# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու > Արձակ. Հավաքածու մրցույթ – 5. «Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր» (քվեարկություն և քննարկում)

## Դավիթ

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*

Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «N–րդ տարբերակ. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,
Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 7 օր,
Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու,
Քվեարկության 7 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,
Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն: Ինքնաբացահայտվող հեղինակի ստեղծագործությունը չի հեռացվի մրցույթից, սակայն այդ ստեղծագործության օգտին տրված ձայների 50 տոկոսը կհամարվի չեղյալ:
Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է. յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել մեկից ավել տարբերակներ,
Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,
7 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:


*Ուշադրություն*

Այսուհետև ակումբում քվեարկել կարող են միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր
ա) գրանցվել են քվեարկությունից առնվազն 10 օր առաջ
բ) կատարել են 15–ից ոչ պակաս գրառում
գ) ունեն 15–ից ոչ պակաս վարկանիշ։

----------

ARMbrain (01.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (31.05.2013), Հայկօ (03.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*1-ին տարբերակ*

*Վարունգներ*


Երկուսս էլ խոստովանեցինք, որ սիրում ենք իրար: Առաջինը ես խոսեցի: Հեռվից եկա: Երկար- բարակ ճառ կարդացի մարդկային անարդարությունների մասին, սկսեցի բողոքել ֆինանսական վիճակիցս, հետո պատմեցի տարիներ առաջ Նորվեգիա կատարած ճամփորդությանս մասին, կարդացի ֆիզիկայիս թեզը: Նա ինձ լսում էր: Սկզբից հետաքրքրությամբ, իսկ ավելի ուշ արդեն կարոտով սպասում էր, թե երբ եմ վերջացնելու: Ես տեքստս ամփոփեցի պրոտոնների մասին ձանձրալի մի հոդվածով ու ավարտեցի սրտաճմլիկ ելույթով, որի բովանդակաթյունն այն էր, որ ես նրան սիրում եմ, ու թեև մի քանի օր է ինչ իրար գիտենք, բայց նա հասցրել է գրավել երազներիս ասպետի դերը, ու որ պաշտում եմ իր ձայնն ու մաշկը: Հետո ավելացրեցի, որ գեղեցիկ մարմին ունի, չնայած նրան երբեք մերկ չէի տեսել: Վերջում էլ խոստացա, որ դա այդպես չի մնա և մենք մի օր անպայման կտրվենք իրար մոտակա հյուրանոցներից մեկում: Հանգիստ շունչ քաշեց: Կարմրեց-ամաչեց, բայց խոստովանեց, որ միշտ ցանկացել է ինձ ու որ խելագարվում է ինձ համար: Երկուսս էլ գոհ էինք: Այդ օրը թեթևակի համբուրվեցին ու ցրվեցինք տներով:

* ****

Սիրում էինք իրար: Իրարից պոկ չէինք գալիս: Միասին գնում էինք դասի, հետո թափառում էինք մոտակա այգում: Մեզ խուլիգանների պես էինք պահում: Փողոցում գարեջուր էինք խմում, համբուրվում էինք, քարերով հարվածում էինք շենքի ապակիներին ու փախնում էինք: Ամբողջ փողոցով մեկ մեր ձայներն էին լսվում: Թքում էինք ու բարձր ծիծաղում: Քաշվում էինք մի անկյուն ու սկսում էինք իրար հոշոտել: Այնպես, որ մարդիկ վախենում էին այդ կողմ գալ: Երեկոյան բարձերով կռիվ-կռիվ էինք խաղում: Փչացնում էինք ու ջարդում, հետո բարձր ծիծաղում էինք, միացնում էինք բարձր երաժշտություն ու մթության մեջ պարում էինք: Թքած ունեինք հարևանների վրա, թքած ունեինք մարդկանց վրա… Հիշում եմ, ոնց էինք առանձնացրել Մարկեսի բոլոր բաց տեսարաններն ու քնելուց առաջ կարդում էինք դրանք: Հետո, մեր ուզածին հասնելով տրվում էինք իրար ու ամբողջ գիշեր մեր ձայները չէին կտրվում:
Քնում էինք մթության մեջ: Ես հաճույքից փակում էի աչքերս: Ամբողջ մկաններս կծկվում էին, բայց ծպտուն չէի հանում: Իսկ իր նվնվոցն ուղեղս ցավեցնում էր: Իրեն խնդրում էի ձայն չհանել: Չէր ստացվում: 
Կարծես դերերով փոխված լինեինք. Ես տղայի դերում էի, նա՝ աղջկա:
Սիրում էի իր կազմվածքը, նուրբ դիմագծերը: Հենց իրեն էի նայում, ինձ չէի կարողանում զսպել… Մի փոքր կաղալով էր քայլում: Բայց ես պաշտում էի իր այդ քայլվածքը:

*  ****

Մսակեր էի: Տանել չէի կարողանում բանջարեղեն: Հատկապես վարունգ: Իսկ ինքն ընդհակառակը՝ բանջարեղեին գիժ էր: Գիշերներն իրար հետ անցկացնելիս վարունգի հոտ էի առնում: Չէի հասկանում, թե որտեղից է: Ասես իր մաշկի մեջ ներծծված լիներ: Ասես վարունգներն էին ինձ հաճույք պատճառողը և ոչ թե ինքը:

*****

-Սիրու՞մ ես ինձ
- Հա. Հա սիրում եմ
- Չէ խաբում ես
- Հա, խաբում եմ, զզվելիի մեկն ես: Ատում եմ նվնվոցներդ:
- Էէէ, չեմ կարողանում
- Դե գիտեք ինչ, ինքս էլ վունդերկինդ չեմ
- Ախր զսպել էդ գործում՝ անիմաստ բան է
- Վարունգներդ վկա
- Սիրու՞մ ես ինձ
- Մի գժվեցրու, ասացի սիրում եմ
- Ուրեմն վարունգ կեր
- Հեռու տար էդ անտերը, ասել եմ՝ տանել չեմ կարողանում բանջարեղենդ
- Ես էլ քո կամակորությունը
-  Ինչ եք ասում
- Գնա, ու էլ հետս չխոսես
- Ինքդ գնա, թուլամորթ մամայի բալա, վարունգ ուտող կանաչ լպրծուն արարած, զզվում եմ քեզնից, գնա գրողի ծոցը
- Չէ, գրողի ծոցը չեմ ուզում, քեզ եմ ուզում…




Մի օր սենյակում նստած ֆիզիկայիս խնդիրներ էի լուծում: Գլուխս ուժեղ ցավում էր: Առավոտվանից էդ գործի վրա էի: Մյուս սենյակում էր: Բարձր երաժշտություն էր լսում: Գոռացի դրա ձայնը կտրիր, գործ եմ անում: Չլսեց: Հետո հայհոյեցի: Անթարթ նայում էի թվերին ու ոչինչ չէի հասկանում: Գլխովս հազար ու մի բան էր անցնում: Աչքիս առաջ էին գալիս մեր արարքները, ոստիկանների ձեռքն ընկնելը, ոնց էինք համբուրվում, մեր առաջին հանդիպումը, Մարկեսի փչացած տողերը, գիշերները: Գլուխս պտտվում էր: Աչքիս առաջ տեսնում էի, ոնց էինք անկողինը շարժում, մեր անիմաստ տնքոցները, մութը, վարունգների հոտը: Ինչի համար էր մթությունը: Ինչի համար էին վարունգները: Ուղեղս մթագնել էր: Ոչինչ չէի կարողանում հասկանալ: Ու մեկ էլ հանկարծակի այնպես ուժեղ…
Ես վեր թռա: Կանչեցի իրեն: Եկավ: Ասեց ինչի ես ձենդ գլուխդ գցել: Հրամայեցի հանվել: Չհասկացավ: Նորից կրկնեցի ասածս: Գոտկատեղից վերև հանվեց: Պահանջեցի, որ ներքևն էլ հանի: Սկսեց լաց լինել: Ասեց, որ սիրում է ինձ: Հետո ներողություն խնդրեց, ասեց, որ ուրիշ ձև չէր կարող: Ես ոչինչ չէի ուզում լսել: Մի անգամ էլ գոռացի վրան: Ասեց մեկ է իրեն եմ պատկանում  ու որ ոչինչ իրեն չի խանգարի: Կատաղած նայեցի վրան: Ասացի, որ եթե ինքը չանի, ես դա կանեմ: Հանեց շալվարը: Հետո վարտիքը: Սարսափած նայեցի գոտկատեղից ներքև: Կանացի օրգաններ էին: Գունատվեցի: Սրտումս ինչ-որ բան կոտրվեց: Հիշեցի վարունգները: Ամեն ինչ հասկացա: Լուռ գնացի խոհանոց: Վերցրեցի դանակներից մեկն ու խաբեբայի սիրտը խրեցի: Հասցրեց ասել, որ սիրում է ինձ: Հետո ընկավ հատակին: Աչքերս կարմրեցին: Մեկ անգամ էլ իրեն նայեցի: Ոչինչ չզգացի: Թքեցի վրան ու դուրս եկա սենյակից:

*****
Այդ օրվանից սկսած բուսակեր դարձա:

----------

ARMbrain (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (01.06.2013), Smokie (02.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (01.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Արևանուռ (31.05.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*2-րդ տարբերակ

Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)*

- Մեկ, երկու, երեք.
Լսվեց բացվող դռան ճռռոց.
- Մեկ, երկու, երեք.
Մի փարթամ մարմին իր վրա առավ լամպի աղոտ ճառագայթներն ու փոքր դռնից ներս խցկվելով ստվերապատեց ետևի պատի մեծ տարածություն:
- Մե՜կ, երկո՜ւ, ե- րեք.
- Բարև.
- Հաղթեցի: Դուք ինձ պարտք եք ևս մի դիակ,- քմծիծաղեց գետնին հարմար տեղավորված պարոնը՝ ձեռքերը պոկելով հատակից.
- Ուզում եմ թեթևացնել պարտքերս: Արի՛,-  չկարողանալով բավական թթվածնով լցնել թոքերը, ցածր ձայնով արտաբերեց հյուրը:
Մի քանի րոպե գետնից բարձրացած զայրույթախառն ծիծաղով աչքերը, որոնք ցնցվում էին նիհար մարմնի դողից և ամուր ոտքերին կանգնած, ձեռքերը կրծքին խաչած տղամարդու հպարտ հայացքն իրարից չէին կտրվում: Լուռ զրույցը, որն ուղեկցվում էր դեմքի արտահայտությունների երկկողմանի փոփոխություններով՝ ավարտվեց, երբ սպիտակ խալաթով հյուրը նախկին հպարտ դիրքով փնչացրեց ու միաժամանակ ժպտաց: 
- Մեկ երկու երեք.
Սպիտակ խալաթավորը նորից ճռռացրերց դուռը՝ մարմինն ազատելով 10 քառ.մ. սենյակից:

Լամպի լույսով սենյակը լրիվ խցի էր նման: Առաջային պատի ամենավերևում անցք էր բացած ու ծակից մի քիչ մեծ ապակի հարմարեցրած, որն էլ սենյակի փակ պատուհանն էր համարվում: Կողմնային պատին հին նկար էր՝ կիսապատռված, խոնավությունից ու արևից գունաթափված թղթի կտոր՝ մի կերպ կարելի էր հասկանալ, որ դա Բիթլզ խմբի պաստառն է:  Գետնի անկյուններում տեղ տեղ հող կար, որից էլ խոնավության հոտ էր բուրում: Խորդուբորդ հատակին պահարանի տեղ ծառայող մեխված փայտեր էին, ներսում մի քանի տարա՝ լցված դեղին ու սպտակ հեղուկներով, որոնց այդտեղ գտնվելու ժամկետը գոյացած փոշու շերտով էլ էր պարզվում: Անկյունում նաև երկաթե ցանցի մահճակալներից էր դրված՝ փոս ընկած, ծածկված հին գունավոր ծածկոցով: Մահճակալը կարծես միակ օգտագործվող իրն էր սենյակում՝ միայն նրա փոշին էր քիչ թե շատ թափ տված և ծածկոցի ճմրթվածությունը երկար ժամկետ չուներ: Մնացած տեղերը դատարկ էին՝ փլված պատերին դժվար էլ ինչ որ բան պետք լիներ: 
Հատակի անկյունում պատին հենված էր սենյակի տերը՝ երկար ու նեղ գլխով, դեմքի համեմատ բավական խոշոր աչքերով՝ որոնք ծնկների արանքից սառել էին գետնի անցքերին, կմախքը մաշկի տակից պարզ ուրվագծվող քսանինամյա երիտասարդը ամբողջ մարմնով դողում էր ու պարբերաբար ձեռքերի նյարդային կծկումներ անում: Կողքին շպրտած գրքեր կային, բայց երկուսի վրա միայն մատնահետքերով մի քանի անցք էր բացվել փոշուց:

- Մեկ, երկու, երեք- վերջին վանկի հետ վերացան դանդաղող ոտնաձայները :
__________________
Գարնանային անձրևի տակ Արզումանյան փողոցի 20 Ա շենքից բարձրացող ծուխը անցորդներին գրավում էր դեռ հեռվից, իսկ բակում շարված երեք ոստիկանական մեքենաները հուշում էին, որ արտասովոր դեպք է: Հետաքրքրվողներին բավական էր մի փոքր մոտենալ մուտքին և առանց ականջ դնելու կլսվեր երրորդ հարկում տեղի ունեցող իրարանցումը: Արդեն երեք օր էր բնակիչներն իրար տեսնելուց առաջինը նայում էին ծխացող լուսամուտներին և դեռ չբարևած փորձում փոխանցել ականջներին հասած չնչին տեղեկությունները: Բնակիչներն իրենց հավաստի աղբյուրներից իմացածներն իրար կպցնելով, բացահայտել էին ոստիկանների համար գլուխկոտրուկ դարձած հանցագործությունը:  
Բակը քննարկումներից դատարկվել էր, երբ ծանր քայլերով ծխի միջից երևաց քննիչ Ն.Լալայանը՝ ում հագուստի մուրը թաքնվել էր երեկոյի մթության մեջ: Մտախոհ հասավ ոստիկանական մեքենային, ձեռքի թղթապանական ու թերթը դրեց առաջամասում, հենվեց ապակուն ու գլուխը մտքերից թափ տալով վառեց ծխախոտը: Մեքենային անտեսորեն նետած ոստիկանական շաբաթաթերթը, որը դեռ վերջին հրատարակությունը լինելով հասցրել էր մաշվել, քրտնել ու կեղտոտվել հազար ձեռք անցած թղթադրամի պես, պարունակում էր քիչ պակաս տեղեկություն, որը կար տակի թղթապանակում և քննիչի խառը գլխում: Մեքենայի լույսից աղոտ երևում էր բացված երրորդ էջը՝ որտեղ այդ թաղամասի ամենահետաքրքրական լուրն էր.

*Դաժանություն երիտասարդ աղջկա հանդեպ.*

<<Երեկ՝ 17.05.2013 թվին Ամիրյան փողոցի 20 Ա շենքի իններորդ բնակարանից Զարուհի Ներսիսյանը առավոտյան ժամը 7:15ի սահմաններում ահազանգել է հրշեջ ծառայություն և հայտնել, որ նույն շենքի յոթերորդ բնակարանից ծուխ է դուրս գալիս: Զարուհու զանգին վայրկյանների տարբերությամբ հետևում էին բազմաթիվ զանգեր հրդեհի պատճառով: Դեպքի վայր ժամանած թիվ 7 հրշեջ-փրկարարական ջոկատը՝ 2 մարտական հաշվարկով հանգցրել է կրակը և ննջասենյակի անկողնում հայտնաբերել կնոջ դի՝ պարանոցը կտրած վիճակում: Փրկարաների կանչից դեպքի վայր մեկնած Մաշտոցի օպերատիվ քննչական խումբը ականատես է եղել դաժանաբար սպանության հետքերին՝ << երիտասարդ կնոջ դին անկողնում կիսապառկած վիճակում էր, ամբողջ արյունը դատարկվել էր մարմնից և թափվել անկողնուն, իսկ գլուխն առանձին դրված էր կողքի՝ բերանը բաց էր, իսկ աչքերը բաց սառել էին առաստաղին>> հայտնում է օպերներից մեկը: Պարզվել է կնոջ ինքնությունը՝ 1990 թվին ծնված Ռիտա Եղիշի Սիմոնյան, ով հանդիսանում էր յոթերորդ բնակարանի նոր վարձակալողը: Կրակների միջից հայտնաբերվել է ննջասենյակի հատակին ընկած խոհանոցային դանակ, ինչն էլ կասկածվում է հանցագործության գործիքը լինելու մեջ: Կասկածյալներ և ենթադրություններ չկան, կատրվում է հետաքննություն:>>
_________________
Ցերեկային լույսը թեև շքեղացնում էր 10 քառ.մ. սենյակը, բայց իր հետ բերում էր նաև մայիսյան սառը քամին՝ որն ագահորեն ներխուժում էր մերկ անցքից: Քամուց մի փոքր հեռու քաշված երիտասարդը՝ որի տակ տաք ծածկոց էր փռված, կծկվել էր, ոտքերը սեղմել նիհար կրծքին, կողքին թափված գրքերից մեկն առել ձեռքն ու անհագ թերթում: Չէր կարդում, բայց կլանում էր տառերը՝ ինչպես անտառաճանաչ երեխան կաներ դա առաջին անգամ գիրք տեսնելով: Դռան ետևից քայլեր լսելով մի պահ քարացավ նրա մարմինը: Սպիտակ, գունաթափ եղած փայտի կտորը, որը երկու երկաթե հարմարանքով կպած խցի դուռն էր ծառայում՝ ճռռաց մշտական ձայնով, և վերջին քայլով ներսում հայտնվեց սպիտակ խալաթով  քառասունմեկ տարեկան, բայց բավական փարթամ, լավ վիճակում տղամարդ՝ միայն անմազ գլուխն ու ճակատի ակոսներն էին մատնում մեծ լինելը:
Երիտասարդը չէր հասցրել աչքերը  գրքից ուղղել հյուրին, երբ վերջինս շտապեց.
- Բարև: Նախաճաշի ժամն է,- Թարմ օդը լցվեց հյուրի թոքերն ու ձայնը բավական պարզ հնչեց:
Խալաթավորի ձեռքին անթափանց տոպրակ կար, որը սկզբից ուղիղ մեկնեց, բայց առջևում մարդ չկար ու ինքը ստիպված ալարկոտ քայլերով մոտեցավ, մեջքը ծռելով տոպրակը դրեց երիտասարդի կաղքին և ուզում էր ետ ուղղվել, երբ ակնթարթային շարժումով հատակին նստածը ափի մեջ առավ հյուրի դաստակը:
- Բժի՛շկ.
- Հանգիստ,Մարա՛տ, հանգիստ: Ամեն ինչ կարգին է,- մի փոքր մեղմացած տոնով խոսեց.
Մարատն ուզում էր ինչ-որ բան ասել, բայց պահի տակ կարկամեց ու փակեց բերանը, բժիշկն էլ այդ ընթացքում հասցրեց տեղավորվել հատակին փռված ծածկոցին՝ ճնշելով հաստ ազդրերը:
- Զրուցե՞նք: Պատմի՛ր, ի՞նչ նորություն քրոջիցդ.
- Խոսել եմ հետը, ասում է լավ եմ, ամեն ինչ կարգին է,- բժշկի վերջին բառից բավական հանգստացավ ու կարողացավ սահուն խոսել.
- Ես էլ զրուցեցի հետը, քեզ կարոտում է և ամենից շատ ուզում է մի օր առաջ իր մոտ տեղափոխվես: Իսկ դու արդեն գիտես, թե ինչ է պետք անել դրա համար, չէ՞
- Անել այն ամենը, ինչ դուք եք ասում.
- Ապրես, դե ուրեմն նախաճաշդ կեր: Շուտով քույրդ կգա,- Բժիշկը մեղմ ժպիտով, հանգստացնող ձայնով էր խոսում՝ այն տոնով, որ կիրառում են սթրեսի մեջ գտնվող մարդկանց մոտ:
Մարատը սկզբից զզվանքով հայացքը թեքեց սև տոպրակը, զգուշորեն ձեռքը մոտեցրեց, նախ անցք բացեց՝ տեսնելու համար ինչ կա ներսում և հետո համարձակորեն ձեռքն առավ այն: Բժիշկը սկսել էր ոտքերն իրար հարվածել՝ չդիմանալով 1 րոպե/շարժում արագությամբ գործող հիվանդին, բայց հասցրեց ժպիտ ընդունել Մարատի կտրուկ հայացքի շեղումից՝ իրեն ուղղված:
- Ես չսպանեցի նրան, ես դա չարեցի՜..
- Վաղը կարևոր գործ ունենք, հանգստցիր,- առաջին հայացքից բժշկի դեմքը չփոխվեց:
Երբ Մարատը սկսեց ուսումնասիրել տոպրակի պարունակությունը, բժիշկն իր մնալն անիմաստ համարելով կամաց վեր կացավ և որքան հնարարավոր էր աննկատ մոտեցավ դռանը: Մարատը ուշադրություն չդարձրեց բժշկի հեռանալուն՝  բացեց ուտելիքն ու տհաճությամբ լցրեց ստամոքսը:
___________________
Քննիչի սենյակում վերջին օրերին ոչինչ իր տեղը չէր, նույնիսկ հենց ինքը՝ քննիչ Լալայանը չէր հասցնում մեջքը աթոռին հենել: 
Թափրտված գրասեղանին հարևանուհու վկայությունն էր տակերում թաքնվել:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Մեջբերում.*

<<Ես՝ Զարուհի Աղասի Ներսիսյանս, վկայություն եմ տալիս այն մասին, որ մայիսի 17-ին գտնվելով իմ իններորդ բնակարանում, առավոտյան ժամը 7-ի սահմաններում վառածի հոտ եմ զգացել: Չորրորդ հարկի բնակչուհին, ով հենց յոթերորդ բնակրանի վերևի հարևանն է, ինձ զանգեց և ասեց, որ տակի բնակարանից ծուխ է դուրս գալիս, գնամ, տեսնեմ ինչ է եղել՝ ճաշն է գազօջախին մոռացել երևի: Դուռը թակեցի՝ բաց էր, ներս չմտա՝ մուտքից պարզ էր, որ հրդեհ է: Միանգամից տուն եկա և զանգահարեցի հրշեջ ծառայություն:
Ձեր` <<Ռիտայի բնակարան դեպքի օրը նկատե՞լ եք այցելություն>> հարցին պատասխանում եմ, որ լինելով իր դիմացի հարևանը չեմ զգացել, որ մարդ գա-գնա` միշտ լուռ է եղել տունը: Դուռը, որ բացում են ինձ մոտ լսվում է: Զգացվում էր, որ ինքն է դուրս գալիս տանից, որովհետև դրսից բանալիով կողպելու ձայն էր գալիս: Մյուս հարևաններին էլ եմ հարցրել, ասում են ոչ ոքի չեն նկատել, որ Ռիտայի տուն մտնի, կամ տանից դուրս գա՝ ընդհանրապես նրան միշտ մենակ ենք տեսել:
Նշեմ, որ Ռիտան հարևանների հետ գրեթե շփում չէի ունենում՝ խուսափում էր: Մի երկու անգամ եմ շեմքից ներս մտել՝ մի անգամ դիմավորելուց, որպես շենքի նոր բնակչուհի, մյուս անգամ էլ գումար հավաքելու կարիք կար՝ զարմանալիորեն հրավիրեց:
Ձեր հարցին, թե հեռախոսային խոսակցություններում, մեր հետ շփումներում արդյոք լսել ենք որևէ մեկի անուն տա, պատասխանում եմ՝ ոչ: հարևանների հետ ընդհանրապես բարևից բացի ոչինչ չի փոխանակել, իսկ ինձ մոտ՝ իր տանը վերջին անգամ զրուցելու ժամանակ մեկը զանգեց, իմ մոտ անունը չտվեց՝ բժիշկ ներկայացրեց, բայց ոնց հասկացա անծանոթ բժիշկ չէր, ուղղակի չուզեց ինձ մոտ անուն տալ: Իսկ բժշկի հետ խոսելուց հարցրեց, թե եղբայրն ինչպես է՝ էլի անուն չտվեց, մնացած ժամանակ կամ ասում էր <<հա>>, կամ <<չէ>> կամ էլ <<հետո>> : 
<< Վերջին անգամ երբ եք տեսել նրան>> հարցին պատասխանում եմ. երեկ երեկոյան ժամը 20:30-ի սահմաններում բարձրակրունկների ձայնն եմ լսել, որ բացել է դուռը, բայց ներսից կողպելու ձայն չի եկել: Այդ պահին միջանցքում մարդ չի եղել և ոչ ոք չի տեսել նրան:
Ճիշտ է մեզ հետ չէր շփվում, բայց լավ տպավորություն ենք ստացել նրանից: Գաղափար չունեմ, թե ով կարող էր նրան այդպես դաժանաբար սպանել: 
Ցուցմունքը գրված է իմ կողմից, որի համար ստորագրում եմ՝ Զարուհի Սիմոնյան>>:

Ցուցմունքի վերևում դրված էր դատաբժշկակն նախնակն փորձաքննությունը:

*Հատված.*

<< Ռիտա Սիմոնյանի դիակի զննությունից պարզ է դարձել, որ սպանությունը կատարվել է հայտնաբերումից մոտ վեց ժամ առաջ՝ գիշերը 1:00-ի սահմաններում: Մատնահետքեր չկան, սակայն մազերը արյունոտ են, որն էլ վկայում է, որ սպանելուց հետո հանցագործը մազերից բռնել է և գլուխը տեղափոխել կողքի: Դեմքին արյան հետքեր չկան: Ննջասենյակի հատակին հայտնաբերված դանակի ծայրին կան արյան հետքեր, որոնք համապատասխանում են սպանվածի այրանը, սակայն  կա նաև ուրիշ արյուն մի քանի կաթիլ, որը ենթադրվում է սպանվածի ազգակցի արյուն է՝ ելնելով խմբի համապատասխանությունից..>> 

Ամենաթարմ թղթերից քննիչի անձնական եզրակացությունն էր, որը նոր էր գրել՝ ինքն իր համար.

*Եզրակացություն.*

Մայիսի 17ին ստացված ահազանգից ժամանելով դեպքի վայր՝ ականատես եմ եղել հրդեհի հետևանքներին, որից ենթադրում եմ այն բռնկվել է ննջասենյակի պատի հակառակ կողմում գտնվող տանտիրոջ գրադարակից, նաև միտումնավոր կրակի է տրվել հյուրասենյակի մի պահարանում, որտեղ եղել են սպանվածի անձնական փաստաթղթերը: Ենթադրություն հետևյալն է.
Անհայտ անձը, ով հավանաբար Ռիտա Սիմոնյանի եղբայրն է, սույն ամսի 16-ի երեկոյան տիկին Ռիտայի հետ մուտք է գործել վերջինիս բնակրան,  որին գաղտնի մտցրել է հենց Ռիտա Սիմոնյանը: Գնացել են ննջասենյակ, զրուցել են՝ ձայն չեն բարձրացրել, որպեսզի կասկած չլինի հարևանների կողմից, անհայտ պատճառներով վիճաբանություն են ունենցել, որից հրահրված հանցագործը որևէ պատրվակով բացակայել է սենյակից, գնացել խոհանոց և վերցրել ամենամեծ դանակը, ( բոլոր դռները բաց են եղել, իսկ դանակները հատուկ հարմարանքով դրված են եղել սեղանի վրա, որը վերցնելիս անհրաժեշտություն չէ որևէ ուրիշ տեղ դիպչել, այդ պատճառով էլ մատնահետքեր չկան) նորից գնացել է ննջասենյակ: Ռիտա Սիմոնյանը ամենայն հավանականությամբ կասկած չի ունեցել և հանգիստ սպասել է ննջասենյակում: Եվս երկու բառ զրուցելուց անհայտ անձը ետևում պահած դանակը ակնթարթորեն հանել է և կտրել տիկին Ռիտայի պարանոցը: Այդ ընթացքում անզգուշորեն վնասել է մատը, որից մնացել են այրան հետքեր: Դանակի կոթը սրբել է թաշկինակով և այն նետել պահարանի ուղղությամբ: Անհասկանալի պատճառներով վերցրել է սպանվածի գլուխը, դրել կողքի: Հյուրասենյակի պահարանից մի քանի թուղթ է վերցրել, կամ առանց ձեռք տալու վառվող լուցկի նետել ներսը, այնուհետև ննջասենյակի մոտ գտնվող գրադարակը ևս այրել՝ սպանության հետքերը թաքցնելու համար: Վերջում զգուշությամբ, առանց որևէ իրի ձեռք տալու բացել դուռը, որը Ռիտան կողպած չի եղել՝ մտածելով շուտով հյուրը գնալու է ՝ ավելորդ աղմուկ չլինի, մաքրել մատնահետքերը բռնակից և թաքուն հեռացել: 
Առայժմ միակ կասկածյալ՝ Ռիտա Սիմոնյանի եղբայրն է հանդիսանում Մարատ Եղիշի Սիմոնյանը, ով որևէ գրանցում չունի, չի ներկայացել ոստիկանություն:  Կատարվում են որոնողական աշխատանքներ Մարատին գտնելու համար>>:
_________
- Մեկ, երկու, երեք.
Մոտեցող ոտնաձայները հասան վերջնակետին, կամաց դուռը բացվեց.
- Մեկ, երկու, ե.
- Բարև,- Ձայնը պարզ ու հստակ լսվեց, թեև այն համատեղվեց դռան փակվելու պրոցեսին:
- Ես, ես կսպանեմ Ձեզ, բժի՛շկ: Կսպանե՜մ.
- Չեմ էլ կասկածում, Մանվե՛լ: Բայց միայն երեկվա գործն ավարտելուց հետո: Նախաճաշ եմ բերել:
Բժիշկը ձեռքի սև տոպրակն առաջ պարզեց, բայց ստիպված էր նորից ինքը հասցնել հիվանդի մոտ: Միտք ուներ տոպրակը մերկ գետնին թողնելով հեռանալ, բայց նոր էր այն հենել հատակին, երբ դաստակը ճզմվեց Մանվելի ափի մեջ:
- Ես հիշում եմ, բժի՜շկ, հիշում եմ,- դողացող ձեռքը թուլացավ:
- Ի՞նչ ես հիշում, -ներսից վախեցավ, բայց փորձեց առավելագույնս պահել ժպիտը.
- Ես եմ սպանել նրան, դուք ինձ ասեցիք, որ սպանեմ: Ախր ինչի՞ համար, հը՞ն, ինչի՞.
- Հանգստացիր, Մանվե՛լ, դու անգիտակից ես, չես հասկանում ինչ ես ասում: Քույրդ քեզ շատ է սիրում, դու էլ իրեն, ինչո՞ւ պետք է նրան սպանեիր,- Բժիշկը ծնկեց խոսակցի առաջ,-  Հանգստացիր, հետո կխոսենք.
- Այս անգամ ինձ չեք խաբի, լսո՞մ ես: Ես հիշում եմ՝ հաստատ, ես հիշում եմ, թե ոնց ինձ ստիպեցիք, որ սպանեմ, ես չեմ լռի:
- Ինչե՞ր ես խոսում, Մանվե՛լ: Ուղղակի երազ ես տեսել, ոչինչ, հանգստացիր,- չնայած անհանգստությանը բժիշկը շարունակում էր պահպանել մեղմ դեմքը:
- Դուք նայեցիք աչքերիս մեջ և անընդհատ կրկնում էինք, որ սպանեմ նրան, որ եթե ես չսպանեմ, ինքն ինձ կսպանի: Ախր ինչի՞, բժի՛շկ, ինչի՞,- վերջին բառի հետ հատակի անցքերից հայացքն ուղղեց բժշկին:
Վերջ ի վերջո բժիշկն ափերից դուրս եկավ.
- Հա, ես եմ ասել, որ սպանես: Քույրդ խելագար է, իսկական խելագար: Նա ինձ կսպաներ, նա սպանելու մոլուցք ունի, նրան վերացնել էր պետք,- չդիմանալով ծնկած վիճակին կանգնեց և բորբոքված աջ ու ձախ էր գնում,-  դու բարի գործ ես արել.
- Ես կսպանեմ Ձեզ:
- Նախ նրան, ում պարտավոր ես: Արի՛:
Մանվելը վեր կացավ սառը գետնից ու հետևեց բժշկին:

Հեռվից մոտեցող ոտնաձայները ոչ մի փոփոխություն չառաջացրին խցի տիրոջ մոտ, թեև այս անգամ ամեն քայլը կրկնակի էր հնչում: Դուռը անտանելի ճռռաց և երբ խալաթավորից հետո ևս մի մարդ երևաց շեմքին, տերը հայացքը նրանց ուղղած՝ դանդաղ ոտքի կանգնեց:
- Բարև,- այս անգամ բժշկի բարևը խորամանկ, առեղծվածային էր:
Մյուս երկուսը շփոթված իրար էին նայում: Երկու սև աչքերը կորցրած բան էին փնտրում իրար մեջ, երկու նիհար մարմինները ցնցվելով չէին համարձակվում քայլ անել, երկու զույգ ձեռքերը բռունցք եղած սեղմվում էին՝ զսպելու իրար միջև գտնվող ձգողականությունը: 
Բժիշկը միանգամից հասկացավ, որ նրանց ներսում գտնվող բնազդին ճնշել է պետք.
- Ահա՛ թե ով է մեղավորը:
 Բժիշկն արտասանեց կանգնած նրանց մեջտեղում՝ ցույց չտալով, թե խոսքերն ում էին ուղղված: Հավանաբար յուրաքանչյուրն իրեն վերագրեց որպես բժշկի խոսակից, մյուսին՝ մեղավոր ու երկուսի սև աչքերում վրեժի կայծեր ծագեցին:
Նրանց արանքում կանգնածը չկարողացավ զսպել ժպիտը, զույգ ձեռքերը մտցրեց սպիտակ խալաթի համապատասխան գրպանները , համաչափ հանեց երկու ատրճանակ ու ամեն մեկն ուղղեց այդ կողմում գտնվող հիվանդի ուղղությամբ: Արդեն վրեժն արթնացրած զոմբիները վերցրին պարզված ատրճանակները, դանդաղ, համաչափ ուղղեցին դիմացինի վրա ու մի քանի վայրկյան քարացան.
- Մեկ, երկու, երեք.
*կրակոց.
________

Խցի նմանվող սենյակը ոչ մի անցք չուներ ու ցերեկով ստիպված էր բավարարվել առաստաղից կախված լամպով: Լույսի ուղիղ ճառագայթներն ընկնում էին փայտե սեղանի վրա, ուր դատարկ մոխրաման էր և մի թերթ: Դեմ դիմաց դրված երկու աթոռները տեղից շարժված չէին, փոխարենը մութ անկյունում պատին հենված էր մի փարթամ տղամարդ: Արտաքինից երիտասարդ և կոպված էր, միայն մազաթափությունը և ճակատին առաջացած ծալքերը կանխել չէր հաջողվել:  Հաստ ազդրերը մոտեցրել էր կրծքին, մի փոքր հեռացրել և անդադար զարկում էր իրար: Թեթև դողացնում էր ու պարբերաբար մկանները լարելով ափերը բռունցք անում: 
Ետևից մոտեցող ոտնաձայններ լսվեցին, այնուհետև դռան ճռռոց՝ որին հատակի տղամարդն արձագանքեց.
- Մեկ, երկու, երեք:
- Բարև,- ժպտալով ողջունեց հյուրն ու իր ետևից հրեց դուռը:
Պատի տակ կծկված տղամարդը հայացքը պարզեց հյուրին ու զարմացած դեմք ստացավ: 
- Քննիչ Լալայան,- խորամանկ ժպիտով լույսի տակ պահեց ոստիկանական գրքույկը, մոտեցավ աթոռին, որ նստի,- դուք ճանաչո՞ւմ եք Ռիտա Սիմոնյանին.
*Լռություն.
- Լավ: Նա ձեր ի՞նչն էր,- վառեց գրպանից հանած ծխախոտը:
- Ասում էր ինձ սիրում է, կամուսնանանք, անպայմա՜ն,- խոսում էր անգիտակից, դանդաղ,  հայացքն անորոշ հառած առաստաղին: 
- Ձեր ինչի՞ն էր պետք նրա մահը, բժի՛շկ:
- Ասում էր ինձ կսպանի: Հաստատ կսպանի, նա խելագար էր...
- Մտածեցիք առաջինը Դո՞ւք սպանել.
- Ասում էր կամուսնանաք, ինձ սիրում է: Ես էլ իրեն եմ սիրում, կամուսնանա՜նք..
- Դուք էլ որոշեցիք նրան իր եղբոր ձեռքով սպանել, որովհետև կռված էին իրար հետ, մեղադրանքն էլ ամբողջովին նրա վրա կընկներ,- քննիչը բավական համարձակ էր խոսում.
- Կամուսնանա՜նք.
- Բայց Մարատ Սիմոնյանը չի համաձայնվել, որքան էլ փորձել եք նրան հիպնոզի միջոցով ձեզ ենթարկացնել:
- Չսպանեց, բայց հավատաց: (Ռեպրեսիա)
- Այդ պատճառով էլ օգտագործեցիք նրա երկվորյակ եղբորը, ով ձեր ձեռքի տակ էր: Նա ավելի շատ խանգարումներ ուներ և համաձայնվեց, ենթարկվեց Ձեզ.
- Նա մոռացել էր, որ սպանել է: Նրանք մոռացել էին մինչև վերջին օրը:
- Եվ ի՞նչ որոշեցիք անել..
- Մենք կամուսնանաք, կամուսնանա՜ք, խոստացել ես.
- Բժի՞շկ.
- Մեկ, եր- կու, ե-րե՜ք...
_______________
Քննիչի առջև դրված թերթի առաջին էջին սպանված կնոջ նկար էր, տակը՝ հակիրճ բնութագիր հոդվածի մասին. 
<<Դատաբժշկական փորձաքննության արդյունքներով, սպանված Ռիտա Սիմոնյանը ունեցել է հոգեկան բավականին լուրջ շեղումներ: Այսօր (22.05.2013) կլրանար նրա 23 ամյակը..>>

*Եվս մի հոդված ներքևում՝*

Այսօր երեկոյան ժամը 18:00ի սահմաններում Ավանի հոգեբուժարանի բժիշկներից Վահան Ավագի Ասրյանը ահազանգել է ոստիկանություն և հայտնել, որ նկուղային սենյակներից մեկում երկու դիակ կա: Սենյակում, որը խցի էր նման ոստիկանները տեսել են իրար առջև հայելային փռված երիտասարդների՝ մեկի գլխի կրակածը երևում էր, որ դիմացինի արածն է, իսկ մյուսի փամփուշտը գլխի մեջ էր մխրճվել կողքից՝ մեկ ուրիշի ձեռքով: Սպանվածներից Մանվել Եղիշի Սիմոնյանը ահազանգած բժշկի հիվանդներից էր: Հետաքննությունը շարունակվում է...

----------

CactuSoul (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Արևանուռ (07.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*3-րդ տարբերակ

ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ*


ԱՅԴ կնոջը հանդիպեցի կանանց գաղութում, ուր առաջին անգամ գնացել էի հետաքրքիր թեմա գտնելու ակնկալիքով: Խմբագիրը խոստացել էր  աշխատանքի ընդունել նրան, ում կհաջողվի գտնել հոդվածի ամենահետաքրքիր թեման:
Հետաքրքիր թեմաների պակաս կա միշտ: Ու գնալով` ավելի շատ: Թեմա գտնելը ամենադժվար բանն է բոլոր ժամանակների գրողների ու լրագրողների համար: Բոլորը թեմա են փնտրում: Իսկ ես պե’տք է աշխատանքի ընդունվեի: Դա ինձ ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ էր, այլապես ստիպված կլինեի հետ վերադառնալ գյուղ. չէի կարող վճարել վարձածս բնակարանի համար:  
Մոտ 50 տարեկան կապույտ աչքերով կին էր: Ասես երեխա լիներ, չնայած դեմքի կնճիռներին: Ինձ միշտ թվացել է, որ այդպիսի մեծ, բաց կապույտ աչքեր ունեցող մարդիկ հանցագործության ընդունակ չեն: Գիտեի, իհարկե, որ այդպես չէ, բայց ուզում էի դրան հավատալ: Մինչեւ ընկերուհիս ուղղակի աչքս մտցրեց Անդրեյ Չիկատիլոյի նկարը` բաց կապույտ, բարի աչքերով: 
Գաղութում ինձ ուղեկցող ոստիկանը պատմեց, որ կինը  դատապարտված է 12 տարվա ազատազրկման: 
Հիմա շարադրում եմ այն պատմությունը, որ լսել եմ իմ կապույտ աչքերով հանցագործից, այնպես, ինչպես լսել եմ, առաջին դեմքով: Պատմությունը, որը խմբագիրս համարեց բացառիկ հետաքրքիր, ինձ ընդունեց աշխատանքի, իսկ այն արդյունքում այդպես էլ երբեք չտպագրեց:

«....... ԱՄՈՒՍՆԱՑԱ շատ շուտ: Դպրոցս ավարտեցի ու ամուսնացա: 18 տարեկան չկայի: Կարդալ շատ էի սիրում, կարող էի շարունակել ուսումս, բայց մի տեսակ չստացվեց: Ծնողներս հավանեցին հարևան շենքում ապրող նիհար, համեստ տղային, որը մի քանի անգամ ուշադիր նայեց իմ ուղղությամբ, ու ես էլ իր ուղղությամբ ուշադիր նայեցի: Ավարտել էր անասնաբուժական կուրսերը ու արդեն մի քանի տարի աշխատում էր կենդանիների պարագաներ վաճառող խանութում: 
Սկզբում նորմալ ապրում էինք: Ոչ երջանիկ էինք, ոչ էլ շատ դժբախտ, երեխաներ ունեցանք, ես զբաղվում էի կենցաղով, ինքը կենդանիներ էր բուժում: Հետո սկսվեց պատերազմը, Հայաստանի կապն աշխարհի հետ կտրվեց, մարդիկ արդեն սեփական երեխաների համար դժվարանում էին ինչ-որ բան գնել, ուր մնաց` կենդանիների: Խանութը հնարավորինս կրճատեց իր աշխատակիցների թիվը ու ինքն էլ շուտով փակվեց: Ամուսինս դարձավ գործազուրկ: 
Ամիսներ անց մի երեկո տուն եկավ և ասաց, որ աշխատանք է գտել, այսուհետև պիտի դիահերձարանում օգնի բժշկին`գործիքներ տա, աղբը թափի: Սկզբում ահավոր մեծ երախտագիտության զգացում ծնվեց մեջս` մտածում էի` մեզ համար ինչերի է պատրաստ, ու մի պահ նույնիսկ թվաց, թե սիրում եմ նրան: Հետո աստիճանաբար սկսեցի խղճալ, երբ ցերեկները տանը չէր լինում, պատկերացնում էի, թե ոնց է այդ պահին ծեր տատիկի փորոտիքը դատարկում ու խղճում էի նրան: Իսկ խղճահարությունից մինչեւ զզվանք մի քայլ է ընդամենը: 
Երեկոյան տուն էր գալիս հոգնած ու սկսում էր պատմել այդ օրը կատարվածը: Նկարագրում էր, թե քանի մեռել բերեցին, քանիսն էին ջահել, քանիսը`ծեր, քանիսը` միջին տարիքի: Պատմում էր մանրամասն, կարծես լիցքաթափվում էր դրանով: Հատկապես երեխաներին հերձելն էր վրան շատ ազդում. նրանց մասին պատմում էր ավելի մանրամասն, շատախոս էր դառնում:
 Դիահերձարանում աշխատանքի անցնելուց հետո ինձ սկսեց թվալ, որ ինքը ամեն երեկո մի քանի կիլոգրամ նիհարած է տուն գալիս, մաշկը աստիճանաբար դեղնում էր, վրայից սկսում էի մեռելի հոտ առնել: Հնարավոր է, որ դա ընդամենը ֆորմալինի ծանր հոտն էր, որ մտնում էր մաշկի տակ, մազերի մեջ, կամ գուցե, հորինում էի չեղած բաներ, բայց իմ հորինածն ինձ օրեցօր ավելի իրական էր թվում: Երեկոյան, երբ հարևանուհիներս սկսում էին անհամբեր սպասել իրենց ամուսիններին, ես էլ ձեւացնում էի, թե պատուհանից նայում եմ, թե երբ է գալու, այնինչ ահավոր չէի ուզում, որ գար: Պատկերացնում էի, թե ինչ լավ կլիներ, եթե իրեն բերող երթուղայինը վթարի ենթարկվեր, կամ փողոցն անցնելիս ընկներ մեքենայի տակ: Բայց ինքը ամեն օր գալիս էր: Պարտաճանաչ, ժամը 7-ից 7-ն անց կես:
Դիահերձարանում աշխատանքի անցնելուց մի չորս տարի հետո, երբ արդեն լրիվ «տիրապետել էր մասնագիտության նրբություններին», բժիշկը, որին օգնում էր, մահացավ, ու, քանի որ այլ աշխատող չգտան, ինքը մնաց մենակ: Դա մի կողմից լավ էր, ինքը սկսեց երբեմն ուշանալ մինչև 8-ը, բայց մյուս կողմից` հիմա մենակ էր ու բոլորին ինքն էր հերձում: Ավելի մանրամասնորեն էր պատմում, թե ինչ երկարություն ունեին շիկահեր աղջկա մազերը, թե 50-ամյա տղամարդու դաստակին ինչ տառեր էին դաջած ու ինչ կեղտոտ էին միայնակ պապիկի ոտնաթաթերը: Սովորեցի, երբ այլեւս անտանելի էր դառնում, չլսել` թե ինչ է պատմում. ջանասիրաբար գլխով էի անում, ու ինքը պատմում էր, մտածելով, թե ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, բայց եթե այդ պահին հանկարծ ինչ-որ բան հարցներ, կհասկանար, որ իր խոսքերը թռչում են ականջներիս կողքով ու չեն մտնում ներս: Էսպես տարիներ անցան:
Որդիս զինվորական դարձավ ու մեկնեց հեռավոր մարզ: Աղջիկս շուտ ամուսնացավ ու մենք մնացինք երկուսով: Հիմա համարյա ատում էի նրան: Ու ամենասարսափելին այն էր, որ նա ոչ մի բան չէր անում, որ կարողանայի ըստ արժանվույն ատել: Ամեն ինչով դրական էր, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր անում ու այդ ճշտությունից ուղղակի խառնում էր սիրտս: Իմ ատելությանը նաեւ մեղքի զգացողությունն էր ավելանում ու, քանի որ այդ մեղքի զգացողությունը իր ճշտությունից էր գալիս, ավելի շատ էի նրան ատում:
Երբեմն, երբ շատ հոգնած քնում էի, սարսափելի երազներ էին այցելում: Ինձ սկսում էր թվալ, որ ես եմ ընդունվել դիահերձարանում աշխատելու, որ ինքը ինձ չի լսում, երբ պատմում եմ մեռելների մասին: Կողքից տեսնում էի, թե ինչպես եմ մոտենում սեղանին` ձեռքիս ժանգոտ մկրատ ու սկսում եմ հերձել սեղանին պառկած դիակը: Ու այդ դիակը ես եմ: Բացում եմ որովայնս ու զարմանքից «Վայ» եմ գոռում, բայց չեմ տեսնում, թե ինչ կա մարմնիս մեջ, որ այդքան ցնցում է ինձ:
Ուրիշները նման դեպքերում բաժանվում են, բայց մեր դեպքում բաժանվելու մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող: Դրսի մարդկանց համար մենք օրինակելի ընտանիք էինք, այնպիսին, որի մասին ասում են` սիրեցին իրար մինչև մահ գերեզման, մի բարձի ծերացան, մեռան նույն օրը  ու թաղվեցին մի գերեզմանում: Երբեմն քունս չէր տանում ու ես աչքերս բաց պառկում էի մինչև առավոտ: Ինքը շատ էր հոգնում, քնում էր մեռելի պես, բայց մեռելներից տարբերվում էր նրանով, որ ահավոր խռմփացնում էր: 
 Աչքերս բաց պառկած պատկերացնում էի, որ մենք պատերազմ ենք սկսել: Ինքը անհամբեր սպասում է իմ մեռնելուն: Պատկերացնում էի, թե ինչպես է իր կեղտոտ աշխատասենյակում, իր նիհար ու դեղին մատներով կտրտում որովայնս ու ինձ նույնիսկ թվում էր, թե այդ ընթացքում հանդարտ ժպտում է իր կայուն, անսասան ժպիտով, պատերազմում հաղթածի ժպիտով: Ֆիզիկապես զգում էի այդ ժպիտի ծանրությունը դեմքիս, թարթիչներիս, պարանոցիս վրա: Ժպիտը խեղդում էր պարանոցս:Մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ մտածում էի, որ սպասում է իմ մեռնելուն, որ ավարտի այն գործը, որը սկսել է: Ատում էի նրա դեմքը, ականջները, մուգ խալերը` մի այտին, ու հատկապես մատները` բարակ, երկար, դեղին: 
Ընկերուհիս, որին մի անգամ կեսբերան պատմեցի, թե ինչ եմ զգում, ծիծաղեց ու ասաց, որ իր մոտ էլ գրեթե նույնն է, որ իր մայրն էլ է այդպես ապրել, իմ մայրն էլ ու որ առհասարակ սերը վաղեմության ժամկետ ունի, յոթ տարի հետո անցնում է հիվանդության պես, վերածվում է ատելության, լավագույն դեպքում` անտարբերության: Բայց ես համոզված էի, որ իմ դեպքը ուրիշ է: Ինձ թվում էր, որ նրա հերձած բոլոր մեռելներն են մեզանից վրեժ լուծում: Այլեւս ոչ մեկի հետ չխոսեցի այդ մասին: Բայց այդպես ավելի դժվար էր ու երբեմն թվում էր, թե պատրաստ եմ պատուհանից նետվելու: Սակայն մենք երեւի ավելի ուժեղ ենք, քան ինքներս պատկերացնում ենք եւ ես ընտրեցի այլ տարբերակ: 

Այդ երեկո սուրճի մեջ ձիու դոզայով քնաբեր լցրեցի, այնքան որ նույնիսկ տարօրինակ համ զգաց, բայց իրեն հանգստացրի, թե տուփով սուրճ եմ գնել, աստված գիտի` մեջը ինչ են լցրել: Խմեց, գրեթե անմիջապես քնեց ու սկսեց կատաղի խռմփացնել: Բարձը դրեցի բերանին ու սեղմեցի: Մի պահ ինձ թվաց, թե արթնացել է քնից, մի ճիգով կարող է ինձ մի կողմ հրել, ազատվել, բայց չի անում, որովհետեւ իրեն էլ է հոգնեցրել այդ հավերժական անիմաստ պատերազմը: 
Որոշ ժամանակ անց խռռոցը կտրվեց: Նստեցի: Մի պահ ինձ այնքան թեթև ու երջանիկ զգացի. ասես հաղթել էի պատերազմում: Ինքը էլ չի կարող իր դեղին մատներով բացել որովայնս, չի տեսնի, թե ինչ չափ ունի սիրտս, կա՞, թե՞ չկա: Նստեցի այդպես մի կես ժամ, լիակատար լռության մեջ, ինձ թվաց նույնիսկ, որ քնել եմ 20 տարի չքնած մարդու քնով: Հետո լվացվեցի, զանգեցի ոստիկանություն, ասացի, որ գան, ասացի, որ պատերազմում ե’ս եմ հաղթել: Շատ արագ եկան.......»

Խմբագիրս երկար նստեց պատմվածքս կարդալուց հետո: Ոչինչ չէր խոսում, ինձ նույնիսկ թվաց, թե ինչ-որ բան է մտածում, սեփական պատերազմներն է վերհիշում: Ասաց, որ կարող եմ վաղվանից աշխատանքի գալ, բայց  պատմությունը, ինչպես արդեն ասացի, չտպագրեց երբեք:


ԴՐԱ մասին մտաբերեցի մի քանի օր առաջ, երբ փողոցում դեմ հանդիման դուրս եկա բաց կապույտ աչքերով ծանոթ մի դեմքի, որը գրեթե հարազատ թվաց, համարյա իմ արտացոլանքը հայելում: Փնտրեցի գրածս առաջին հոդվածը, չգտա, հնարավոր է` դեն էի նետել այլ անպետք իրերի` հին բարձերի, դանակների ու քննաբերի սրվակների հետ, երբ բանտից դուրս գալուց հետո վերանորոգում էի բնակարանս: Սկսեցի հիշել պատմության մանրամասները ու գրի առնել: Հետո հասկացա, որ պատմությունը տարիների հետ թռել է գլխիցս, խառնվել իմ խցակիցների պատմածներին, հագեցել նոր մանրամասներով, սեփական կյանքիս պատկերներով, պատուհանի մոտ կանգնած պահերիս երեւակայածներով, սպասման երկար ժամերին երազածներով: Գուցե ընդհանրապես չի եղել իմ կապույտ աչքերով հանցագործը, գուցե երազ եմ տեսել, որը տարիների հետ սկսել է իրական թվալ: Հնարավոր է նաեւ, որ կինը եղել է, սպանությունը եղել է, բայց հիմա  այնտեղ ավելացել են իմ սեփական ապրումներն ու թաքուն ցանկությունները:

Այսօրվա դրությամբ նույնիսկ լրիվ անհավանական չեմ կարող համարել այն, որ հայելուն նայելով  հանկարծ կնկատեմ, որ սեւ աչքերս բանտ նստելու երկար տարիների ընթացքում ինչ-որ բաց կապտավուն երանգ են ձեռք բերել:

----------

Arpine (01.06.2013), CactuSoul (01.06.2013), Enna Adoly (02.06.2013), ivy (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Smokie (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*4-րդ տարբերակ

ՀԻՎԱՆԴ  ՀՈԳՈՒ  ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ*


Ամպը եռաց, փրփրեց ու լցվեց բաժակիս մեջ: Ցրտեց: Արև հորինեցի: Արևը քամվեց ու արնահոսեց իմ մի բաժակ սպիտակ ամպի մեջ: Թոքախտավոր ամպը արյուն թքեց: Դրանից օդը թունավորվեց: Թթվածին էր պետք աշխարհին: Բայց ի՞նչ աներ խեղճ ծառը` բռնաբարված վերջին էգը, որ մեռած սաղմ էր վիժում …
	Որդուս լացից երազս մոխրացավ: Ջարդված պլաստմասե մարմինս հավաքում եմ հանրակացարանի խոնավ սենյակից, որ նորից մայրիկ խաղամ: Հա՛, խաղամ, որովհետև բնավորությամբ մայր չեմ ծնվել: 
	Նորից լաց: Մայրանում եմ: Ոդիս նորից ծնվեց, որովհետև լացով ծնվեց: Լացը դառնում է բողոք, հետո թշնամի ու կռվում է մեռած կրծքիս հետ: Բայց ես էլ կաթ չունե՛մ: Կաթս արցունքիս հետ չորացավ հենց այն օրը, երբ ինձ լքեցին:  Ամուսնական երեք տարի: Երեք աքլորականչ: Հուդան ինձ դավաճանեց: Հուդան ինձ կենդանի-կենդանի դագաղը դրեց: Հուդան լրբի հետ փախավ Ռուսաստան: Իգական նվվոցս դարձավ ոռնոց: Հուդան շան տեղ չդրեց: Ես տանուլ տվեցի ամենալուրջ տունտունիկը, մնացի պոկված գլխով պլաստմասե մայրիկ, որ ամեն անգամ հիվանդ ժպիտ է ածում, երբ հոնորարը ուշացնում են: 
	Հացի փռից էլի գունավոր հույսի հոտ է գալիս: Էլի՛ հիվանդ ժպիտ եմ ածում, բայց դժվար եմ ածում, որովհետև ածելը վիժելու հոմանիշն է: Լաուրա տոտան էլի՛ փնթփնթում ու մի տողով էլի՛ սևացնում է կենսագրությունս նիսյայի տետրում: Ես էլի փոքրանում եմ, խխունջվում հագուստիս մեջ ու կարմիր ամոթ  ածում: Մի օր ամոթի փոխարեն փշեր կածեմ ու կխրեմ Լաուրա տոտայի կոկորդը, որ անբարոյական լեզուն պապանձվի: Պղտոր արյունը կվարարի ու կխորտակի նիսյայի տետրը: Անունս կամա՜ց-կամա՜ց կզուլալվի: Բարոյական պարտքս  կդառնա անպիակ մարդու վերածնունդը: Անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհից ես դարձի կգամ: Ներսս նորից կկահավորվի … ՍԻՐՈ՜վ ….     Հացի փռից ես փողով վստահության սերմեր կգնեմ ու մանրը հետ չեմ վերցնի: Ու բոլորը կհարգեն ինձ, էլ չեն ծաղրածուի: Ես կդառնամ լիազորված հրեշտակային էգ:
	 Մի օր մարմնապաշտ որձերը վրաերթի ենթարկեցին ներսիս հրեշտակին: Վստահությունս դագաղվեց: Հում միս սիրող մի խումբ շակալներ մի օր բարձրացրին դագաղս: Գիտե՜մ, նրանք ինձանից մատղաշի հոտ էին առնում, մատղաշ էգի հոտ: Իսկ ես լավ գիտեմ, որ սիրուն, մատղաշ էգ եմ, որովհետև Հուդայի կանանց մեջ լավագույն տասնյակում էի: Բայց նրանք ինձ չհոշոտեցին: Այդ ես սպանեցի նրանց մսահոտ ախորժակը: Դարձա մետաղե ջարդոն, իսկ գյադաները երկաթ չեն սիրում, նրանք մսակեր են:
	Որդուս վիրահատված մանկասայլակն  այլևս գործածելի չէ: Ինձ պես գործազուրկ է ու ինձ պես հոգեպես հաշմանդամ: Ի՞նչ արած: Ես դարձա նրա չորքոտանի մանկասայլակը: Ժանգոտված մետաղե ջարդոնս հանձնեցին ձուլարան:  Բժշկված, կոփված դուրս եկա ձուլարանից իբրև պիտանի իր, իբրև մայր, իբրև տուն, իբրև… 
-	Եթե գերհոգնածություն զգաք,կզբոսնեք,- հանձնարարեց ձուլարանի բժիշկը:
Ես չեմ դիմանում, պոռթկում եմ.
-	Գրպան չունեմ, որ զբոսնեմ:
Իսկ ես վաղուց չեմ զբոսնում, բոլոր գրպաններս կարել եմ, որովհետև
Հուդան ինձ դավաճանեց: Հուդան ինձ կենդանի-կենդանի դագաղը դրեց: Հուդան լրբի հետ փախավ Ռուսաստան: Իգական նվվոցս դարձավ ոռնոց: Հուդան շան տեղ չդրեց:  Ռմբակոծվեց մի նոր Հերոսիմա: Իմ մեջ ապրող միլիոնավոր մարդիկ մահացան, նրանք տարբեր գույն ունեին, տարբեր հոտ, նրնացից յուրաքանչյուրի համար մի օր մայր էի դառնալու: Ռմբակոծությունից մեր տան սյուները ցնցվեցին, առաստաղը իջավ մինչև գոտկատեղս: Բայց չմեռա: Դարձա չորքոտանի արիստոկրատ, որ նախ մայր է: Բայց ինձ ոչ ոք չծափահարեց: Իմ տունտունիկում ես մնացի միայնակ տիկնիկուհի, որ ամեն անգամ հիվանդ հույս է ածում, երբ որդին կռվում է մեռած կրծքի հետ:
 Մի օր արգանդիս ցավը կդառնա թույն ու կլցվի կուրծքս: Ես կուշտ կկերակրեմ որդուս ու կսպանեմ Հուդայի վկային: Մեռելաբույրը կտարածվի ամբողջ սենյակով, կներծծվի թոքերս ու կհասնի մինչև հոգուս հատակը: Ցավը կմարմնավորվի, կհագնի սև շորեր ու կգնա կախվելու: Պարանը կդառնա փրկություն ցավին: Ցավը կկապտի ու կպայթեցնի ուղեղի արգանդը: Չծնված երազանքները գունավոր տունտունիկ կնկարեն  պատին:  Խցանված կյանքը կհոսի ու կդառնա հրեշտակային:
 Տիկնիկուհին  կժպտա: Կչորացնի Հուդայի պիղծ հիշատակը ու կպահի սուրբ-սուրբ …

----------

Arpine (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*5-րդ տարբերակ

                                                                Դեպի լուսին*


     Դրսում արդեն մութ էր, երբ Էմման հագավ սպիտակ խալաթը և անցավ իր պարտականությունները կատարելուն: Հիսուն տարեկան կին է Էմման և արդեն քսան տարի է, ինչ աշխատում է հոգեբուժարանում: Միայնակ ապրող Էմմային տանը ոչ ոք չի սպասում. ամուսինը վաղուց մահացել է, իսկ մինուճար աղջիկը ամուսնացել և մեկնել է արտասահման: 
    Հոգեբուժարանը Էմման «անտեսվածների աշխարհ» է անվանում: «Աշխարհ», ուր բնակություն են հաստատել տարբեր մասնագիտությունների, տարբեր նախասիրությունների տեր մարդիկ: Եվ բոլորը այստեղ հավասար են: Կարևոր չէ, որ ոմանք եղել են բժիշկ, լավ մարզիկ, համալսարանի դասախոս, կամ էլ պարզապես հասարակ բանվոր. հոգեկան հիվանդ լինելը այժմ բոլորին նույնացրել է իրար: Իսկ շատերին այստեղ նույնիսկ չեն հիշում. հազվադեպ է լինում, որ որևէ հիվանդի տեսության են գալիս:
     Հերթապահության օրերից է: Էմման  սովորականի նման ստուգում է հիվանդներին: Հիվանդասենյակներից մեկում սովորական աշխուժություն է տիրում: Երկու հիվանդներից մեկը՝ Սահակը, հիվանդասենյակի մյուս հիվանդին՝ Սաքոյին, ոգևորված ինչ-որ պատմություն է պատմում: Սահակի շատախոսությունը բոլորը գիտեն: Նա իր խախտված հոգեկան աշխարհով միշտ անսպառ պատմություններ է հորնում ու պատմում: Եվ նրան նույնիսկ չի հետաքրքրում, թե լսում են իրեն: Սահակը սիրում է խոսել և միշտ խոսում է: Դրա հետ միաժամանակ շատ անհանգիստ հիվանդ է և հաճախ է իր հիվանդասենյակից դուրս գալիս և սողոսկում հոգեբուժարանի մյուս սենյակները: Իսկ Սաքոն նրա հակապատկերն է՝ հոգեկան հիվանդի համար չափից դուրս հանգիստ ու նույնիսկ լսող: Միայն մեկ-մեկ է կատաղում, երբ չեն թողնում պատուհանից դուրս նայել:
    Երբ Էմման մտավ հիվանդասենյակ, Սահակը իր պատմությամբ ոգևորված չնկատեց նրան: Իսկ Էմման սարսափեց, երբ Սահակի ձեռքին դանակ տեսավ: «Որտեղի՞ց է վերցրել: Երևի էլի հարմարացրել ու մտել է քույրերի սենյակ: Հաստատ նորեկ քույրն է դուռը բաց թողել»,- մտածեց Էմման և կամաց մոտեցավ Սահակին: «Խոհեմությամբ պետք է վերցնեմ դանակը, որ գժի նոպան հանկարծ չսկսվի»,-որոշեց նա:
_Շա՜տ մութ էր: Լուսինը հազիվ լուսավորում էր: Ինքն էլ ձիու նման վազում էր...Հի՛, հի՛, հի՛...Գիտե՞ս չէ, որ ես վազքի չեմպիոն եմ,- Սաքոյին պարծենկոտությամբ պատմում է Սահակը,-մեդալս էլ բարձիս տակն ա: Ցույց չեմ տա, որ չվերցնես... Ձիու պես վազեց ու հոգնեց...
    Սաքոն անտարբեր նայում է առաստաղին, իսկ Էմման՝ աչքը դանակին, սպասում է հարմար պահի, որ վերցնի դանակը: Բայց հարմար պահը Սահակը ինքը ստեղծեց, երբ դանակը դրեց դարակի վրա: Էմման էլ շտապեց  դանակը արագ վերցնել և դնել գրպանը:  Սակայն Սահակը դա նկատեց և հարձակվեց Էմմայի վրա: Երկուսի միջև դանակի համար պայքար սկսվեց: Էմման ամեն գնով աշխատում է դանակը չտալ, իսկ Սահակը, որը ավելի ուժեղ է, պինդ բռնեց նրա կոկորդից և դեմ տվեց պատին: Այդ պահին նրա դեմքին փայլեց ցինիկ ու լկտի ժպիտը: Եվ Էմման զգաց իր անզօրությունը: Նա  զգում է Սահակի տհաճ շնչառությունը և նրան թվաց, թե տեսավ մահվան դեմքը՝ չար ու սև աչքերով, մեծ քթով, ծուռ բերանով, սպիավոր ու մազակալած դեմքով: 
     Ամուր ձեռքերի մեջ հայտնված կոկորդի ցավից, օդի պակասությունից Էմմայի աչքերը մթագնեցին: Սահակն էլ հանկարծ սկսեց բարձր ձայնով ծիծաղել: Նա իր ձեռքերի մեջ զգում է իր զոհի տառապանքները, և դա նրան դուր է գալիս: Ավելին, նրան հաճույք է պատճառում իր վրա միշտ խոսող քույրի գունատ դեմքը, վախեցած և ակնապիշ նայող աչքերը...
_Գի՛ժ, դու ես գիժը: Ես գիժ չեմ,-Էմմային իր ձեռքերի մեջ ավելի ամուր սեղմելով հաղթականորեն գոռաց Սահակը: 
     Հոգեկան հիվանդը՝ լքված հարազատներից, կտրված մարդկությունից, մոռացված աշխարհից՝ իր ներքին աշխարհում կուտակված մաղձն է թափում մի քույրի վրա, ով առիթ տվեց ըմբոստանալու իրեն: Եվ ընդամենը մի  քանի վայրկյան , և Էմման կդադարի շնչել:
     Էմման զգաց պահի ճակատագրական լինելը և դանակը, որը շտապել էր դնել գրպանի մեջ, հանեց և մխրճեց Սահակի մարմնի մեջ: Վերջինս ցավից անբնական ճչաց և բաց թողեց Էմմային...
    Սաքոն անտարբեր հայացքով միայն նայում է, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում: Վաղուց բթացած նրա ուղեղը ոչ մի արձագանք չի տալիս:
    Սահակը ընկել է գետնին ու ցավից գալարվում է, իսկ բաց վերքից արյունը առատորեն հոսում է: Էմման սարսափած կանգնել է և տեղից չի շարժվում... 
    Հարվածը մահացու եղավ, իսկ նրա մահվան համար Էմման մեղադրեց  Սաքոյին.
_Երբ մտա հիվանդասենյակ, Սահակը գետնին ընկած արյունաքամ էր լինում, իսկ Սաքոն հանգիստ նստած էր: Դե ինքը միշտ նոպայից հետո հանգստանում է և ապուշ հայացքով նայում առաստաղին: Միանգամից հասկացա կատարվածը և շտապեցի գետնից վերցնել դանակը, որ Սաքոն հանկարծ նորից չհարձակվի: Իսկ երբ մոտեցա, որ օգնեմ, Սահակը արդեն մեռած էր:
    Էմմայի վկայությունը համոզիչ թվաց ոստիկաններին և սպանության համար Սաքոն մեղավոր ճանաչվեց:
    Ոստիկաններին Էմման կարողացավ համոզել, բայց իրեն չի ստացվում.  իր կատարած սպանությունը դաջվել է  ուղեղի մեջ և ամեն վայրկյան՝ խիղճ կոչվող դահիճը նրան հիշեցնում է. «Դու մարդասպան ես»: Իսկ նա ամեն գնով փորձում է բթացնել իր մեջ խոսող խղճի ձայնը. «Եթե ես չհարվածեի, ինքը ինձ կսպաներ: Ես ուղղակի իմ կյանքն եմ փրկել: Հետո էլ ինքը գիժ էր, խելառ, որը ոչ մեկին պետք չէր: Ու՞մ էր պետք նրա կյանքը, եթե մեկին հետաքրքրեր, գոնե մեկը մի անգամ տեսության կգար այս տասնհինգ տարիների ընթացքում...Լա՛վ արեցի...Ինձ եմ փրկել: Ո՞նց կլիներ: Մի գիժ էլ աշխարհի երեսից պակասեց: Իսկ Սաքո՞ն: Ի՞նչ Սաքոն: Գժին դատ չկա: Պետք է մոռանամ»: 
     Շուտով Էմման թողեց աշխատանքը: Այլևս չի կարող գնալ հոգեբուժարան. այնտեղ ամեն ինչ կատարվածն է հիշեցնում: Սակայն հիշողությունից չես փախչի: Նա շարունակում է  իր ձեռքի մեջ զգալ դանակի սառը հպումը, հիշել Սահակի աչքերի արտահայտությունը այն պահին, երբ դանակը մխրճեց նրա մարմնի մեջ: 
     Ցավից գալարվող Սահակը, առատորեն հոսող արյունը և արյան տհաճ հոտը դարձան Էմմայի կյանքի անբաժան մասնիկը: Իսկ ամեն անգամ, երբ Էմման իր ձեռքերին է նայում, նրան թվում է, թե ձեռքերը շարունակ արյունոտ են: Եվ Էմման ատեց կարմիր գույնը:
     Շրջապատի մարդիկ դարձան անտանելի, և նա դադարեց մարդկանց հետ շփվել: Շուտով էլ, տանջող հիշողություններին զուգահեռ, Էմմային թվաց, թե Սահակի ուրվականը իր տանն է ապրում: Եվ այս մտքից նա հավաքեց տան բոլոր դանակները. «Եթե Սահակի ուրվականը որոշի վրեժ լուծել, դանակները չեմ թողնի, որ գտնի»,- մտածեց Էմման, բայց հետո վախեցավ, երբ հիշեց, որ ուրվականները ամեն ինչ տեսնում են: Ու սկսեց պատկերացնել, թե Սահակի ուրվականը, ինչպես է  իրենից վրեժ լուծելու. «Հաստատ խեղդելու է: Չէ՛, դժվար: Այս անգամ վրեժի դրդմամբ ինձ հետ շատ դաժան կվարվի: Մի բան պետք է մտածեմ, որ ինձ պաշտպանեմ: Իսկ կարո՞ղ է այս անգամ մարմինս դանակով մասերի բաժանի... »:  Էմման այս մտքից որոշեց այլևս չքնել: Վախեցավ, որ եթե քնի, Սահակի ուրվականը կհարձակվի իր վրա: Իսկ հետո մտածեց, որ եթե նա որոշի հարձակվել, ապա իր քնել-չքնելուն չի նայի. «Երևի ուզում է, որ սպանվելուց առաջ մի լավ հոգեբանորեն տանջվեմ: Հաստա՛տ»:
    Օրերը անցնում են, իսկ ուրվականը այդպես էլ չի հարձակվում, բայց Էմման գնալով ավելի է զգում նրա մոտ լինելը: 
    Լիալուսին է: Էմման նստել է պատուհանի մոտ և նայում է լուսնին: Լուսինը նրան երբեք այդքան գեղեցիկ չէր թվացել:
_Սահակ, մի՞թե լուսինը գեղեցիկ ու խորհրդավոր չէ,-հանկարծ ասաց Էմման և ձայնը ավելի բարձրացնելով շարունակեց,-գիտեմ, որ այն օրից հետո իմ տանն ես ապրում: Մի՛ թաքնվիր: Զգում եմ, որ իմ տանն ես: 
    Էմման լարում է լսողությունը, բայց Սահակի ուրվականը շարունակում է լռել: Էմմային էլ հենց նրա լռությունն է կատաղեցնում: Այդ պահին որոշեց փնտրել նրան, բայց հետո, երբ նորից նայեց լուսնին, նրան թվաց, թե լուսինը աչքեր ունի և  իր մեծ աչքերով կանչում է իրեն: 
    Էմման դուրս եկավ սենյակից, անցավ միջանցքի միջով, բացեց դեպի դուրս տանող դուռը և հայտնվեց դրսում...
    Լուսնին նայելով նա քայլում է: Քայլում է, և անսովոր թեթևություն զգալով Էմման նույնիսկ ժպտում է: Նրան թվաց, որ ինքը հիմա շատ թեթև է դարձել և կարող է աննշան քամու հպումից թռչել ու երկինք բարձրանալ, հասնել լուսնին...
    Մի քանի քայլ ևս, և Էմման զգաց, թե ինչպես քամին մտավ թևերի տակ, ամուր փաթաթվեց իրեն, հաճելի շնչառությամբ ողողեց դեմքը և իր գիրկն առնելով սլացավ վերև՝ դեպի լուսին...
    Սակայն թռիչքը տարավ դեպի անդունդ: Անդունդ,  որտեղից վերադարձ չկա...

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Smokie (03.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Արևանուռ (07.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*6-րդ տարբերակ

ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ*


Արևով թրծված լուսաբացը նվագում էր երկունքի լարայինով: Նվագում էր և փոքրիկ սրտիկի թախծալի բաբախյունը: Անձրևի կաթիլներից հյուսված անորոշ երաժշտությունը կրկին հիվանդագին տենդով էր լցնում աչքերի ծիծաղն ու տխրանքը...
Նորածին առավոտը արթնացնում էր աշխարհի պանդուխտ նոտաները. դրանք հառաչանքի կույտեր էին, մարդկային տրորված հույզերի փշրանքներ, ժպիտ, ցնորք, արցունքներ...Նորաթուխ երկնքից անթիվ աստղեր էին ընկնում, բայց դա ընդամենը մթագնած տեսիլք էր. աստղերի հետ մոլորված երազ էր կաթում կապույտից:
Նա ծիծաղում է տխրությունից, նա թախծում է երջանկությունից. գիտե՞ք, նա խենթ է...
<<Ընթացքն արագանում էր: Քարքարոտ ու անտանելի ճանապարհը գնալով դառնում էր հարթ ու հաճելի: Որքա՜ն սիրտը կծկվում էր: Արևի ջերմությունն այնքան ախորժալուր էր դառնում, որ ինքնըստինքյան ուզում էր ճախրել, թռչել դեպի այնտեղ, որտեղ իր տարիների անուրջը նոր-նոր պիտի արթնանար: Բայց ու՞ր էին տանում խելահեղ օրերի ճամփաները`այսօր էլ չգիտեր: Զգում էր`հազիվ էին արցունքները սեղմվել ու տեղավորվել բիբերում. չէին պոռթկում, թվում էր, չեն ուզում կրկին հիասթափվել: Սլանում էր առաջ…Չգիտեր`ինչու. չէ՞ որ այնքան անտարբեր էր ինքն այդ անիմաստ անիվների հանդեպ. դրանք ցնորված ու անհասանելի հեռավորություն էին խորհրդանշում, իսկ ինքը ատում էր ժամանակն ու տարածությունը, որ բազում ակնթարթներ էին խլել իրենից, և շարունակում էին անգթորեն տանջել ու գողանալ հույզերը, որ ուներ բոլորից թաքուն: Մի՞թե այդ ճակատագրի ճանապարհը չէր, որ աննկատ երկնքից պոկեց երազանքների արևը: Շուրթերը քարացան: Հոգին սլացքի մեջ խենթացավ: 
1կմ…2կմ…3կմ…Որքա՞ն կիլոմետրեր են անհրաժեշտ, որ արցունքներն էլ ժպտալ իմանան: Մոտենում էր, շուտով հասնում: Ահա այն ճանապարհները, որ կբացեին երջանկության կողպված դռները: Աչքերը անընդհատ ինչ-որ բան էին փնտրում, ինչ-որ տեղ էին տագնապով նայում. մի՞թե աչքերը փնտրել էլ գիտեն: Ա՜խ, դրանք այնքան տխուր էին այսօր, կարոտից կարծես հեկեկում էին անձայն: Իսկ հետո…Ա՛հ, այդ փողոցներն էլ անզոր են, անգութ, անկարոտ… 
Սիրտը, որ վաղուց էլ չէր թրթռում, նորից սկսեց հին բաբախյունով անուշ ու թախծոտ հնչյուններ նվագել: Մի պահ կարոտեց այնպես ջերմությամբ, ինչպես առաջ, ժպտաց այնքան անկեղծ, ինչպես դեռ երեկ: Կարոտը. մի՞թե կա ավելի անմխիթար զգացում. ո՜չ, դա ամենից քնքուշն է, բոլորից ավելին: Այն լուսավոր է, ինչպես նոր բացվող առավոտը, արցունքախառն, ինչպես աշնան անձրևը, խենթ, ինչպես նա: 
Մեքենայի կուրացած ապակիները չէին թողնում ոչինչ տեսնել, բայց գիտեր, որ մարդկանց բազմությունն, անշուշտ, անցնում էր առաջ, հետ վերադառնում: Իսկ որտե՞ղ էր ժամանակը կանգնեցնողը: Չեկավ…Գիտակցությունը մթնեց: Գլխավերևում պտտվեցին այն բոլոր ակնթարթները, որ անհագուրդ ցանկությամբ իր գիրկն էր առել. դրանք այնքան շատ էին, այնքա՜ն հարազատ: Թվացյալ երջանկությունը դարձավ անցողիկ ու կորավ. ու՞ր են այժմ նրա ուրախ ծիծաղի սիրառատ նոտաները: Մի՞թե էլ չկան: 
Ժամանակը երբեք կանգ չի առնում, բայց սիրտը…Ինքն անվերջ պայքարեց, ամեն օր. հիմա էլ շնչասպառ պայքարում է նրա հիվանդ բաբախյունի համար, որ ամբողջովին լցրել է իր ենթագիտակցությունը: Շտապելուց անգամ սայթաքում էր: 
Մեղմ քամին հերթով շոյեց դեմքի արցունքները. չդիմացավ, ինքն էլ արտասվեց: Մեքենան շարունակ ընթացքի մեջ էր. չէր զգում անհասկանալի ու սքողված արցունքների համը. փողոցները, մայրուղիները, ամեն մի խոռոչը…Կարծես անհաշիվ լուսատուների բազմություն լինեին: Փոշին խառնվում էր հուշերի թանձր նստվածքի հետ ու կարծես պայթում երկնակամարում. ախր, ամեն ինչ այնքան անմեռ էր թվում, շա՜տ մոտ` ծաղկաշատ այգու զգլխիչ բույրի պես: Կարոտը…Դրանով էին լցված օդը, աչքերը, հոգին… 
Մի պահ սթափվեց, մեքենայի շարժիչը ցավալիորեն ճռռաց, հիշեցնելով, որ մեկ ժամ հետո կվերադառնա այն քաղաքը, ուր ինքը ծնվել է, մանուկ ծիծաղով իր հոգին լցրել, բայց ուր և արև չկա…Այս անգամ էլ իր հետ ոչինչ չտարավ`ո՛չ հայացքը, ո՛չ աչքերը, ո՛չ էլ սերը. նորից կարոտը իր հետ ընթացավ: 
1 կմ, 2 կմ, 3 կմ…Ամեն վայրկյանը ավելացնում էր այն հեռավորությունը, որի ալիքներով լցվել էր իր և նրա կյանքը: Չէ՞ որ ամբողջովին մի հույս էր դարձել, բայց այդ հույսն էլ անցավ, հետ չնայեց, հեռացավ… 
Նա ետ էր գալիս, ամբողջովին ցնցվում էր, լալիս էին հիշողությունները: Հետզհետե աճող հեռավորությունը գնալով անտանելի էր դառնում, րոպեները ձգվում էին, իսկ ժամերը`սլանում: Որքա՜ն մոտ էր, զգացմունքները փոխվում էին ու խճճվում, բայց արդեն շատ հեռու էին երեկը, այն օրը…Այնպես, ինչպես երկինքն է հեռու այն ծովակից, որի մեջ կայծկլտում են կոտրված հայելու անթիվ բեկորները. ախր, դրանք կարոտել չգիտեն… 
Ճանապարհը մի ամբողջ պատմություն էր հիշեցնում. այն արդեն քարքարոտ էր`մացառուտների տհաճ բուրմունքով լեցուն: Նորից վերադարձավ միայն ինքը, իսկ նա մնաց փոքրիկ սրտիկում, հարթ ու ողորկ ճանապարհների խաչմերուկներում, առանց պատմության, առանց հետդարձի: 
1 կմ, 2 կմ, 3 կմ…Եվ որքա՞ն մնաց: Հիշողությունների մաշված ճանապարհը հասավ իր վերջնակետին: Սովորական դիմակը հագավ ու ուրախ ժպիտով հայտնվեց հնամյա բեմում: 
-Ինչպե՞ս ես: 
-Ես լավ, իսկ դու՞ք: 
Անհագ ուրախությամբ սկսեց ծիծաղել, որովհետև բոլորը քրքջում էին: Ծիծաղում էր ու մերթընդմերթ լռում. եթե չծիծաղեր, չեր կարողանա զսպել արցունքները, որ ուր որ է պիտի հառաչեին խոր ցավակցությամբ: 
Դիմակը հիանալի էր գործում. նա երջանիկ է, խենթ է, խելառ…Մի օր նորից կհայտնվի տարիների սլացող ճամփեքի վրա, բայց այլևս չի ցանկանա. թող դիմակի հետ մնա, գուցե, այդպես ավելի լավ է, չէ որ այն իր անբաժան ընկերն է: Դիմակը…Պլաստմասե այդ ժպիտը հրաշքներ է գործում… 
Ընթացքը գնալով դանդաղեց: Մեքենան կանգ առավ. 
-1 կմ, 2 կմ, 3 կմ,-ցածր շշնջացին շուրթերը, և արցունքները մոռացան ուրախ դիմակի գոյության մասին>>: 

Թախիծը մեղմ ժպտում էր, ժպիտը`մեղմորեն թախծում…

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*7-րդ տարբերակ

Փրկության կործանում.*


*14.05.2010- Սկիզբ.*
Ասում են հրաշքով ծնված երեխա եմ: Մայրս հղիության ընթացքում ինչ ասես չտարավ, բայց ես շարունակում էի ապրել նրա մեջ՝ համառությունս այն ժամանակ էլ էր զգացվում: <<Դեռ շատ երեխաներ կունենաս, ընդհատի՛ր հղիությունդ>> բժշկի խոսքերը մայրս ուրախ է պատմում, չնայած հասկանում եմ ինչ է կատարվել 18 տարի առաջ, երբ նրա կյանքը վտանգված է եղել իմ պատճառով: Բայց մայրս մինչև վերջին պահը ընտրություն չկատարեց իմ և նրա միջև՝ ընտրեց երկուսիս ու հաղթեց: Քաջությունը ժառանգական է ինձ փոխանցվել ասում են՝ առաջին ու դեռ միակ աղջկան: Բոլորն էլ պիտի իմ ու մորս պես համառ լինեն՝ հաստատ, պայքարեն իրենց երազանքների համար: Վերջ ի վերջո մի անգամ ենք ապրում:

Ինձ Կակտուս են ասում՝ ձեռքերիս փշերով թևնոցներ են, մազերս՝ ցից, հագուստիս էլ մետաղի փշեր են, դրա համար երևի կակտուսի նման եմ: Բայց ես միրգ Կակտուս եմ, ուտելու՝ այդպիսի բան դժվար թե հանդիպած լինեք: Ես դա ընդունում եմ, որովհետև այդպես ասողը կերավ ինձ մինչև վերջ: Կակտուսն եմ ես՝ համեղ, հյութալի ու փշոտ Կակտուսը...

*15.05.2010*
Պարզվում է հոգեբանս չի ստուգելու օրագիրս: Ես էլ վախեցել էի, որ հարցրեց օրագիր պահում եմ, ասեցի այո, չնայած չէի պահում: Հենց այդ պահին մտածեցի, որ շատ լավ գաղափար է օրագիր պահելը, հենց այսօրվանից էլ կպահեմ ու այդպես էլ արեցի: Զարմանալիորեն չհարցրեց ինչի մասին եմ գրում օրագրումս, մենակ հարցրեց, թե որ ժամերին եմ սիրում գրել (երբ ցանկություն եմ ունենում), որտեղ եմ պահում (պայուսակիս մեջ) և նման անկարևոր բաներ: Բայց ես ինչ պատասխանել եմ, ճիշտ ադպես էլ կանեմ: Ուղղակի, որ գիտեմ սա իմ սեփականն է, ավելի հանգիստ կգրեմ:

Հոգեբանի մոտ լարված եմ լինում, երևի դեռ չեմ ընտելացել, պահի տակ չեմ կարողանում հարցերին պատասխանել: Որոշեցի օրագրիս մեջ գրեմ պատասխանները:
<<Ի՞նչ է կյանքը քեզ համար>>- Կյանքը դա սովորական երևույթ է՝ ծնվել ենք, ապրում ենք, գնալու ենք: Մեկ մեկ այնքան քաղցր է լինում մյուս կյանքերի շնորհիվ, որ սկսում ենք վախենալ մահից, մեկ մեկ էլ այնքան տհաճ է դառնում, որ մահը փրկություն է թվում: Բայց դա սխալ է՝ ամեն ինչն էլ անցողիկ է, ժամանակի հարց, չարժե կորցնել որևէ պահ: Կյանքը մեր զգացմունքների արկղն է՝ այստեղ են սերը, ատելությունը, նախանձը, կարոտը... Կյանքը միջոց է դրանք զգալու: Այն իրենից դատարկ արկղ է ներկայացնում, որը մինչև չլցվի, արժեք չի ունենա: Իմ արկղի մեջ շատ բան կա՝ սեր էլ, ատելություն էլ, թշնամանք էլ: Ես դեմ չեմ՝ մենակ առաջվա նման դատարկ չլինի: Այ երբ դատարկվում է. մահը ավելի արժեքավոր է դառնում:
Աշխատեք ձեր զգացմունքների վրա, մեկ մեկ սրբեք կյանքի փոշին, բայց զգուշությամբ...

*16.05.2010*
Արդեն լրիվ հավատում եմ, որ հոգեբանս միտք չունի փիլիսոփայություններս կարդալու: Ավելի լավ՝ հիմա իրոք ինձ հուզող հարցերի շուրջ կկիսվեմ այս սպիտակ, կապույտ գծերով թղթի հետ՝ կարմիր գրիչովս:

Սկսեմ սկզբից:
Նախ չհասկացա, թե ինչու Արմենը (ամենամտերիմ ընկերներիցս) հեռվից գալով հասկացրեց, որ լավ կլինի հոգեբանի մոտ գնամ: Սկզբում պատճառաբանեց, թե նորմալ չի, որ 18 տարեկան աղջկա մազերը կապույտ, կանաչ գույներով են ներկված, սուր ցցված, հագուստին մետաղից ծակող փշեր են, թևերին՝ նույնպես: Նորմալ չի, որ վրայիցս գանգեր ու օձերով խաչեր են կախված: Հետո զգաց հակաճառելու եմ, լրիվ փոխեց խոսքը՝ ասեց մի հոգեբան կա, ում իմ կերպարը շատ է հետաքրքրում, ցանկանում է հետս ծանոթանալ, շփվել, ես մյուսների նման չեմ: Ճիշտ է չհավատացի, բայց իրոք հետաքրքրեց հոգեբանի հետ զրուցելու գաղափարը ու անկեղծ ասած հաճելի է այն միտքը, որ ես իմ տեսակով հետաքրքրել եմ հոգեբաններին: Նույն օրն էլ Արմենն ինձ իր հոգեբան ընկերոջ մոտ տարավ: Մեքենայով մինչև հիմնարկություն կամ չգիտեմ ինչ վայր է՝ իջեցրեց ու գնաց: Սովորական շենք էր, վրան ոչ մի հաստատության անուն գրված չէր: Հիվանդանոցի, հոգեբուժարանի նման չէր՝ սպիատ պատեր, մահճակալներով սենյակներ, խալաթով մարդիկ չկային: Մեջս կասկած ընկավ, բայց հենց ինձ ասված 13 համրի սենյակը մտա...
Մեջքով էր նստած, ուզում էի ասել տիկին, բայց շրջվեց ու հազիվ կարողացա ոտքերիս վրա մնալ՝ տղամարդ էր: Երկար, ուղիղ մազերով, ականջօղերով, լայն, սիրուն դեմքով, բա կապույտ աչքե՜րը... հալվեցի: Թուլություն ունեմ երկար մազերով տղաների հանդեպ: Հրավիրեց նստելու, հայացքս երկար մազերից չէի կարում կտրեի: Հարցրեց օրագրի մասին, հետո թե ինչ է կյանքը, մարդը և այլն: Մենակ հարցեր էր տալիս՝ ինչ հաճելի ձայն ուներ, ամաչեցի ես էլ իրեն հարցեր տամ: Փաստորեն ես իրեն եմ հետաքրքրում: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ վաղվա հանդիպմանը...

*17.05.2010*
Այսօր հայրս էր զանգել: Հայրս, որ հինգ տարի է ինչ գիտի գոյությանս մասին: ես վաղուց գիտեի՝ միայրս միշտ էլ հիշում ու հայհոյում էր անունը տալիս՝ դա իմ օրորոցայինն ու բարի լույսն էր դարձել:Խեղճը ինձնից բացի ուրիշ զրուցակից չուներ. <<Աջ ու ձախ քեզ համար քույր ու եղբայր է բերում>> ասում էր: Եվ իրոք. մի քանիսին գտել եմ՝ Գերմանիայից են, մեկ մեկ համացանցով խոսում եմ հետները, բայց կոնկրետ հարազատներիս թիվը չգիտեմ՝ հայրս գիտի՞, որ ինձ ասի: Հորս ձայնը ուղիղ 5 տարի առաջ ծննդյանս օրն եմ լսել: Նույն օրը տեսազանգի միջոցով տեսա՝ դեմքով նման էի իրեն, կամ էլ ես էի շատ ուզում նմանություն գտնել: Նկար ուզեցի, որ պահեմ մոտս, բայց չուներ՝ ինքն էլ իմ պես վախենում է նկարվելուց: Հա, ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդու ներաշխարհն արտացոլվում է նկարի մեջ: Սկզբում ամեն օր էր զանգում, հետո՝ շաբաթը մեկ, ամիսը մեկ, տարին մեկ... Անցած տարի ընդհանրապես չզանգեց, բայց այսօր ծննդյանս օրը զանգեց: Իմ ամենաթանկ նվերներից էր դա: Այսօր ես ամենաշատը զգացի, որ հոր պակաս ունեմ, այսօր իմ կարոտը վերջնակետին էր հասել: Այնքան հակասական բաներ կատարվեցին ներսումս՝ մեկ ուզում էի բարձրախոսի մեջ գոռայի <<Պապ, ամեն ինչ անցած լինի, ես ոչ մի վայրկյան քեզ չեմ ատել, ներողության կարիք էլ չկա, դու մենակ արի, արի քեզ գրկեմ, զգամ <<հայր>> ասվածը>>, նույն պահին պատրաստ էի նաև ասելու` <<Ես քեզ երբեք չեմ ների, ատում եմ քեզ, պետք չես ինձ, որովհետև չկայիր, երբ պետք էիր>>: Հիմա էլ այս երկուսը մեջս կռիվ են տալիս, բայց ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե նույնիսկ աղաչեմ էլ հայրս ետ չի գալու: Այս տարիներին մեջս մի բան է ամրապնդվել՝ ինձ հարազատ են բոլոր հոր սերը չզգացած մարդիկ: Մենակ իրանք կիմանան հիմա ինչ է կատարվում ներսումս: Ատելու չափ սիրում եմ քեզ, Պա՜պ:

Հոգեբանս երևի չիմացավ, որ ծննդյանս օրն է: Դե ես չասեցի, արտառոց էլ չէի հագնվել, չնայած հեռախոսազանգերից պետք է որ պարզ լիներ: Երևի ամաչեց դատարկաձեռն շնորհավորի: Ես իրեն ավելի կսիրեմ, որ իմանամ իրոք պատճառը դա էր: Քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի՝ մազերը կապույտ էր ներկել՝ իմ պես: Ես գժվում եմ արդեն, ինքն իմ իդեալն է դառնում: Հետս էլ այնքան նուրբ ու քնքուշ է խոսում, հալվում եմ ջերմությունից: Ինձ թվում է իրեն ավելի շատ կարմիր մազեր կսազի՝ մի քիչ ալիքներով, իմ գանգով վզնոցներից էլ, բա փշերը ինչքա՜ն... 
Մեր հանդիպումները լինելու են ամեն օր: Դեռ դռնից դուրս չեկած չեմ համբերում հաջորդ անգամ մտնելուն: Մեկ էլ կուզեի հոգեբանիս անունն իմանալ: Չէ, այս զգացումս ոչ մի կերպ նկարագրել չի ստացվի..

*18.05.2010*
Այսօր էլի զրուցեցինք կյանքի հանդեպ ընկալումների մասին: Հարցերց, թե ինչ եմ հասկանում հրեշտակ և սատանա ասելով: Լեզուս կապ ընկավ անսպասելի հարցից, հիմա քանի մտքերս հավաքել եմ՝ գրեմ.
Հրեշտակներն ու սատանաները նույն մարդիկ են: Յուրաքանչյուրիս մեջ ապրում է այդ երկուսը: Ճիշտ է հրեշտակները սպիտակ թևերով չեն, ոչ էլ սատանաներն են կարմիր կոտոշներով, բայց իրենք կա, իրենք մարդու հոգին են կազմում: Հրեշտակի ազդեցության տակ մենք բարին ենք գործում, սատանայի գերակշռությամբ՝ վատ արարքներ, բայց երկուսից էլ յուրաքանչյուրիս մեջ կա՝ որոշակի փոփոխվող հարաբերությամբ: Վամպիրներ էլ կան՝ պետք չի զարմանալ: Իրենք սուր ատամներով չեն, բայց արյունով են սնվում: Ես ճանաչու եմ այդ մարդկանց, իրենք որ մի օր արյուն չխմեն՝ կմեռնեն: Բայց դա նույն մարդակերը չի: Իրանք ամենաբարի մարդիկ են՝ իմ ընկեր վամպիրները:
Նաև հարցրեց, թե Աստծուն ինչպես եմ ընկալում` <<ի՞նչ է Աստված ինձ համար>>-  Աստված հրեշտակներն ու սատանաներն են հենց, կոպիտ ասած՝ իրենց գլխավորը: Աստված հոգին է, ամեն մեկիս հոգին մի Աստված է, ով կառավարում է մեզ: Բանականությունը, մտածողությունը, սերը, վրեժը, ամեն ինչ Աստված է մեզ տալիս, ինքն է մեր կյանքի արկղի մեջ լցնում: 
Հոգեբանն էլ իր տեսակետն ասեց, Համաձայնվեցի հետը: Մոտավորապես ասում էր՝ չարն էլ, բարին էլ գոյություն ունեն՝ իրենք են կազմում ու կառավարում կյանքը: Այդքան էլ խորը չէի լսում, ավելի շատ վայելում էի ձայնը: Այնքան սիրուն ու գրավիչ ձայն ունի, որ չեմ կարողանում ասածի վրա կենտրոնանալ՝ ժամերով կլսեմ ու հեչ կարևոր չի ինչ է ասում: Ինքը միշտ ճիշտ է, իմ ասածներին էլ համաձայնվում է, այնքան հաճելի է հետը զրուցելը... աչքե՜րը..

*19.05.2010*
Կխելագարվե՜մ, չի կարող նման բան լինել: Հոգեբանը մազերը կարմիր էր ներկել, ալիքներ էի արել ու հասցրել ուսերին: Չեմ համարձակվում դեմքին նայել՝ վախենում եմ չդիմանամ, գոնե նկարն ունենայի ու թաքուն նայեի: Մի փորք ակնարկեցի, բայց պարզվեց իմ նման վախենում է նկարվելուց՝ հավատում է, որ նկարն արտացոլում է մարդու ներքինը: Հենց այդպես էլ ասաց: Ո՜վ զարմանք, մենք այդ հարցում էլ ենք միակարծիք: Նա ինձ հանդիպած առաջին մարդն է, ով այս աստիճան հասկանում է ինձ, իմ ճաշակն ունի: Այսքան նմանություն չեմ պատկերացնում, չեմ կարողանում հավատալ՝ ոնց որ մտքերս բարձրաձայն կարդա: Չէ, ես առաջին անգամ եմ այս զգացումն ունենում, գժվում եմ: Մենակ չեմ հասկանում, որ միակարծիք ենք, էլ ինչո՞վ էի ես տարօրինակ իր համար: Արմենը սխալ ներկայացրցեց՝ ես իր համար ոչ թե արտասովոր, այլ այնքան հարազատ երևույթ եմ, որ չի դիմացել հետս ծանոթանալու գայթակղությանը:
Երբ մի քանի րոպեյով գնացինք սուրճ ըմպելու, (նա երկրորդ օրվանից ինձ երկու րոպեյով դուրս է հանում սենյակից, երբ մի երիտասարդ ներս է մտնում: Այդ ընթացքում երբեմն սրճում ենք) ներկայացավ: Անունը Քրիս է, (Քրի՜ս) ես կրկին Կակտուս ներկայացա: Դա իմ անունից շատ է օգտագործվում, բոլոր ընկերներս ինձ Կակտուս են ասում: Ինձ դա դուր է գալիս:
Սուրճի ընթացքում ևս մի անգամ հարցրեց, թե ինչ է ինձ համար Սատանան: Անսպասելի էր, նաև նրա համար որ ձայնը լսեմ, ասեցի չգիտեմ: Բայց այստեղ երկու բառով գրեմ.
Սատանան Աստծո պես մեր ներսում ապրող երևույթ է, նա էլ է մեր մի մասը կազմում՝ ինչպես Աստված: Իրար հետ շատ են կռվում մեր ներսում:
Մնացածը Քրիսի խոսքերը ներկայացնեմ, քանի որ համակարծիք եմ իր հետ.
Սատանան մեզ կառավորղն է, ինչպես Աստված: Բարին ու չարը հենց Աստված ու Սատանան են: Հիմա Աստված կորցրել է իր տիրապետությունը, երկրում խառնաշփոթ է տիրում: Դա են վկայում շատացող դժբախտ պաըտահարները, մահացության աճը, համաճարագները: Մեր հոգին տանջվում է, քանի մեր մարմնի մեջ է՝ այս մթության մեջ: Մեր մարմինը կործանվում է, պետք է հոգուն փրկել տառապանքից:
Երբ վերադարձանք մեր հանդիպումների սենյակ, մի գիրք դրեց ափիս մեջ՝ <<Փրկության ուղին>>, ու ասաց, որ հիշեմ այս օրը՝ այսօր իմ վերածննդի օրն է: Նվիրած գիրքը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, ասեց կբացես, երբ զգաս դրա կարիքը...

*24.05.2010*
Հիվանդանում եմ: Քրիսն իմ ամենահարազատ մարդն է դարձել՝ մորս այցելելու կարիք չեմ զգում, ոչ էլ օրագրի հետ ցանկություն ունեմ կիսվելու ապրումներովս: Ինքը ինձ լսում է՝ համբերատար, առանց խանգարելու: Ինչ թեմա ուզեմ, կարող եմ խոսել հետը:
Քրիսը բառերով կարողանում է նկարագրել ու բացատրել իմ ցավը, տառապանքները, տանջանքենրը: Այսօր ասաց, որ իր հայրը լքել է իրեն՝ ինձ չկարողացա զսպել ու սրտիցս դուրս հանեցի այն ամենը, ինչ կուտակվել էր 18 տարիների ընթացքում: Ազատ արտահայտեցի, թե ինչ եմ զգացել, երբ մանկուց տեսել եմ իմ տարիքի երեխաներին հայրիկների ձեռքը բռնած: Իմ մայրը հղիանալու օրվանից տառապել է հորս պատճառով (հիմա հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ իրեն ատում եմ ու երբեք չեմ ների) , դժվար պայմաններից մեր կյանքը մազից է կախված եղել, բայց դա ոչ մեկի պետքը չէր: Միայն ես, Քրիսն ու մեր նման անհայր մեծացածներս իրար կհասկանանք: 
Քրի՜ս, ես սիրում եմ քեզ... աստված իմ ինչեր եմ ասում՝ ախր նա երեսուն տարեկան է, ամուսնացած: Աստված իմ փրկիր, թեև գոյություն չունես, դու անզոր ես... Սատանա, փրկի՜ր ինձ...

*25.05.2010- վերջ.*
<<Ուզում ես եղիր ամենալավ մարդը` միևնույն է քեզ Կակտուս են ասելու, Կակտո՛ւս>>. ախր ինչի՞, Արմե՛ն: Դու չես հասկանում ինձ, ոչ մեկդ էլ չեք հասկանում: Անարդարությո՜ւն: Դուք ուրախ եք ձեր կյանքով: Գնացե՜ք, գնացեք ուրախացեք: Հիմա գիտակցում եմ, որ ոչ մեկիդ էլ չի հետաքրքրում իմ վիճակը: Ինչպե՞ս կարող էի այս աստիճան եսասեր մարդկանց իմ ընկերները համարել: Ատում եմ բոլորին, բացի Քրիսից (Քրի՜ս):
Իմ հին աստված, տո՛ւր ինձ սեր, որ ես սիրեմ Քրիսին: Քրիսը ճիշտ է՝ չես կարող, դու ոչինչ ես երկրի վրա: Ես ոչնչ եմ, ես մեռնում եմ մենակությունից:  Ես ոչնչ չեմ զգում, դատարկ եմ, լրիվ դատարկ: Այս երկրի վրա ապրելն անհնար է դարձել, էլ չեմ ուզում:
Սատանա լինես, թե աստված՝ ես քեզ մոտ եմ գալիս, գալիս եմ, որ սիրեմ Քրիսին: Նա էլ շուտով կգա, ես վստահ եմ, ինքն էլ չի դիմանա... 
Հոգիս խեղտվում է, էլ չեմ դիմանում: Ես նոր կյանք եմ գալիս, գալիս եմ անսահմանությո՜ւն... ԴԱ Է ՓՐԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՒՂԻՆ...

----------

Alphaone (10.03.2014), Arpine (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Smokie (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Արևանուռ (07.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*8-րդ տարբերակ

                        Մի փոքր երջանկություն*


Արևը նոր էր բարձրացել կանաչով պատված լեռների ետևից: Ես նստած էի զբոսայգում՝ նստարանի վրա: Սպասում էի: Դեռ երեկվանից նստած էի այս փայտե նստարանին: Ամբողջ երեկո սպասեցի: Հանկարծ ամպերը որոտացին: Սկսվեց հորդ անձրև: Ես կուչ եկա նստարանին: Փայտե նստարանն ամբողջությամբ թրջվել էր: Չնկատեցի, թե ինչպես էի ննջել. չզգալով անգամ նստարանի խոնավությունը և համակերպվելով շորերիս թացությանը: Զարթնեցի արևի հետ և զգացի, որ փայտե նստարանը դեռ թաց էր, իսկ իմ հագուստներն՝ արդեն չորացած: Ես մի քանի անհանգիստ շարժում արեցի: Կանգնեցի: Քայլեցի: Նայեցի շուրջս. ամայություն: Մինչ կվերադառնայի, մի փոքր նստեցի այգում գտնվող լճակի մոտ և նայեցի նրա պարզ ու վճիտ ջրերին: Ես ցանկանում էի, որ հոգիս պարզվեր այդ լճակի ջրերի պես, սակայն դա պարզապես անհնար էր: Ես կրկին տխրեցի: Վերադարձա իմ հին նստարանի մոտ, իսկ ճանապարհին լվացի դեմքս արցունքներով. Վերնաշապիկս թրջվեց, և ես զգացի մենակություն: Ես հասկացա, որ երբեք երջանիկ չեմ լինի և հուսահատ փակեցի աչքերս: Երբ արթնացա՝ միայն մթություն տեսա և ուրիշ ոչինչ: Լայն բացեցի աչքերս, որ գոնե ինչ-որ մի բան, կամ ինչ-որ մեկին որսամ, բայց ապարդյուն: Մտքերս խառնվեցին իրար: Սիրտս այրվում էր, բայց միտքս՝ ավելի: Ես, էլ ոչինչ և ոչ մեկին չէի փնտրում: Մթություն. Որքան բան էիր դու ասում, ամեն ինչ կարողանում էիր անել, բայց չէիր կարողանում հանգցնել սրտիս ու մտքիս կրակը: Ամբողջությամբ քրտնել էի: Շոգ էր: Էլ չէի դիմանում: Կարծես ինձ խարույկի մեջ գցած լինեին, որպես անպետք և չորացած փայտ: Հանեցի վերնաշապիկս և մի կողմ շպրտեցի, բայց դա էլ չօգնեց: Քիչ-քիչ ինչ-որ տարերք գողացավ ինձ: Մղձավա՞նջ էր, թե՞ երազ, քնա՞ծ էի, թե՞ արթուն. հաստատ չգիտեի: Հանկարծ այդ մթության մեջ՝ շատ հեռվում, ինչ-որ բան առկայծեց: Այդ ինչ-որ բանը միանգամից ծակեց իմ աչքը: Ես ուշադիր նայում էի առանց մի վայրկյան թարթելու: Այն քիչ-քիչ մոտենում էր: ՈՒրեմն իր չէր: Բայց կենդանի՞ էր, թե՞ մարդ, ինքս էլ չգիտեի: Բայց ես վստահ էի, որ ինձ հետևում են: Սառը քրտինքը պատեց ինձ: Էլ արդեն չէի շոգում, այլ հակառակը՝ մրսում: Ամբողջ մարմինս դողում էր: Սարսափը տիրել էր ինձ, իսկ նա մոտենում էր լուռ, անձայն: Ինձ թվում էր՝ երազ էր: Ես վախենում էի, շատ էի վախենում:Հանկարծ երկնքում՝ ամպերի տակից, երևաց լիալուսինը և լուսավորեց նրան: Աչքերիս դիմաց ամեն ինչ մշուշով պատվեց, իսկ այդ մշուշի միջից նկատեցի մի սարսափելի արարած: Աչքերը պսպղացին ինչպես երկու մեծ ադամանդներ: Ես վերածվեցի կենդանի դիակի: Ուզում էի գոռալ, բայց լեզու բերանիս մեջ կանգ էր առել: Ես ցանկանում էի այդ մղձավանջին վերջ տալ: Նա մի տասը քայլ էր ինձնից հեռու, և ես ցանկացա պաշտպանվել: Բայց ինչպե՞ս: Զենք չկար ինձ մոտ: Այդ պահին կարծես ինչ-որ մեկը ձեռքս իջեցրեց գետնին և ստիպեց մի քար վերցնել: Ես վերցրեցի այն և ձեռքս հետ տարա, որպեսզի ավելի մեծ ուժգնությամբ հարվածեմ: Այդ պահին մթության մեջ լսվեց մի անորոշ ձայն.
-	Դու վախենում ես, ինչու՞: Ահա ես եկա: Դու ինձ երկու օր էր, ինչ սպասում էիր: Ես այստեղ եմ: Ինչու՞ չես ուրախանում: Խոսի´ր: Մի բան ասա վերջապես: Գրողը տանի: Դու համրացե՞լ ես, ինչ է: Ես գիտեմ, թե դու հիմա ինչ ես մտածում, և դու էլ գիտես, թե ես ինչ եմ մտածում:
Նրա հարցուփորձի ընթացքում ես փորձում էի կենդանի դիակից վերածվել կենդանի մարդու: Դա ինձ մոտ ստացվեց: Իսկ հետո փորձեցի լեզուս շարժել բերանիս մեջ, և դա էլ ստացվեց.
-	Դու եկար: Գիտեի, որ կգաս: Դու եկար, որովհետև պարտավոր էիր, որովհետև ստիպված էիր: Դու իմն ես, բայց ես քոնը չեմ: Դու ինձ ես պատկանում, բայց ես քեզ՝ ոչ: Այո: Ես երկու օր է, ինչ քեզ էի սպասում: Այստեղ: Այս նստարանին: Բայց ինչ տարբերություն՝ որտեղ կլինեի: Միևնույն է դու գալու էիր: Դու եկել ես ինձ ցավ պատճառելու համար: Ինձ դժբախտացնելու համար: Խնդրում եմ, աղաչում եմ քեզ, ինձ մի փոքր երջանկություն պարգևիր: Ես հիմա միայն դա եմ ուզում զգալ:
-	Երբեք:
-	Խնդրում եմ, արա դա ինձ համար 
-	Երբեք, լսու՞մ ես, երբեք
-	Դե ինչ: Ես երկու անգամ քեզնից խնդրեցի, բայց դու չցանկացար կատարել ցանկությունս: Հեռացի´ր: Գնա´: Էլ չգա´ս: Չվերադառնա´ս: Միայն այն ժամանակ կգաս, երբ կփորձես ինձ երջանկացնել: Դե հեռացի´ր, չքվի´ր: Ինչու՞ չես գնում: Մենակ թող ինձ: Գնա ա-ա…
Եվ հենց այդ ժամանակ ձեռքս, որի մեջ քարն էր, հետ տարա և մեծ ուժգնությամբ խփեցի նրան: Քարը կպավ նրա ձեռքին: Ես գոռացի: Նա ընկավ: Իմ ձեռքից սկսեց արյուն հոսել: Լիալուսնի շողքը դեռ ընկած էր նրա՝ արդեն դիակ դարձած մարմնի վրա: Ես երկար ժամանակ ձեռքս բռած մնացի նստարանին նստած: Մեկ նայում էի շուրջս, մեկ՝ թափվող արյանը: Ցավի զգացումը սպանում էր ինձ, բայց ծարավի զգացումն՝ ավելի: Ես վամպիրի պես ծծեցի ողջ արյունը և կարծես ուշքի եկա, թափ առա: Արևն արդեն բարձրացել էր, մթությունը՝ ցրվել: Վեր կացա: Գրկեցի դիակին, որն օդի պես թեթև էր: Գնացի լճակի մոտ և նայեցի նրա պարզ ջրերին: Լվացի վիրավորված ձեռքս և նստեցի նրա ափին: Հետո դիակը գցեցի լճակի մեջ, և նրա պարզ ջրերը պղտորվեցին: Այդ պահին լիճն իմ միակ օգնականն էր: Զգացի, որ ես կրկին մենակ եմ, թույլ ու անզոր: Վեր կացա: Վերադարձա, արդեն իմը դարձած, նստարանի մոտ: Ամբողջ ճանապարհին արտասվեցի և լվացի դեմքս արտասուքով, բայց այս անգամ թրջվեց ոչ թե վերնաշապիկս, այլ մարմինս: Նստեցի իմ հին տեղը և փակեցի աչքերս:
             Գրեթե երկու շաբաթ էր անցել այն օրից: Ես ոչինչ չէի կերել և ոչինչ չէի խմել: Դեռ սպասում էի ՆՐԱՆ: ՆՐԱՆ՝ ով պիտի ինձ մի ամբողջ երջանկություն պարգևեր: Եվ ՆԱ պիտի գար…
-	Ահա, ես եկել եմ: Բայց այս անգամ եկել եմ ոչ թե քեզ դժբախտացնելու, այլ երջանկացնելու: Դու ինձ համոզեցիր: Բայց սա անում եմ ոչ թե քեզ համար, այլ իմ, որովհետև ես հոգնել եմ քեզնից: Զզվել եմ…
         Եվ այդ ժամանակ ինձ համակեց ինչ-որ զգացում, որի անունն էր երջանկություն: Ես երջանիկ էի, որովհետև քիչ-քիչ փակվում էին իմ աչքերը և ես դավաճանում էի հուսալքված սրտիս:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*9-րդ տարբերակ

                                                           Ամարիլիս*


   Կես ժամ առաջ ինձ զանգում է լեյտենանտը, ոնց որ թե սպանության հետ գործ ունենք։ 
  Տեղ եմ հասնում, մոտենում է ինձ ու զեկուցում` քահանա Տեր–Հարություն Սիմոնյան, 62 տարեկան։ Դիակը հավաքարարն է հայտնաբերել։ 
  Քիթ ու բերանս թաշկինակով փակում եմ.
 –Ո՞ւր է հավաքարարն հիմա։ Լա՛վ տեսա։ 
 –Անընդհատ հետ տվողին հեշտ չի հարցաքննել, – բացատրում է Իվանյանը։ 
 – Հլը պատերի վիճակը նայի,  հարյուր տարի սրանց ներսում մոմ վառած չկան երևի։ 
Իվանյանը չի էլ լսում, գլուխը թղթերի մեջ մտցրած։ 
  – Վկանե՞ր, հանցանշաննե՞ր։
  – Առայժմ ոչ մի բան մայոր։ Մահվան կոնկրետ ժամանակը դեռ հնարավոր չի պարզել։ Հյուսվածքներն ահավոր վիճակում են, որդնած, բայց պաթ–անատոմն ասում էր ամբողջ մարմնով մեկ մտրակած խորը վերքեր են եղել, մաշկն ու մկանները պոռթած, մի երկու տեղով ոսկորները ճաքած։ Սկզբում դեռ մեկ ու մեջ գիտակից է եղել, փորձել է սողալ դեպի դուռը, բայց չի կարողացել։ Տենց էլ ողջ–ողջ նեխել է։ Սպանության գործիքը քսան տարվա հնության մի ճիպոտ է, միջին հաստության, մշակած, ճկուն։ Ուղարկել են փորձաքննության։ Հա՛, քիչ մնաց մոռանայի, ճիպոտը պատկանել է քահանային, նկուղում մի երկուսն էլ կան։ 
  –Պետք է պարզել, թե ինչի՞ համար են դրանք նախատեսված եղել։
  –Գեներալ մայորն է այստեղ ասաց. «Տեսնենք ջահելներն ոնց են աշխատում» ։ Ինձ թվաց ձեռք է առնում, – ցածրաձայն ավելացնում է Իվանյանը ու աչքի պոչով ինձ է նայում։
  Ժպտում եմ։ 
  Օրվա ընթացքում ոչ մի նոր բան չի պարզվում։ Հերթական մեռյալ գործը։ 
 Երեկոյան լուրերով հայտնում են, թե ինչ բարի ու հանդուրժող մարդ էր Տեր–Հարությունը, ինչքան էին նրան սիրում.
  – Կասկածյալներ չկան, բայց հետաքննությունը շարունակվում է։ Հուսանք, որ ոստիկանությանը կհաջողվի պարզել, թե ով է եղել այդ հրեշավոր անձնավորությունը։ Ո՞ւր է գլորվում աշխարհը, եթե նույնիսկ աստվածավախություն չկա այլևս, – հաղորդավարուհին` իր փիլիսոփայական ռեպրիզով հիացած, մոռանում է կեզծ հուզմունքի մասին։ Թանձր շրթներկը փասի նման ձգվում է ու կուտակվում բերանի անկյուններում։ 
   Ըհ՛մ, տերտերը մի ամիս հոտում է, ոչ ոք չի իմանում, հետո պարզվում է բոլորը նրան սիրում էին։
  Գրիմյոր մի հատ սրա դեմքը ցախավելով լվա, գովազդը տվեք եթեր։
  Իմ հեռակա հիպնոսը ռեժիսյորի վրա չի ազդում։

  Մի քանի լացակումաց դեմք հարցաքննելուց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ կանխատեսումս ճիշտ էր։ Գործը փակուղղի է գնում։ Տղերքին ասում եմ շարունակեն առանց ինձ։
  Կանգառում հիշում եմ, որ երթուղայինի համարը չգիտեմ։ Զանգում եմ Իվանյանին, ասում է`տասից հետո մենակ 127-ն է գնում։ 
  Տրանսպորտը գրեթե դատարկ է, մի կին` «Մանր բիզնեսի անատոմիա» է կարդում, թափթփված մազերով մի աղջիկ, որ մեջքով է դեպի ինձ։ Արհեստական կաշվից բաճկոնի թևքերը ծալված են, շալվարը ու կոշիկները կեղտի մեջ կորած։  
  Գազելի դուռը սահում է ու շխկոցով տեղն ընկնում։ Փողոցն անցնելուց շրջվում եմ, ու մնում քարացած։ Ուղիղ աչքերիս մեջ է նայում, դիմացի նստած աղջիկը, ուսերից կախ ընկնող մաշված բաճկոնից եմ հասկանում։ Առնվազն մի երկու համար մեծ է հագով։ Ինձ թվում է ինչ–որ մի տեղ տեսել եմ այս գունատ դեմքը, աչքերի տակ լղոզած սև հետքերով։ 
   Նա քայլում է իմ տան ճամփով, բացում է իմ շքամուտքի դուռը, բարձրանում է իմ հարկը։ Ես հիշում եմ, թե որտեղից է նա ինձ ծանոթ։ Ներկը թափված երկաթե դուռը փակվում է նրա հետևից, ես սպասում էի, որ կշրջվի։ 

  Դիլանյանի փորը երևում է ճռացող դռան արանքից։ Առանց թակելու ինչպես միշտ։ Նրա ռունգերի մոտ խորը ծալքեր են ու դրանից դեմքը հանգիստ ժամանակ էլ տհաճություն է արտահայտում.
  – Հը՞ն, ի՞նչ նոր բան կա։
  – Դե պարզեցինք, որ Տեր–Հարությունը համարյա ճգնավորի պես է ապրել։ Ոչ ոք չունի, թշնամիներ առավել ևս։ Ճիպոտների նշանակությունն էլ անհայտ մնաց, երևի ինքն իրեն է պատժել դրանցով։ Կրոնական ֆանատիկության համար դա հեչ բան է։
   – Դա բացատրություն չի, Ղուկասյան հետ ես գնում կամաց։ Լսի, համ էլ լարված ես երևում։ Չլինի՞ ստրես բան ման կա մոտդ։ 
  – Չէ պարոն Դիլանյան, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է։
  – Տես հա ժամանակից շուտ տոռմուզ չտաս։ Մեր գործում տենց շատ է լինում, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, մեկ էլ մի օր իմպոտենցիան կախվում է դեմըդ։
   Սեփական փորձ է զգացվում։
  – Մյուս շաբաթ մանրամասն զեկույց եմ սպասում ու գոնե կասկածյալ, հերիք ուղեղներդ ժանգոտացնեք։
   Ես պետք է շոյված լինեմ այսպիսի հոգատարությունից։ Ուզում եմ ինչ–որ մեկը հանի տաբելայինս, դնի ճակատիս ու ես մաշկիս վրա այրվածքը ավելի շուտ զգամ, քան փափուշտը ժանգոտած ուղեղս կթափի պատին։  
  Լևոնի հետ հանդիպելու ժամանակն է։ Լևոնը բաժանմունքի հոգեբանն է, իմ պերսոնալ պահապան հրեշտակը, իմ երկրորդ եսը։
  – Բարև ախպերս։ Հարց չկա հանդիպենք, տեղ, ժամ ասա։
   Մեր սեանսները փաբերում են  անցնում, բարձր գրադուսի տակ։ Ես նրան պատմում եմ ոնց ենք մենք դիակներ հայտնաբերում, քանի տեղով էր ծակած, ինչ տեսք ունի որովայնի պատը ներսից, ինչպիսին է աչքը` հանած վիճակում։ Հետո Լևոնն է պատմում։
  – Հոգնած գնում եմ տուն, դե գիտես, կինս հաց մաց է սարքում։ Ես էլ օնլայն եմ բոլոր պրոֆիլներով։ Մենակ տեսնես, լրիվ «բեզկոմպլեքս» վիճակ։ Ես գրում եմ ինչ եմ անում, ինչ եմ հագած, ինչ գույնի են հողաթափերս, ոնց են ճարպոտ փայլի մեջ խաղում ձիգ մկաններս։ Կինս իր ամենասեքսուալ ներքնազգեստով քնում է տեղաշորի վրա։ Ես էլ զուգարանում իմ գործը անում եմ, պատահական մեկի նկարին նայելով կամ ձայնը լսելով։ Մի ձեռքիս բազուկին իսկականից մկաններ են գոյացել, – ծիծաղում է։
– Ձևացնում ես թե տառապում ես, անմխիթար։ Մեկ էլ մարդիկ շատանում են շուրջդ, ճանճերի նման կամ քաղցրի կամ ք**ի վրա են հավաքվում։ «Ես քեզ հասանում եմ» տզզում են ամեն կողմից։ Դու նրանց ուղարկում ես գրողի ծոցը։ Հակագովազդ։ Աշխատում է։
Չխկցնում ենք հերթական բաժակը.
– Ասում ես` լայրդս շուտով կանջատվի, երեկ էլ ինձ ահավոր լղկել են ու հիմա երիկամներիդ ցավից գալարվում ես։ Խղճահարությունը ծիծաղելի, բայց հզոր զգացմունք է, – շարունակում եմ ես։
– Ցավը՜դ տանե՜մ, – թևը վզովս է գցում Լևոնը, – մե՛նք, մենք խրոնիկ ձանձրույթի արդյունք ենք, – և այսպես շարունակ։
Կաբինետից դուրս եմ գալիս, Իվանյանի մոտ կանգնած է երթուղայինից իմ հետ իջած այն աղջիկը, ոտքից գլուխ անձրևաջրի մեջ թաթախված։ 
– Ինձ հոգեբանական աջակցություն է հարկավոր։
Ի՞նչ։ 
– Ձեր մոտ չկա տենց մասնագետ, որ մարդկանց ուղեղներ է շինում։
Իվանյանը կմկմում է, ես ստիպված եմ միջամտել։
– Տուժածների ու վկաների համար մենակ։
Շրջվում է։ Նույն բացակա հայացքը.
– Քահանայի գործը դո՞ւ ես վարում։ Դե լսի, մի քանի օր առաջ...
– Ստո՛պ ։ Անցանք կաբինետ։ Վկայություն կտաս, հետո ուղեղիդ շինելու հարցի մասին կխոսանք։
Թափով ընկնում է աթոռներից մեկին։ Ես մտքումս ուրախանում եմ, որ դրանք կտորից չեն։
– Չե՞ս գրելու, ինչ եմ ասում։
– Կարիք չկա, – նախ տեսնեմ բան ունես ասելու։ 
– Միհատ չես ներկայանում, աստղերիդ թիվը հպարտությամբ կոխես աչքս։
– Քեզ պե՞տք է հիշեցնել, թե ո՞ւր ես գտնվում։
Սեղանին դրված սառը սուրճը վերցնում, մի կում է անում.
– Չես խմում, որ ատամներդ չդեղնի՞։ Դու ավելի լավ է սիրուհիներիդ հիշեցրու ուր են գտնվում, երբ սեր եք անում։ Մի կողմից գովելի է, որ չեք զսպում ձեզ, սուս–փուս ձեր հասանելիքը ստանաք, մյուս կողմից էլ սաղ շենքը իմանում է քանի անգամ եք այդ հասանելիքը ստանում։
Բերանս թմրում է։ Մի պահ որոշում եմ Իվնյանին կանչեմ դուրս շպրտի, բայց Դիլանյանի դժգոհ քիթը աչքիս առաջ է գալիս.
– Քո նման սեռապես կոմպլեքսավորված մարդիկ էլ թող ականջները փակեն։ Անցի բուն թեմային ։
– Դու ռիսկի ես դիմում, ոչ մի բան չիմանաս։
– Եթե չասես ես քեզ կձերբակալեմ, հետաքննությանը թյուրիմացության մեջ գցելու մեղադրանքով։
– Դուք սահմանափակ ժողովուրդ եք, կռտած առյուծներ։ Ես հանցագործին կծամեմ կդնեմ բերանդ, իսկ դու կսպասես որ վերևներից ֆաս տան նոր բռնես։
Ես պատրաստ եմ խեղդել նրան, հեռախոսի լարը վզով փաթաթել ու դանդաղ ձգել։ Հետո դիակը կպահեմ պահարանում, դուրս կգամ փողոց ու ռելա՜քս։
– Լավ, լսի՛։ Մայիսի 5–ի գողությունից տեղյակ կլինես։ Ես այնտեղ էի։ Մինչև բոմժ ընկերը ցանցառ ատամնաշարն էր ցուցադրում վաճառողուհուն, անասունը թանկ ապրանքը գրպաններն էր լցնում։ Ես նրանց հետևեցի, անցումի տակ գողացված ապրանքն հանձնեցին, բոմժին արաղ առավ ճամփեց, ինքն էլ գնաց թունաքիմիկատների խանութ, գլխի ես ընկնում երևի, չէ՞։ Լքված հանրակացարանում կիսլատա ուռած ընկերների մոտ անջատված գլուխն է գովում, թե ոնց է մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ ինչ–որ մեկի կարգադրանքով թալանել քո հանգուցյալին։ Հետո դուրս է գալիս միզելու... ը՜, մնացածը ինքդ կպարզես, եթե չգիտես։
Զառանցանքի է նման, բայց ելք չկա, պետք է ստուգել։ Տվյալները վերցնում եմ։
– Կարող ես գնալ, – ոնց որ հարմարվում եմ նրա ներկայության մասին մտքին, մենակ նրա գնալու մասին մտածելով։
– Բա ուր մնաց հոգեբանական աջակցությունը։ Դու չե՞ս դրանով զբաղվում։ Չես տեսնում ես շոկի մեջ եմ, վախեցած։
Նրանից ազատվելու մոլուցքի մեջ Լևոնի համարն եմ տալիս ու փաբի հասցեն, ուր նա ինձ է սպասում։ Նայում է մեկնած ձեռքիս, ասես ինչ որ անսպասելի բան եմ արել։ Նրա ձեռքի խոնավությունից թղթի վրա համարը սկսում է լուծվել։ Քայլում է դեպի դուռը, կոշիկներից այնպիսի ձայն է, ասես ճահճի մեջով է քայլում։

----------

Ripsim (07.06.2013), Sambitbaba (08.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Տոքսիկաման Արմեն Մուկուչյանին հեշտ չի բռնացնել մի տեղում։ Երբ նրան բաժանմունք են քարշ տալիս, նա խոստովանում է գողությունը, ասում է որ զղջում է, որ ոչ մեկն էլ իրեն չի դրդել դրան ու տարօրինակ ինձ է նայում, գրողի տարած։ Նրա ձեռքերը քրջերով կապկպած են։ Ես հարցնում եմ, թե ի՞նչ է եղել.
  – Լավ չեմ հիշում։ Ես դուրս էի եկել միզելու, մեկը դեմքիս ուժեղ տվեց, հետո ձեռքերս սկսեց կոխել կոշիկի հաստ կրունկներով։ Սկզբում ցավ չէի զգում։
 – Որովհետև անջատված էիր, ա՛յ զիբիլ։
 – Հա, բայց հետո երակներս կապեց ինչ–որ բան սրսկեց։ Դրանից հետո ցավը անտանելի դառավ– էլի տարօրինակ նայում է ինձ։
  Հարևանուհիս է սրա հեղինակը։ Ես հիշում եմ նրա աչքերի արհամարհանքը, ուսադիրներս ծանրանում են։ Ես «կռտած առյուծ» եմ։

  Դուռը բաց է, չնայած ես հստակ հիշում եմ ոնց եմ կողպել։ Ներս եմ մտնում, մեջքս պատին դեմ տված սահում եմ հյուրասենյակ, լույսը վառում եմ։ Մարդ չկա։ Լռությունից ինձ սկսում է թվալ, թե խզոց եմ լսում։ Ննջարանի դռան բռնակը մեխվում է կողիս տակ։ Ներսից անհասկանալի աղմուկ է գալիս։ Զարկում եմ դռանը ու թևս դեմ տալիս։ Պտտվող աթոռի վրա նստած է նա, ամբողջ մարմնից ծուխ է բարձրանում, ասես հենց նոր է դժոխքից դուրս եկել։ 
  – Ի՞նչ ես անում այստեղ, – սենյակը ահավոր ցրտել է,– Ոնց ես ներս մտել:
  – Այդ անասունը իր թաթերին ազատություն էր տվել, խանութում։ 
  – Դրա համար ես լղճել ձեռքերը։ Մի քանի մգ ադրենալին ես լցնում անջատվածի երակի մեջ, որ ուշքի գա, ու զգա ոնց ես դու տրորում են մասը, որով ինքը բռնել է քո ոռից։
  – Ես կապ չունեմ դրա հետ։
  – Դու լրիվ աննորմալ ես։ 
Պատասխան չկա։ Նայում է իմ համեստ գրադարանին.
 – Դու կարդացե՞լ ես այս ամենը։ Հարրիս, Քինգ.., – կարդում է նա, – Չե՞ս վախենում, որ դու էլ դու չես։ Դու ամեն ինչ ես բացի քեզնից։
  Ինքնատիրապետման բոլոր վարժությունները մոռանում եմ` հաշվել մինչև տասը, խորը շունչ քաշել։ 
 Նա կզակը հետ է գցում, բերանից ծուխ է բարձրանում.
  – Հոգեբանությունը անպետք մասնագիտություն է, – ինձ նետում է թղթի մի կտոր, ես ճանաչում եմ «Մեծ ապակին»։
   – Քեզնից Դյուշան դուրս չի գա։ Տպել ե՞ս։
  – Հոգեբանը այլ կարծիքի էր։ Ասում էր ինքնաքայքայում, նարցիսիզմ, ագրեսիա և այլն։ Հոգեբանները արվեստից բան չեն հասկանում։ Ասա ինձ ինչի՞ է նկարը բաժանված երկու մասի։ Ես էլ բան չեմ հասկանում։
  Գրպանից հանում է պոլիէթլենից ծրար, մեջն ինչ–որ գորշ զանգված, վրան մեծ տառերով գրված է «Սպայս»։ Վերցնում է կաթոցիկի փոքրիկ ֆուտլյարը, տաքցնում է, այն սկսում է հալվել։ 3 սմ–անոց ապակե գլանակի մեջ մտցնում է կրակայրիչի զսպանակը ու առանց դժվարության սեղմում այն հալված պլասմասի մեջ։ Սպայսի ծրաը բացում է լցնում գլանակի մեջ։ Մատներին սպիներ են։ Վառում է ծայրը ու ես հասկանում եմ, թե որտեղից էր ծխի ամպը։ Նա մոտենում  է ինձ, սառը ճակատը դնում է իմ ճակատին, ոսկրոտ ձեռք սահեցնում է ծոծակիս, ձգում է դեպի իրեն։ Ծխի բարակ թելը սողում է նրա շուրթերց ու լցվում իմ մեջ։ 
 –Ընկերդ մի ամբողջ լեկցիա կարդաց ռետրոգրադ ամնեզիայի մասին, իբր, եթե չես հիշում ոչ մի բան, վաղ թե ուշ կհայտնվես նույն ք**ի մեջ։ Ես նրան մի պատմություն պատմեցի ։ Ուզում ես քեզ էլ պատմեմ։
 Առաստաղը սկսում է ֆռալ գլխիս շուրջը։ Ծուխը նորից է լցվում իմ մեջ։
  – Ուզում եմ գնաս։ Մեկ ուրիշի կպատմես, ով կուզենա լսել։
   Բռնվելով մետենում եմ անկողնուն։ Վերջինը, որ հասցնում եմ նկատել նրա սև կոպերի խոնավ փայլն է։
 Ես գունավոր երազներ եմ տեսնում։ Գիշերվա կեսին զարթնում եմ գխացավից, մի բուռ դեղ եմ կուլ տալիս ու անընդհատ ուտում եմ։ Պետք է գնամ նրա տուն, խոսեմ հետը։ 
  Դուռը իրեն իրեն բացվում է անաղմուկ։ Պատերը դատարկ են, կահույքին փոշու հաստ շերտ։ Նա պառկած է նեղլիկ անկողնու լայնքով, գլուխը մի կողմից է կախ ընկած, ոտքերը մյուս։ Կիսամերկ մարմինը պատված է քրտինքի շիթերով։ Նա ծանր շնչում է ականջին սեղմած լսափողում։ Պահարանի վրա սպայսի պատռված ծրարն է ու գորշ փշրանքը։ Կողքին ընկած թղթին իմ ձեռագրով Լևոնի համարն է գրված։ 
    Գրողը քեզ տանի, Լևոն, ես քեզ կսպանեմ, դու պետք է նրան օգնեիր, ոչ թե։ Ես քայլում եմ դեպի դուռը, հեռախոսի միկրոֆոնը միանում է, իմ հետևից տնքում ու փնչում է Լևոնի ձայնը։

  – Օ՛, ախպերս, եկա՞ր։ Արի նստի, մի մի հատ խմենք, բան եմ պատմում։
Նա ձեռքով շոշափում է թրաշը ու երկիմաստ ծիծաղում։
  – Անասո՛ւն։
  Լևոնը մի պահ տեղը չի բերում ինչ է կատարվում։ Հաջորդ վայրկյանին բռունցքիցս նրա քթից ֆանտանով հոսած արյունն է կաթում։
  – Դու պետք է ընդամենը լսեիր նրան, այդքան բան։ Դժվա՞ր էր։
  – Արա՛, այ ախպեր, ինչե՞ր ես ասում, – սեփական արյան ու փսլինքների մեջ խեղդվում է Լևոնը։ Ես այլևս չեմ լսում նրան։

 Երկաթե դուռը բաց է դեռ ։ Ես պառկում եմ նրա կողքին, կոճերիս վրա բյուրեղանում է Լևոնի արյուն։ Ինքնաշեն մեխանիզմը վերցնում եմ նրա ձեռքից ու թոքերս լցնում սպայսի խեղդող անօդությամբ.
  – Ես փոքր եմ, հայրս կակաչ է վաճառում, – վակուումի մեջից լսում եմ նրա ձայնը, – երբ թերթերը թափվում են, նա կտրում է գլուխներն ու կաթնագույն հեղուկը հավաքում բարակ շղարշով, չորացնում։ Սպիտակ փոշու համար հերթ կանգնած մարդկանցից տհաճ հոտ է գալիս։  Նրանք հավաքվում են շենքի հետևում, իսկ մենք խաղում ենք ավազուտներում։ Բոլորը պատի ծայրից հետևում են նրանց։ Իրար մեջ փսփսում են, մեկը ասում է` ծակեց, մեկն էլ` տես–տես ջանը դող է ընկել, մյուսը` փախա՛նք, եկա՛ն։ Նրանք դուրս են գալիս շենքի հետևից, երերալով քայլում են իմ կողմը։ Նրանց ձեռքերը երկարում է դեպի ինձ, մեկը կռանում է ինչ–որ անհասկանալի բան է դուրս տալիս, ծիծաղում են, քաշում են դեղին զգեստիս փեշերից, ազդրերիս վրա ավազ են լցնում։ Երկար ոտքերը պտտվում են շուրջս ու նրանց արանքից մեկը լուռ ինձ է նայում։ Ես մերկ եմ, իսկ նա ուղիղ աչքերիս է նայում...
  Երբ հաջորդ անգամ իրանք նորից են գալիս, հայրս այլևս կակաչ չի ծախում։ Նրանցից մեկը իր ճիվաղ դանակով սպառնում է հորս։ Հայրս կատաղած խփում է դեմքին, այնքան մինչև դեմքը դառնում է նռան գույնի։ Մնացածները փախչում են։ Ես գնում եմ ավազուտներ։ Մատներս թաթախում եմ լերդացած արյան լճի մեջ։ Ինչ–որ մեկը նորից նայում է ինձ, մոտենում է ու անունից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի հարցնում։
   – Դու ուժեղ ֆանտազյոր ես։
   – Ես պատմում եմ, վերջում ասում եմ, սրտիդ մոտ մի ընդունի լրիվ սուտ է ու հոգեբանը հավատում է ամբողջ պատմությանը։ Նա սկսում է տառապել ինձ փրկելու ցանկությամբ։ Ասում է թույլ տուր կյանքդ «սիրով» լցնեմ։ Հետո դու լռում ես ու մարդիկ հորինում են քեզ, երբ դու գոյություն չունես իրականում։ 
   Նա հանում է մնացած հագուստը, ծնկները ծալում է ու նստում կողքս։ Ես ձեռքս դնում եմ նրա կրծքին, ափիս մեջ զգում եմ տաքացող մաշկը։ 
  – Ես այնքան նման եմ նրան, Լևոնին։
Նա կռանում է պարանոցիս, գոլորշիախառը շունչը բարձրանում է վեր.
  – Ես ատում եմ, երբ օտար մարդ է հպվում մարմնիս։
 Ձեռքը դնում է իմ ձեռքին ու սեղմում է։  “Let me show you the maiden with rot iron soul”  ասում  է  J.D. Morrison–ը էժանագի նվագարկչից աղավաղված ձայնով։

* *  *  **

  Մեքենան սլանում է 150–ի տակ, բայց ինձ թվում է, թե ես հազիվ քարշ եմ գալիս։ Դատաբժշկականից զանգում են, ասում որ քահանայի կրծոսկրի մեջ ջարդած ասեղ են հայտնաբերել.
  – Ըստ երևույթին մի անգամ հասցրել է գնալ դրախտ, հետ գալ։ 
  Հինգ հարկը մի շնչի եմ բարձրանում, ձեռքս ցավելու աստիճան ուժեղ թակում եմ երկաթե դուռը, հարվածում եմ ոտքով։ Երբ այն բացվում է ես անցնում եմ ներս ու վզիս խայթոցի պես մի բան եմ զգում։ Հետո ամեն ինչ ջնձվում է։

**    *    **

 Արևի վառ լույսը պատուհանից ներս է ընկնում անկողնուն։ Հիվանդասենյակի է նման։ Պատի ստվերում մեկը նստած է։ 
  – Դուք ոչինչ չեք հիշո՞ւմ ։
  – Չեմ հիշում։
  – Դուք հիշո՞ւմ եք ով եք։
  – Չէ։ Ես հիշում եմ ինչ էի զգում, ուզո՞ւմ եք իմանաք ինչ էի զգում։ Դա նման էր աճող բերկրանքի, այն որ երբեք չի հասնում գագաթնակետին։
   Հիշում եմ, որ մենք մերկ ենք, նա մանրիկ մատներով հպվում է մարմնիս, դուրս ցցված կողերիս, մկանազուրկ բազուկներիս։ Հետո դեմքիս, աչքերիս, շուրթերիս... նրա մատներից արյան հոտ է գալիս, ու նա ժպտում է։
  Ներս է մտնում նրա մայրը, ես ոչինչ չեմ հասցնում ասել։ Վերցնում է գետնին ընկած դեղին զգեստը ու քարշ տալիս իր հետևից։ Ես տեսնում եմ ինչպես է նա բարակ ոտքերը իրար փաթաթելով ընկնում ու վեր կենում։ 
   Հետո ասում են, որ նրան ինչ–որ տեղ են ուղարկել։ Ինձ համար միևնույն է, թե ուր։
Մի անգամ եկեղեցու բակից խնձոր ենք գողանում, երեխեքին ասում եմ բերեք ներս մտնենք։ Եկեղեցու մասին վախենալու բաներ էին պատմում միշտ, ոչ ոք չի գալիս։ Ներսում մարդ չկա, պատերը սպիտակ են, բարձր։ Խորանի մոտի դռան հետևից խուլ աղմուկ է լսվում։ Դուռը ծանր է, բայց մի կերպ ծլպում եմ։ Ձյութի պես սև առաստաղից ճոճվում է հին ծռտոտած լամպը։ Մեջքով դեպի ինձ մի տղամարդ է նստած, նրա ծնկից փորի վրա մանկաչափ մարմին է կախ ընկել, ծոծրակն եմ տեսնում միայն։ Տղամարդու ձեռքին ինչ որ բան կա, այն բարձրանում է, օդում սուրում ու մտրակում մաշկին։ Մարմինը ձգվում է։ Ես ճանաչում եմ այդ հայացքը։ Տղամարդ ծնոտը հետ է գցում, բավականությամբ ներքաշում է շիկացած օդը, ճիպոտը ձեռքից դնելով տրորում է վիզը.
  – Ոչինչ, – ասում է, –Ես քեզ կսովորացնեմ բարոյականություն, հանուն հոր և սուրբ հոգու։
   Իմ աչքերն անթարթ են, նա էլ հազվադեպ է թարթում։ Կոպերին սև բծեր են, ատամների արանքում սեփական շապիկն է սեղմած։ Մի քանի վայրկանից նա նորից կախվում է ուժասպառ։ 
  Ո՞վ եմ ես։ Դուք ինձ ասե՛ք։
  – Դուք մեղադրվում եք քահանայի սպանության գործով։ Վկան խոստովանել է, որ դուք եք վճարել քահանային թալանելու համար, հետո չգիտես ինչու նրա ձեռքերը ջարդել եք։ Ձեր տանը էպինեֆրինի դատարկ ամպուլներ են գտել։ Այս ամենին գումարած դուք ծեծել եք ձեր աշխատակցին, որը այդպես էլ չի կարողանում բացատրել ձեր պահվածքը։
  – Նա։ Ո՞ւր է նա։
  – Ո՞վ է նա։ Նա չկա, դու նրան հորնել ես։
  Մթության մեջից մի նեղ ստվեր է առաջ գալիս, լույսն այնքան ուժեղ է, ես ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում։ Նա ոսկրոտ մատներով հպվում է մարմնիս, կողերիս, կոպտացած, մկանոտ թևերիս։ Հետո դեմքիս, աչքերիս, շուրթերիս... նրա մատներից արյան հոտ է գալիս։ Ես նրան չեմ հորինել։

----------

Sambitbaba (08.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*10-րդ տարբերակ*
* Ֆագո*

- Ֆա՛գ, ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե ես մեռնեմ:
- Ոչ մի բան, ուղղակի Երրորդ գյուղում մի գերեզման էլ կավելանա:
- Բայց ես Թոխմախ եմ ուզում… Էնտեղ ավելի հավես ա:
- Քո ուզելը շատ քիչ ա. պապդ վաղու՜ց քո տեղը պահել ա Երրորդ գյուղում:

Պապս մի քանի տարի առաջ էր մահացել: Միասին էինք ապրում, որովհետև իմ ծնվելուն պես ծնողներս թողել էին ինձ ու պապուս փողերով տաք ափեր չվել: 
Հարուստ էր պապս. մեծ առանձնատանն էինք ապրում, աղախիններ ունեինք, երկու խոհարար՝ մեկը ճաշեր էր պատրաստում, մյուսը՝ աղանդեր, իսկ կինդեր շոկոլադներն էլ ամեն օր արկղերով էր գնում:
Ընդհանրապես, պապս ոչինչ չէր խնայում ինձ համար. ուզածս ունենում էի, բայց ծնողներիս պատճառով աչքը վախեցած էր, ու ինձ տանից դուրս չէր թողնում: Հայտնի համալսարանների պրոֆեսորները ինձ տանն էին դաս տալիս, մեծ գրադարան ունեի ու նորագույն լաբորատորիա, մեկ էլ մեծ այգի՝ չլսված-չտեսնված բույսերով: 
Բայց ինձ բանտարկյալի պես էի զգում ու նույնիսկ ընկերներ էլ չունեի: Տարածքում միայն աղախինների երեխաներն էին, բայց նրանք էլ նախանձում էին, որ ես պայթելու աստիճան կոնֆետ էի ուտում ու մամաներին բողոքում էին, որ ես երես առած եմ ու քիթս ցցած:
Իմ  խնդրանքները, պահանջները, հիստերիկան ու լացուկոծը չէին համոզում պապիս, որ թողնի գոնե տանից դուրս գամ: Էն դասական, խեղճուկրակ ու բարի պապիներից չէր էէ՜. եզան պես առողջ, լայնաթիկունք ու սարսափազդու տեսքով մարդ էր: Բայց էդ  փաստը չխանգարեց, որ մի օր սիրտը բռնի ու մեռնի:
Շատ բան չէի հասկանում, միանգամից շտապ օգնություն կանչեցի: Դատաբժշկական փորձաքննությունը պարզեց, որ թունավորել են պապիս: Դռնապանին էին կասկածում, որովհետև պապիս ընկերներից է եղել ու ահագին հասանելիք ուներ նրա ժառանգությունից:
Դրանից հետո աղախիններն ազատվեցին աշխատանքից, մյուսներին էլ՝ ես ազատեցի. արդեն 18 տարեկան էի ու ինչ ուզեի, կանեի:
Պապուս ահռելի ժառանգությունը մնաց ինձ. լյուդովիկյան ոճի կահույքն ու հախճապակյա սպասքը օժիտ կապեցի, ուղարկեցի աղախիններին, պապիս այֆոններն ու այփեդները տվեցի թաղի երեխեքին: Հետո պապիս սիրելի երկա՜ր շեկ հյուսերս սեփական ձեռքերով կտրեցի ու պատուհանից նետեցի բոլոր թանկ շրջազգստներս:
Ի ծնե բանտարկյալին ազատություն էին տվել:
- Ա՛յ ապերախտ, պապս, հա պապս, իմ մասին էլ պատմի, յա: Ոնց որ էդ ամենը մենակ ես արել: 
Հա, ուրեմն դադադամ. ծանոթացեք միակ ու անկրկնելի ընկերոջս՝ Ֆագոյի հետ: Երբ անշարժ կանգնած էի դիակի կողքին, մի կանաչ փոքր բան սողալով եկավ, բարձրացավ պապիս աչքերին, հետո բարձրացավ ուսիս վրայով ու ականջովս մտավ գլխիս մեջ: 

Մինչև պապուս մեռնելը կարծում էի, որ ընկերներ ունենալը շատ հեշտ է, բայց հիմա արի ու տես Ֆագոյից բացի ոչ ոք չունեի: Փողոցի ջահելները ձեռք էին առնում ինձ, աղջիկները՝ ոտքից գլուխ թարս չափում, իսկ մեծերն էլ իրենց երեխաներին ինձանով էին վախեցնում:
Դրա համար էլ կար Ֆագոն էր, չկար էլի ինքն էր: Ցերեկներն ինչ-որ տեղ էր անհետանում, հետո հողոտ, կեղտոտ ու հարբած վերադառնում էր, ու նրա լպրծուն ու սառը մարմինն ինձ արթնացնում էր ցերեկային քնիցս: 
Գիշերները հարբում էինք ու թափառում փողոցներում, բայց չգիտես ինչու, երբ արևի ծակող հայացքից արթնանում էի, միայն ես էի լինում ցեխափոսում ընկած. Ֆագոն թռնում էր արևի դուրս գալուն պես:
Ֆագոն խելացի ու աշխարհ տեսած արարած էր. ինձ պատմում էր մարդկանց, կենդանիների ու այլմոլորակայինների մասին, ես էլ լսում էի նրան ու նկարում տան պատերին: Միայն Ֆագոյի բերած կարմիր ու սև ներկերն էի օգտագործում ու մարդկանց մարմիններից կազմված խճանկարներ պատկերում:
Մի անգամ հերթական անկապ իրը՝ մեծ պահարանը տանելու համար, մեր բակի պառավներից մեկն էր եկել: Քանի որ ես նկուղում էի, որոշել էր իր երկար քիթը իմ սենյակ էլ մտցնել: Հատակին մի եռաչափ պատկեր էլ էր ավելացել. լեղաճաք էր եղել ու մեռել…

- Ասեցինք՝ իմ մասին էլ գրի, բայց չասինք՝ կյանքս պատմի:
- Արյա, աչքերս բացում եմ, կանաչ ու բութ դեմքդ եմ տեսնում, փակում եմ՝ մեկ ա էլի դու ես: Էլ ուրիշ ի՞նչ գրեմ:
- Գիշերը Կապույտին են սպանել…
- Ո՞նց թե, ո՞վ պիտի սպաներ Կապույտիս:
Անզորությունից գլուխս էնպես զարկեցի պատին, որ Ֆագոն արնաշաղաղ դուրս թռավ քթիցս:
-Դեղինի  հետ էր: Կասկածում են, որ իրար հետ կռիվ են արել ու հետո Դեղինը մկրատը նրա սիրտն է մտցրել, հետո՝ ինքն իրեն սպանել:

Կապույտը մեր դիմացի հարևանն էր: Սենյակս ուղիղ նրա սենյակին էր նայում: Պապիս ասում էի, թե աստղազարդ երկինքն եմ ուսումնասիրում, բայց ամբողջ գիշեր Կապույտի սենյակին էր ուղղված: Մե՜ծ կապույտ աչքեր ուներ ու կապույտ գույնի ջութակ էր նվագում, դրա համար էլ էդպես էի անվանում իրեն: Կապույտենց տունը խարխուլ էր ու փոքր, բայց նրանց այգին իմ այգուց մի քանի անգամ լավն էր: Հոր հետ ծաղիկներ էին աճեցնում, հետո ՝ վաճառում: Ամենասիրունը կապույտ վարդերն էին:
 Քանի որ ցերեկները տանը չէր լինում, սենյակիս առաստաղին նրան էի նկարել, որ հանկարծ չկարոտեմ: Երկնքի պես էր՝ իմ սև ու կարմիր սենյակի միակ կապույտը: 
Հետո որոշ ժամանակ Կապույտս չէր երևում: Սենյակ չէր գալիս, ջութակ չէր նվագոմ ու պարտեզում չէր լինում, իսկ կապույտ վարդերն անտեր էին մնացել: Շատ էի կարոտել, սրա համար էլ համարձակությունս հավաքելով որոշեցի նրա տուն գնալ: Կպատճառաբանեի, որ կապույտ վարդեր եմ ուզում գնել, կխոսեի հետը, թե չէ ինչքա՞ն կարելի էր մանյակի պես հետևել նրան:
Դուռը թակեցի, երկար ժամանակ չէր բացվում, ծիծաղի ձայն էր լսվում: Հետո դռան առջև կարճ կտրած շեկ մազերով ու ատլետիկ կազմվածքով կիսամերկ մի տղա հայտվնեց:
- Կապույտ վարդեր էի ուզում գնել:
Դեղինը ժպտած հոլիվուդյան ժպիտով, հետո մի մկրատ մեկնեց ու դուռը շրխկացրեց: 
Քանի որ կապույտ վարդերը հյուրասենյակի պատուհանի մոտ էին աճում, աչքի պոչով հետևում էի, թե ինչպես էին համբուրվում Դեղինն ու Կապույտը: Դեղինը արևի պես եկավ ու գողացավ իմ գիշերը, իմ իմ կապույտին: Բայց գոնե արդարացրեց նրա մականունը. փաստորեն Կապույտս գեյ էր:
Այգում դեղին վարդեր էլ էին հայտնվել: Առաջինը դեղին վարդերը արմատահան արեցի, հետո իմ հաստ կոշիկներով կոխկրտեցի բոլոր հողաթմբերը, ջարդեցի թփերն ու ծառերը, հետո սկսեցի կացնահարել ծառերը, թե չէ գրողի տարած Դեղինին էի կացնահարելու: Հետո երբ հոգնած ու լացակումած նստել էի հողին, ցեխի միջից երևաց Ֆագոն, աննկատ հաղթահարեց դեպի ուղեղս տանող ճանապարհն ու էլ չեմ հիշում, թե ինչ եղավ… Երևի ինձ տուն բերեց:

- Գնամ տեսնեմ, հա՞ Կապույտին:
- Կարիք չկա: Աչքերն ինձ հետ բերել եմ:
Երկու մեծ ու կապույտ աչքերը մեջքին, Ֆագոն մագլցեց առաստաղին և դրանք ամրացրեց նկարին: Եռաչափ նկար ու սիրուն աչքեր, որ մի՛շտ ինձ են նայելու: 
Սենց շատ ռոմանտիկ ա…
- Ֆա՛գ, արի Կապույտին դեղին վարդեր տանենք, Դեղինին՝ կապույտ: Որտե՞ղ են, Թոխմախու՞մ:
- Չէ, պապիդ մոտ՝  Երրորդ գյուղում: Իմ ճարն ինչ, ուզում ես՝ գնանք:

Չգիտեմ ոնց էր ստացվել, բայց Դեղինին ու Կապույտին նույն գերեզմանափոսում էին թաղել: Վարդերը լցրեցի թարմ թմբի վրա ու Ֆագոյի խնդրանքով գնացի պապիս հյուր: 10 տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ էի նրա մոտ լինում: 
Տնաշենի գերեզմանի վրա էնպես էր բազմել, ոնց որ տանը բազկաթոռին էր բազմում: Մի քիչ ավելի սառն էր ու կոպիտ, բայց նույն աժդահա ու սարսափազդու պապս էր: Մի քանի րոպե արձանին էի նայում՝ փորձելով հասկանալ, կարոտել եմ, թե չէ: Հետևից գրկեցի մարմարյա վիզը ու փակեցի աչքերը՝ ճիշտ ոնց որ փոքր ժամանակ էի անում: 
Բայց հիմա պապս չէր շրջվելու ու ինձ կինդեր չէր մեկնելու:
- Չե՞ս մրսում, պառկի ու քնի մի քիչ:
- Հա, ճիշտ ես, սարսափելի դողացնում եմ:
Պառկեցի պապիս արձանի կողքին: Հատուկ իմ համար էր էդ տեղը պատրաստվել, որովհետև գիտեր, որ մեռնելուցս հետո ոչ ոքի խելքին չի փչի ինձ արժանավայել թաղել: 
-	Ծածկվի, որ չմրսես, պստո՛,- ձախ ականջիս շշնջում էր Ֆագոն:
Կամաց-կամաց ավելի էի ընկղմվում տաք ու խոնավ հողի մեջ: Կյանքումս նման ջերմություն չէի զգացել, տաք հողը հարազատի պես գրկել ու տաքացնում էր ինձ: Բայց հետո սկսեց այնքան ամուր սեղմել, որ չէի կարողանում ազատվել գրկից: Շարժվել չէի կարողանում, բայց զգացի, թե ինչպես Ֆագոյի լպրծուն մարմինը դուրս եկավ ականջիս միջից ու բարձրացավ հողի վրա:
Հետ լիքը ֆագոներ սկսեցին մագլցել մարմնիս վրա: Սառն էին, բայց սիրուն ու ընկերասեր:
-  Դիեգո՛, արի ծանոթանանք:  Ես Նիան եմ,- փորձեցի ժպտալ այտիս հայտնված պստիկ ֆագոյանման արարածին:
Դիեգոն գռմռաց:
- Աաաաա՜, մի կծի Դիեգո:  Ես համով չեմ:  Մատս, բա՛ց թողեք իմ խեղճ ճկույթը: Հե՛տ տվեք իմ աչքերը: Ֆագո՜, պապի՜, Կապու՜յտ, փրկեք, փրկեք ինձ:
Երկու ամուր ձեռքեր ինձ դուրս քաշեցին գերեզմանափոսից: Կապույտս էր, բայց էլ կապույտ չէր, որովհետև մի քիչ կանաչած էր ու ակնախոռոչներից մեկում իմ կարմիր աչքն էր:
-  Ինձ որ տուն տանես, քո աչքերը հետ կտամ,- ժպտացի իմ միաչքանի ժպիտով:
-  Ես խոզ չեմ, կարող ես մեկը քեզ պահել,- ժպտաց ու բռնեց իմ անմատ ձեռքը:

Պապիս մարմարե ականջի միջից Ֆագոն էլ ժպտաց վերջին անգամ ու պոչը քաշեց, հեռացավ իմ կապույտ-կապույտ կյանքից:

----------

Alphaone (10.03.2014), Enna Adoly (02.06.2013), Rammstein (05.11.2015), Ripsim (07.06.2013), Sambitbaba (08.06.2013), Smokie (07.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Նիկեա (12.01.2016), Վոլտերա (01.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*11-րդ տարբերակ

Անտառում*

Այս պատմությունը, որ ուզում եմ հիմա ձեզ պատմել, կատարվել է հենց ինձ հետ: Շատերի համար կարող է տարօրինակ թվալ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը համարձակվում է նման բան պատմել՝ չվախենալով հոգեկան հիվանդի կամ գոնե աննորմալի պիտակ ստանալ ճակատին: Բայց պատճառը, որ ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս հերիք չի հիշել, մի բան էլ գրել կատարվածը, այն է որ էլ չեմ կարող լռել: Հերիք է: 

1985-ն էր: Երևանի Պետական համալսարանի տնտեսագիտական ֆակուլտետի յոթ ուսանողներով որոշեցինք մեկ շաբաթով գնալ Խոսրովի անտառ, արշավի: Վրաններով, ուտելիքի, հագուստի և մնացած անհրաժեշտ ամեն ինչի պաշարով: Ուրախ էինք ու հուզված: Շատ վաղուց էինք կազմակերպում ու հայավարի, ոչ մի կերպ չէր ստացվում: Ամեն անգամ մեկնումեկիս անհարմար էին լինում որոշված օրերը: Վերջապես հավաքվեցինք: 
Ինձ համար կրկնակի երջանկություն էր, որովհետև Աշոտն էլ վերջին պահին որոշեց մեզ միանալ: Ասում էր՝ ուրիշ բան ուներ անելու, հետո այդ ուրիշ բանը հետաձգվել էր: Ու որոշել էր մեզ պատվել իր ներկայությամբ:  
Սերս գաղտնի թող մնա պայմաններում սիրահարված էի իրեն: Ոչ ոք չգիտեր: Անգամ Լուսինեն, մտերիմ ընկերուհիս: Որ ճիշտն ասեմ՝ գաղտնի էի պահում, քանի որ համոզված էի, որ եթե չծիծաղի վրաս, ապա սպանիչ անտարբերության է մատնելու, ինձ էլ, բոցավառ սերս էլ: Ու չգիտեի՝ որն ավելի ծանր կտանեմ: Մի խոսքով, գնում էինք Խոսրովի անտառ: Գիտեմ, այն արգելոց է կոչվում հիսունութ թվից, բայց չեմ սիրում այդ բառը, դրա համար անտառը կօգտագործեմ: 
ՌԱՖ մակնիշի միկրոավտոբուսը մեզ անտառի Գառնիի մուտքը հասցրեց 1985 թվի հուլիսի 8-ին, ժամն առավոտյան 11:30-ի կողմերը: Նախկինում այլ խմբով արշավի գնացած մեր տղաներից մեկը, Տիգրանը, որ այդ աննշան պատճառով լռելյայն համաձայնությամբ ու զսպված մեղմ դժգոհությամբ առաջնորդն էր մեր փոքր խմբի, տարավ հասցրեց մեզ Ազատ գետի ափին գտնվող մի սիրուն տեղ, որն էլ դարձավ մեր ճամբարը: 
Երկու վրաններն էլ տղաները խփեցին, պարզ է, և աղջիկներինը, և իրենցը: Հետո վառեցինք հետներս բերած փոքրիկ, շարժական գազօջախն ու աղջիկներով սուրճ պատրաստեցինք: Աշոտի բաժակը ես տվեցի իրեն ու մինչև բաժակը դողդողացող ձեռքերով իրեն հանձնելը կեսը թափեցի ափսեի մեջ: 
Այդ օրն արեցինք առաջին կարճ արշավը: Ինձ համար ամեն ինչ հրաշք էր, սկսած գաճաճ թփերից վերջացրած պատկառելի կաղնիներով: Ամաչում էի մերոնց խոստովանել, բայց մինչ այդ տեսածս ամենամեծ անտառը մեր շենքի հետևի միջինից փոքր չափի խնձորի այգին էր եղել: 
Ամենաշատը անտառի ձայնը սիրեցի: Հիմա է, որ ականջներումս այդ ձայնը չարագույժ, ցածր հաճախականության միալար գվվոցի է վերածվել: Այն ժամանակ համարյա երաժշտություն էր:


Երրորդ օրն էր: Որոշեցինք ավելի հեռու գնալ, քան առաջին օրերը: Ուսապարկերի մեջ լցրեցինք ուտելիքը, ջրի շշերը, մնացած անհրաժեշտ իրերն ու ճամփա ընկանք: Էլի Տիգրանն էր առաջնորդում: Իրականում դեռ առաջին օրը հասկացանք, որ լավ է, որ առաջնորդում է: Հիանալի հիշողություն ու տարածության զգացողություն ուներ Տիգրանը: Հանգիստ կարող էինք Կաքավաբերդի ուղուց հեռանալ, գետից նույնպես, նա միևնույն է՝ չէր կորցնում ճանապարհը: Քայլող քարտեզ էր... 
Նախորդ օրը, երբ քայլում էինք, հեռվում, փոքր-ինչ բարձունքի վրա շատ խիտ աճած ծառերի կղզյակ էինք նկատել: Որոշեցինք մինչև այնտեղ հասնել այս անգամ:

Ճանապարհը հաճելի էր, քայլում էինք ու թվում էր ՝ բնավ չենք հոգնում: Երևի միշտ էլ այդպես է, երբ ընկերներիդ հետ ես լինում, բլբլալով, անկարևոր ու չգիտես ինչու այդ պահին անչափ ծիծաղելի թվացող թեմաներով կատակելով, կչկչալով ու չզգալով, թե որքան շատ ես քայլում: Որովտետև, ինչպես հետո պարզվեց, մեր գնալիք տեղն ավելի հեռու էր, քան մեզ տեսանելիորեն թվում էր:
Երբ վերջապես հասանք մեր սաղարթախիտ կղզյակը, ուսապարկերը շպրտեցինք ու փռվեցինք խոտերին, պարզվեց, որ լավ էլ հոգնել ենք: Ու ահավոր սովածացել: Քաղցած գայրերի պես վրա տվեցինք ուտելիքին, որից հետո միայն աշխարհի գույները վերադարձան իրենց տեղերը: 
Երբ արդեն կուշտ էինք ու մի քիչ հանգստացած՝ որոշեցինք երկու խմբի բաժանվել ու ուսումնասիրել կղզյակը:
Ես ու Աշոտը մի խումբ ընկանք, որից հետո լուրջ ջանքեր էին պետք, որ երջանիկ ապուշի ժպիտը դեմքիցս ջնջեմ:   
Տիգրանենց խումբը քայլեց դեպի արևելք, իսկ մենք ընտրեցինք հյուսիս-արևմուտք տանող արահետը: 
Քայլելն այստեղ բավականին դժվար էր: Ծառերն ու թփերը շատ խիտ էին աճում, իսկ արահետը հաճախ կորչում էր համատարած կանաչի մեջ: Մնացած մեր տեսած հատվածների համեմատ թռչուններն այստեղ ավելի շատ էինք: Մենք գալուց առաջ մի երկու անգամ հավաքվել էին մեր սիրած սրճարանում ու մեզ մոտ եղած բոլոր նյութերով ուսումնասիրել էինք անտառի կենդանական կյանքը, բայց միևնույն է, մեկումեջ հանդիպում էին թռչուններ, որոնց տեսքը մեզ ոչինչ չէր ասում: Կամ էլ գուցե մոռացել էինք, ամաչում էինք խոստովանել: Մոտ մեկ ժամ քայլելուց հետո՝ արահետն ավարտվեց մի հսկա կաղնու մոտ: Իսկական հեքիաթի ծառ էր. մեծ փչակով, երկինք հասնող ճյուղերով ու այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ եթե անտառի բոլոր ձայներն այդ պահին ինչ-որ հրաշքով լռեն, ծառի շնչառությունը կլսենք, խորն ու շշունջներով լի:
Որոշեցինք հենց ծառի տակ նստել ու մինչև հետ գնալը դադար առնել մի փոքր: Հատկապես, որ արահետը ծառից հետո այլևս չէր շարունակվում:
Հանգիստ զրուցում եինք, փորձում էինք գուշակել՝ ինչու է հենց այդտեղ ավարտվում արահետը, երբ հանկարծ հասկացա, որ Աշոտը, ինչ եկել ենք՝ հայացքը ծառի փչակից չի կտրել: Դե, հասկացա, որովհետև ես ինքս էլ հազվադեպ էի հայացքս իրենից կտրում: 
Հանկարծ կտրուկ վեր կացավ:
– Ուզում եմ տեսնել փչակում ինչ կա: Հիմա կգամ: 
Հրաչը, մեր խմբի մյուս տղան զարմացավ:
- Ի՞նչ պետք է լինի Աշոտ, փչակ է էլի: 
- Հա, տեսնում եմ: Հիմա կգամ:
Ու գնաց: Բոլորիս աչքի առաջ քայլեց դեպի ծառը, թեթևակի կռացավ ու մտավ փչակը: Մենք բոլորս նայում էինք, բայց կարող եմ երդվել հիմա, միայն ես նկատեցի, որ Աշոտը մոտ երեք-չորս վայրկյանի չափ անհետացավ... պարզապես կորավ հայացքից, այն դեպքում, երբ այնտեղ կորչելու տեղ չկար, հազիվ երկու հոգու կանգնելու տեղ էր, այն էլ իրար գրկած: 
Հետո ասես ոչինչ չէր եղել, յհայտվեց, վերադարձավ, նստեց մեզ հետ և այլևս ոչ մի բառ չխոսեց: 
Հետ գնացինք նույն արահետով, պայմանավորված ժամին միացանք մյուս խմբին և հետ գնացինք դեպի մեր ճամբարը:
Հասանք բավականին ուշ:  
Իսկ Աշոտը լուռ էր ու լուռ:
– Լա՞վ ես, - հարցրի, երբ գիշերը նստել էինք խարույկի մոտ ու երկու խմբերով կիսվում էինք տպավորություններով: 
Նայեց ինձ ու նորից լռեց: Աչքերում խարույկի կրակն էր արտացոլվում ու մի պահ ինձ թվաց, թե այդ կրակը նրա ներսում է վառվում: Երևի շատ վախեցած տեսք ունեի այդ պահին: Անուրախ, սառը ժպտաց ու ասաց.
- Լավն ես:

Առաջին դիակը Տիգրանինն էր: 
Առավոտյան արթնացա մերոնց վայնասունից: Արագ վրաս նետեցի հագուստս ու դուրս թռա վրանից: Հավաքվել էին Տիգրանի շուրջն ու գոռում, լացում էին: 
Տիգրանն անշարժ պառկած էր՝ շագանակագույն, չռած աչքերում աննկարագելի սարսափի արտահատություն: Անկարող ընկալել, թե ինչ է կատարվում՝ նայեցի շուրջս: Աշոտը, մեզնից առանձնացած, հենվել էր մոտակա ծառի բնին ու ու նայում էր գետին: Հայացքը դարձրեց դեպի ինձ ու ժպտաց նախորդ օրվա սառը ժպիտով: Մարմնովս դող անցավ:  

Փորձելով սառնասիրտ մնալ, քննարկեցինք իրավիճակը և որոշեցինք հավաքվել ու իրար փոխարինելով Տիգրանի դիակը հետներս տանել մինչև գլխավոր ճանապարհ: 
Զարմանում էի, որ ոչ չի զգում Աշոտի արտասովոր վիճակը: Գրեթե չէր օգնում ոչ մի բանում: Վերցրել էր իր ուսապարկն ու միայն ժամանակ առ ժամանակ քայլելիս գալիս հավասարվում էր ինձ ու աչքերը հառում վրաս՝ առանց դիմացը նայելու քայլերը փոխելով: Անկախ ինձնից արագացնում էի քայլերս ու միանում մյուսներին: 
Երեկոյան կողմ անմարդկային հոգնած ու տանջված հասանք գլխավոր ճանապարին և առաջին մեքենան կանգնեցնելով՝ խնդրեցինք հասնել ամենամոտակա բնակավայրը և հիվանդանոց ու ոստիկանություն զանգահարել: 
Մեր հետևից եկան մոտ մեկ ժամ հետո: Տիգրանին տարան հիվանդանոց, իսկ մեզ բոլորիս ոստիկանություն: Ցուցմունքներ վերցրին և շուտով ուղարկեցին տներով: Դիահերձարանից եզրակացություն էր եկել, որ Տիգրանը, քսաներկու տարեկանում, մահացել է սրտի կաթվածից: 

Անցել է ուղիղ քսանութ տարի: 
Արշավի մասնակիցներից միայն երկու հոգի են այժմ կենդանի: Երեք տարին մեկ մի հոգի մահանում էր: Սրտի կաթված: Երկու հոգու թաղմանը եղել եմ: Ընկերուհուս, Լուսինեինն էլ: Աչքերը փակ էին, բայց գիտեի, եթե մատներովս կոպերը վեր բարձրացնեմ, տեսնելու եմ այնտեղ ապակեցած սարսափը՝ կրակի մանր արտացոլումներով: 
Ես իմ կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր ազատ րոպեն անցկացրել եմ ագահավարի կարդալով անտառների ու ծառերի մասին: Անտառի ոգիների, չարքերի, անտառահարսերի ու վհուկների մասին: Կարդացել եմ՝ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ինքս ինձ ընդհատելով հիստերիկ ծիծաղով՝ մտածելով գժվո՞ւմ եմ, թե՞արդեն գժվել եմ: 

Ես պետք է գնամ հիմա: Աշոտը շուտով կգա տուն: 
Խնդրում եմ, եթե կարդում եք այս գրածս, գտեք նրան ու սպանեք, ոչնչացրեք ու հանկարծ չնայեք աչքերին... չնայեք: 

Ու եթե կարողանաք դա անել, սպանեք նաև ինձ:  
Ես չեմ ուզում ապրել:

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Enna Adoly (02.06.2013), Ripsim (07.06.2013), Sambitbaba (08.06.2013), Smokie (04.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (01.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Արդեն կարելի է, չէ՞, գրել  :Think:

----------

Դավիթ (01.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Կարդացի: Էս անգամ ոնց որ թե քիչ են ակումբցիները. ես ծանոթ ձեռագիր համարյա թե չգտա: 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ, տեքստերն ահագին անմշակ էին. շատերի մեջ լիքը վրիպակներ ու սխալներ կային:
Մեկ էլ որոշ գործեր կարդալիս մոտս թեթևակի դեժավյու առաջացավ. նախկին Հավաքածուների ուրիշ գործերից ինչ-որ դրվագներ հայտնվեցին: 
Ինչևէ:

*1–ին տարբերակ. «Վարունգներ»*
Ջահել ճուտ է գրողը, համենայնդեպս ինձ էդպես թվաց: Սիրային թեմայի մեջ ինչ-որ անհանգիստ ու լարված նոտաներ է փորձել մտցնել, վերջում էլ արդեն լրիվ ոգևորվել է, ես կասեի նույնիսկ՝ չափազանց շատ:
Վարունգի թեման, չգիտեմ, հատուկ էր էդպես արված, թե չէ, բայց ինձ մի քիչ վուլգար թվաց. կամ էլ ես եմ չափազանց «փչացած»:
Օրիգինալություն խաղալու փոխարեն էլ կարելի էր մի քիչ էնպես զարգացնել նյութը, որ իսկապես ասելու բան լիներ մեջը:
Բայց դե էս ամեն ինչն էլ ներելի է և արժանի չի խիստ դատի, եթե գրողը սկսնակ է և հետն էլ՝ թինեյջեր:

*2-րդ տարբերակ. «Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)»*
Էդ սպանությունն իսկապես վերջերս կատարվել էր Երևանում: Կարդացել էի հոդվածը ինտերնետում, թե ոնց էին երիտասարդ աղջկա վիզը կտրել ու դրանից հետո իր վարձու բնակարանը հրդեհել:
Հետաքրքիր գաղափար էր վերցնել իրական դեպքն ու փորձել դրա հիման վրա ստեղծագործություն գրել՝ կատարվածին տալով սեփական մեկնաբանությունը:
Բայց դե իրականացումն ահագին թույլ էր: Սյուժեն լավ զարգացած չէր, կերպարներն էլ «բացված» չէին: Դրա արդյունքում ամեն ինչ ահագին անհավանական էր թվում:
Ու մեկ էլ շարադրանքի մեջ սխալներն էին շատ. լավ կլինի գրողը մի անգամ էլ անցնի վրայով՝ ուշադրություն դարձնելով հատկապես կետադրությանը:

*3–րդ տարբերակ. «ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ»*
Ինձ դուր եկավ: Լավն էր թե սյուժեն, թե շարադրանքը: 
Հավատացի գրածին: Ապրումները շատ կենդանի էին, նկարագրությունները՝ դիպուկ: Հայտնվեցի իրավիճակի մեջ, զգացի հերոսի զգացածը. իսկ դա ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է ստեղծագործություն ընթերցելիս, որ բառակույտից էն կողմ պատկեր է ստեղծվում, որը հավատ է ներշնչում, ապրումակից դարձնում: 
Վերջն էլ շատ հավեսն էր: 

*4–րդ տարբերակ. «ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ»*
Էլի էդ Ռուսաստան գնացած ամուսինների պատմությունը...
Արդեն հաշտվել եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ ամեն մրցույթին պիտի էս սյուժետային գծից մի հատ լինի:
Տուն քանդող խոպանը, դժբախտ կանայք ու վիզները ծուռ երեխաները:
Բայց դա դեռ ոչինչ, հասկացանք, իրական կյանքից է վերցրած: Բայց ախր ինչի՞ էր պետք էսքան արհեստական շարադրել: Էսքան փոխաբերություններ, պլպլան բառեր ու էլ եսիմ ինչեր: Մեջը մի «հանգիստ» նախադասություն չկար:
Չեմ սիրում էս կարգի տեքստեր:
Համ էլ դեռ հոգեբականը հասկացանք, բա թրիլլերը ո՞րն էր: Նիսյայի գիրքը՞:

*5–րդ տարբերակ. «Դեպի լուսին»*
Էս պատմվածքի վերջը երևի թե կարելի էր ավելի հաջող գրել. ընթացքն ահագին հետաքրքիր էր: Ընդհանուր, ոչինչ, վատը չէր. ասելիքը տեղն էր, ժանրին էլ համապատասխան էր: 

*6–րդ տարբերակ. «ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ»*
Խե՜նթ :harakiri

*7–րդ տարբերակ. «Փրկության կործանում»*
Ինչ կլինի, էսպիսի հակադիր բառերով արտահայտություններից հեռու մնացեք՝ «փրկության կործանում», «դժբախտ երջանկություն», «ատելի սեր» և այլն. շատ պրիմիտիվ են հնչում, իզուր փչացնում են առաջին տպավորությունը:
Էս էլ մի պստո կլինի գրած. շատ թինեյջերական էր: Ահագին պոտենցիալ ունի գրողը, որ զարգացնի, հաստատ հետագայում ավելի հավես բաներ կկարողանա գրել:

*8–րդ տարբերակ. « Մի փոքր երջանկություն»*
Եթե գրողը սա համարում է «հոգեբանական թրիլլեր» ու հավատացած է, որ մրցունակ գործ է ուղարկել, ուրեմն էլ բան չունեմ ասելու:

*9–րդ տարբերակ. «Ամարիլիս»*
Ըհն, հասանք: Գրողը հավանաբար տղա է, չէ, տղամարդ: Էս էն տեսակի գործերից է, որ լիքը մարդ միանգամից ասում է՝ «ուժեղ», անցնում կողքի: Հա, մեջը թունդ բառեր կար, կոպիտ տեսարաններ, շատ իրական «կեղտ»: Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ իմը չի էս կարգի շարադրանքը: 
Սյուժեն ահագին հետաքրքիր էր, բայց մեկ ու մեջ ստիպված էի լինում նորից հետ գնալ ու կարդալ պարբերությունը՝ հասկանալու համար, թե ով, ում, ինչ և ինչու: Վերջն էլ դե էն էր, ինչ պիտի լիներ: Բայց դե լրիվ նոր բան մոգոնելն էլ հեշտ չի: Ինչ էլ կարդում ես կամ գրում, զգում ես, որ դա արդեն ինչ-որ մի տեղ, թեկուզ և ուրիշ ձևով, բայց ասվել է կամ ցուցադրվել:

*10–րդ տարբերակ. «Ֆագո»*
Էս Ֆագոյից ես բան չհասկացա: Ինչի՞ մասին էր էս գործը: Պապ, թոռ, Ֆագո, իսկ ապա նաև՝ Ֆագոներ: Ե՞վ:
Ինչ էլ մի անուն էր...

*11–րդ տարբերակ. «Անտառում»*
Վատը չէր, բայց ընդհանուր մի քիչ թույլոտ էր, թափ չուներ, թե ինչ: 
Հավես էր, որ «ինտերակտիվ» էր գրված. գրողը խոսում էր ընթերցողի հետ, բայց դա երևի թե կարելի էր ավելի հաջող մատուցել, որ կամ իսկապես վախ ներշնչեր, կամ մի ուրիշ ուժեղ զգացմունք առաջացներ: Իսկ էսպես էդ էֆեկտը չկար:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Arpine (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Վոլտերա (01.06.2013)

----------


## Peace

Այսպես ուրեմն.

Իմ կյանքի ընթացքում աշխատելով ուրիշների հետ շփվելուց որևէ նոր բան քաղել ինձ համար, անշեղորեն հետևում եմ մի կանոնի՝ զրուցակցիս հետ խոսել այնպիսի հարցերի շուրջ, որոնցից նա քաջատեղյակ է: Երբ նկատում եմ, որ որպես այդպիսին չկա  այնպիսի մի բան, որից քաջատեղյակ է, փորձում եմ հաշվի առնելով մասնագիտությունը առավելապես ուշադրություն դարձնել նրա խոսեցածի այն հատվածներին, որոնցում կա իր մասնագիտությունը: Եթե բժիշկ է, հաճույքով լսում եմ այն հատվածները, որտեղ նա խոսում է դրսի ջերմաստիճանից, եթե օթերևույթաբան է՝ առողջության, վերքերի ու հիվանդությունների մասին, եթե իրավաբան է՝ եկեղեցական գործերի, ապաշխարանքի, ամուսնությունների թույլատրություների, եթե աստվածաբան է՝ իրավունքի հարցերի, օրենքների, պետական հիմնարկությունների և նման այլ հարցերի մասին:

Լավ, ինչ-որ տեղ հասկանալի է, որ քաջատեղյակներ չկաին, բայց գոնե հետաքրքիր հատվածներ էլ չլինեի՞ն...

Ի՞նչ ասեմ: Քվերակեցի 4-ին ու 11-ին: 

4-ի դեպքում սաղմն անհետաքրքիր էր, բայց նախադասությունների զգալի հատվածը ծորուն կառուցվածք ունեին ու պատկերավոր էին:

11-ի գաղափարը լավն էր, մատուցումն ու զարգացումը՝ ոչինչ: 

Վարունգները տեղ-տեղ զվարճալի էին: 

7-ի գաղափարը շատ լավն էր, իրականացումը՝ չէ: Էն ինչը որ գրել էիր ու անունը փիլիսոփայություն դրել, ո՞նց ասեմ, դա մի հատ շրխկոցով ապտակ էր նախկին ու ներկա փիլիսոփաներին ու նրանց թողած ժառանգությանը: 

Դիցուք, այս պահին ուզում եմ մի նրբաճաշակ ու սուր միտք ասել (շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ այն ինչ ինձ համար լավն է, ուրիշի համար կարող է վատը լինել) և հանկարծ մտքումս եղածն այնպես է գլխիցս թռչում, որ այլևս չգիտեմ, թե ինչ էի ուզում ասել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տսնմեկը շատ ա, էլի

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## Peace

Է դու էլ կրճատի: Էնտեղ մի երկու գործ կա, կարող ես ընթերցումը հետաձգել, մի օր հավես ունենաս «02» շաբաթաթերթ կկարդաս տեղը կհանես:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Մի քանիսը խառ մառ կարդացել եմ, թրիլի սանդղակը դեռ 0–ի վրայա։ Վարունգները ահագին ուրախացրեց, չնայած հենց խոսքը դրանց մասին գնաց կարելի էր գուշակել։ Մի երկուսը ծիծաղի սանդղակը մի 50–ի հանեցին։ Հավանել եմ դեռ մենակ վերադարձը, որպես լավ գործ, բայց մեջը լարվածություն չկար, նկարագրություններն շատ լավն էին, կերպարները կենդանի։ 
Խորը, մեկ երկու երեքը դժվար էր կարդացվում, շարադրանքից էր երևի, բայց հետաքրքիր էր։ Երկվորյակ եղբայրներ նոր բան չէր, դե լրիվ նոր բան մոգոնելն էլ հեշտ չի (с) Ivy։  :Smile: 
Մնացածը հետո։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

)Ըհը, սուրճս սարքեցի, նախաճաշս էլ հետը, ոտս ոտիս գցած կարդում եմ  :Jpit: 

*Վարունգներ* - լավն էր  :Jpit:  նենց նուրբ հումորով, համով-հոտով գրած էր: Մենակ մի պրոբլեմ ուներ. հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չէր: Տեսնենք մյուսներն ինչ են, երևի կքվեարկեմ էս մեկի օգտին: Ի դեպ, հեղինակին էլ ոնց որ գիտեմ  :Love:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Էս անգամ դաժան եմ լինելու  :Diablo:  Գնաաաաաաաացցցց

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Չասեք, թե ոնց ա սենց արագ կարդում, որովհետև երեկ մինչև հինգը կարդացել եմ: 
*1. վարունգիկները*- Հղո ջան, ես ինչ սիրուն ու միաժամանակ փչացած երևակայություն դու ունես: Մտքիդ թռիչքը հավեսն ա, բայց որ ավելի ճիշտ տեղերում դա օգտագործես, ավելի հավես կլինի: Հա հումորով էր բան չունեմ ասելու, պրինցիպի որ շաատ ուզենք ժանրը մեջը կտեսնենք: Ասենք հոգեբանական էն առումով, որ ինքը ամենավերջում պարզում ա, որ էսքան ժամանակ աղջկա հետ ա եղել  :Shok:  Էն վերջին՝ բուսակեր դառնալու պահը չհասկացա հեչ: Բայց էս գործը վերջն էր լուրջ եմ ասում: Հետն էլ զգացմունքային էր Հեղինակն էլ հաստատ աղջիկ ա ու փչացած երևակայության տեր աղջիկ: Հղո ջան, չնեղանաս ինձնից, բայց որ պարզեմ դու ես գրել....

----------


## Վոլտերա

*2. Դանդաաղ, խորըը, մահացուււ*- Ահա թե ինչ ա լինում էս գործը կարդացողների հետ...մեկ-երկու-երեք ու ուզում ես կոմպդ տալ ջարդել: Այ հեղինակ ջան, սենց երկար ու ջանջալ որ գրում էիր, բա հեչ մեր մասին չէիր մտածում: Գրողը պիտի ընթերցողի մասին մտածի, որ  ընթերցողն էլ գնահատի գրողի գրածը: Նախխ. ավելի ուրիշ բան էի սպասում էդ սպանության հետ կապված, ավելի հետաքրքիր, ավելի անսպասելի, բայց դուրս եկավ լրիվ սերիալային զրոերկուսոտ ինչ- որ բան, հետն էլ ահավոր դժվար ու ծանր կարդացվող:  :Smile:  մեկ երկու երեք. նեղանալ չլինի

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*3. ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ*- Չհասկացա, թե սրա ինչն էին հավանել: Ինձ համար ահավոր անզգացմունքային, տեղ տեղ ձանձրացնող գործ էր: Շարադրանքն էլ լավը չէր, պարզ ու վանող: Վերջում հեղինակն ուզել ա ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան մտցնել, բայց էդ էլ չի ստացվել: Օրինակ ես վերջին նամյոկը հեչ չհասկացա: Պետք ա ամբողջ պատմվածքը հետաքրքիր լինի, ոչ թե վերջին երկու տողը: Չեմ սիրում որ գրողը փորձում ա խաբել ինձ: Էլի ներող, բայց էս մեկն էլ չեմ հավանել  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Ripsim (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ես երևի հումորի զգացումը լրիվ կորցրել եմ. «Վարունգների» մեջ ի՞նչ հումոր, վուլգար ու անկապ գործ էր, որի արդարացումը մենակ էն կլինի, եթե հեղինակը թինեյջեր է:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Arpine (01.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Արէա (03.06.2013), Շինարար (01.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ես երևի հումորի զգացումը լրիվ կորցրել եմ. «Վարունգների» մեջ ի՞նչ հումոր, վուլգար ու անկապ գործ էր, որի արդարացումը մենակ էն կլինի, եթե հեղինակը թինեյջեր է:


Դե որ տեսել են, ուրեմն մի բան կա  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

*4.ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ*- Հանճարեղ գործ էր: Էն աստիճանի, որ գիշերվա կեսին մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Չգիտեմ, ինձ ուղղակի տարավ: Ահավոր լավն էր ու սիրուն: Ժանրը մեջը կար: Ես որ տեսա: Մի շնչով գրված բան էր ու մի շնչով էլ կարդացվում էր: Քիչ էր բայց լիքն էր, ասելիք կար, լիքը թաքնված ու հավես բաներ կային մեջը: Հեղինակին լիքըը պաչիկներ: Արդեն հույսս կտրել էի, որ մի նորմալ բան կկարդամ: Հաստատ քվեարկելու եմ: :Love:

----------


## ivy

> *3. ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ*- Չհասկացա, թե սրա ինչն էին հավանել: Ինձ համար ահավոր անզգացմունքային, տեղ տեղ ձանձրացնող գործ էր: Շարադրանքն էլ լավը չէր, պարզ ու վանող: Վերջում հեղինակն ուզել ա ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բան մտցնել, բայց էդ էլ չի ստացվել: Օրինակ ես վերջին նամյոկը հեչ չհասկացա: Պետք ա ամբողջ պատմվածքը հետաքրքիր լինի, ոչ թե վերջին երկու տողը: Չեմ սիրում որ գրողը փորձում ա խաբել ինձ: Էլի ներող, բայց էս մեկն էլ չեմ հավանել


Հա դե, դու թինեյջեր ես, հազիվ էլ Վարունգները հավանես  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> 4.ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ- 
> *Հանճարեղ գործ էր*: Էն աստիճանի, որ գիշերվա կեսին մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Չգիտեմ, ինձ ուղղակի տարավ: Ահավոր լավն էր ու սիրուն: Ժանրը մեջը կար: Ես որ տեսա: Մի շնչով գրված բան էր ու մի շնչով էլ կարդացվում էր: Քիչ էր բայց լիքն էր, ասելիք կար, լիքը թաքնված ու հավես բաներ կային մեջը: Հեղինակին լիքըը պաչիկներ: Արդեն հույսս կտրել էի, որ մի նորմալ բան կկարդամ: Հաստատ քվեարկելու եմ:


Հը՞ն  :Blink:

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Արէա (03.06.2013), Շինարար (01.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Հա դե, դու թինեյջեր ես, հազիվ էլ Վարունգները հավանես


Ով ասեց որ հավանել եմ վարունգները:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Երևի ես կյանքումս ինչ կարդացել եմ, դա հեչ գրականություն չի եղել. էս ինչեր են էս մարդիկ խոսում...

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Հը՞ն


Հա ջան  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

*5. Դեպի լուսին*- Էլի անհետաքրքիր ու անկապ գործ  :Sad:  Չգիտեմ ժողովուրդ, կարող ա ճաշակս ա փչացել: Ոչ իմաստ կար մեջը, ոչ հետաքրքիր սյուժե, ոչ սիրուն շարադրանք, ոչ ասելիք: ՈՒֆֆ լավելի: Բա վերնագիրը: Նենց տպավորություն ա որ հեղինակը մի հատ անկապ վերնագիր ա դրել, հետո սկսել ա գրել ու նոր վերջում հիշել ա վերնագրի մասին ու խցկել ա վերջին նախադասության մեջ:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մնացածն էլ հետո:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Երևի ես կյանքումս ինչ կարդացել եմ, դա հեչ գրականություն չի եղել. էս ինչեր են էս մարդիկ խոսում...


Այվ ես հավանել եմ, դու չես հավանել :Smile:  Ինչ կա դրա մեջ, ինչի ես նեղանում ու մի բան էլ նեղացնում: :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա դե, դու թինեյջեր ես, հազիվ էլ Վարունգները հավանես


 :Beee:  ես էլ եմ թինեյջեր

Ռուբի, ու՞ր ես, արի պատմվածքիդ տեր կանգնի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Վոլտերա (01.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> ես էլ եմ թինեյջեր
> 
> Ռուբի, ու՞ր ես, արի պատմվածքիդ տեր կանգնի


Ռուբիի  :Love:  Տենց էլ գիտեի

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվ ես հավանել եմ, դու չես հավանել Ինչ կա դրա մեջ, ինչի ես նեղանում ու մի բան էլ նեղացնում:


Մարի ջան, ինչ նեղանալ- նեղացնել, ընդամենն անկեղծորեն զարմանում եմ. ասում եմ էս ինչ  հետ եմ մնացել կյանքից  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> ես էլ եմ թինեյջեր
> 
> Ռուբի, ու՞ր ես, արի պատմվածքիդ տեր կանգնի


Ռուբին չի:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), ARMbrain (01.06.2013), Arpine (02.06.2013), Ruby Rue (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## impression

մենակ առաջինն եմ կարդացել, ու էդ արդեն ինձ էնքան հիասթափեցրեց, որ չեմ կարողանում ինձ համոզել անցնել մնացածներին
տեղ ի՞նչն էր հոգեբանական տրիլլեր, վարունգի հոտը՞
ասենք եթե քեզ քանի ամիս շարունակ վարունգով «կազմաքանդեն» ու դու տենց էլ չհասկանաս, որ դա... մմմ... ոնց ասեմ... սեռական օրգան չի, այլ բանջարեղեն, ուրեմն մի վարունգ էլ դու ես  :LOL:  

անհարթ էր գրված, սյուժեն ծեծված էր ու էն էլ՝ մինչև էս ահագին հոյակապ ձևով էր ծեծված, շարադրանքը եսիմ ինչ չէր, հումո՞ր, ի՞նչ հումոր, հումորն ի՞նչ ա... չնայած հա, կար, թույլ հումորն էլ ա մեկա հումոր
ու մեկ էլ մեսիջն էր վերջը, հոմոֆոբիան կփրկի աշխարհը, հա, մհմ, ուրի՞շ ոնց ենք

ու նենց եմ ափսոսում, որ տենց էլ չտրամադրվեցի, նորմալ բան չգրեցի, իսկ էն էլ, ինչ գրել էի, աչքիս ահավոր վատը թվաց ու չուղարկեցի

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Arpine (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), ivy (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Արէա (03.06.2013), Մինա (01.06.2013), Շինարար (01.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2013), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*6. ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ*- Էս էլ էն երկրորդի մի ուրիշ տարբերակ էր 1 կմ 2 կմ 3 կմ ու էլի ես նեռվայնացա: 1. Ահավոր կեղծ էր ամբողջ պատմվածքը՝ շարադրանքի հետ միասին: 2. Բան չհասկացա: 3. Սրա հոգեբանական թրիլերը որն էր, էդ վաբշե չհասկացա
Մի խոսքով թարգեք էդ ձեր մեր երկու երեքը: Ինձ էլ չմեղադրեք, ասել եմ՝ էս անգամ ահավոր դաժան եմ լինելու  :Cool:

----------


## CactuSoul

> *1-ին տարբերակ*
> 
> *Վարունգներ*


Կներեք, բայց լավը չէր  :Blush: 
Չկպավ, չտարավ հետը: Կարծում եմ՝ մեջը ապրված զգացում ընդհանրապես չկար:
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ հեչ թրիլլեր չէր (կամ էլ հնարավոր ա՝ ես ժանրերից գլուխ չեմ հանում):

----------


## John

> *1–ին տարբերակ. «Վարունգներ»*


Շատ կեղծ էր, հեչ չհամոզեց, ընդհանրապես: Հումոր էլ չտեսա: Ու ընդհանրապես անլուրջ (էն ինչ լուրջ չի` դեռ հումոր չի) մոտեցում կար գրողի կողմից, չհավանեց շեֆը մի խոսքով



> *2–րդ տարբերակ. «Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)»*


Ներքոհիշյալը, ինչպես վերջում պարզվեց, ընդամենը վրիպում էր... ափսոս... հիմա որ փորձում եմ հիշել պատմվածքը` առաջինը էդ ա մտքիս գալիս ու էլ բան չեմ հիշում, որտև ամբողջ ընթացքում փորձում էի էդ «առեղծվածը» պարզել 



> Արզումանյան փողոցի 20 Ա շենքից բարձրացող ծուխը...





> Ամիրյան փողոցի 20 Ա շենքի իններորդ բնակարանից

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ջա՜ն,հեսա գնամ կարուսելների մոտ նստեմ կարդամ:Կարծիքս գրեմ :Love:

----------


## John

> *3–րդ տարբերակ. «ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ»*


անկեղծ ասեմ. չեմ հիշում, թե ինչու որոշեցի էս տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկել, բայց մի տեսակ կարդացվում էր ինչ-որ




> *4-րդ տարբերակ ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ*


կարճ արտահայտվեմ. չհավանեցի




> *5-րդ տարբերակ Դեպի լուսին*


նենց ոչինչ էլիՃՃ

հ.գ.
5րդը կարդալու ընթացքում արդեն սաղ խառնվեց իրար, որտև ինչ-որ սաղ բժիշկ-քննիչ-հոգեբուժարան...

----------


## John

*



6-րդ տարբերակ ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ


*
բառակույտերը տանել չեմ կարողանում, էն որ էնքան են խտացնում, սաղ իրար մեջ սերտաճում են ու ահավոր ծանր է դառնում կարդալը, էլ չեմ ասում ընկալելը




> *7-րդ տարբերակ Փրկության կործանում.*


գոնե իրար հետ «վարունգ-վարունգ» խաղային, հետո պարզվեր, որ Կրիսը Կակտուսի անթիվ-անհամար եղբայրներից է՝ ահագին շանսեր կլիներ հաղթելուՃՃՃ ես էլ կքվեարկեի
վերջին նախադասությունը ոնց որ աղանդավորական շարժման դեվիզ լինի՝



> ԴԱ Է ՓՐԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՒՂԻՆ...


հ.գ.
էլ չասեմ էդ վերջին նախադասության ու վերնագրի հակասությունը Ժ վերնագրի էժանագին լինելը
հ.հ.գ.
աղջիկ ջան, շատ մի նեղվի կարծիքիցս օ՞կ  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես երևի հումորի զգացումը լրիվ կորցրել եմ. «Վարունգների» մեջ ի՞նչ հումոր, վուլգար ու անկապ գործ էր, որի արդարացումը մենակ էն կլինի, եթե հեղինակը թինեյջեր է:


Վախում եմ հերթական անգամ ապացուցել իմ հետամնացությունը, բայց ես պատրաստ չեմ լուրջ դեմքով քննարկել 17-18 երեխայի գրած էսպիսի բովանդակությամբ ստեղծագործություն, մատնանշել իմ կարծիքով թույլ տեղերը, գովել գրելու կարողությունը: Մի քիչ ավելի երկար էի գրել, բայց ինձ թվաց՝ սխալ ուղղությամբ եմ գնում, ինչևէ ինձ համար 17-19 տարեկանը բալիկ ա: Գուցե սխալ եմ մտածում, բայց ինձ թվում ա՝ երբեմն ճիշտ ա չմոռանալը, որ մենք էլ երեխա չենք:

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), ivy (01.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Պարզվել է կնոջ ինքնությունը՝ 1990 թվին ծնված Ռիտա Եղիշի Սիմոնյան....


Այ սա ինձ համար թրիլլեր էր… էն էլ էս ազիզ օրով՝ երեխաների պաշտպանության օրը: 1990 թվականին ծնված *կին*… էս ինչքան եմ ես կյանքից հետ մնացել  :Sad:   ::}:

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), Դավիթ (01.06.2013)

----------


## John

> *8-րդ տարբերակ Մի փոքր երջանկություն*


եսիմ, էն չի էլի... դուր չեկավ



> *9-րդ տարբերակ Ամարիլիս*


ճիշտ ա ես չգիտեմ թրիլլերը որն ա (  :LOL:  ), բայց էս մեկը ոնց որ թրիլլերոտ էր, չնայած ավելի շատ դետեկտիվոտ էր + կարդալուց քունս գլուխս էր, կամ էդ պատճառով ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔԸ չհասկացա, կամ էլ ինչ-որ վերջերս շատ է մոդա դարձել անկապ-անհասկանալի գրելը, որ կարդացողը ուղեղին ու երևակայությանը զոռ տա` գրողի փոխարեն մի բան հորինի ու հավանի գրածը (ի դեպ, փորձը ցույց է տալիս` որ աշխատող մեթոդ է  :Wink:  )

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013)

----------


## John

> Այ սա ինձ համար թրիլլեր էր… էն էլ էս ազիզ օրով՝ երեխաների պաշտպանության օրը: 1990 թվականին ծնված *կին*… էս ինչքան եմ ես կյանքից հետ մնացել


Անի ջան, դատաբժշկական փորձաքննություից հետո պարզվել է, որ կին է` ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ զարմանալի  :Smile:   ))

----------


## John

> *10-րդ տարբերակ Ֆագո*


գիշերն եմ կարդացել, առավոտ մեխանիկայի միջանկյալի էի` հարցերից մեկը «Ֆուկոյի ճոճանակ»ն էր, պատկերացրեցի, թե ոնց ա Ֆագոն գլխի մեջ ճոճանակով որորվում, բացել էր  :LOL:  դե արի դասախոսին բացատրի ինչ կա-չկա ... համեմատաբար վատը չէր ոնց որ թե, ինձ համարյա դուր եկավ)




> *11-րդ տարբերակ Անտառում*


էլի համեմատաբար հաջող էր

----------


## LisBeth

Ակումբի վետերաններից մարդ չի՞ մասնակցել: Ես Գալաթեայից մի հատ սարսափազդու, հոգեխռով թրիլլեր էի սպասում:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Մինա (01.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *2-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)*


Խառն էր:
Մարիի ձեռագիրն է  :Smile: 
Անհարթ մասերը բավականին շատ էին, չնայած կատարված աշխատանքն ահագին էր:
Մի տեսակ էլի չհասավ ինձ, երևի իրականությունն էր քիչ, թե ինչ…

----------


## LisBeth

Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկները ռուսաստանական թեմայի վրա հերթական իդեա–ֆիքսն էր: Սեփական երեխային սպանել որտև հուդան թռել էր քածի հետ, հը՞, Հիրոսիմա՞, Հիրոսիման չես համեմատի հուդայի սեռական բնազդներից տուժելու հետ: Հղիության մանրամասն նկարագրությունները, համեմատությունները առավել ևս չփրկեցին էս գործն իմ աչքում: Տեղ տեղ լավ էր գրված, էդքան բան:

----------

Դավիթ (01.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *3-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ*


Այս մեկը դուրս եկավ, լավ էր գրված:  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> *4-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> ՀԻՎԱՆԴ  ՀՈԳՈՒ  ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ*
> 
> 
> Ամպը եռաց, փրփրեց ու լցվեց բաժակիս մեջ: Ցրտեց: Արև հորինեցի: Արևը քամվեց ու արնահոսեց իմ մի բաժակ սպիտակ ամպի մեջ: Թոքախտավոր ամպը արյուն թքեց: Դրանից օդը թունավորվեց: Թթվածին էր պետք աշխարհին: Բայց ի՞նչ աներ խեղճ ծառը` բռնաբարված վերջին էգը, որ մեռած սաղմ էր վիժում …


Որ շատ պարապ լինեմ մի օր, կարող ա նյարդերս կոփելու համար փորձ անեմ շարունակությունը կարդալու  ::}:

----------


## Sagittarius

*1–ին տարբերակ. «Վարունգներ»*

լավը չէր. դեռ ավելին՝ ահավոր էր: Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չէր, դա մի կողմ. «սև հումո՞ր», ուրեմն հումորն անհաջող էր: Ինչ ասեմ է, տուֆտություն էր, հեղինակը ի սրտե կայֆավատ ա եղել ընթերցողի վրա, լավ չի:  

*3–րդ տարբերակ. «ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ»*

իմ անփորձ աչքը հուշում ա, որ լավ էր շարադրված, հեղինակը գրելու փորձ ունի: Բայց դե ես «սիրողական» ընթերցող եմ, մեյնսթրիմ սպառող եմ, ինձ շատ չի հետաքրքրում շարադրանքի որակը: Ուզում եմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը կլանի. բայց չկար, սենց սիրուն ոճով ախորժակ բացեց մոտս, բայց չկշտացրեց: Կարթալու ընացքում՝ կեսին հասնելուց հետո, մտածում էի՝ խի եմ ես սա կարդում, բացի նրանից, որ սա Հավաքածու մրցույթի տարբերակ ա ու քվեարկելուց պետք է բոլոր տարբերակներին ծանոթ լինեմ: 

*8–րդ տարբերակ. « Մի փոքր երջանկություն»*

Էս ստեղծագործությունը փայտե նստարանի մասի՞ն էր, եթե հա, ուրեմն կստիպեմ ինձ ու մինչև վերջ կկարդամ: Առաջին 6-7 տողից հետո կարդալու ցանկություն չկա:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

*6–րդ տարբերակ. «ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ»*

ես ինչ ա  :Jpit:  մոտս ընենց տպավորություն ա, որ ինչ-որ թրոլլ ա սրա հեղինակը: Կարդացածներ մեջը ինչ-որ surprise կա՞, թե տենց էլ մինչև վերջ գնում ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> *6–րդ տարբերակ. «ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ»*
> 
> ես ինչ ա  մոտս ընենց տպավորություն ա, որ ինչ-որ թրոլլ ա սրա հեղինակը: Կարդացածներ մեջը ինչ-որ surprise կա՞, թե տենց էլ մինչև վերջ գնում ա:


Լրիվ "սև" հումոր ա:

----------


## LisBeth

> *1–ին տարբերակ. «Վարունգներ»*
> 
> լավը չէր. դեռ ավելին՝ ահավոր էր: Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չէր, դա մի կողմ. «սև հումո՞ր», ուրեմն հումորն անհաջող էր: Ինչ ասեմ է, տուֆտություն էր,* հեղինակը ի սրտե կայֆավատ ա եղել ընթերցողի վրա, լավ չի:*


Ընթերցողն էլ հեղինակի վրա թող կայֆավատ անի, վարունգի թեմայով ազատ տարածություն ա բացվում դրա համար: Ես տենց լիքը ուրախացել եմ:

----------


## LisBeth

Անտառը իմ ուզած տոնով չէր գրված, սարսափի մթնոլորտը չկար, ուրախ զվարթ արշավ: Դաժե մեր արշավներից մեկը հիշեցի ուր փոխտնօրենը նկարվելուց ասում էր չծիծաղեք, որ ուզում եք ծիծաղեք ասեք ձու՜։ Մենք էլ ասում էինք ձու՜ ու գնաաաց: Ձվից ծիծաղելի բան չկա: Երևի տենց արվել էր որ վերջում սպանությունը անսպասելի թվար, բայց նեա։ Թրիլլ վսյո յեշո հավասար է 0:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), ivy (01.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Դեռ ոչ մեկը չեմ կարդացել, բայց գրառումները թռուցիկ աչքի անցկացնելուց էն տպավորությունը ստացա, որ էս մրցույթը շատերին «օգնում ա» գիտակցել, թե իրենք ինչքան հետ են մնացել կյանքից  :Jpit: ։

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

*10–րդ տարբերակ. «Ֆագո»*

էհ, ասենք նախորդ մրցույթին ուղարկած լիներ, հավեսով կմեկնաբանեի, բայց ախր էս ի՞նչ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր: 

հ.գ. Ֆագոն ինձ մոտ ավելի շատ էր գեյի հետ ասոցացվում, քան կապույտը:

----------


## Enna Adoly

1.Եսիմ...Չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ:Հեշտ կարդացի,բայց մի տեսակ անիմաստություն կար մեջը:
3.Ես պատմությունը միայն տեսնեիք ինչ դեմքով էի կարդում:Լավն էր,բայց անթերի չէր:

----------


## LisBeth

Փրկության կործանումի հակասությունները վերնագրով չեն սահմանափակվում. "Ատելու չափ սիրում եմ քեզ, Պա՜պ:" "Աստված իմ փրկիր, թեև գոյություն չունես, դու անզոր ես... Սատանա, փրկի՜ր ինձ..."
Արդեն լրիվ հավատում եմ, որ հոգեբանս միտք չունի փիլիսոփայություններս կարդալու: – էս տողից հետո ինձ լրիվ հոգեբան էի զգում։
հիմա իրոք ինձ հուզող հարցերի շուրջ կկիսվեմ – էս տողից հետո հույս ծնվեց

բայց փիլիսոփայությունը դրանով չպրծավ, մի մրցույթի ուղարկածս հիշեցի(թե ինչի ինքը չանցավ ես տենց էլ գլխի չընկա :Jpit: )։ Ո՞ւր ա պատմվածքը, թեմային համապատասխանելու մասին չեմ խոսում։ Ի՞նչ էր ուզում ասի հեղինակը։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> 9–րդ տարբերակ. «Ամարիլիս»
> Ըհն, հասանք: Գրողը հավանաբար տղա է, չէ, տղամարդ: Էս էն տեսակի գործերից է, որ լիքը մարդ միանգամից ասում է՝ «ուժեղ», անցնում կողքի: Հա, մեջը թունդ բառեր կար, կոպիտ տեսարաններ, շատ իրական «կեղտ»: Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ իմը չի էս կարգի շարադրանքը: 
> Սյուժեն ահագին հետաքրքիր էր, բայց մեկ ու մեջ ստիպված էի լինում նորից հետ գնալ ու կարդալ պարբերությունը՝ հասկանալու համար, թե ով, ում, ինչ և ինչու: Վերջն էլ դե էն էր, ինչ պիտի լիներ: Բայց դե լրիվ նոր բան մոգոնելն էլ հեշտ չի: Ինչ էլ կարդում ես կամ գրում, զգում ես, որ դա արդեն ինչ-որ մի տեղ, թեկուզ և ուրիշ ձևով, բայց ասվել է կամ ցուցադրվել:


Էս Ամարիլիսը մի հատ էլ վերանայեցի: Ահագին հետաքրքիր գործ է. վերջն էլ հավանաբար չարժեր էնպես միանշանակ հասկանալ «ցնորված հանցագործ», ոնց որ ես էի հասկացել:
Լավն է, բայց դե միևնույն է սենց կոպիտ շարադրանքներն իմ սրտով չեն:
Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ Ակումբում ահագին մարդու կարող է դուր գալ:
Հլը կարդացեք, ասեք:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս Ամարիլիսը մի հատ էլ վերանայեցի: Ահագին հետաքրքիր գործ է. վերջն էլ հավանաբար չարժեր էնպես միանշանակ հասկանալ «ցնորված հանցագործ», ոնց որ ես էի հասկացել:
> Լավն է, բայց դե միևնույն է սենց կոպիտ շարադրանքներն իմ սրտով չեն:
> Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ Ակումբում ահագին մարդու կարող է դուր գալ:
> Հլը կարդացեք, ասեք:


Փիառ ես անում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Փիառ ես անում


Մի ժամում ամբողջը կարդացել եմ, ուզում եմ ուրիշներն էլ արագ կարդան, տպավորություններով կիսվեն, իմանամ՝ ով ինչ է մտածում  :Smile: 
Սիրում եմ էս ստեղծագործական քննարկումները:
Թե չէ փիար անելու ինչ ունեմ, Ամարիլիսը ես չեմ գրել (ոչ էլ մյուսները), ազնիվ խոսք...

----------


## LisBeth

> Մի ժամում ամբողջը կարդացել եմ, ուզում եմ ուրիշներն էլ արագ կարդան, տպավորություններով կիսվեն, իմանամ՝ ով ինչ է մտածում 
> Սիրում եմ էս ստեղծագործական քննարկումները:
> Թե չէ փիար անելու ինչ ունեմ, Ամարիլիսը ես չեմ գրել (ոչ էլ մյուսները), ազնիվ խոսք...


Ըհ՛մ, ես լրիվ հավատում եմ :Smile:  Այ ժողովուրդ կարդացեք շուշուտ, քննարկումներն դանդաղ են ընթանում։

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ որ ասում էիր՝ «վետերան չկա», ինձ կարդալիս թվաց՝ էս մեկը վետերան է գրել, թեև հնարավոր է ոչ ակումբցի, մի երեսուն տարեկան տղամարդ՝ լավ գրել իմացող:

----------

LisBeth (01.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ի դեպ որ ասում էիր՝ «վետերան չկա», ինձ կարդալիս թվաց՝ էս մեկը վետերան է գրել, թեև հնարավոր է ոչ ակումբցի, մի երեսուն տարեկան տղամարդ՝ լավ գրել իմացող:


Գնամ կարդալու  :Smile:

----------

ivy (01.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուֆ-ուֆ, նայում եմ ձեզ, ջիջիլվում եմ: Աչքիս էսօր իրիկունը նստեմ, սաղ կարդամ: 

Հ.Գ. Վարունգներին բան ասող չլինի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ուֆ-ուֆ, նայում եմ ձեզ, ջիջիլվում եմ: Աչքիս էսօր իրիկունը նստեմ, սաղ կարդամ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վարունգներին բան ասող չլինի



Վարունգի հեղինակը կասկածելիորեն քեզ նման ա գրում, դրա համա՞ր  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուֆ-ուֆ, նայում եմ ձեզ, ջիջիլվում եմ: Աչքիս էսօր իրիկունը նստեմ, սաղ կարդամ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վարունգներին բան ասող չլինի


տուֆտություն ա: Ապացուցիր, որ կարդալու արժանի բան ա: Մենակ dildo-վարունգի առկայությունը հերիք չի որ լավ գործ համարվի:

----------

impression (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Արէա (03.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուֆ-ուֆ, նայում եմ ձեզ, ջիջիլվում եմ: Աչքիս էսօր իրիկունը նստեմ, սաղ կարդամ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վարունգներին բան ասող չլինի


պետք չունես կարդալու Բյուր ջան… սա *հոգեբանական* թրիլլեր ա, ոչ թե *հոգբուժական* թրիլլեր… կարծեմ դու հոգեբուժ ես, չէ՞…

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆիստոֆելիս դու կարդացե՞լ ես։ Վերջերս քեզ խիստ համեստ ես պահում, մրցույթի շրջանակներում։

Հ.Գ. կարելի ա քեզ կրճատ դիմել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)* - էսօր մի հատ քոմենթ եմ կարդացել էս թեմայում: Մոտավորապես ասում էր եթե թեմային չեք տիրապետում, մի գրեք: Սա էդ դեպքն էր: Ակնհայտորեն երևում է, որ հեղինակը գաղափար չունի հոգեկան հիվանդներից ու հոգեբուժարանի նիստուկացից: Դեռ հերիք չէ, ալարել էր մի անգամ գրելուց հետո կարդալ: Անկապ գործ էր: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Այվ ես հավանել եմ, դու չես հավանել Ինչ կա դրա մեջ, ինչի ես նեղանում ու մի բան էլ նեղացնում:


Mari ջան, քանի որ քո գրառման մեջ Այվին կոնկրետ բառ էր ընդգծել՝ հանճարեղ, ենթադրում եմ, որ հարցը էդքան հավանել-չհավանելը չի: Ես հասկանում եմ բացարձակելու պատանեկան ձգտումը, բայց ախր *հանճարե՞ղ*: Մարի ջան, հանճարեղ Պիկասոյի նկարներն են, Ռախմանինովի երաժշտությունն ա, Չարլի Չապլինն ա հանճարեղ, Էյնշետեյնը, Կոմիտասը, Արթուր Ռեմբոն, Չարենցն ու Վարուժանը, հասկանում ես, չէ՞ ինչ բառ ա հանճարեղը, դա ինչ-որ անբացատրելի, ըստ էության կոնկրետ որոշակի իմաստ չունեցող բառ ա, որով իրենց բնագավառում կատարյալին ամենամոտեցած մարդկանց ենք բնորոշում: Ով իմանա, գուցե մի օր հենց ակումբում նման մի գործ հայտնվի, գուցե արդեն կա, ինչ իմանաս (չնայած ինքս հակված եմ, որ չկա ու դժվար էլ հենց ակումբում առաջինը հայտնվի, բայց դա շատ վիճելի ա), բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում մենք չենք, որ էսօր իրավունքն ունենք էդ բնորոշումը տալու  :Smile:  Էդպիսի մակդիրները նույնիսկ լրացուցիչ բացասական մթնոլորտ են ստեղծում որոշ ինձ նման կաղապարված ընթերցողների մոտ, օրինակ մի օր մրցույթներից մեկում Մաթևոսյանի ոճ էր իմ շատ սիրելի Արեան գործերից մեկում նկատել, էդքան նեղվել էի մեկ էլ, որ Լիոնը Մայ Վորլդ Մայ Սփեյսի մասին ասաց, որ ահա մեր կողքին Հրանտներ կան, ինչ-որ տենց բան: Չնայած կարող ա ես սխալ եմ, կարող ա՝ ուղղակի չուզող եմ :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), ivy (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (01.06.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

էս «Փրկության կործանում» պատմվածքով մեկը փորձել է ուշադրությունը շեղել մեր Կակտուսի վրա։ Ոչ միայն նրա մականունն է օգտագործված, այլև՝ երկար մազերով տղաների և կապույտ մազերի հանդեպ սերը  :Jpit:  Անիին ճանաչող մարդ է գրել ։Դ

Բայց Անին չէ գրողը, համոզված եմ։

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Arpine (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Չեմ ուզում կարծիքս գրեմ մնացածի վերաբերյալ, սպասեմ թեման թեժանա մի քիչ։ Էս ինչ պասիվ, տխուր վիճակ ա, համ տարբերակների հարցում, համ քննարկումների։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիստոֆելիս դու կարդացե՞լ ես։ Վերջերս քեզ խիստ համեստ ես պահում, մրցույթի շրջանակներում։
> 
> Հ.Գ. կարելի ա քեզ կրճատ դիմել։


Ես աշխարհի ամենահամեստ մարդն եմ մրցույթի շրջանակներում… Չեմ կարդացել… և իհարկե կարող ես դիմել կրճատ… հարցնելու կարիք չունես Լիզբեթ ջան…

----------

LisBeth (01.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ես աշխարհի ամենահամեստ մարդն եմ մրցույթի շրջանակներում… Չեմ կարդացել… և իհարկե կարող ես դիմել կրճատ… հարցնելու կարիք չունես Լիզբեթ ջան…


Մեֆ, հերթով կարդա գրի, շատ չեն, համ էլ կարոտել ենք քո վերլուծություններին  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հերթով կարդա գրի, շատ չեն, համ էլ կարոտել ենք քո վերլուծություններին


Հավես չկա Այվի ջան… ես ձեր գրածները կկարդամ… _ընդսմին_ հաճույքով…

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> *Ես աշխարհի ամենահամեստ մարդն եմ* մրցույթի շրջանակներում… Չեմ կարդացել… և իհարկե կարող ես դիմել կրճատ… հարցնելու կարիք չունես Լիզբեթ ջան…


Միհատ կասկածող էղնի  :Smile: , դե կարդա ինչի ես սպասում, քեզ դուր կգա վստահ եմ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միհատ կասկածող էղնի , դե կարդա ինչի ես սպասում, քեզ դուր կգա վստահ եմ։


Խիյարից սկսե՞մ… Չէէ Լիզբեթ ջան... իսկականից հավես չկա...

----------


## ivy

> Հավես չկա Այվի ջան… ես ձեր գրածները կկարդամ… _ընդսմին_ հաճույքով…


Դե որ փոշմանես, քեզ համեստ չպահես  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (01.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Հայկօն ուր ա չկա գոնե մի քիչ հետաքրքիր վերլուծաբանություն կարդանք։ Հաշվի չառնելով, որ ստեղ մեծամասամբ վերլուծելու բան էլ չկա։

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## impression

*«Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)»* - այնքան էլ դուր չեկավ, թեև ահագին սահուն էր գրված, կարծում եմ, որ պատճառն իմ մեջ է, այս պատմությունը, որը հիմնված էր իրական դեպքերի վրա, շատ ցավոտ եմ տանում, որովհետև Արզումայնյան փողոցում կատարված այդ սպանությունը տեղի է ունեցել հենց այն բնակարանում, որը ես մոտ մի տարի վարձակալել էի... բա, այ սենց հոգեբանական թրիլլեր ձեզ: 

*«ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ»* - շատ սիրուն էր գրված, էս պահի դրությամբ ֆավորիտ ա, թեև կանխատեսելի էր ավարտը: չնայած կարող ա ես եմ էնքան մանյակ, որ արդեն հասկանում եմ ինչ ա լինելու: մի խոսքով, բոլորը կարդամ, կարող ա քվեարկեմ

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Mari ջան, քանի որ քո գրառման մեջ Այվին կոնկրետ բառ էր ընդգծել՝ հանճարեղ, ենթադրում եմ, որ հարցը էդքան հավանել-չհավանելը չի: Ես հասկանում եմ բացարձակելու պատանեկան ձգտումը, բայց ախր *հանճարե՞ղ*: Մարի ջան, հանճարեղ Պիկասոյի նկարներն են, Ռախմանինովի երաժշտությունն ա, Չարլի Չապլինն ա հանճարեղ, Էյնշետեյնը, Կոմիտասը, Արթուր Ռեմբոն, Չարենցն ու Վարուժանը, հասկանում ես, չէ՞ ինչ բառ ա հանճարեղը, դա ինչ-որ անբացատրելի, ըստ էության կոնկրետ որոշակի իմաստ չունեցող բառ ա, որով իրենց բնագավառում կատարյալին ամենամոտեցած մարդկանց ենք բնորոշում: Ով իմանա, գուցե մի օր հենց ակումբում նման մի գործ հայտնվի, գուցե արդեն կա, ինչ իմանաս (չնայած ինքս հակված եմ, որ չկա ու դժվար էլ հենց ակումբում առաջինը հայտնվի, բայց դա շատ վիճելի ա), բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում մենք չենք, որ էսօր իրավունքն ունենք էդ բնորոշումը տալու  Էդպիսի մակդիրները նույնիսկ լրացուցիչ բացասական մթնոլորտ են ստեղծում որոշ ինձ նման կաղապարված ընթերցողների մոտ, օրինակ մի օր մրցույթներից մեկում Մաթևոսյանի ոճ էր իմ շատ սիրելի Արեան գործերից մեկում նկատել, էդքան նեղվել էի մեկ էլ, որ Լիոնը Մայ Վորլդ Մայ Սփեյսի մասին ասաց, որ ահա մեր կողքին Հրանտներ կան, ինչ-որ տենց բան: Չնայած կարող ա ես սխալ եմ, կարող ա՝ ուղղակի չուզող եմ


Շին հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: ՈՒղղակի էնքան էի հավանել, որ բառեր չգտա ասելու, էդ բառը լեզվիս տակ ընկավ: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լրիվ ճիշտ ես, ինչ ասեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (01.06.2013)

----------


## impression

*ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ* - էս ի՞նչ էր...  :Shok:  
կա պատմվածք սկսելու հազար ու մի ձև, որոնք հակում են ընթերցողին շարունակել ընթերցումը, բայց ասենք «Ամպը եռաց, փրփրեց ու լցվեց բաժակիս մեջ: Ցրտեց: Արև հորինեցի: Արևը քամվեց ու արնահոսեց իմ մի բաժակ սպիտակ ամպի մեջ: Թոքախտավոր ամպը արյուն թքեց:»-ը հաստատ էդ ձևերից չի էլի: տենց կարելի էր սկսել էն պատմվածքը, սկեչը, եսիմ ինչը, որը, օրինակ, սիմվոլիզմի վերաբերյալ մրցույթին ա ուղարկվելու: բայց երբ ասում են հոգեբանական թրիլլեր, ես պատկերցնում եմ արագ զարգացող ՍՅՈՒԺԵ, չոր, համարյա կինոյոտ շարադրանք ու անսպասելի ավարտ: տատս էլ պապիս ձեռը բռնած գա, չեմ քվերակելու

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Chilly (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> *ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ* - էս ի՞նչ էր...  
> կա պատմվածք սկսելու հազար ու մի ձև


Լիլ, ինքը ոչ միայն էդպես սկսել է, այլև ամբողջն էդպես է գրել. ձևի համար մեջը մի հատիկ «սովորական» նախադասություն չկա:
Ցնդեցի, որ կարդացի:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Arpine (02.06.2013), impression (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Լիլ, ինքը ոչ միայն էդպես սկսել է, այլև ամբողջն էդպես է գրել. ձևի համար մեջը մի հատիկ «սովորական» նախադասություն չկա:
> Ցնդեցի, որ կարդացի:


Ես էլ ցնդեցի, բայց ուրիշ ձևով  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

*Դեպի լուսին* - բան չասեց: դուր չեկավ, չկպավ, չհետաքրքրեց
ոչ միտքը, ոչ կատարումը, ոչ պատմելու ձևը...
սենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում եմ, բայց էսա հակահարվածի տեղ կտամ, ժող ջան, մի տեղ կդնեմ էս մրցույթի համար գրածս, կմտնեք ի՜նչ կուզեք կասեք, սրտներդ կհովանա  :Wink: 

ուֆֆֆֆ,  էլ ուժ չունեմ, մնացածն էլ հետո

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Դեպի լուսին* - բան չասեց: դուր չեկավ, չկպավ, չհետաքրքրեց
> ոչ միտքը, ոչ կատարումը, ոչ պատմելու ձևը...
> սենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում եմ, բայց էսա հակահարվածի տեղ կտամ, ժող ջան, մի տեղ կդնեմ էս մրցույթի համար գրածս, կմտնեք ի՜նչ կուզեք կասեք, սրտներդ կհովանա 
> 
> ուֆֆֆֆ,  էլ ուժ չունեմ, մնացածն էլ հետո


բան չմնաց, 6 հատ ա մնացել… կարդա, էլի՞…

----------


## impression

չէ չէ, լավ բան ա, դու կարդա  :Tongue:  
ժող, ու՞ր դնեմ իմ պատմվածքը, մի քիչ ղժանք-մժանք  :LOL:  այլանդակ վատն ա է

----------


## Վոլտերա

*10. Ֆագո*- Այ հիմա եմ ես հասկանում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր իմ ածելիները հեչ չէին հասկացել: Աչքիս էս Ֆագոն ու ածելիավորն իրար լավ ճանաչում են, կարող ա նույն կուրսից են դաժե  :Jpit:  Հղո ջան փաստորեն որդերի հետ ընկերություն անելը տենց հավես բան ա հա?  :LOL:  Հիստերիկա, կինդերներ, որդեր, պապի, երկար մազեր, ռոմանտիկ ա.. ծանոթ ձեռագիր ա, ճիշտ ա մոռացել էի որ դու պապիաֆիլ ես  :LOL:  Ինչ ասեմ, հավեսն էր. իմ կապույտ կապույտ կյանքից, ճիշտ ա բան չհասկացա, բայց եթե գոնե դու հասկացել ես, ուրեմն վստահում եմ քեզ, իմ սեր  :Love:  կապույտենց կպաչես, իրանք վարունգենց էլ կիմանան, չէ?

----------

Ruby Rue (01.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*8. Մի փոքր երջանկություն*- ՈՒֆ ուֆֆ: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես սրա մեջ ժանրը տեսել եմ: Մի քիչ ձգված էր, զգացվում էր, որ գրողը սկսնակ ա: Ահագին կեղծ բառեր կային, էն արևի լեռների նկարագրությունները մի քիչ Րաֆիական էին: Բայց ընդհանուր վատը չէր:

----------


## Վոլտերա

*11. Անտառում*- Չգիտեմ դուրս եկավ: Սենց հավես ու պարզ շարադրանքով, ոնց որ ամերիկյան սարսափ ֆիլմերից լիներ: Հետաքրքիր մոտեցում էր ժանրին, ես կասեի շատ ավելի ճիշտ մոտեցում: Ապրես հեղինակ ջան: Որ Աշոտին գտնեմ, խոստանում եմ կսպանեմ, բայց աչքերի մեջ չնայել չեմ խոստանում, որովհետև ես էլ նենց չեմ գժվում կյանքի համար  :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մնաց երկուսը

----------


## Վոլտերա

*7. Փրկության կործանում*.- Ոնց որ ես գրած լինեմ: Մտածում եմ կարող ա իրոք ես եմ գրել, վրես խաբար չկա: Բայց չէ, դժվար :Wink:  Օրագրային ձևը դուրս եկավ: Գրողը հաստատ 17-18 տարեկան իմ ոճի, ճաշակի մարդ ա: Իրան մի հատ պաչիկ: Էն կակտուսիկի պահերն էլ էր հավես :Jpit:  Փաստորեն ակումբում իմ տեսակ մարդիկ կան, վրաս խաբար չկա?  :Shok:  Նոր ես ու Ռուբին մտածում էինք կարող ա խմած ենք եղել գրել ենք, հիմա չենք հիշում որ մենք ենք գրել  :LOL:  Կարա լինի
Քվեարկելու եմ
Չնայած վերջին պահը ոնց որ ուզում էր սերիալային գնար

----------


## impression

*ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ - «Արևով թրծված լուսաբացը նվագում էր երկունքի լարայինով: Նվագում էր և փոքրիկ սրտիկի թախծալի բաբախյունը: Անձրևի կաթիլներից հյուսված անորոշ երաժշտությունը կրկին հիվանդագին տենդով էր լցնում աչքերի ծիծաղն ու տխրանքը...
Նորածին առավոտը արթնացնում էր աշխարհի պանդուխտ նոտաները. դրանք հառաչանքի կույտեր էին, մարդկային տրորված հույզերի փշրանքներ, ժպիտ, ցնորք, արցունքներ...Նորաթուխ երկնքից անթիվ աստղեր էին ընկնում, բայց դա ընդամենը մթագնած տեսիլք էր. աստղերի հետ մոլորված երազ էր կաթում կապույտից:»*
այ էսքանը որ գրել ա հեղինակը, մտքով հեչ չի անցե՞լ, որ էդ «նրբալլուկ» տողերից մարդ դեռ պետք ա կարողանա մի ձև պատկեր ստանա, որովհետև սա ֆաքին հոգեբանական թրիլլեր ա, ոչ թե՝ «լուսնի եղջյուրը ծածկվեցավ Քարքե լեռան հետևում...» չնայած ստեղ գոնե պատկերացնում ես, թե ինչ էղավ:

*«Նա ծիծաղում է տխրությունից, նա թախծում է երջանկությունից. գիտե՞ք, նա խենթ է...»* - հեղինակը պարզապես կարդու՛մ է իմ մտքերը /դե բայց իդեալական տարբերակում պետք ա հակառակը լիներ/
*«Որքա՜ն սիրտը կծկվում էր:»* - երկու հարց, չէ, նույնիսկ երեք՝ որքա՞ն էր կծկվում նրա սիրտը, ի՞նչ էր փոխվում նրա սրտի կծկումներից և երրորդ՝ սա նախադասություն ա՞:
*«Զգում էր`հազիվ էին արցունքները սեղմվել ու տեղավորվել բիբերում»* - բացահայտում հեղինակի համար. բիբերն ու աչքի խնձորակները բնավ նույն բանը չեն, հը-ը: բիբը էն փոքրիկ կլորակն ա, որ գտնվում ա աչքի խնձորակի վրա, ու դրանց վրա, մեջ, տակը արցունքը չի կարող սեղմվել կամ տեղավորվել:
*«Թախիծը մեղմ ժպտում էր, ժպիտը`մեղմորեն թախծում…»* - սպանեք ինձ հենց հիմա:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Sagittarius (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Դավիթ (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վարունգի հեղինակը կասկածելիորեն քեզ նման ա գրում, դրա համա՞ր


Ինձ նմա՞ն: Չի՞ էրևում, որ հեղինակը թինեյջեր ա  :Jpit:  




> տուֆտություն ա: Ապացուցիր, որ կարդալու արժանի բան ա: Մենակ dildo-վարունգի առկայությունը հերիք չի որ լավ գործ համարվի:


Կարաս վարունգը հանես, ու էլի լավ գործ կլինի  :Smile:  Հավես, սահուն ա գրված, տեղ-տեղ լավ ղժժացել ա (մասնավորապես, վարունգ չուտելու պահը): Իսկ բուսակեր դառնալը կարելի ա լիքը տարբեր ձևերով մեկնաբանել, չնայած վերևներում ինչ-որ մեկը մեջը հոմոֆոբիա տեսավ:




> Mari ջան, քանի որ քո գրառման մեջ Այվին կոնկրետ բառ էր ընդգծել՝ հանճարեղ, ենթադրում եմ, որ հարցը էդքան հավանել-չհավանելը չի: Ես հասկանում եմ բացարձակելու պատանեկան ձգտումը, բայց ախր *հանճարե՞ղ*: Մարի ջան, հանճարեղ Պիկասոյի նկարներն են, Ռախմանինովի երաժշտությունն ա, Չարլի Չապլինն ա հանճարեղ, Էյնշետեյնը, Կոմիտասը, Արթուր Ռեմբոն, Չարենցն ու Վարուժանը, հասկանում ես, չէ՞ ինչ բառ ա հանճարեղը, դա ինչ-որ անբացատրելի, ըստ էության կոնկրետ որոշակի իմաստ չունեցող բառ ա, որով իրենց բնագավառում կատարյալին ամենամոտեցած մարդկանց ենք բնորոշում: Ով իմանա, գուցե մի օր հենց ակումբում նման մի գործ հայտնվի, գուցե արդեն կա, ինչ իմանաս (չնայած ինքս հակված եմ, որ չկա ու դժվար էլ հենց ակումբում առաջինը հայտնվի, բայց դա շատ վիճելի ա), բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում մենք չենք, որ էսօր իրավունքն ունենք էդ բնորոշումը տալու  Էդպիսի մակդիրները նույնիսկ լրացուցիչ բացասական մթնոլորտ են ստեղծում որոշ ինձ նման կաղապարված ընթերցողների մոտ, օրինակ մի օր մրցույթներից մեկում Մաթևոսյանի ոճ էր իմ շատ սիրելի Արեան գործերից մեկում նկատել, էդքան նեղվել էի մեկ էլ, որ Լիոնը Մայ Վորլդ Մայ Սփեյսի մասին ասաց, որ ահա մեր կողքին Հրանտներ կան, ինչ-որ տենց բան: Չնայած կարող ա ես սխալ եմ, կարող ա՝ ուղղակի չուզող եմ


Շին, հա, ի՞նչ ա էղել, թող էդ մարդն էլ հանճարեղ համարի: Հա, թինեյջերների համար ամեն ինչ սև ու սպիտակ ա, մոխրագույն չեն տեսնում: Բայց ինչու՞ ես դու ուզում, որ մարդը միանգամից դուրս գա էդ տարիքից: Թող հանճարեղ համարի, ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ, դա էլ իրա գործն ա: Ի դեպ, Պիկասոյի անուն տվեցիր: Լիքը արվեստասերներ Պիկասոյին զիբիլ են համարում: Դե արի ու մի ասա: 

Ուֆ, գնամ մյուսները կարդալու:

----------

Վոլտերա (01.06.2013)

----------


## impression

*Փրկության կործանում.* - տրամաբանական սխալներն ու իրար հակասող ինֆորմացիան էնքան շատ էր, որ արդեն երրորդ օրագրային օրվանից դադարեցի սյուժեին հետևել, կարդում ու ապշում էի, թե ոնց ա հնարավոր էս աստիճան խճճվել սեփական պատմվածքի մեջ
ու մեկ էլ մի բան, երկու բայ եթե կա, երկրորդը անորոշ դրեք, մի խոնարհեք գլխից դուրս, այսինքն՝ ոչ թե՝ չէի կարողանում հայացքս կտրեի, այլ՝ չէի կարողանում հայացքս կտրել

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Ingrid (08.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

9. Ամարիլիս- Ահավոր ծանր ու դժվար էր կարդացվում: Հետն էլ երկար էր:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վերջ գնացի քնելու

----------


## ivy

Ախ, ախ, ախ, հիվանդ հոգու շշուկ դառնամ ես, նա արդեն երկու ձայն ունի...
Սպանեք գրականությունը, սպանեք  :Cray:

----------


## impression

*Մի փոքր երջանկություն* - նստած մինչև հիմա թրիլլ եմ լինում....
բան չունեմ ասելու, բացի նրանից, որ լավը չէր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ* - առաջին ռեակցիաս. նախկին Հավաքածուներից մի պատմվածք հիշեցրեց: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, լավ էր գրած, տեղ-տեղ շատ հավես արտահայտություններ կային, բայց դե չէ էլի, չէ, համոզիչ չէր: Չհամոզեց հեղինակը: Ու էլի նույն բանը կասեմ, ինչ նախորդի մասին. մի բանի մասին գրելիս պետք ա դրա մասին գաղափար ունենալ: Ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա հոդվածն ու պատմվածքը շփոթել, դրանք լրիվ տարբեր ժանրեր են: Ու մեկ էլ տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու խմբագիրը չտպագրեց:

Ժո՛ղ, հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չի նշանակում ինչ-որ անհասկանալի բաներ խառնել իրար, հրամցնել ընթերցողին, ոնց հասկանա, հասկանա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ* - էս ի՞նչ էր: Որոշակի հանգամանքներից ելնելով որևէ քննադատական խոսք չեմ ասում, բայց խիստ հետաքրքրված եմ հեղինակի անձով: Եթե կցանկանա զրուցել, ես պատրաստ եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հա, ի՞նչ ա էղել, թող էդ մարդն էլ հանճարեղ համարի: Հա, թինեյջերների համար ամեն ինչ սև ու սպիտակ ա, մոխրագույն չեն տեսնում: Բայց ինչու՞ ես դու ուզում, որ մարդը միանգամից դուրս գա էդ տարիքից: Թող հանճարեղ համարի, ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ, դա էլ իրա գործն ա: Ի դեպ, Պիկասոյի անուն տվեցիր: Լիքը արվեստասերներ Պիկասոյին զիբիլ են համարում: Դե արի ու մի ասա: 
> 
> Ուֆ, գնամ մյուսները կարդալու:


Բյուր, մեղա քեզ, էդ ինչ մի տենց վրդովվեցիր, ես նենց խաղաղ տոնով էի գրել իմ գրառումը, էդ էլ իմ կարծիքն ա: Մարին էլ շատ սիրուն պատասխանել էր, ինչը ինձ հույս ա տալիս, որ հետագայում մենք էլի զրույցի կբռնվենք: Դու չափազանց սուբյեկտիվ մարդ ես, Մարին չլիներ, մեկ ուրիշը մեկ ուրիշ ստեղծագործության մասին գրած լիներ, որը ենթադրենք դու էլ հավանած չլինեիր, դու ոչ թե իմ պես կփորձեիր քո մոտեցումը ներկայացնել, այլ շատ անտակտ բաներ կասեիր: Ու դու լավ գիտես, որ էդպես ա: Ծիծաղելի ա, երբ ինձնից, իմ կարծիքից էդպես վրդովված տոնով մարդ եք պաշտպանում, էսքան ժամանակ ոչ ոք չի տուժել զարկից իմ բազկի:

Եթե մի քիչ Պիկասոյի անցած ուղին ուսումնասիրած լինեիր, կիմանայիր Պիկասոն ինչից ա սկսել ու ինչի ա հասել, իրան չհավանել կարելի ա, ո՞վ բան ասաց: 

*Զիբիլ* բառը շատ տգեղ բառ ա, Բյուր ջան, ոչ թե զուտ իմաստով, այլ անբարեհունչ ա նաև` զուրկ գեղարվեստականությունից:

----------


## impression

*Ամարիլիս* - վատը չէր, գուցե քվեարկեմ

----------


## ivy

> *Ամարիլիս* - վատը չէր, գուցե քվեարկեմ


Լիլ, դու ո՞նց ես հասկացել վերջը:

----------


## ivy

> *ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ* - առաջին ռեակցիաս. նախկին Հավաքածուներից մի պատմվածք հիշեցրեց: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, լավ էր գրած, տեղ-տեղ շատ հավես արտահայտություններ կային, բայց դե չէ էլի, չէ, համոզիչ չէր: Չհամոզեց հեղինակը: Ու էլի նույն բանը կասեմ, ինչ նախորդի մասին. մի բանի մասին գրելիս պետք ա դրա մասին գաղափար ունենալ: *Ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա հոդվածն ու պատմվածքը շփոթել*, դրանք լրիվ տարբեր ժանրեր են: Ու մեկ էլ տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու խմբագիրը չտպագրեց:
> 
> Ժո՛ղ, հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չի նշանակում ինչ-որ անհասկանալի բաներ խառնել իրար, հրամցնել ընթերցողին, ոնց հասկանա, հասկանա:


Բյուր, բայց հոդված չէր էդ ստեղծագործությունը, այլ հենց պատմվածք: 
Ու ոչ էլ անհասկանալի բաների խառնուրդ էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Պիկասսոյին բան չասեք… Պիկասսոյին չհավանելը հենց ընենց պնդում չի կարա լինի…

----------


## impression

*Ֆագո* - ոչինչ, էլի վատ չէր
մնաց մի հատ
ոչ մի պատմվածք չկա մինչև հիմա, որ ասեմ՝ կպել ա ինձ, հուզվել եմ, մի բան եմ զգացել
եթե վերջինն էլ եղանակ չփոխի, կքվեարկեմ բոլորի օգտին, այսինքն՝ ոչ մեկի

----------


## Վահե-91

4-ն ու 6-ը աչքիս նույն մարդն ա գրել․․․

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մեղա քեզ, էդ ինչ մի տենց վրդովվեցիր, ես նենց խաղաղ տոնով էի գրել իմ գրառումը, էդ էլ իմ կարծիքն ա: Մարին էլ շատ սիրուն պատասխանել էր, ինչը ինձ հույս ա տալիս, որ հետագայում մենք էլի զրույցի կբռնվենք: Դու չափազանց սուբյեկտիվ մարդ ես, Մարին չլիներ, մեկ ուրիշը մեկ ուրիշ ստեղծագործության մասին գրած լիներ, որը ենթադրենք դու էլ հավանած չլինեիր, դու ոչ թե իմ պես կփորձեիր քո մոտեցումը ներկայացնել, այլ շատ անտակտ բաներ կասեիր: Ու դու լավ գիտես, որ էդպես ա: Ծիծաղելի ա, երբ ինձնից, իմ կարծիքից էդպես վրդովված տոնով մարդ եք պաշտպանում, էսքան ժամանակ ոչ ոք չի տուժել զարկից իմ բազկի:
> 
> Եթե մի քիչ Պիկասոյի անցած ուղին ուսումնասիրած լինեիր, կիմանայիր Պիկասոն ինչից ա սկսել ու ինչի ա հասել, իրան չհավանել կարելի ա, ո՞վ բան ասաց: 
> 
> *Զիբիլ* բառը շատ տգեղ բառ ա, Բյուր ջան, ոչ թե զուտ իմաստով, այլ անբարեհունչ ա նաև` զուրկ գեղարվեստականությունից:


Շին, արխային, Պիկասոյի կենսագրությունն էլ լավ գիտեմ, ստեղծագործական փուլերն էլ, բայց ԿԱՆ արվեստասերներ, որ իրան զիբիլ են համարում (ես չէ, ինքը իմ սիրած նկարիչներից ա):

Ու հա, սուբյեկտիվ եմ, Մարիին շատ եմ սիրում մեկ, երկրորդ դեռահասներին միշտ էլ պաշտպանում եմ:  :Tongue:  Եթե ասենք էդ նույն բանը Իմպոն գրած լիներ, ունքերից կկախվեի: 




> Բյուր, բայց հոդված չէր էդ ստեղծագործությունը, այլ հենց պատմվածք: 
> Ու ոչ էլ անհասկանալի բաների խառնուրդ էր:


Դե սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ տեքստի մեջ մեկ դա հոդված ա անվանում, մեկ՝ պատմվածք: Հեղինակն ինքն էլ չի կողմնորոշվում ինչ ա:



> Պիկասսոյին բան չասեք… Պիկասսոյին չհավանելը հենց ընենց պնդում չի կարա լինի…


Մեֆ, ես չեմ ասում, բայց ասողներ կան, գնա իրանց հետ կռիվ արա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դեպի լուսինն եմ կարդում




> Կարևոր չէ, որ ոմանք եղել են բժիշկ, լավ մարզիկ, համալսարանի դասախոս, կամ էլ պարզապես հասարակ բանվոր. հոգեկան հիվանդ լինելը այժմ բոլորին նույնացրել է իրար


Լավ էլի մարդիկ, լավ էլի  :Cray:  Ախր եթե մի թեմայով գրում եք, եթե չեք տիրապետում էդ թեմային, կա՛մ լավ ուսումնասիրեք, կա՛մ ուղղակի մի գրեք, շատ եմ խնդրում, մի՛ գրեք: Իմ լացն էկավ էս նախադասությունից:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես չեմ ասում, բայց ասողներ կան, գնա իրանց հետ կռիվ արա:


Հասկանում եմ Բյուր ջան, ուղղակի էդ ասողները հույսով եմ բավականին հիմնավոր բացատրություն ունեն… թե չէ ամեն ինչ էլ կարան ասեն…

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Դեպի լուսին* - էլի կաղում էր: Հարցականներ, որ քննադատության չեն ենթարկվում. Սահակը դեղեր չէ՞ր ստանում, որ տենց կատաղած էր, էդ ո՞ր օրվանից ա քույրը մենակով աբխոդ անում, բա աժդահա սանիտարներն ու՞ր էին: Ու հա, մեկ էլ կուզեի, որ հեղինակն ականջին օղ աներ, որ հոգեբուժարանում երբեք բժիշկներ, պրոֆեսորներ և այլններ չեն հավաքվում, որովհետև իր նկարագրած հոգեբուժարանում փակված հիվանդները հիմնականում շիզոֆրենիկներ են լինում, ընդ որում՝ բավական ծանր, սովորաբար նրանք բարձրագույն կրթություն չեն ունենում (որոշ բացառություններ, իհարկե, լինում են):

----------


## ivy

> Դեպի լուսինն եմ կարդում
> Լավ էլի մարդիկ, լավ էլի  Ախր եթե մի թեմայով գրում եք, եթե չեք տիրապետում էդ թեմային, կա՛մ լավ ուսումնասիրեք, կա՛մ ուղղակի մի գրեք, շատ եմ խնդրում, մի՛ գրեք: Իմ լացն էկավ էս նախադասությունից:


Բյուր, լավ էլի, դու էլ, ինչքան հոգեբուժական տեսարան ես տեսնում, վատանում ես: Սա հո դիագնոզ չի: Մարդը նկատի ունի, որ անկախ նրանից՝ ով ինչ էր, հիմա բոլորն էլ հոգեկան հիվանդ են, ու դա իրենց նման է դարձնում, միավորում է:
Մի քիչ թեթև տար, սա բժշկական գիրք չի:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էն շշուկներին մի կերպ դիմացա, բայց Անվերնագրին ասելու եմ: 

Մի՛ արեք սենց բաներ.




> Արևով *թրծված* լուսաբացը *նվագում էր* երկունքի լարայինով: *Նվագում էր* և փոքրիկ սրտիկի *թախծալի* բաբախյունը: Անձրևի կաթիլներից հյուսված *անորոշ* երաժշտությունը կրկին հիվանդագին տենդով էր լցնում աչքերի ծիծաղն ու տխրանքը...
> *Նորածին* առավոտը արթնացնում էր աշխարհի *պանդուխտ* նոտաները. դրանք *հառաչանքի կույտեր* էին, մարդկային տրորված հույզերի փշրանքներ, ժպիտ, ցնորք, արցունքներ...*Նորաթուխ* երկնքից անթիվ աստղեր էին ընկնում, բայց դա ընդամենը մթագնած տեսիլք էր. աստղերի հետ մոլորված երազ էր կաթում կապույտից:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Վարունգների առաջին պարբերությունը ոնց որ ես գրած լինեի. Նորվեգիա, ֆիզիկայի խնդիրներ ու պոֆիգիստական ոճ:
Բայց շարունակեցի ու հասկացա, որ նույնիսկ մի արկղ գարեջուր խմելու դեպքում էլ սենց բան չէի գրի: 
Իսկ հեղինակը շատ անլուրջ ա գրել, էքպերեմենտալ «ղըժ» ա կազմակերպել: :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կներեք, *Անվերնագիրը* չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ նախ որովհետև անվերնագիր է, երկրորդ որովհետև լիքը ավելորդ բառեր կան, բայց եթե դրանք հանես, տակը բան չի մնա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վարունգների առաջին պարբերությունը ոնց որ ես գրած լինեի. Նորվեգիա, ֆիզիկայի խնդիրներ ու պոֆիգիստական ոճ:
> Բայց շարունակեցի ու հասկացա, որ նույնիսկ մի արկղ գարեջուր խմելու դեպքում էլ սենց բան չէի գրի: 
> Իսկ հեղինակը շատ անլուրջ ա գրել, էքպերեմենտալ «ղըժ» ա կազմակերպել:


Էլ մի վրայիցդ ցրի  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Էլ մի վրայիցդ ցրի


Բյուր, անհնար ա դա Ռուբին գրած լինի, ուղղակի անհնար ա:

----------

Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Ես մի քիչ ուրիշ սպասելիքներ ունեի: Մոգական ռեալիզմի համեմատ ինձ թույլ թվաց.

*1.Վարունգներ*- Մտածում էի ի՞նչ կարելի է գրել, որ անհարմար չլինի: Հենց առաջին՝ ivy-ի մեկնաբանության հետ համաձայն եմ.




> 1–ին տարբերակ. «Վարունգներ»
> Ջահել ճուտ է գրողը, համենայնդեպս ինձ էդպես թվաց: Սիրային թեմայի մեջ ինչ-որ անհանգիստ ու լարված նոտաներ է փորձել մտցնել, վերջում էլ արդեն լրիվ ոգևորվել է, ես կասեի նույնիսկ՝ չափազանց շատ:
> Վարունգի թեման, չգիտեմ, հատուկ էր էդպես արված, թե չէ, բայց ինձ մի քիչ վուլգար թվաց. կամ էլ ես եմ չափազանց «փչացած»:
> Օրիգինալություն խաղալու փոխարեն էլ կարելի էր մի քիչ էնպես զարգացնել նյութը, որ իսկապես ասելու բան լիներ մեջը:
> *Բայց դե էս ամեն ինչն էլ ներելի է և արժանի չի խիստ դատի, եթե գրողը սկսնակ է և հետն էլ՝ թինեյջեր:*


Մենակ մի բան՝ ինձ թվում է հենց արժանի է դատի այն, որ գրողը 16-17 տարեկան աղջիկ է: Ախր սա ի՞նչ թեմա է նման տարիքի համար, եթե իհարկե ենթադրությունները ճիշտ են: Ուրախանում եմ, որ քննադատում են: Ամաչում էլ եմ ասեմ ում եմ կասկածում ու ում եմ հենց առաջին տողից պատկերացրել գրողի դերում: Երանի սխալ լինեմ: 

*2.Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)*- վրիպակներն իմ ուշադրությունը չշեղեցին: Այս ոճը սիրում եմ՝ համեմատություններ, <<մեկ, երկու, երեք>>, կրկնվող արտահայտություններ, որոնցով էլ պետք է հասկացվի ստեղծագործությունը: Այսինքն բառացի չի բացատրած, պիտի պատկերներին ուշադրություն դարձվի: Բայց հենց այդ պատկերները՝ որոնք բացահայտելու էին գործը, թույլ էին ու հենց դա էր խանգարում: Չնայած ինձ թվում է գործը հասկացել եմ: Սյուժեն կարելի էր այլ կերպ զարգացնել՝ իրական դեպքին երևակայություն տալու միտքը հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ինձ թվաց գրողի մոտ պատկերները ճիշտ վերարտադրել չի ստացվել՝ այսինքն ինքը գիտի, բայց չի կարացել այնպես գրի, որ չիմացողն էլ պատկերացնի: Սցենարը հավանեցի, բայց դե թույլ է գրած:

*3.ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ*- Հեղինակը փորձառու է՝ գիտի ոնց առաջին տողերից գրավի ընթերցողին: Իսկ ընթերցողին պետք է սկիզբը հասկանալի, ինչու չէ նաև սովորական ներկայացնել (սրա վրա ուշադրություն սկսեցի դարձնել մնացածի սկզբերը կարդալիս): Ընթացքն էլ պարզ էր, բայց  ոչ թույլ՝ հեշտ էր կարդացվում: Մութ բան չկար, մինչև  վերջի պարբերությունը, որը որ մի փոքր անակնկալի բերեց՝ <<վայ, փաստորեն սա սովորական լրագրողի հոդված չէ՞ր, այստեղ էլի բան կա՞>> ու հենց այդ անկնկալն էր, որ ինչ-որ չափով շրջեց պարզն ու հասարակը: Բայց դե առեղծված չկար, որը ես բոլորի մեջ փնտրում եմ ու հույս ունեի այս ժանրում դրանք շատ կլինեն: Հեղինակը լավ գրող է՝ հետաքրքիր գործեր կունենա, որոնք կընթերցեմ:

*Ավելացում:* Ամեն դեպքում Վարունգներ-ի մասին մի հատ լավ բան ասեմ՝ ագրեսիա կար, որը ես սիրում եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Էլ մի վրայիցդ ցրի





> Բյուր, անհնար ա դա Ռուբին գրած լինի, ուղղակի անհնար ա:


Ոչ պակաս դատարկացնդաբանություն էլ Ռուբին ա գրել էս անգամ: Բայց հաստատ՝ վարունգները չեն:  :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հասկանում եմ Բյուր ջան, ուղղակի էդ ասողները հույսով եմ բավականին հիմնավոր բացատրություն ունեն… թե չէ ամեն ինչ էլ կարան ասեն…


Մեֆ, բայց նորմալ չի՞, որ մեկին էլ Պիկասոն դուր չգա, իրան հարազատ չլինի էդպիսի արվեստը: Իհարկե զիբիլ անվանելը արդեն շնորք չի ու էդ չհավանողների կարծիքը ահագին արժեզրկում ա, իսկ էնպես զուտ չհավանելը ինձ թվում ա լրիվ նորմալ ա:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Մենակ մի բան՝ ինձ թվում է հենց արժանի է դատի այն, որ գրողը 16-17 տարեկան աղջիկ է: Ախր սա ի՞նչ թեմա է նման տարիքի համար, եթե իհարկե ենթադրությունները ճիշտ են: Ուրախանում եմ, որ քննադատում են: Ամաչում էլ եմ ասեմ ում եմ կասկածում ու *ում եմ հենց առաջին տողից պատկերացրել գրողի դերում*: Երանի սխալ լինեմ:


Դու՞ էլ ես ինձ կասկածում:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բայց նորմալ չի՞, որ մեկին էլ Պիկասոն դուր չգա, իրան հարազատ չլինի էդպիսի արվեստը: Իհարկե զիբիլ անվանելը արդեն շնորք չի ու էդ չհավանողների կարծիքը ահագին արժեզրկում ա, իսկ էնպես զուտ չհավանելը ինձ թվում ա լրիվ նորմալ ա:


Իհարկե կարա մարդը չհավանի Պիկասսո… դրանում տարօրինակ բան չկա ու ոչ էլ աննորմալ երևույթ ա, ուղղակի դա էնքան զուտ անձնական խանդիր ա դառնում որ բանավիճել չես կարող… իրենք չեն կարող վիճել թե ինչու Պիկասսոն լավը չի, բայց կարող են ասել "չեմ սիրում" ու քաշվել մի կողմ… բայց բացառված չ որ կգա մի մարդ որ համ էլ կապացուցի ու կվիճի… էդպիսի մարդիկ ժամանակին եղել են, բայց գնալով քչանում են…

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Դու՞ էլ ես ինձ կասկածում:


Ոչ: Չեմ ուզի դու լինես  :Smile:

----------

Ruby Rue (02.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եմ ինքնաբացահայտվեմ… կարա՞մ…

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եմ ինքնաբացահայտվեմ… կարա՞մ…


Լավ մտածի  :Jpit: 




> Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն: Ինքնաբացահայտվող հեղինակի ստեղծագործությունը չի հեռացվի մրցույթից, սակայն այդ ստեղծագործության օգտին տրված ձայների 50 տոկոսը կհամարվի չեղյալ:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2013)

----------


## impression

> Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եմ ինքնաբացահայտվեմ… կարա՞մ…


ինքնաբացահայտվի  :Jpit:  յա մեֆիստոֆելես, յա ալկագո՛լիկ

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, անհնար ա դա Ռուբին գրած լինի, ուղղակի անհնար ա:


Վայ դե ինքն ա  :Jpit: 




> Ոչ պակաս դատարկացնդաբանություն էլ Ռուբին ա գրել էս անգամ: Բայց հաստատ՝ վարունգները չեն:


Ռուբ, բայց դու գիտեիր, չէ՞, հայերենի չակերտները ոնց են դնում  :Think:

----------


## ivy

Չանես, Մե՜ֆ, չանե՜ս  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրանք ամենաբարի մարդիկ են՝ իմ ընկեր վամպիրները:


Համա թե բարի էր Դրակուլան, քանի շաբաթ ա մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս  :LOL: 

Ուֆ, կես ժամից ակումբն անջատվելու ա, արագ կարդամ:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ դե ինքն ա


Ինքը չի  :Cray: 
Չէր կարող անցյալ մրցույթի էն սիրուն, զգացմունքային ու քնքուշ պատմվածք գրած աչոնիկը հիմա էսպիսի բան գրել: Չեմ հավատում:

----------

Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Վայ դե ինքն ա 
> 
> 
> 
> Ռուբ, բայց դու գիտեիր, չէ՞, հայերենի չակերտները ոնց են դնում


Հմմ, ես օտարածին չակերտներին՝ նույն է թե մեծի ու փոքրի նշաններին, դեմ եմ:  :Smile:  Բայց մեկ-մեկ ալարում եմ դնել:
Ես մենակ մի պատճառով չէի կարա «Վարունգներ»-ը լինեի, որտև ես մեռնեի ինձ չէի կարողանա ստիպել էդքան շուտ գրել, ուղարկել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վայ դե ինքն ա 
> 
> 
> 
> Ռուբ, բայց դու գիտեիր, չէ՞, հայերենի չակերտները ոնց են դնում


Անկեղծ չեմ ուզում պուճուրներից որևէ մեկը գրած լինի, որովհետև հենց էդ վարկածը շրջանառվեց, մի տեսակ նեղվեցի, որ ես էս քննարկմանը մասնակցում եմ: Ոնց որ էրեխեքը իրանց համար զվարճանան, ես գամ կողքներին նստեմ ու հարամ անեմ:

----------

Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավ, ես ո՞րն էի գրել… չեմ հիշում… կարծեմ խիյարներն էին… հա՞…

----------

Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ռուբին Ֆագոն ա գրել, հանգստացեք:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դավ, ես ո՞րն էի գրել… չեմ հիշում… կարծեմ խիյարներն էին… հա՞…


Երանի դու գրած լինես :LOL:

----------

ivy (02.06.2013)

----------


## impression

ոնց թե Ռուբին Ֆագոն ա գրել.... Ֆագո՞, ե՞րբ ես Ռուբին գրել
այ քեզ հոգեբանակն թրիլլեր

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Փրկության կործանում* - չէ, սա Ռուբին չի, նա էդքան անգրագետ չէր գրի, եթե նույնիսկ հայերենի չակերտների տեղը չիմանար  :Jpit:  

Ուրեմն, հարգելի հեղինակ, սովորի, որ յ-ն գրվում ա ա-ից ու ո-ից հետո, մնացած դեպքերում չի գրվում: Հետևաբար՝ ոչ թե րոպեյով, այլ *րոպեով*: Ու մեկ էլ *համաճարակ* բառը կ-ով ա գրվում:

Մեկ էլ՝ ժող, ես շատ խաբար չեմ հայ հեղինակներից, բայց իրանք իսկականի՞ց տենց հարցեր են տալիս: Եթե հա, ապա կոշմա՜ր: Եթե չէ, ապա հեղինակի գրածն ա կոշմա՜ր:

Հեղինակն էլի դեռահաս ա էրևում: Ինչ-որ բան ուզում ա ասել, բայց դե հեչ էնտեղ չի էլի, հեչ տեղ չի հասնում: Սկզբի համար խորհուրդ կտայի լեզվի վրա աշխատել:

----------


## ivy

> ոնց թե Ռուբին Ֆագոն ա գրել.... Ֆագո՞, ե՞րբ ես Ռուբին գրել
> այ քեզ հոգեբանակն թրիլլեր


Ցանցառ  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

չէ չէ չէ չէ չէ չէ չէ … Fucko-ն եմ ես գրել, հիշեցի… հա ինքն ա Fucko-ն ա… 

150 դոլար էլ չեմ ուզում…

----------

impression (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Մեկ էլ՝ ժող, ես շատ խաբար չեմ *հայ հեղինակներից*, բայց իրանք իսկականի՞ց տենց հարցեր են տալիս: Եթե հա, ապա կոշմա՜ր: Եթե չէ, ապա հեղինակի գրածն ա կոշմա՜ր:


Հոգեբաններ նկատի ունե՞ս:

----------


## impression

> Հոգեբաններ նկատի ունե՞ս:


մեկա՝ կոշմա՜ր

----------

ivy (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հմմ, ես օտարածին չակերտներին՝ նույն է թե մեծի ու փոքրի նշաններին, դեմ եմ:  Բայց մեկ-մեկ ալարում եմ դնել:
> Ես մենակ մի պատճառով չէի կարա «Վարունգներ»-ը լինեի, որտև ես մեռնեի ինձ չէի կարողանա ստիպել էդքան շուտ գրել, ուղարկել:


Չէ դե, ես օրագրի վրա էի գնում, բայց որ մի քիչ խորացա, հասկացա, որ դու չես կարա լիներ, մի քիչ շատ վատ էր գրված, որ դու լինեիր  :Jpit: 




> Անկեղծ չեմ ուզում պուճուրներից որևէ մեկը գրած լինի, որովհետև հենց էդ վարկածը շրջանառվեց, մի տեսակ նեղվեցի, որ ես էս քննարկմանը մասնակցում եմ: Ոնց որ էրեխեքը իրանց համար զվարճանան, ես գամ կողքներին նստեմ ու հարամ անեմ:


Շին, էն որ պուճուրներից մեկն ա գրել Վարունգները, կասկածից դուրս ա: Ոտից գլուխ թինեյջերական գործ ա, չե՞ս զգում:

----------


## ivy

> չէ չէ չէ չէ չէ չէ չէ … Fucko-ն եմ ես գրել, հիշեցի… հա ինքն ա Fucko-ն ա… 
> 
> 150 դոլար էլ չեմ ուզում…


Ինձ մոտ ուրիշ ասոցիացիա էր առաջացել՝ faggot  :Blush:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Չէ դե, ես օրագրի վրա էի գնում, բայց որ մի քիչ խորացա, հասկացա, որ դու չես կարա լիներ, մի քիչ շատ վատ էր գրված, որ դու լինեիր


Բայց գրող աղջիկը պիտի որ իմ տարիքին լինի ու իմ պես մետաղյա թևնոցներ, կարմիր մազեր ու երկար մազերով տղերքի սիրի:  :Jpit: 
Ծակ փիլիսոթայություն էր մի տեսակ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոգեբաններ նկատի ունե՞ս:


հա  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> հա


Դժվար թե  :Jpit: 
Դե էս էլ ա մի պստո թինի գրել  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց գրող աղջիկը պիտի որ իմ տարիքին լինի ու իմ պես մետաղյա թևնոցներ, կարմիր մազեր ու երկար մազերով տղերքի սիրի: 
> Ծակ փիլիսոթայություն էր մի տեսակ:


Դե դրա համար քո վրա գնացի  :LOL:  Բայց դե հավատս չի գալիս, որ դու տենց անգրագետ կգրեիր: Ծակ փիլիսոփայությունը մի կողմ  :LOL:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> *Փրկության կործանում*
> 
> Մեկ էլ՝ ժող, ես շատ խաբար չեմ հայ հեղինակներից, բայց իրանք իսկականի՞ց տենց հարցեր են տալիս: Եթե հա, ապա կոշմա՜ր: Եթե չէ, ապա հեղինակի գրածն ա կոշմա՜ր:


Բայց հենց իմաստն էլ դա չի՞: Ախր պարզ երևում է, որ դա հոգեբան չի, դա աղանդավորական կազմակերպություն է որը և աղջկան ներքաշում է, վերջում էլ ինքնասպանության դրդում:

Մենակ ե՞ս եմ այսպես հասկացել, ուրիշ բացատրություն կա՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Բայց հենց իմաստն էլ դա չի՞: Ախր պարզ երևում է, որ դա հոգեբան չի, դա աղանդավորական կազմակերպություն է որը և աղջկան ներքաշում է, վերջում էլ ինքնասպանության դրդում:
> 
> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ այսպես հասկացել, ուրիշ բացատրություն կա՞


Փաստորեն դու՞ ես:  :Smile:

----------

ivy (02.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մի կտոր երջանկություն* - է հետո՞, մթոմ ի՞նչ:

Կլիշեախեղդ, անկապ գործ էր: Հեղինակն աչքիս էլի թինեյջեր ա:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց հենց իմաստն էլ դա չի՞: Ախր պարզ երևում է, որ դա հոգեբան չի, դա աղանդավորական կազմակերպություն է որը և աղջկան ներքաշում է, վերջում էլ ինքնասպանության դրդում:
> 
> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ այսպես հասկացել, ուրիշ բացատրություն կա՞


Ես ուրիշ բան էի հասկացել, բայց մերսի, որ բացատրեցիր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց հենց իմաստն էլ դա չի՞: Ախր պարզ երևում է, որ դա հոգեբան չի, դա աղանդավորական կազմակերպություն է որը և աղջկան ներքաշում է, վերջում էլ ինքնասպանության դրդում:
> 
> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ այսպես հասկացել, ուրիշ բացատրություն կա՞


 :Huh:  ուրեմն հեղինակը կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին էլ պատկերացում չունի: բայց փաստորեն լավ վառեցիր քեզ, հեղինակը դու ես  :Jpit:  էս մեկն էլ գտանք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր էսքանը  :Jpit:  Մնացած երեքը երկուշաբթի կկարդամ: Ամեն դեպքում, հլը որ նենց ահասարսուռ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չեմ կարդացել (ինչքան էլ որ չսիրեմ ժանրը, մեկ ա, համապատասխան գործ չկար առաջին ութի մեջ):

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Փաստորեն դու՞ ես:


Ես ընթերցողի դերում եմ :Smile: : 

Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե իրո՞ք ճիշտ եմ հասկացել: Ուրիշ ո՞նց կարելի է մեկնաբանել հոգեբանի հարցումները, գիրք նվիրելը, աղջկա վերաբերմունքի փոփոխությունները և ինքնապանության ձգտելը.

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ես ուրիշ բան էի հասկացել, բայց մերսի, որ բացատրեցիր


Շատ հետաքրքիր է: Դո՞ւք ինչպես եք հասկացել  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> ուրեմն հեղինակը կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին էլ պատկերացում չունի: բայց փաստորեն լավ վառեցիր քեզ, հեղինակը դու ես  էս մեկն էլ գտանք


Ես չեմ գրել, ընդամենը տալիս եմ իմ մեկնաբանությունը: Գոնե վերջում հեղինակն ասի ես ճիշտ եմ, թե իրոք ուրիշ բան կա:

----------


## impression

հիշում ե՞ք վարունգների մասին մի բան էի ես գրել մի ժամանակ, թե ինչքան ավելի հարմարավետ ա ունենալ վարունգ, քան ընկեր, բայց դա պատմվածք չէր, զվարճալի բան էր, ու էն էլ փարգմանել էի: ակումբում կա, ուղղակի չեմ գտնում: ուզում եմ ասել վարունգների մասին ամեն ինչ վաղուց ասված ա

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Մի հարց ունեմ. ո՞ր դեպքերում ստեղծագործությունն ընդհանրապես չի դրվում քվեարկության:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի հարց ունեմ. ո՞ր դեպքերում ստեղծագործությունն ընդհանրապես չի դրվում քվեարկության:




Այսի՞նքն:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Այսի՞նքն:


Օրինակ ուղարկված գործը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է լինում, շատ ցենզուրայից դորս կամ մի քանի տող բառերի կույտ՝ ոչ մի իմաստ:

Այդպիսի բան կա՞, որ նմանատիպ գործերը միանգամից հեռացվում են, առանց ինչ որ քվեարկության:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Օրինակ ուղարկված գործը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է լինում, շատ ցենզուրայից դորս կամ մի քանի տող բառերի կույտ՝ ոչ մի իմաստ:
> 
> Այդպիսի բան կա՞, որ նմանատիպ գործերը միանգամից հեռացվում են, առանց ոչ մի քվեարկության:


Եթե լավագույն տասնյակը չի որոշվում, ես փորձում եմ բոլոր  ուղարկված գործերը դնել մրցույթին:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Եթե լավագույն տասնյակը չի որոշվում, ես փորձում եմ բոլոր  ուղարկված գործերը դնել մրցույթին:


Հիմնականում թեմայի անհամապատասխանությունն է հետաքրքիր:
Եթե գործը ընդհանրապես չլինի հոգեբանական և թրիլլեր՝ լրիվ ուրիշ ժանրի գործ: Կդնե՞ք քվեարկության, եթե տասնյակ չընտրվի:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հիմնականում թեմայի անհամապատասխանությունն է հետաքրքիր:
> Եթե գործը ընդհանրապես չլինի հոգեբանական և թրիլլեր՝ լրիվ ուրիշ ժանրի գործ: Կդնե՞ք քվեարկության, եթե տասնյակ չընտրվի:



Այո:

----------

Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ընթերցողները կորոշեն, թե որ գործն է համապատասխանում թեմային և ինչ մակարդակի է գրված:

----------


## Enna Adoly

8.Մի փոքր երջանկություն
Չէի ասի,թե պատմվածքի միտքը լավն էր,բայց հոգեկան ապրումները լավ էին նկարագրված:Միայն մի տեսակ կիսատ թվաց սպանության պահը,թե ինչպես եղավ,որ այդ պահը մի քիչ խորը նկարագրվեր լավ կլիներ:Մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիցս սրա պատկերը մնաց ուղեղիս մեջ:

----------

Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *5-րդ տարբերակ
> 
>                                                                 Դեպի լուսին*


Էհ, էս մեկն էլ բան չասեց…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *6-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ*
> 
> 
> Արևով թրծված լուսաբացը նվագում էր երկունքի լարայինով: Նվագում էր և փոքրիկ սրտիկի թախծալի բաբախյունը: Անձրևի կաթիլներից հյուսված անորոշ երաժշտությունը կրկին հիվանդագին տենդով էր լցնում աչքերի ծիծաղն ու տխրանքը...


Իմ սիրտը սրան չի դիմանա, էն էլ էս գիշերով: Սա էլ կթողնեմ հետոյվա՝ որպես նյարդերի վարժանք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

10.Ֆագո
Հավեսն էր,մինչև հիմա ամենահեշտ ու հաճելի կարդացվողը:Ծանոթ ձեռագիր էր)))

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ինձ Կակտուս են ասում՝ ձեռքերիս փշերով թևնոցներ են, մազերս՝ ցից, հագուստիս էլ մետաղի փշեր են, դրա համար երևի կակտուսի նման եմ: Բայց ես միրգ Կակտուս եմ, ուտելու՝ այդպիսի բան դժվար թե հանդիպած լինեք: Ես դա ընդունում եմ, որովհետև այդպես ասողը կերավ ինձ մինչև վերջ: Կակտուսն եմ ես՝ համեղ, հյութալի ու փշոտ Կակտուսը...


Օ՜, սրան մարկետինգ ե՞ն ասում, թե՞ ինչ: Համենայն դեպս, հիմա ոնց էլ չլինի, պիտի կարդամ, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա  :Jpit: 
Տեսնենք-տեսնենք ))

----------

Դավիթ (02.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

11.Անտառում
 Ես պետք է գնամ հիմա: Աշոտը շուտով կգա տուն: 
Խնդրում եմ, եթե կարդում եք այս գրածս, գտեք նրան ու սպանեք, ոչնչացրեք ու հանկարծ չնայեք աչքերին... չնայեք: 

Ու եթե կարողանաք դա անել, սպանեք նաև ինձ: 
Ես չեմ ուզում ապրել:
Չեմ հասկանում հեղինակի խելքին ինչ փչեց,որ էս մասն էլ ավելացրեց:Սկզբից մինչև էդ մասը ընտիր էր,հենց հասավ էտ մասին երկու միավոր աչքիցս ընկավ:Չնայած հիմա էլ ամենալավնա էս ցուցակում))

----------


## Alphaone

Հավես մրցույթ էր, վարդագույն-երկնագույն, ռուսի մոտ գնացած ամուսնու մրցույթներից անպակաս թեմա, անհասկանալի, պաթոսային, առանց ասելիքի շարադրանք, մի խոսքով, ահագին հույսեր ունեի ուղղակի հզոր գործեր կարդալու, բայց երևի Հավաքածուի ամենաթույլ մրցույթն է  :Sad:  Կամ ես ժանրն էդպես էլ չհասկացա, կամ լիքը գործեր ժանրից դուրս էին: Էս անգամ չեմ քվեարկելու  :Cry:

----------

LisBeth (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *7-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Փրկության կործանում.*


Հնն  :Think:  Հետաքրքիր էր, որ ահագին բաներ հաստատում էին գրվածքի հերոս Կակտուսի ու իմ միջև եղած կապը, էդ թվում, օրինակ, կապույտ մազերը  :Xeloq: 
Մի խոսքով, շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար  :Jpit: 
Թրիլլեր չէր հեչ, համ էլ եթե Կակտուսի առնչությամբ ունեցածս կանխակալ կարծիքը չլիներ, երևի էլի առանձնապես բան չէր ասի… Մի ահագին էլ քերականական սխալներ կային: Բայց համեմատաբար լավերից էր:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Այբ,Մարի,Impression տեսա :Jpit: ))

----------


## CactuSoul

> *8-րդ տարբերակ
> 
>                         Մի փոքր երջանկություն*


ըմ… բան չունեմ ասելու
մի տեսակ անլուրջ էր երևի :/

----------


## CactuSoul

> *9-րդ տարբերակ
> 
>                                                            Ամարիլիս*


Էլի սխալներով լիքն էր, բայց էդ հեչ, լավ:
Ընդհանուր չհասկացա՝ ոնցն էր, որովհետև ամբողջ ընթացքում սինուսոիդի պես բարձրանում-իջնում էր, մեկ լավ էր, մեկ՝ վատ, մեկ ձգում էր, մեկ զոռով էր առաջ գնում:

Հ.Գ.
Նոր տեսա, որ լրիվ չեմ կարդացել: Հիմա կկարդամ, վերջնական կարծիքս կասեմ )

----------


## Enna Adoly

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ,որ հասնես վերջինին:Տեսնեմ միայն ինձա դուր գալիս :Love: 


> Էլի սխալներով լիքն էր, բայց էդ հեչ, լավ:
> Ընդհանուր չհասկացա՝ ոնցն էր, որովհետև ամբողջ ընթացքում սինուսոիդի պես բարձրանում-իջնում էր, մեկ լավ էր, մեկ՝ վատ, մեկ ձգում էր, մեկ զոռով էր առաջ գնում:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Նոր տեսա, որ լրիվ չեմ կարդացել: Հիմա կկարդամ, վերջնական կարծիքս կասեմ )

----------


## CactuSoul

Չեմ կարող ասել, թե 9-րդից առանձնապես մի բան հասկացա, բայց երևի որ ասում են թրիլլեր, սա ա, որովհետև ձգում էր, կարդացվում էր: Ահագին մասերում զգացվում էր, որ հեղինակն ուզեցել է ինչ-որ հզոր կամ տպավորիչ բան ասել, ուղղակի ինչ-ինչ բաներից ահագին իմացություն ա պետք երևի դրանք հասկանալու համար, որը ես չունեմ: Բայց դե հետաքրքիր էր կարդացվում:
Մարկի՞զ, կարող ա՞ քո մատը խառն ա էս գործում  ::}:

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), Մինա (02.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *10-րդ տարբերակ*
> * Ֆագո*


Ինչ-որ զարմանալի, մարխոշ, համով գործ էր:
Ռո՛ւբ, դո՞ւ ես  :Xeloq:

----------


## CactuSoul

> *11-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> Անտառում*


Այս մեկն էլ էր բավականին լավը  :Smile: 


Փաստորեն վերջ: Մեկնաբանություններն էլ կարդամ ու քվեարկեմ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## LisBeth

Անցած մրցույթին որ գթասիրտ գտվեցիք բոլոր տարբերակների հանդեպ, դրա համար էս մրցույթը սենց եսիմ ինչ դառավ։ Պատկերացրեք ինչ կդառնա հաջոդը, եթե էս դուխով շարունակվի։ Աչքերիս չեմ հավատում։ Ռայդե՞ր, և՛ դու impression, Բյուրակն։ Ո՞ւր ա ինկվիզիցիան, ո՞ւր են թունդ խոսքերը։

----------


## CactuSoul

> Անի ջան, դատաբժշկական փորձաքննություից հետո պարզվել է, որ կին է` ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ զարմանալի   ))


Հոս ջան, ուղղակի նկատի ունեի, որ 90-ականներին ծնվածները, նույնիսկ 80-ականների վերջիններն էլ, ինձ համար երեխա են: Իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ տարիներն անցնում են, մարդիկ մեծանում են, բան, բայց դեռ ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում մոտեցումս update անել  :Pardon:

----------

Մինա (02.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ նմա՞ն: Չի՞ էրևում, որ հեղինակը թինեյջեր ա  :


 Կարող ա թինեյջեր ա, բայց էդ դեպքում քեզ ա նմանակում, սարկաստիկ պահը խիստ արտահայտված ա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մի հատ ալկաշների լավ երգ կա խիյարների մասին…

Ագուռչիկի սալյյոննի
Ա ժիզն պռաշլա խռենովը
Դավայ կա վիպյիմ
Դա եշչո ապյած նալյոմ… է՛խ

----------


## impression

> Այբ,Մարի,*Impression* տեսա))


 :Shok:  սպանեք ինձ տեղում.... լավ էլի, ասենք մամայիս արև չեմ մասնակցել,ես սենց բաներ ի վիճակի չեմ գրել, էդքան թափ չունեմ, ֆանտազիա չունեմ, մտքի թռիչք չունե՜մ

իմ կարծիքով ամենաչստացված մրցույթն ա

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Sambitbaba (07.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2013), Մինա (02.06.2013), Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> սպանեք ինձ տեղում.... լավ էլի, ասենք մամայիս արև չեմ մասնակցել,ես սենց բաներ ի վիճակի չեմ գրել, էդքան թափ չունեմ, ֆանտազիա չունեմ, մտքի թռիչք չունե՜մ
> 
> իմ կարծիքով ամենաչստացված մրցույթն ա


Օկի լավ,չկաս:Ուրեմն ինձ թվաց:Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆանտազիային և մնացածին լրիվ հակառակն է: :Angry2:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ մոտ ուրիշ ասոցիացիա էր առաջացել՝ faggot


Ըհը, մի բառ էլ սովորեցի ակումբի շնորհիվ, իսկ ես հենց գիտեի` ֆագոտը երաժշտական գործիք ա, պարզվեց` ոչ միայն:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Ruby Rue (02.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Անցած մրցույթին որ գթասիրտ գտվեցիք բոլոր տարբերակների հանդեպ, դրա համար էս մրցույթը սենց եսիմ ինչ դառավ։ Պատկերացրեք ինչ կդառնա հաջոդը, եթե էս դուխով շարունակվի։ Աչքերիս չեմ հավատում։ Ռայդե՞ր, և՛ դու impression, Բյուրակն։ Ո՞ւր ա ինկվիզիցիան, ո՞ւր են թունդ խոսքերը։


Ինձ թվում ա խնդիրը ուղվածությունն ա, հոգեբանական թրիլլեր գրելու համար պետք ա առանձնահատուկ մտածողություն ունենալ, առանձնահատուկ մտքի թռիչք, ինտելեկտի որոշակի պաշար: Դե բոլոր դեպքերում ա դա պետք, բայց եթե մոգական ռեալիզմի համար կարելի ա ուղղակի շատ վառ երևակայությամբ տակից դուրս գալ, էս դեպքում արդեն միայն վառ երևակայությունը չի փրկի: Հետո ինձ թվում ա` անհնար ա շատ կարճ ծավալների մեջ դնել հոգեբանական թրիլլերը: Էս մրցույթի ամենամրցունակ գործը ես Գալաթեայից էի սպասում, գուցե նաև Հայկօյից: Կարդացած լինելով բոլոր ստեղծագործությունները` հույս ունեմ, որ իրանք չեն մասնակցել: 


Վարունգների այլընտրանքային կիրառության մասին պատմվածքը երևի ամեն դեպքում Բյուրն ա գրել, որովհետև ինքն ա հեղինակի թինեյջեր լինելը հա շեշտում, ու միաժամանակ քննարկման ընթացքում ինքը շեշտեց, որ ինքն էլ ա թինեյջեր: Բյուր ջան, երեխա ժամանակ տենց բաներ գրել, ընկերներով զվարճանալ, հիանալ սեփական համարձակությամբ, հրաշալի ա, բայց մրցույթի ներկայացնել, ուֆ, եսիմ է, սխալ-մխալ բաներ չասեմ, ինչ ուզում եք, արեք  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), Enna Adoly (02.06.2013), LisBeth (03.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013), Մինա (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ըհը, մի բառ էլ սովորեցի ակումբի շնորհիվ, իսկ ես հենց գիտեի` ֆագոտը երաժշտական գործիք ա, պարզվեց` ոչ միայն:


Շին, դա լավ բառ չի. կոպիտ ու վիրավորական իմաստով ա օգտագործվում։

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2013), Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Վարունգների այլընտրանքային կիրառության մասին պատմվածքը երևի ամեն դեպքում Բյուրն ա գրել, որովհետև ինքն ա հեղինակի թինեյջեր լինելը հա շեշտում, ու միաժամանակ քննարկման ընթացքում ինքը շեշտեց, որ ինքն էլ ա թինեյջեր: Բյուր ջան, երեխա ժամանակ տենց բաներ գրել, ընկերներով զվարճանալ, հիանալ սեփական համարձակությամբ, հրաշալի ա, բայց մրցույթի ներկայացնել, ուֆ, եսիմ է, սխալ-մխալ բաներ չասեմ, ինչ ուզում եք, արեք


Բյուրն էդպիսի անմշակ տեքստը չէր ուղարկի՝ էն էլ էդ կարգի սխալներով, բացառվում ա։

----------


## ivy

Էստեղ ոչ Գալաթեա կա, ոչ Բյուր, ոչ Հայկօ, ոչ Իմփրեշըն։

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2013), Մինա (02.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էստեղ ոչ Գալաթեա կա, ոչ Բյուր, ոչ Հայկօ, ոչ Իմփրեշըն։



Ամառային արձակուրդ ա պետք, լավագույն դեպքում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հնն  Հետաքրքիր էր, որ ահագին բաներ հաստատում էին գրվածքի հերոս Կակտուսի ու իմ միջև եղած կապը, էդ թվում, օրինակ, կապույտ մազերը 
> Մի խոսքով, շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար 
> Թրիլլեր չէր հեչ, համ էլ եթե Կակտուսի առնչությամբ ունեցածս կանխակալ կարծիքը չլիներ, երևի էլի առանձնապես բան չէր ասի… Մի ահագին էլ քերականական սխալներ կային: Բայց համեմատաբար լավերից էր:


Կակտուս, աչքիս հեղինակը սիրտս շահեց անունդ օգտագործելով: Ախր շատ անկապ գործ ա  :LOL: 




> Անցած մրցույթին որ գթասիրտ գտվեցիք բոլոր տարբերակների հանդեպ, դրա համար էս մրցույթը սենց եսիմ ինչ դառավ։ Պատկերացրեք ինչ կդառնա հաջոդը, եթե էս դուխով շարունակվի։ Աչքերիս չեմ հավատում։ Ռայդե՞ր, և՛ դու impression, Բյուրակն։ Ո՞ւր ա ինկվիզիցիան, ո՞ւր են թունդ խոսքերը։


Լիզբեթ ջան, էն ա, քլունգս միացրել էի էրեկ, ինչ որ պետք ա ասում էի, բայց դե ախր ո՞նց էդքան հեռու գնաս, որ գիտես դիմացդ կամ էրեխա ա, կամ էլ հիվանդ հոգի:




> Կարող ա թինեյջեր ա, բայց էդ դեպքում քեզ ա նմանակում, սարկաստիկ պահը խիստ արտահայտված ա


Է թող նմանակի  :Jpit:  ես դրանից մենակ ինձ լավ եմ զգում  :Jpit: 



> Վարունգների այլընտրանքային կիրառության մասին պատմվածքը երևի ամեն դեպքում Բյուրն ա գրել, որովհետև ինքն ա հեղինակի թինեյջեր լինելը հա շեշտում, ու միաժամանակ քննարկման ընթացքում ինքը շեշտեց, որ ինքն էլ ա թինեյջեր: Բյուր ջան, երեխա ժամանակ տենց բաներ գրել, ընկերներով զվարճանալ, հիանալ սեփական համարձակությամբ, հրաշալի ա, բայց մրցույթի ներկայացնել, ուֆ, եսիմ է, սխալ-մխալ բաներ չասեմ, ինչ ուզում եք, արեք


Հետս չխոսաս  :Angry2:

----------


## John

Իմ կարծիքով պետք է կետ մտցնել, որ միայն քվեարկելուց հետո կարելի է գրառում անել էս էջում, որ մարդիկ կարդան, քվեարկեն, քննարկեն, ոչ թե կարդան, հետո մեկնաբանություններն ու քննարկումները կարդան, էլի քննարկեն, էլի, էլի, հետո արդեն միայն քվեարկեն... որտև տենց ֆավորիտ տարբերակի ընտրության մեջ մեծ դեր ա խաղում ոչ թե սեփական կարծիքը, այլ մյուսների կարծիքները, հատկապես շատերի ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿԱՎՈՐ կարծիքը  :Smile: 

արդյունքում 20 հոգի արդեն գրառում է արել էս թեմայում, իսկ քվեարկությանը մասնակցել են միայն յոթը...

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով պետք է կետ մտցնել, որ միայն քվեարկելուց հետո կարելի է գրառում անել էս էջում, որ մարդիկ կարդան, քվեարկեն, քննարկեն, ոչ թե կարդան, հետո մեկնաբանություններն ու քննարկումները կարդան, էլի քննարկեն, էլի, էլի, հետո արդեն միայն քվեարկեն... որտև տենց ֆավորիտ տարբերակի ընտրության մեջ մեծ դեր ա խաղում ոչ թե սեփական կարծիքը, այլ մյուսների կարծիքները, հատկապես շատերի ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿԱՎՈՐ կարծիքը 
> 
> արդյունքում 20 հոգի արդեն գրառում է արել էս թեմայում, իսկ քվեարկությանը մասնակցել են միայն յոթը...


Հովսեփ, կա տենց բան, բայց դե տենց էլ մրցույթի կայֆը կկորի:

Հըմ, փաստորեն էս անգամ էլ ես մասնակցել  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հետս չխոսաս


 :Kiss:   :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ, կա տենց բան, բայց դե տենց էլ մրցույթի կայֆը կկորի:
> 
> Հըմ, փաստորեն էս անգամ էլ ես մասնակցել


ինչո՞վ կկորի կայֆը Բյուր ջան))) էն որ վերջին օրը ամեն ինչ կարա փոխվի հեղինակավոր մարդկանց ազդեցությամբ, է՞դ ա կայֆը, որը իմ առաջարկած դեպքում չի լինի)))

իսկ դու չե՞ս կռահում, թե որն եմ ես գրել  :Wink:  թե՞ դեռ բոլորը չես կարդացել

----------


## Enna Adoly

քվեարկեցի երկու գրվածքի օգտին,բայց միևնույնն է մնում եմ այն կարծիքին,որ ամենակարգինը «Անտառում»-ն է,չհաշված էն վերջի անկապ տողերը...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչո՞վ կկորի կայֆը Բյուր ջան))) էն որ վերջին օրը ամեն ինչ կարա փոխվի հեղինակավոր մարդկանց ազդեցությամբ, է՞դ ա կայֆը, որը իմ առաջարկած դեպքում չի լինի)))
> 
> իսկ դու չե՞ս կռահում, թե որն եմ ես գրել  թե՞ դեռ բոլորը չես կարդացել


Հովսեփ, եթե տենց ես նայում, ապա ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ չերևա, թե ով ում օգտին ա քվեարկել, որովհետև մեկ ա հեղինակավոր քվեարկություններն էլ կարան ազդեն  :Jpit: 

Չէ՛, չեմ կռահում որն ես: Վերջի երեք հատը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, առաջին ութի մեջ էլ ինչ-որ դուր չկայիր:

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ, եթե տենց ես նայում, ապա ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ չերևա, թե ով ում օգտին ա քվեարկել, որովհետև մեկ ա հեղինակավոր քվեարկություններն էլ կարան ազդեն 
> 
> Չէ՛, չեմ կռահում որն ես: Վերջի երեք հատը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, առաջին ութի մեջ էլ ինչ-որ դուր չկայիր:


դեեեե, ամեն դեպքում դեմ չեմ, որ սենց էլ մնա, միևնույն է ես շատ չեմ մասնակցում քննարկումներին, մաքսիմում գրում եմ հակիրճ կարծիքս + ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կարդում եմ ինչ է կատարվում )))
վերջին երեքում էլ չկամ Բյուր ջան, արխային  :Wink:  հաջորդին եմ պատրաստվում մասնակցել, դրա համար էին բարեփոխման փորձերը  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ամարիլիս* - էս Տեխնոլյուցիայի հեղինա՞կն ա գրել  :Jpit:  Լավ գործ էր: Ահագին թերություններ ուներ, լիքը ուղղագրական սխալներ կային, տեղ-տեղ պատմվածքի թելը կորում էր, տեղ-տեղ էլ տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ հեղինակը չափից շատ է ջանք թափել, որ լավ գրի, մի քիչ արհեստականություն կար: Ամեն դեպքում, առաջին գործն էր, որ լրիվ համապատասխանում էր ժանրին: Հավանաբար կքվեարկեմ

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ֆագո* - ընենց ժպիտը դեմքիս եմ կարդացել: Լրիվ Ռուբին ա իրա քաղցրեղենով-բանով: Բայց դե սա էլ ժանրին չի համապատասխանում, հո զոռով չի: Դեռ կմտածեմ՛ քվեարկեմ, թե չէ:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> *Ֆագո* - ընենց ժպիտը դեմքիս եմ կարդացել: Լրիվ Ռուբին ա իրա քաղցրեղենով-բանով: Բայց դե սա էլ ժանրին չի համապատասխանում, հո զոռով չի: Դեռ կմտածեմ՛ քվեարկեմ, թե չէ:


Ժանրը դեռ մի կողմ, ես էդ գործի սյուժեն ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկացել։

----------

Arpine (02.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> *Ամարիլիս* - էս Տեխնոլյուցիայի հեղինա՞կն ա գրել  Լավ գործ էր: Ահագին թերություններ ուներ, լիքը ուղղագրական սխալներ կային, տեղ-տեղ պատմվածքի թելը կորում էր, տեղ-տեղ էլ տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ հեղինակը չափից շատ է ջանք թափել, որ լավ գրի, մի քիչ արհեստականություն կար: Ամեն դեպքում, առաջին գործն էր, որ լրիվ համապատասխանում էր ժանրին: Հավանաբար կքվեարկեմ


Բյուր ես Վահիկին չնմանեցրի, թեև իրեն մրցույթի մասին ասել էի: Հա, ի դեպ, վարունգների հեղինակը չգիտեմ ով է, բայց քեզ ահավոր նման է գրել, բովանդակայինը չէ, ոճը: Եթե գոնե մի քիչ դուր գար, կմտածեի դու ես, բայց կամ ձեռ ես առել, կամ հաստատ դու չես   :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժանրը դեռ մի կողմ, ես էդ գործի սյուժեն ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկացել։


Ես հասկացել եմ, անգամ մեջներից համեմատաբար դուր եկածներից է, Այվ: Խեղճ երեխան ոչ մեկ չուներ, պապից բացի ու պապի մեռնելուց հետո գժվում ա, գլխի որդերեը, ավելի ճիշտ որդը՝ Ֆագոն, իրար ա գալիս  :Jpit:  Անձի երկվության թույլ ակնարկ կար ու էդպես...  :Smile:  Բայց ես Բյուրի նման չեմ կարող հայտարարել, ժանրի հետ կապ ունի, թե չէ, ժանրն էդպես էլ չհասկացա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (02.06.2013), ivy (02.06.2013), Ruby Rue (02.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Անտառում* - դե մի արեք էլի էդ բանը, մի՛ ասեք իրական պատմություն ա, սաղ էֆեկտը կորում ա:
Սա հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չէր, բայց լավ էր գրված: Վերջ, գնացի քվեարկելու:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Enna Adoly (02.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ալֆ, ես չեմ մասնակցել, հազար անգամ ասեցի  :Jpit: 




> Ժանրը դեռ մի կողմ, ես էդ գործի սյուժեն ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկացել։


Ալֆան արդեն բացատրեց  :Jpit:  Բայց ինձ թվում ա էս գործի մեջ էլ ղժժի տարրեր կային: Այ քեզ բան, Անտառումը կրու՞մ ա, Ամարիլիսը ձայն չունի՞: Հազար տարի էլ անցնի, ակումբցիների ճաշակը չեմ հասկանա:

Լավ, թռա ես, ուշացա գնացքից:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), ivy (02.06.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, ես չեմ մասնակցել, հազար անգամ ասեցի 
> 
> 
> 
> Ալֆան արդեն բացատրեց  Բայց ինձ թվում ա էս գործի մեջ էլ ղժժի տարրեր կային: Այ քեզ բան, Անտառումը կրու՞մ ա, Ամարիլիսը ձայն չունի՞: Հազար տարի էլ անցնի, ակումբցիների ճաշակը չեմ հասկանա:
> 
> Լավ, թռա ես, ուշացա գնացքից:


Սորրի, սորրի, դեռ լրիվ մեկնաբանությունները չեմ կարդացել  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Մտածում եմ՝ հեղինակներից շատերին ուղղակի անծանոթ է եղել «թրիլեր» բառն ու ժանրը: Մի հատ գոնե կարելի էր վիքիպեդիայում նայել. հայերեն հոդված էլ կա.




> Թրիլեր (անգլ.՝ thrill թրթիռ, հուզմունք բառերից) գրականության և կինոմատոգրաֆի ստեղծագործական ժանր, որը հանդիսատեսի կամ ընթերցողի մոտ առաջացնում է *անհանգիստ սպասում, լարվածություն, վախ*:


Հիմա էս կարդացածներից ո՞րն է առաջացնում անհանգիստ սպասում, լարվածություն կամ վախ  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Մտածում եմ՝ հեղինակներից շատերին ուղղակի անծանոթ է եղել «թրիլեր» բառն ու ժանրը: Մի հատ գոնե կարելի էր վիքիպեդիայում նայել. հայերեն հոդված էլ կա.
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա էս կարդացածներից ո՞րն է առաջացնում անհանգիստ սպասում, լարվածություն կամ վախ


վարունգների վերնագիրը  :Jpit:

----------

Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Մտածում եմ՝ հեղինակներից շատերին ուղղակի անծանոթ է եղել «թրիլեր» բառն ու ժանրը: Մի հատ գոնե կարելի էր վիքիպեդիայում նայել. հայերեն հոդված էլ կա.
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա էս կարդացածներից ո՞րն է առաջացնում անհանգիստ սպասում, լարվածություն կամ վախ


 :Shok: ինձ ասել են,որ տրիլլերը առաջացել է տրի/երեք/ թվից.
1.սեր
2.հոգեբանական բախում
3.սպանություն

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> ինձ ասել են,որ տրիլլերը առաջացել է տրի/երեք/ թվից.
> 1.սեր
> 2.հոգեբանական բախում
> 3.սպանություն


ստել են

----------


## impression

> ինձ ասել են,որ տրիլլերը առաջացել է տրի/երեք/ թվից.
> 1.սեր
> 2.հոգեբանական բախում
> 3.սպանություն


 :Smile:  չէ, իրականում առաջացել ա thrill բառից, որը նշանակում ա դող, սարսուռ, հուզմունք, գումարած er վերջածանցը, որն անգլերենում բնորոշում ա տվյալ բայի կատարողին, օրինակ՝ teach - սովորեցնել, teacher - ուսուցիչ
հիմա եթե thrill-ը սարսուռն ա, ապա thriller-ը սարսուռ առաջացնողն ա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (02.06.2013), Enna Adoly (02.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ստել են


 :Xeloq: դե ես արդեն հասկացա

----------


## Enna Adoly

> չէ, իրկանում առաջացել ա thrill բառից, որը նշանակում ա դող, սարսուռ, հուզմունք, գումարած er վերջածանցը, որն անգլերենում բնորոշում ա տվյալ բայի կատարողին, օրինակ՝ teach - սովորեցնել, teacher - ուսուցիչ
> հիմա եթե thrill-ը սարսուռն ա, ապա thriller-ը սարսուռ առաջացնողն ա


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Love:

----------


## Smokie

Դեռ ոչ քննարկումներին եմ հետեւել, ոչ պատմվածք կարդացել: Մտադիր եմ այս անգամ նույնպես խառը հերթականությամբ կարդալ :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Ահահաաա՜ :LOL:  դեռ առաջին մասերից նեե՜նց հեշտ ա ճանաչել իրա ձեռագիրը :Hands Up:  Իրա ոճն ա, իրա բառերը, իրա գործողությունները :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով դեռ պատմվածքը չավարտած, արդեն կասեմ, որ «Վարունգները» մեր Ռուբին ա գրել :Smile:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ահահաաա՜ դեռ առաջին մասերից նեե՜նց հեշտ ա ճանաչել իրա ձեռագիրը Իրա ոճն ա, իրա բառերը, իրա գործողությունները Մի խոսքով դեռ պատմվածքը չավարտած, արդեն կասեմ, որ «Վարունգները» մեր Ռուբին ա գրել


Ժո՛ղ, էնքան եք ասելու՝ ես էլ հավատամ, որ «Վարունգներ»-ն իմ գրածն ա:  :Jpit: 
Երդվում եմ Թորի մուրճով ու Ֆրեյայի մատանիով, ես չե՛մ, ես չե՛մ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Ժո՛ղ, էնքան եք ասելու՝ ես էլ հավատամ, որ «Վարունգներ»-ն իմ գրածն ա: 
> Երդվում եմ Թորի մուրճով ու Ֆրեյայի մատանիով, ես չե՛մ, ես չե՛մ:


Հետաքրքիր ա էդ ո՞վ ա քեզանից պատճենահանել :Jpit:  :Lol2:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Հետաքրքիր ա էդ ո՞վ ա քեզանից պատճենահանել


Չգիտես ինչի՝ կարծում եմ, որ գրողն ուզեցել ա, որ ինձ կասկածեն:
Բայց էլի եմ ասում՝ ես չեմ, չնայած առաջին պարբերությունը ոնց որ ես գրած լինեմ:
Դու ամբողջը կարդա Սմոք, հետո դատողություններ արա:  :Tongue:

----------


## Smokie

> Չգիտես ինչի՝ կարծում եմ, որ գրողն ուզեցել ա, որ ինձ կասկածեն:
> Բայց էլի եմ ասում՝ ես չեմ, չնայած առաջին պարբերությունը ոնց որ ես գրած լինեմ:
> Դու ամբողջը կարդա Սմոք, հետո դատողություններ արա:


Կարդացի :Jpit:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Կարդացի


Ոչ թե առաջին պատմվածքն ամբողջությամբ, այլ՝ ամբողջ մրցույթը:  :Tongue:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզբեթ ջան, էն ա, քլունգս միացրել էի էրեկ, ինչ որ պետք ա ասում էի, բայց դե ախր ո՞նց էդքան հեռու գնաս, որ գիտես դիմացդ կամ էրեխա ա, կամ էլ հիվանդ հոգի:


 Էրեխեքին կոփվել ա պետք, ամեն ինչի համար չի որ իրանց ճակատը կպաչեն կասեն ապրեք։ Հիվանդ հոգիների տեղն էլ հոգեբուժարանում ա, մի երկու թունդ բառով նրանց վիճակը դժվար ավելի ծանրանա։




> *Ամարիլիս* - *էս Տեխնոլյուցիայի հեղինա՞կն ա գրել*  Լավ գործ էր: Ահագին թերություններ ուներ, լիքը ուղղագրական սխալներ կային, տեղ-տեղ պատմվածքի թելը կորում էր, տեղ-տեղ էլ տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ հեղինակը չափից շատ է ջանք թափել, որ լավ գրի, մի քիչ արհեստականություն կար: Ամեն դեպքում, առաջին գործն էր, որ լրիվ համապատասխանում էր ժանրին: Հավանաբար կքվեարկեմ


Դա կբացատրեր սխալների առկայությունը։ Ես չէի ասի որ չափից շատ ջանք է թափած, ավելի շուտ հակառակը։ Էս գործը լրիվ համամատական կարգավիճակում ա, եթե ինչ որ մեկին դուր ա գալիս, մենակ նրա համար որ մնացածները ժանրին չեն համապատասխանում։ Մի երկու նորմալ գործերի կողքին չէր էլ երևա։ 

Բարձր մտքի թռիչք ու ինտելեկտի պաշար ունեցողները որոշել են որ եղածն էլ հերիք ա, կամ էլ ս նաս խվատիտ ու սենց անկրկնելի ժանրը տվել են կոշկակարների ձեռքը փորը բացելու ու աղիներով տունտունիկ խաղալու։ Հլը ազնիվ խոսք մի հատ նայեք էլի, ձեր արածը լրիվ թրիլլեր ա։

----------


## LisBeth

Ֆագոն էլ մինչև Ալֆայի բացատրելը չէի հասկացել ինչի մասին ա, երևի նենց հատուկ ծածկագրով ա գրված որ մենակ այլմոլորակայիններն, վհուկներն ու վամպիրներն են հասկանում։ Սերնդափոխության մի նշան ևս։ Եթե ասենք առանց տենց գույնզգույն անուններ տալու նկարագրվեր թե ոնց ա պապիկը ֆագոներով լցվում, հասկանալի կլիներ, ժանրին մոտիկ ու ես կքվեարկեի իրա օգտին։ 

Անվերնագիր ու մի կզտիկ երջանկության մասին բան չեմ ասում, որ մարդկանց չվիրավորեմ։ Այսքանով մրցույթը համարում եմ տապալված։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մտածում եմ՝ հեղինակներից շատերին ուղղակի անծանոթ է եղել «թրիլեր» բառն ու ժանրը: Մի հատ գոնե կարելի էր վիքիպեդիայում նայել. հայերեն հոդված էլ կա.
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա էս կարդացածներից ո՞րն է առաջացնում անհանգիստ սպասում, լարվածություն կամ վախ


Ասա է Ռիփ  :Jpit:  Ամարիլիսը մի քիչ լարում առաջացրեց, բայց համ էլ նրանից էր, որ տեղ-տեղ չէի հասկանում  :Jpit: 




> Էրեխեքին կոփվել ա պետք, ամեն ինչի համար չի որ իրանց ճակատը կպաչեն կասեն ապրեք։ Հիվանդ հոգիների տեղն էլ հոգեբուժարանում ա, մի երկու թունդ բառով նրանց վիճակը դժվար ավելի ծանրանա։


Էրեխեքին էլի կոփվել ա պետք, բայց էրեխեքը նոր են սկսում ու էն, ինչ իրանք գրում են, լրիվ իրանք են: Ժամանակի ընթացքում կլավացնեն ձեռագրերը: Այ, եթե նույն բաները երեսուն տարեկան մեկն ուղարկեր, հաստատ ժամանակ չէի ծախսի մեկնաբանության վրա, կասեի՝ վառել: Հըմ, բայց սա բոլոր գործերին չի վերաբերում: Մեկ ա, էրեխեք կան, որ շատ ավելի լավ են գրել, քան լիքը մեծերի գրած վառել կատեգորիայի գործերը:





> Դա կբացատրեր սխալների առկայությունը։ Ես չէի ասի որ չափից շատ ջանք է թափած, ավելի շուտ հակառակը։ Էս գործը լրիվ համամատական կարգավիճակում ա, եթե ինչ որ մեկին դուր ա գալիս, մենակ նրա համար որ մնացածները ժանրին չեն համապատասխանում։ Մի երկու նորմալ գործերի կողքին չէր էլ երևա։ 
> 
> Բարձր մտքի թռիչք ու ինտելեկտի պաշար ունեցողները որոշել են որ եղածն էլ հերիք ա, կամ էլ ս նաս խվատիտ ու սենց անկրկնելի ժանրը տվել են կոշկակարների ձեռքը փորը բացելու ու աղիներով տունտունիկ խաղալու։ Հլը ազնիվ խոսք մի հատ նայեք էլի, ձեր արածը լրիվ թրիլլեր ա։


Հըմ, Ամարիլիսի պահով համաձայն եմ: Բայց դե եթե մենակ էդ մի գործն ա ժանրին համապատասխանում, մենակ էդ մի գործը պիտի ձայն ստանա ու հաղթի, ինչքան էլ հեռու լինի կատարյալ գործ լինելուց:




> Ֆագոն էլ մինչև Ալֆայի բացատրելը չէի հասկացել ինչի մասին ա, երևի նենց հատուկ ծածկագրով ա գրված որ մենակ այլմոլորակայիններն, վհուկներն ու վամպիրներն են հասկանում։ Սերնդափոխության մի նշան ևս։ Եթե ասենք առանց տենց գույնզգույն անուններ տալու նկարագրվեր թե ոնց ա պապիկը ֆագոներով լցվում, հասկանալի կլիներ, ժանրին մոտիկ ու ես կքվեարկեի իրա օգտին։


Բայց Ֆագոն լրիվ հասկանալի ա է: Ճիշտ ա՝ սկզբում լավ չես հասկանում՝ ճիճու ա, մողես ա, թե ուրիշ լպրծուն արարած, բայց վերջում լրիվ պարզ ա դառնում:

----------

CactuSoul (03.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չեմ հասկանում, թե «Ֆագոյի» ինչը չեն հասկացել մարդիկ: Էն քիչ ստեղծագործություններից էր, որ մարդավարի, առանց ավելորդ ջանքերի կարդացի ու բան հասկացա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## impression

Անտառումն էլ կարդացի
ասելու բան չունեմ, գրածներից ոչ մեկը թեմայի մեջ չէր, ոչ մեկը չվախացրեց, անգամ թեթևակի սպասման զգացողություն չարթնացրեց
չգիտեմ ինչ անել - քվեարկել, չքվեարկել, եթե քվեարկել՝ ապա ում օգտին...
շատ բարդ ա, շատ, օգնեք ինձ

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե «Ֆագոյի» ինչը չեն հասկացել մարդիկ: Էն քիչ ստեղծագործություններից էր, որ մարդավարի, առանց ավելորդ ջանքերի կարդացի ու բան հասկացա:


Երևի էն պատճառով, որ մարդ թրիլլեր է սպասում սյուժեում:
Կներեք էլի, բայց պապի մահից հետո ցնորվելը էդքան էլ թրիլլեր չի. մեջը ոչ սյուժե կա, ոչ զարգացում:

----------


## impression

լավ, որոշեցի, քվեարկում եմ երրորդի ու իններորդի օգտին
երրորդն ամենասահուն գրվածն էր, իսկ ինը գոնե մի թեթև համապատասխանում էր ժանրին
ձեռս չի գնում հեչ, բայց դե ոչինչ լավ...

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), ivy (03.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երևի էն պատճառով, որ մարդ թրիլլեր է սպասում սյուժեում:
> Կներեք էլի, բայց պապի մահից հետո ցնորվելը էդքան էլ թրիլլեր չի. մեջը ոչ սյուժե կա, ոչ զարգացում:


Է ոչ մեկն էլ թրիլլեր չի որ տենց նայես: Բայց սյուժե լավ էլ կա, էլ մի: Ճիշտ ա, շատ չի զարգացրել, բայց մեկ ա կա սյուժե:

Մեկ էլ նոր մի բան մտքովս անցավ: Էս Լիզբեթը որտեղի՞ց ա խաբար Տեխնոլյուցիայից  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անտառում-ին ձայն տվածներ, մի հատ կասե՞ք ինչու եք ձայն տվել: Քանի գնում ա, էդ գործն ավելի ա ներվերիս վրա ազդում: Առաջատար լինելն էլ վրայից բոնուս:

----------


## ivy

> Է ոչ մեկն էլ թրիլլեր չի որ տենց նայես: Բայց սյուժե լավ էլ կա, էլ մի: Ճիշտ ա, շատ չի զարգացրել, բայց մեկ ա կա սյուժե:
> 
> Մեկ էլ նոր մի բան մտքովս անցավ: Էս Լիզբեթը որտեղի՞ց ա խաբար Տեխնոլյուցիայից


Ինձ համար «Վերադարձները», «Ամարիլիսը» ու «Անտառումը» համապատասխանում են ժանրին, ուղղակի «Անտառումը» շատ թույլ ա:

----------


## impression

ինձ համար ոչ մեկը ժանրին չի համապատասխանում, ուղղակի ճնշող մեծամասնությունն ավելի ա անհամապատասխան, քանի մի երկուսը
սենց դեռ չէր եղել, որ քվեարկեի «չարյաց փոքրագույնը» սկզբունքով
կներեք, որ սենց առնետ եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ համար «Վերադարձները», «Ամարիլիսը» ու «Անտառումը» համապատասխանում են ժանրին, ուղղակի «Անտառումը» շատ թույլ ա:


Ռիփ, ախր Անտառումը լրիվ դեպի գերբնական, վհուկ-մհուկ ա գնում, ու՞ր ա էնտեղ հերոսի հոգեկան անկայուն վիճակ: Դա թրիլլեր ա, բայց ոչ հոգեբանական: Ու իրա թույլ լուծումներով էլ լրիվ համը հանում ա:

Լսի, ասում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա Վերադարձները դու ես գրել, տեսել ես կապույտ աչքերով ռուս տատին էն մի ձևի չի ստացվում, թազա ձևի ես սարքել: Բայց դա էլ էն չի էլի, լիքը հարցականներ են առաջանում, որոնց պատասխանը հեղինակը չի տվել, խուսափել ա:

Մենակ Ամարիլիսն ա հոգեբանական թրիլլեր, էն էլ թույլ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Լսի, ասում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա Վերադարձները դու ես գրել, տեսել ես կապույտ աչքերով ռուս տատին էն մի ձևի չի ստացվում, թազա ձևի ես սարքել: Բայց դա էլ էն չի էլի, լիքը հարցականներ են առաջանում, որոնց պատասխանը հեղինակը չի տվել, խուսափել ա:


Լավ էլի, ես նույն բանը երկրորդ անգամ չէի փորձի գրել, էն էլ նույն մրցույթի համար, հետն էլ գայի, մենակ իմ գործին ձայն տայի, գնայի:
Խնդրում եմ էլ տենց բան չասեք:

----------

Stranger_Friend (03.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Գրական խորհրդից ոչ ոք չի մասնակցել էս անգամվա մրցույթին, էդ թվում նաև ես:

----------


## impression

որ ասում եք գրական խորհուրդ, ես ինձ կուզիկ պապի եմ պատկերացնում՝ կեղտոտ օձիքով  :Sad:

----------

ivy (03.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013), Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինձ համար ոչ մեկը ժանրին չի համապատասխանում, ուղղակի ճնշող մեծամասնությունն ավելի ա անհամապատասխան, քանի մի երկուսը
> *սենց դեռ չէր եղել, որ քվեարկեի «չարյաց փոքրագույնը» սկզբունքով*
> կներեք, որ սենց առնետ եմ


Ես էլ  :Jpit:  Սենց մրցույթ չի էղել, որ նենց հատուկ ֆավորիտ չունենամ:




> Լավ էլի, ես նույն բանը երկրորդ անգամ չէի փորձի գրել, էն էլ նույն մրցույթի համար, հետն էլ գայի, մենակ իմ գործին ձայն տայի, գնայի:
> Խնդրում եմ էլ տենց բան չասեք:


Ռիփ, բայց ինչքան մտածում եմ, էնքան բացում ա:  :Jpit:  Ախր լրիվ թխած ա: Կարելի ա նույնիսկ հեղինակին որակազրկել գրագողության համար:




> Գրական խորհրդից ոչ ոք չի մասնակցել էս անգամվա մրցույթին, էդ թվում նաև ես:


Իիիի, բա հայ-հայ ա հավատում էի, որ Վարունգները ես եմ գրել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013)

----------


## impression

էկեք հաջորդը մի քիչ ավելի ծանոթ ու մարսված թեմայով անենք, ասենք՝ Թե ինչ պատահեց, որբ շաքարամանից երկու կտոր շաքար պակասեց
 :Smile:  հա ինչ ես տենց նայում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էկեք հաջորդը մի քիչ ավելի ծանոթ ու մարսված թեմայով անենք, ասենք՝ Թե ինչ պատահեց, որբ շաքարամանից երկու կտոր շաքար պակասեց
>  հա ինչ ես տենց նայում


Ես մի նախադասություն եմ ուղարկելու. «Ռուբին կախվեց»  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), impression (03.06.2013), ivy (03.06.2013), Ruby Rue (03.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2013)

----------


## impression

> Ես մի նախադասություն եմ ուղարկելու. «Ռուբին կախվեց»


մեռա  :LOL:  լրիվ էն մի տողանոց պատմվածքներից ա  :LOL: 

ի դեպ, ժող ջան, լսել ե՞ք էդ մի տողանոց պատմվածքների մրցույթի մասին, որտեղ պետք էր օգտագործել թագուհի, աստված բառերը, ավելացնել գաղտնիք և մի քիչ սեքս:մեկը գրել էր սենց՝ - Աստված իմ,-բացականչեց թագուհին,- ես հղի եմ, և չգիտեմ, թե ումից: 

 :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013), CactuSoul (04.06.2013), ivy (03.06.2013), Շինարար (03.06.2013), Վոլտերա (03.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> մեռա  լրիվ էն մի տողանոց պատմվածքներից ա 
> 
> ի դեպ, ժող ջան, լսել ե՞ք էդ մի տողանոց պատմվածքների մրցույթի մասին, որտեղ պետք էր օգտագործել թագուհի, աստված բառերը, ավելացնել գաղտնիք և մի քիչ սեքս:մեկը գրել էր սենց՝ - Աստված իմ,-բացականչեց թագուհին,- ես հղի եմ, և չգիտեմ, թե ումից:


Էդ անեկդոտը որ հիմա նույնիսկ տարբեր լրատվամիջոցներում ա շրջանառվում, բառացի նույնությամբ քոփի ա արվել ակումբից:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ես մի նախադասություն եմ ուղարկելու. «Ռուբին կախվեց»


Սպանե՜ց:  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, բայց ինչքան մտածում եմ, էնքան բացում ա:  Ախր լրիվ թխած ա: Կարելի ա նույնիսկ հեղինակին որակազրկել գրագողության համար:


Բյուր, մենակ սկիզբն էր նման, էն էլ հաստատ զուտ պատահականություն է:
Բա որ մի քիչ էլ երևակայությունդ լարես, էն առաջին տարբերակի միջի «տղա էր, շորերը հանեց, տեսանք՝ աղջիկ է» մասն էլ նախորդ Հավաքածուներից մեկի մի գործին կնմանեցնես:
Արդեն ասել եմ, որ էս մրցույթը կարդալուց մոտս դեժավյուրներ էին լինում:
Բայց դե միևնույն է, կարծում եմ, պատահականություններ են, հատկապես որ սյուժեները լրիվ ուրիշ կողմ են գնացել: Թե չէ մենք հո դասական չենք, որ մեզնից արդեն թխեն  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Դեպի լուսինը John-ինը կլինի.

----------


## Արէա

Վատ էր: Շատ վատ էր: Սենց վատ ոչ մի անգամ չէր եղել: Շատ ապրեք:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), impression (03.06.2013), LisBeth (03.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Վատ էր: Շատ վատ էր: Սենց վատ ոչ մի անգամ չէր եղել: Շատ ապրեք:


Արէա, նախորդ մրցույթը տենց էլ չկարդացի՞ր, երևի ամենալավ Հավաքածուն էր՝ մինչև հիմա եղած: Ափսոս, որ դու չկայիր, նենց հետաքրքիր էր՝ որն էիր հավանելու էդ անգամ:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Վատ էր: Շատ վատ էր: Սենց վատ ոչ մի անգամ չէր եղել: Շատ ապրեք:


Երևի Հոգեբանական թրիլլերի համար 16000 նիշը շատ քիչ է: Հեշտ չի վախ, սարսափ, սպասում առաջացնելը՝ պատկերավոր նկարագրություններ են շատ պետք, որ մտքումդ կինո դառնա: Շատ թեմաներ էլ ծեծված են: Ինձ թվում է դա է պատճառը:

----------

Շինարար (03.06.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, նախորդ մրցույթը տենց էլ չկարդացի՞ր, երևի ամենալավ Հավաքածուն էր՝ մինչև հիմա եղած: Ափսոս, որ դու չկայիր, նենց հետաքրքիր էր՝ որն էիր հավանելու էդ անգամ:


Կարդացել եմ: "Կճեպներն" էր ամենալավը, չնայած ինձ թվաց մի քիչ հարյուր տարիոտ էր, բայց լավն էր: "Պարիր ինձ համարն" էլ էր լավը, էն որ կարդում վերջացնում ես, նոր ես հասկանում թե ինչ էիր կարդում, գնում միանգամ էլ ես սկզբից կարդում: Ընդհանուր լավ մրցույթ էր, ափսոս չկարողացա մասնակցել քննարկումներին: Իսկ էս մեկը, չգիտեմ, կամ թեման հաջող չի, կամ ուրիշ պատճառ կա, բայց ոչ մի քիչ թե շատ, էն որ ասես էս մեկը մեջներից լավն էր, տենց գործ չկար: Էս անգամ չեմ քվեարկելու: Սենց բան ոչ մի մրցույթում չէր եղել:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013), CactuSoul (04.06.2013), impression (03.06.2013), ivy (03.06.2013), LisBeth (03.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մենակ սկիզբն էր նման, էն էլ հաստատ զուտ պատահականություն է:
> Բա որ մի քիչ էլ երևակայությունդ լարես, էն առաջին տարբերակի միջի «տղա էր, շորերը հանեց, տեսանք՝ աղջիկ է» մասն էլ նախորդ Հավաքածուներից մեկի մի գործին կնմանեցնես:
> Արդեն ասել եմ, որ էս մրցույթը կարդալուց մոտս դեժավյուրներ էին լինում:
> Բայց դե միևնույն է, կարծում եմ, պատահականություններ են, հատկապես որ սյուժեները լրիվ ուրիշ կողմ են գնացել: Թե չէ մենք հո դասական չենք, որ մեզնից արդեն թխեն


Ռիփ, բա նա՞ էլ կապույտ աչքերով ռուս բաբուլյա չէր:
Հըմ, հա, շալվար իջացնելն էլ Սոմնիումն ա  :Jpit:  
Իսկ ռուս կին առած խոպանչի ամուսինների մասին էլ չենք էլ խոսում  :Jpit: 




> Երևի Հոգեբանական թրիլլերի համար 16000 նիշը շատ քիչ է: Հեշտ չի վախ, սարսափ, սպասում առաջացնելը՝ պատկերավոր նկարագրություններ են շատ պետք, որ մտքումդ կինո դառնա: Շատ թեմաներ էլ ծեծված են: Ինձ թվում է դա է պատճառը:


Ուֆ-ուֆ, նենց եք անում, որ գրազով գրեմ: Ծավալի սահմանափակումը ժանրից դուրս գալու արդարացում չի:

----------

ivy (03.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ընդհանուր լավ մրցույթ էր, ափսոս չկարողացա մասնակցել քննարկումներին:


Հա, ափսոս որ չկայիր, տեղդ երևում էր։

----------

Արէա (03.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մի շարք ակումբցիներ հավես չեն ունեցել մասնցակցելու մրցույթին: :Think: 

Ալֆան էլ էնքան անհավես ա եղել, որ կատեգորիկ կերպով հրաժարվեց քվեարկելուց:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

*4.ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ*- Մեծի գրած է: Առաջին օրը, որ իրար հետևից բոլորը կարդացի, այս մեկի ժամանակ ամենաշատն էի ուշադրություն լարում՝ թեև փոքրածավալ է: Ինձ թվում է թրիլլերի ժամանակ պետք չէ այսքան ծանր զգացմունքներ գրել՝ մարդիկ գործողությունների, դեպքերի են սպասում ու այդքան էլ հաճելի չի յուրաքանչյուր նախադասության վրա կանգնելը, վերլուծելը, նոր առաջ անցնելը՝ դա կարելի է շատ ավելի քիչ հաճախականությամբ օգտագործել, որ կարդացվի: Հեղինակը շատ սիրուն պատմվածքներ կգրի, երևի ակումբցի չի:

*5.Դեպի լուսին*- Արդեն ասացի, որ John-ին եմ կասկածում: Շատ ավելի թեթև, հանգիստ էր գրած, բայց հիմա էլ շատ պարզ էր: Բարդ նախադասություններ չկային, հասկանալու, վերլուծելու պահեր չկային: Ամեն ինչ մանրամասն գրված էր՝ հենց ուզում էի ինչ-որ պահ ենթադրություն անեի, մյուս նախադասության մեջ բացատրությունը կար: Դա էլ մի բան չի՝ ընթերցողին երևակայելու, մտածելու տեղ չի տալիս:
Մի բան էլ՝



> Էմման էլ շտապեց դանակը արագ վերցնել* և* դնել գրպանը: Սակայն Սահակը դա նկատեց* և* հարձակվեց Էմմայի վրա: Երկուսի միջև դանակի համար պայքար սկսվեց: Էմման ամեն գնով աշխատում է դանակը չտալ, իսկ Սահակը, որը ավելի ուժեղ է, պինդ բռնեց նրա կոկորդից *և* դեմ տվեց պատին: Այդ պահին նրա դեմքին փայլեց ցինիկ ու լկտի ժպիտը: *Եվ* Էմման զգաց իր անզօրությունը: Նա զգում է Սահակի տհաճ շնչառությունը *և* նրան թվաց, թե տեսավ մահվան դեմքը՝ չար ու սև աչքերով, մեծ քթով, ծուռ բերանով, սպիավոր ու մազակալած դեմքով:


Խոսելուց չի զգացվում, բայց ստեղծագործության մեջ հաճելի չի այսքան և-եր կարդալը: Կարելի է մի քիչ էլ բարդացնել նախադասությունները:

*6.ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ*- <<ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐի>> հեղինակն է հա՞: Ամեն դեպքում շատ նման են՝ սկսված վերնագիրը մեծատառերով գրելուց, վերջացրած առանց սցենարի ծանր նկարագրություններով: Նույն 4-ի կարծիքս է:

*7.Փրկության կործանում*- Սպասում էի, որ գոնե մի օրագիր լինելու է: Երևի 17-18 տարեկան մի աղջիկ իրեն հերոս վերցնելով օրագիր է գրել՝ մի փոքր թրիլլերի վերափոխելով: Չեմ կարծում ակումբցիներից է: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել (այսինքն հոգեբանը իրականում աղանդավոր էր և աղջկան ինքնասպանության դրդեց), ապա սցենարը լավն էր՝ չնայած երևի թրիլլեր չի: Կարելի է փակագծերը ավելի բացել, պարզեցնել, դեպքեր զարգացնել՝ ինչու չէ նաև սիրային պահեր մտցնել, հասունացնել ու շատ լավ գործ կդառնա: Իսկ եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել՝ չգիտեմ, ուրիշ բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում այս հակասությունների, գիրք նվիրելու, Աստված-Սատանա խաղալու մեջ:

*8.Մի փոքր երջանկություն*- Երևի Ռուբի Րյու կամ Մարի Մելիքյան (նեղացող չի լինի չէ՞, որ սխալվեմ): Հատկապես Մարի Մելիքյանի ոճին՝ ինքանով որ կարդացել եմ, շատ եմ նմանացնում: Ինչքանով է թրիլլեր՝ չգիտեմ, հետաքրքրություն չկար այդքան՝ բայց որ ուզում եմ լավ ու վատ կողմեր գրեմ, մի տեսակ ասելու բան չկա: Եթե վերջին երեքը նորից, ուշադիր կարդալուց հետո չհավանեցի՝ կքվեարկեմ: Չգիտեմ ինչ բառ տամ՝ ոնց որ լուրջ թերություն չկա, բայց չի ձգում, չի հետաքրքրանում կարդալուց:

Հ.Գ. Գործերի հիմնական նմանություններն են՝ գլխավոր հերոսը իգական սեռի է (բայց հաճախ չի զգացվում սկզբից), հոգեբանական պահը արտահայտվում է վառ երևակայությամբ, տեսիլքներով՝ որոնք իրական են թվում, իսկ թրիլլերը՝ վերջում ինքնասպան լինելով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկուսի միջև դանակի համար պայքար սկսվեց:


Աաաաա, նոր նկատեցի  :LOL:  չգիտեմ՝ Հովսեփն ա, թե չէ, բայց հաստատ ֆուտբոլասեր ա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի շարք ակումբցիներ հավես չեն ունեցել մասնցակցելու մրցույթին:
> 
> Ալֆան էլ էնքան անհավես ա եղել, որ կատեգորիկ կերպով հրաժարվեց քվեարկելուց:


Դավ, լավ, պետք չի էդքան կոպիտ:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, լավ, պետք չի էդքան կոպիտ:


Կոպիտ չեմ Բյուր ջան:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոպիտ չեմ Բյուր ջան:


Բա հավես չանելը ո՞րն ա: Ցանկացած չմասնակցած ակումբցի չմասնակցելու իրա հիմնավոր պատճառն ունի:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե դու անցյալ անգամ ասել էիր, որ էլ չես մասնակցելու մրցույթներին: Ստիպողական չի իհարկե, բայց եթե էսպես ա լինելու, էլ ինչո՞ւ ենք ակումբում անում, որ: Բլոգում կանեի ու մի 50 հատ միջակ գործ կդնեի մրցույթին:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2013), Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մի շարք ակումբցիներ հավես չեն ունեցել մասնցակցելու մրցույթին:
> 
> Ալֆան էլ էնքան անհավես ա եղել, որ կատեգորիկ կերպով հրաժարվեց քվեարկելուց:


Դավիթ ջան, էս զզվելի Ալֆան մրցույթի ժանրը ահավոր էր պատկերացնում, ուզում էի անպայամն էդ ժանրի մի քանի գործ կարդալ, նոր գրել, այն էլ թարսի նման դասեր, մրսածություն, էլի դասեր, լիքը դասեր, արդեն թրիլլերի հասնող մրսածություն... էդպես էլ ժանրը չհասկացա, որ մի բան գրեմ, ուղարկեմ, էլ ուր մնաց դնել, քվեարկել, ախր էս ժանրի ոչ մի բան չեի կարդացել, որ գոնե համեմատության մեջ քվեարկեմ... Հիմա մի քանի ֆիլմ նայել եմ, լիքը վերլուծականներ կարդացել, արդեն մի բան գրել երևի կարղանամ, բայց լավ ու վատ որոշելու համար դեռ մի քիչ էլ պիտի եփվեմ ժանրում  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), Enna Adoly (04.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013), Դավիթ (03.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավիթ's got a point… ուղղակի պատճառները պետք ա կոմպլեքս քննարկել… ամբողջությամբ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե դու անցյալ անգամ ասել էիր, որ էլ չես մասնակցելու մրցույթներին: Ստիպողական չի իհարկե, բայց եթե էսպես ա լինելու, էլ ինչո՞ւ ենք ակումբում անում, որ: Բլոգում կանեի ու մի 50 հատ միջակ գործ կդնեի մրցույթին:


Ես մենակ իմ մասին չեմ ասում, բոլոր չմասնակցած ակումբցիների անունից եմ ասում: Չեմ կարծում, թե կա տենց մարդ, որ չի մասնակցել մենակ նրա համար, որ հավես չի արել: Այնուամենայնիվ, էս մրցույթում առնվազն երեք-չորս ակումբցու տեսնում եմ: Եթե «հին գելերը» չեն մասնակցում, չի նշանակում՝ ակումբը չի մասնակցում:




> Դավիթ's got a point… ուղղակի պատճառները պետք ա կոմպլեքս քննարկել… ամբողջությամբ…


Հա, համաձայն եմ, լիքը քննարկելու բան կա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես մենակ իմ մասին չեմ ասում, բոլոր չմասնակցած ակումբցիների անունից եմ ասում: Չեմ կարծում, թե կա տենց մարդ, որ չի մասնակցել մենակ նրա համար, որ հավես չի արել: Այնուամենայնիվ, էս մրցույթում առնվազն երեք-չորս ակումբցու տեսնում եմ: Եթե «հին գելերը» չեն մասնակցում, չի նշանակում՝ ակումբը չի մասնակցում:
> 
> 
> Հա, համաձայն եմ, լիքը քննարկելու բան կա:


իմ կարծիքով առաջին հերթին շանրային մրցույթի հարցն ա… այն էլ Ակումբի շրջանակներում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իմ կարծիքով առաջին հերթին շանրային մրցույթի հարցն ա… այն էլ Ակումբի շրջանակներում…


Համաձայն եմ, պատճառներից մեկն ա: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչքան շատ եմ խորանում ժանրերի մեջ, էնքան ավելի եմ հասկանում, որ սխալ ա ժանրային ռամկաների մեջ դնելը: Էս թեմայում սաղս մեր հեղինակավոր «ժանրից դուրս ա»-ն ասեցինք, քաշվեցինք մի կողմ: Իրականում երբ գրական գործը ստեղծվում ա, հազիվ թե գրողը մտածի՝ ըհը, հոգեբանական թրիլլեր կամ մոգական ռեալիզմ գրեցի: Ժանրային դասակարգումը գրականագետի գործն ա, ոչ թե հեղինակի: 

Նայեք, անընդհատ քննարկվում ա ֆենթըզի անելը ու քննարկվում ա, որ սահմանափակ ծավալում հնարավոր չի: Հենց հիմա Կուրսերայում ֆենթըզիի կուրս եմ անցնում: Էնտեղ հեքիաթն էլ ա ֆենթըզի, սայ-ֆայն էլ, դետեկտիվն էլ, բայց մի հատ պատկերացրու էդ մրցույթին մեկը սայ-ֆայ ուղարկի: Սաղս մեզնից գոհ հայտարարելու ենք, որ հեղինակը ֆենթըզին ու սայ-ֆայն իրարից չի տարբերում, թե ինչ ա վիքիում ֆենթըզիում ուրիշ սահմանում ա տված:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), Enna Adoly (04.06.2013), Mephistopheles (03.06.2013), Ruby Rue (03.06.2013), Արէա (04.06.2013), Վոլտերա (04.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հըմ, Ամարիլիսի պահով համաձայն եմ: Բայց դե եթե մենակ էդ մի գործն ա ժանրին համապատասխանում, մենակ էդ մի գործը պիտի ձայն ստանա ու հաղթի, ինչքան էլ հեռու լինի կատարյալ գործ լինելուց:
> 
> Բայց Ֆագոն լրիվ հասկանալի ա է: Ճիշտ ա՝ սկզբում լավ չես հասկանում՝ ճիճու ա, մողես ա, թե ուրիշ լպրծուն արարած, բայց վերջում լրիվ պարզ ա դառնում:


Պիտի ձայն ստանայով չի, ով որ տարբերակի օգտին ուզում ա թող դրան էլ քվեարկի։ Ես արդեն հավանած մարդկանց մասին եմ ասում, չնայած հավանածը մի քիչ ուժեղ ա ասված։

Ֆագոյի իմ չհասկանալու պահը ավելի ընդհանուր բնույթ ա կրում, քան թե մենակ ճիճվի ու մողեսի պահը։ Սյուժեն էլ։ Բացի դա, որ ասում էր ֆագո ես մի սենց անհասկանալի, գունավոր,  հեքիաթային բան էի պատկերացնում ու դրանից հեչ սարսռելս չէր գալիս։ Ռեալիզմ, ահա թե ինչն էր պակասում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ, պատճառներից մեկն ա: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչքան շատ եմ խորանում ժանրերի մեջ, էնքան ավելի եմ հասկանում, որ սխալ ա ժանրային ռամկաների մեջ դնելը: Էս թեմայում սաղս մեր հեղինակավոր «ժանրից դուրս ա»-ն ասեցինք, քաշվեցինք մի կողմ: *Իրականում երբ գրական գործը ստեղծվում ա, հազիվ թե գրողը մտածի՝ ըհը, հոգեբանական թրիլլեր կամ մոգական ռեալիզմ գրեցի: Ժանրային դասակարգումը գրականագետի գործն ա, ոչ թե հեղինակի:* 
> 
> Նայեք, անընդհատ քննարկվում ա ֆենթըզի անելը ու քննարկվում ա, որ սահմանափակ ծավալում հնարավոր չի: Հենց հիմա Կուրսերայում ֆենթըզիի կուրս եմ անցնում: Էնտեղ հեքիաթն էլ ա ֆենթըզի, սայ-ֆայն էլ, դետեկտիվն էլ, բայց մի հատ պատկերացրու էդ մրցույթին մեկը սայ-ֆայ ուղարկի: Սաղս մեզնից գոհ հայտարարելու ենք, որ հեղինակը ֆենթըզին ու սայ-ֆայն իրարից չի տարբերում, թե ինչ ա վիքիում ֆենթըզիում ուրիշ սահմանում ա տված:


լրիվ ճիշտ ա… ժանրը նպատակ չի, այլ միջոց ա… և երբ տարբեր ժանրերում նույն մարդիկ են գրում, լավ նշան չի…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լրիվ ճիշտ ա… ժանրը նպատակ չի, այլ միջոց ա… և երբ տարբեր ժանրերում նույն մարդիկ են գրում, լավ նշան չի…


Մեֆ, իրականում կայֆ ա, երբ սկսնակ գրողն ուժերը փորձում ա տարբեր ժանրերում, բայց դա պետք ա ժանրի ռամկաների մեջ չլինի, այլ ինքն իրա համար փորձի: Հոգեբանական թրիլլերն ու մոգական ռեալիզմը շատ կոնկրետ ռամկաներ են, գրականագիտական տերմիններ են, որոնց մեջ պետք չի գրողին ու ընթերցողին դնել:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իրականում կայֆ ա, երբ սկսնակ գրողն ուժերը փորձում ա տարբեր ժանրերում, բայց դա պետք ա ժանրի ռամկաների մեջ չլինի, այլ ինքն իրա համար փորձի: Հոգեբանական թրիլլերն ու մոգական ռեալիզմը շատ կոնկրետ ռամկաներ են, գրականագիտական տերմիններ են, որոնց մեջ պետք չի գրողին ու ընթերցողին դնել:


այո, կայֆ ա, բայց դա պետք ա ինքնաբուխ արվի… գաղափարն ու աշխարհընկալումն ա որ գրողին բերում  հանգեցնում ա ժանրի որն էլ հետո գրականագետի կողմից որակավորվում ա որպես յեսիմինչ… կարա լավ առաջադրանք լինի՝ պրոյեկտ երբ ունես ռամկաներ որոնց մեջ պիտի տեղավորվես… բայց միայն առաջադրանք… սա իհարկե իմ կարծիքով…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

… ընդ որում հոգեբանական թրիլլերը բավականին մեծ բագաժ ա պահանջում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վայ, Մեֆն ու Բյուրն առանց իրար միս կրծելու իրար հետ շփվում են  :Love: 
Հլա ասեք՝ որոնք կարդամ:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), Վոլտերա (04.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վայ, Մեֆն ու Բյուրն առանց իրար միս կրծելու իրար հետ շփվում են 
> Հլա ասեք՝ որոնք կարդամ:


որտեև Մեֆն ու Բյուրը հասուն մարդիկ են… ու ինչքան էլ իրար կծեն-մծեն մեկ ա կա մի տեղ որ լրջանում են…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> որտեև Մեֆն ու Բյուրը հասուն մարդիկ են… ու ինչքան էլ իրար կծեն-մծեն մեկ ա կա մի տեղ որ լրջանում են…


Դե Բյուրը ես գիտեմ, որ հասուն ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե Բյուրը ես գիտեմ, որ հասուն ա:


ես էլ գիտեմ… that makes two of us

----------


## ivy

> Հլա ասեք՝ որոնք կարդամ:


«Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկները»՝ տեղն ա քեզ, ժանրն առաջարկեց ու քաշվեց մի կողմ, ուր ա քո տարբերակը, սա լրիվ քո ժանրն էր  :Angry2:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Մի շարք ակումբցիներ հավես չեն ունեցել մասնցակցելու մրցույթին:


Չգիտեմ՝ ում նկատի ունես, բայց մեկը ես թրիլեր գրողը չեմ:
Համ էլ մասնակցելը հո մենակ գործ ուղարկելով չի. տես ինչ ակտիվ մասնակցում ենք քննարկումներին:
Ու Բյուրը ճիշտ ասեց՝ հաստատ ուրիշ ակումբցիներ մասնակցել են. թող էս անգամ էլ «մշտականներից» քիչ մարդ լինի, հո ամեն անգամ նույն կազմը չի լինելու:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> «Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկները»՝ տեղն ա քեզ, ժանրն առաջարկեց ու քաշվեց մի կողմ, ուր ա քո տարբերակը, սա լրիվ քո ժանրն էր


Այվ, առաջարկելուց մտքովս անգամ չէր անցնում, որ կընդունվի... ոչ քննարկեցիք, ոչ էլ, ես ինչ մեղավոր էի  :Sad: 
Համ էլ ինձնից ինչ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր գրող:

----------


## LisBeth

> Վայ, Մեֆն ու Բյուրն առանց իրար միս կրծելու իրար հետ շփվում են 
> Հլա ասեք՝ որոնք կարդամ:


Բոլորն էլ կարդա, Անվերնագրից սկսի, եթե սուր զգացողություններ ես ուզում։

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.06.2013), Գալաթեա (03.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

ինձ թվումա տրված ծավալով հոգեբանական լավ թրիլլեր գրելու համար,պետքա ուղղակի դեպքը ու մենռելու պահերը անթերի նկարագրել,որ մեջ ինչ-որ բան շարժվի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինձ թվումա տրված ծավալով հոգեբանական լավ թրիլլեր գրելու համար,պետքա ուղղակի դեպքը ու մենռելու պահերը անթերի նկարագրել,որ մեջ ինչ-որ բան շարժվի...


չէ… տենց չի…

----------

Վոլտերա (04.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե դու անցյալ անգամ ասել էիր, որ էլ չես մասնակցելու մրցույթներին: Ստիպողական չի իհարկե, բայց եթե էսպես ա լինելու, էլ ինչո՞ւ ենք ակումբում անում, որ: Բլոգում կանեի ու մի 50 հատ միջակ գործ կդնեի մրցույթին:


Դավիթ ջան, բլոգում մասնակցողները ակումբում չեն ուզո՞ւմ մասնակցել: Ես գիտեի` բլոգում դեռ դնում ես:

----------


## ivy

> իմ կարծիքով առաջին հերթին ժանրային մրցույթի հարցն ա… այն էլ Ակումբի շրջանակներում…


Մեֆ, բա ո՞նց արվի: Ժանրային չլինի՞: Թեմատիկ էլ արվում ա, ասում են՝ շարադրություն: Առանց ժանրի ու թեմայի էլ շատ դժվար ա լինում գնահատել. ոչ մի հատման կետ չի լինում պատմվածքների միջև: Ո՞նց գնահատվի:

----------

Stranger_Friend (03.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> չէ… տենց չի…


Դե ասա,ոնց լինի,որ  դեպքերը շատ լինեն,ծավալը  քիչ: :Think:

----------


## ivy

> ինձ թվումա տրված ծավալով հոգեբանական լավ թրիլլեր գրելու համար,պետքա ուղղակի դեպքը ու մեռնելու պահերը անթերի նկարագրել, որ մեջ ինչ-որ բան շարժվի...





> Դե ասա, ոնց լինի, որ  դեպքերը շատ լինեն, ծավալը  քիչ:


Enna ջան, հեչ անպայման չի, որ մեջը մարդ մեռնի կամ դեպքերը շատ լինեն:

----------


## Smokie

*Վարունգները* վատ չէր գրված՝ սիրուն շարադրված էր ու բարեբախտաբար կարճ էր պատմվածքների մեծ մասի պես: Բայց ընդհանուր թեման դուրըս չեկավ, հատկապես վերջաբանը չհավանեցի, տպավորություն էր, որ հենց վերջաբանն է ամբողջ պատմվածքը փչացրել` տհաճ էր: :Pardon: 
Նոր էլ կարդացի *Դեպի լուսինը*: Հենց սկզբից այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ Էմման շատ լավն ա, բայց չսիրեցի իրեն նախ մարդ սպանելու համար՝ հետո ուրիշի վրա գցելու: Հասկացանք առաջինը պաշտպանվելու համար էր, բայց երկրորդի դեպքում ինչ ուզում էր լիներ նման կերպ չպետք է վարվեր: Բայց հենց դրանով էլ պատմվածքը հետաքրքիր էր՝ Էմմայի խղճի ձայնով ու Սահակի ուրվականով: Այս պատմվածքն էլ մի շնչով կարդացի՝ հետաքրքիր էր :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Enna ջան, հեչ անպայման չի, որ մեջը մարդ մեռնի կամ դեպքերը շատ լինեն:


Իրոք մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում ժանրը:Պիտի հուզի,ու վե՞րջ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բա ո՞նց արվի: Ժանրային չլինի՞: Թեմատիկ էլ արվում ա, ասում են՝ շարադրություն: Առանց ժանրի ու թեմայի էլ շատ դժվար ա լինում գնահատել. ոչ մի հատման կետ չի լինում պատմվածքների միջև: Ո՞նց գնահատվի:


Չգիտեմ… բարդ ա ասելի մի անգամից… բայց ժանրայինը ենթադրում ա որ մասնակցեն էն գրողները որոնք էդ ժանրում են ստեղծագործում և մարդիկ որոնց համար մեկ ա, մենակ հաղթեն, կամ էլ մարդիկ որոնք էքսպերիմենտներ են անում… վերջին երկու տեսակը գրում ա զուտ մասնակցելու համար… իհարկե կարա բացառություններ լինեն… 

թեմատիկը հնարավորություն ա տալիս որ գրողն ավելի ազատ լինի իր արտահայտչաձևի մեջ… էդ դեպքում լավ գործերը շատ են լինում… կարծում եմ… 

գնահատելու պահով, երևի խնդիրը նույնն ա… չգիտեմ…

----------

ivy (03.06.2013), Ruby Rue (03.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ասա,ոնց լինի,որ  դեպքերը շատ լինեն,ծավալը  քիչ:


խոսքը հեգեբանականի մասին ա… դա շատ բարդ ոլորտ ա… մենակ սպանույամբ որ լիներ, շատ հեշտ կլիներ…

----------


## ivy

> Իրոք մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում ժանրը:Պիտի հուզի,ու վե՞րջ


Պիտի սյուժեն էնպես զարգանա, որ լարվածություն առաջացնի կամ վախ, որ սիրտդ դող ընկնի, ասես՝ վայ, մամա ջան, հիմա ի՞նչ ա լինելու:
Ու էդ ինչ լինելը պիտի բոլոր սպասումներներն արդարացնի:
Իսկ կերպարներն էլ ու իրենց կատարած գործողություններն էլ պիտի խորը հոգեբականան շերտեր ունենան, տրիվիալ չլինեն:
Այ դա կլինի հոգեբանական թրիլեր:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), LisBeth (03.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Իրոք մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում ժանրը:Պիտի հուզի,ու վե՞րջ


Չէ պետք ա զգացմունքներ առաջացնի, ընդ որում ուժեղ, վախ, ցանկություն, զարմանք, հետաքրքրություն, զզվանք։ Հոգեբանական ասելով էլ, պետք ա ստիպի մտածել, պարտադիր չի գժերի ու հոգեբուժարանների մասին լինի։

----------

Enna Adoly (03.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Պիտի սյուժեն էնպես զարգանա, որ լարվածություն առաջացնի կամ վախ, որ սիրտդ դող ընկնի, ասես՝ վայ, մամա ջան, հիմա ի՞նչ ա լինելու:
> Ու էդ ինչ լինելը պիտի բոլոր սպասումներներն արդարացնի:
> Իսկ կերպարներն էլ ու իրենց կատարած գործողություններն էլ պիտի խորը հոգեբականան շերտեր ունենան, տրիվիալ չլինեն:
> Այ դա կլինի հոգեբանական թրիլեր:


Պրծ,էս մրցույթը լրիվ հեչա,էն վերջի <<Անտառում>>-ը մի քիչ դողացրեց,բայց սկզբի 2 տողում ու վերջի մի քանի տողում ինքն իր արածը ջարդեց.... :Angry2:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Չէ պետք ա զգացմունքներ առաջացնի, ընդ որում ուժեղ, վախ, ցանկություն, զարմանք, հետաքրքրություն, զզվանք։ Հոգեբանական ասելով էլ, պետք ա ստիպի մտածել, պարտադիր չի գժերի ու հոգեբուժարանների մասին լինի։


 :LOL: Ստեղ սաղ էտպեսա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս ժանրի մեջ *հոգեբանական*-ը շատ կարևոր բառ ա…

----------

Enna Adoly (03.06.2013), LisBeth (03.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այո, կայֆ ա, բայց դա պետք ա ինքնաբուխ արվի… գաղափարն ու աշխարհընկալումն ա որ գրողին բերում  հանգեցնում ա ժանրի որն էլ հետո գրականագետի կողմից որակավորվում ա որպես յեսիմինչ… կարա լավ առաջադրանք լինի՝ պրոյեկտ երբ ունես ռամկաներ որոնց մեջ պիտի տեղավորվես… բայց միայն առաջադրանք… սա իհարկե իմ կարծիքով…


Հա բա, ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ պետք ա ինքնաբուխ արվի: Մեկը ես գիտեմ՝ ինձ խեղդեն, ես հոգեբանական թրիլլեր, դետեկտիվ կամ սայ-ֆայ չեմ գրի, հո զոռով չի, կլանիչ սյուժեներն իմ բանը չեն: Բայց մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ եթե Գալը մասնակցեր էս մրցույթին, տասով զրո էր անելու սաղին, հաստատ էլ չէինք ասի՝ չհաջողված մրցույթ:




> … ընդ որում հոգեբանական թրիլլերը բավականին մեծ բագաժ ա պահանջում…


Կա տենց բան: Էն ա, նայի, սաղ գործերում մարդիկ քիթները խոթել են նենց տեղ, որից խաբար չեն: 




> «Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկները»՝ տեղն ա քեզ, ժանրն առաջարկեց ու քաշվեց մի կողմ, ուր ա քո տարբերակը, սա լրիվ քո ժանրն էր


Իսկականից  :Sad: 




> Մեֆ, բա ո՞նց արվի: Ժանրային չլինի՞: Թեմատիկ էլ արվում ա, ասում են՝ շարադրություն: Առանց ժանրի ու թեմայի էլ շատ դժվար ա լինում գնահատել. ոչ մի հատման կետ չի լինում պատմվածքների միջև: Ո՞նց գնահատվի:


Ռիփ, կարո՞ղ ա ստեղ՝ ժանրայինում շարադրություն չկա  :Jpit: 
Կարելի ա անել և՛ ժանրային, և՛ թեմատիկ սահմանափակում: Ժանրը լինի պատմվածք, թեման էլ կորոշենք:

----------

ivy (03.06.2013)

----------


## impression

ժողովուրդ, էդ կարճ պատմվածքները նենց են ինձ տանում, էկեք տենց մի բան փորձենք էլի, համ կարդալը հեշտ կլինի, համ էլ ընդհանուր շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա, սահմանափակումն էլ մենակ էն ա, որ ասենք թե կես էջից չանցնի: նենց հավեսով կմասնակցեի

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013), CactuSoul (04.06.2013), Enna Adoly (04.06.2013), ivy (03.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> ժողովուրդ, էդ կարճ պատմվածքները նենց են ինձ տանում, էկեք տենց մի բան փորձենք էլի, համ կարդալը հեշտ կլինի, համ էլ ընդհանուր շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա, սահմանափակումն էլ մենակ էն ա, որ ասենք թե կես էջից չանցնի: նենց հավեսով կմասնակցեի


Էդ հենց իմ ժանրն ա, մի քանի բառով ամբողջն ասես, վերջացնես, հետո էնքան ասեցին շատ կարճ ես գրում, սկսեցի ջուր ծեծել, հիմա էլ ասում են շատ ես երկարացնում  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), Enna Adoly (04.06.2013), impression (03.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> ժողովուրդ, էդ կարճ պատմվածքները նենց են ինձ տանում, էկեք տենց մի բան փորձենք էլի, համ կարդալը հեշտ կլինի, համ էլ ընդհանուր շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա, սահմանափակումն էլ մենակ էն ա, որ ասենք թե կես էջից չանցնի: նենց հավեսով կմասնակցեի


Կես է՞ջ  :Blink:   :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013), CactuSoul (04.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ժանրը լինի պատմվածք, թեման էլ կորոշենք:


Հա, ես թեմատիկ պատմվածքին երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## impression

> Կես է՞ջ


հա բա ինչ... Բորխեսն ասում ա, երբ ուզում ես մի բան գրել, գրի, հետո նայի, թե առանց որ բառերի ու նախադասությունների կկարողանաս յոլա գնալ: Դրանք հանի: հետո անցի հոմանիշներին, եթե շատ են կամ դրանց բացակայությունից իմաստը չի փոխվում, հանի: տենց վեպն էլ կարելի ա կես էջ սարքել

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013), Enna Adoly (04.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> հա բա ինչ... Բորխեսն ասում ա, երբ ուզում ես մի բան գրել, գրի, հետո նայի, թե առանց որ բառերի ու նախադասությունների կկարողանաս յոլա գնալ: Դրանք հանի: հետո անցի հոմանիշներին, եթե շատ են կամ դրանց բացակայությունից իմաստը չի փոխվում, հանի: տենց վեպն էլ կարելի ա կես էջ սարքել


Բորխե՜ս  :Angry2:

----------


## LisBeth

> ժողովուրդ, էդ կարճ պատմվածքները նենց են ինձ տանում, էկեք տենց մի բան փորձենք էլի, համ կարդալը հեշտ կլինի, համ էլ ընդհանուր շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա, սահմանափակումն էլ մենակ էն ա, որ ասենք թե կես էջից չանցնի: նենց հավեսով կմասնակցեի


Հետաքրքիր կլինի, թեթև ռազմինկա։ Բայց ստեղ պետք ա հիշել որ ոչ բոլոր կարճ պատմվածքներն են հեշտ կարդացվում ու ընկալվում։ Ասենք մեկը բռնի իրան դնի Բորխեսի տեղը, մնացածներն էլ գլուխ ջարդեն դրա վրա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ժողովուրդ, կարդացեք, քվեարկեք կամ գոնե կարծիք գրեք, վերլուծեք, տխուր ա սենց:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (03.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժողովուրդ, էդ կարճ պատմվածքները նենց են ինձ տանում, էկեք տենց մի բան փորձենք էլի, համ կարդալը հեշտ կլինի, համ էլ ընդհանուր շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա, սահմանափակումն էլ մենակ էն ա, որ ասենք թե կես էջից չանցնի: նենց հավեսով կմասնակցեի


Հա՜, ասենք մաքսիմում 400-500 բառ: Կա՜յֆ: Ես ջահել ժամանակ հենց էդ ծավալի վրա էի տարած:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2013), impression (04.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, Ամարիլիսում ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ վերջը էդ սևացած կոպերով աղջիկը կա՞ր, թե՞ տեսողական ցնորք էր:

----------

Alphaone (04.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Բորխե՜ս


Բորխե՜ս  :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (04.06.2013), impression (04.06.2013), Դատարկություն (05.06.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Ժող, Ամարիլիսում ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ վերջը էդ սևացած կոպերով աղջիկը կա՞ր, թե՞ տեսողական ցնորք էր:


Կար ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ուղղակի վատ ա պատմած, զգացվում ա որ հեղինակը սյուժե ա մտածել, հերոսներ ու միջավայր ա ստեղծել, բայց չի կարողանում պարզ պատմել էն ամենն ինչ մտածել ա, նախ շատ դժվար ա կարդացվում, հետո ահավոր խառն ա, չես կարողանում հասկանալ ընդհանուր կատարվածը, պարզ չի ո՞րն ա իրական, ո՞րը երևակայություն, ո՞րը հիշողություն: Հեղինակը ճիշտ կաներ ուշադրություն դարձներ սրան, ու փորձեր ավելի պարզ ու հասկանալի արտահայտեր մտքերը հետագայում:

----------

impression (04.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (04.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կար ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ուղղակի վատ ա պատմած, զգացվում ա որ հեղինակը սյուժե ա մտածել, հերոսներ ու միջավայր ա ստեղծել, բայց չի կարողանում պարզ պատմել էն ամենն ինչ մտածել ա, նախ շատ դժվար ա կարդացվում, հետո ահավոր խառն ա, չես կարողանում հասկանալ ընդհանուր կատարվածը, պարզ չի ո՞րն ա իրական, ո՞րը երևակայություն, ո՞րը հիշողություն: Հեղինակը ճիշտ կաներ ուշադրություն դարձներ սրան, ու փորձեր ավելի պարզ ու հասկանալի արտահայտեր մտքերը հետագայում:


Կարծում եմ՝ հեղինակը հատուկ ա արել: Ի դեպ, էդ նույն հնարքը նաև Վերադարձներում ա արված. ավելի շատ թողնում ա ընթերցողին որոշել որն ա ճիշտը: Ամարիլիսը հա՛, խառն էր, բայց նենց չի էլի, որ անհասկանալի էր: Ի դեպ, ես էնքան հեռու կգնայի ու կասեի, որ ցնորքի պահը նարկոտիկի առաջացրած ցնորք ա:

----------

Alphaone (04.06.2013), Enna Adoly (04.06.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկներ.* Չսիրեցի :Nea:  Դուրըս չեն գալիս նման շարադրանքով, սյուժեով պատմվածքները: Համաձայն եմ, ուրույն ոճ ա, շատերի համար կարող է հետաքրքիր լինել, բայց ինձ նման բաները դուր չեն գալիս: Իսկ արյունոտ պահերից ընդհանրապես վատանում եմ:
*Մի փոքր երջանկություն.* Հետաքրքրությամբ էր ընթերցվում, հեշտությամբ առաջգնում, բայց վերջին մասերը մի տեսակ... ինձ չդզեցին: :Sad:  Թվում է թե կարող էր շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կերպով ավարտվեր: Դուրըս չեկավ:

 Ոնց հասկանում եմ էս մրցույթի պատմվածքները էնքան էլ հաջող չեն: Գուցե ընդհանուր ժանրը դուրըս չի գալիս: Ինչեւէ, սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է :Smile:  *

Անտառում.* Այ էս պատմվածքը շատ ավելի հավանեցի: Հետաքրքիր էր ու մյուսների պես արագ էր առաջ գնում, դրական տպավորություն թողեց: :Smile:  Երեւի դաժանության քչությունից էր :Jpit:  (չնայած երջանկության ավարտն էլ էդքան դաժան չէր): Բնություն կար, արկածներ կային, ջահել ուսանողներ ու գեղեցիկ էր շարադրված: Իսկ տրիլլերային պահերը թեթեւ էին շարադրված :Yes:

----------


## Alphaone

> *Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկներ.* Չսիրեցի Դուրըս չեն գալիս նման շարադրանքով, սյուժեով պատմվածքները: Համաձայն եմ, ուրույն ոճ ա, շատերի համար կարող է հետաքրքիր լինել, բայց ինձ նման բաները դուր չեն գալիս: Իսկ արյունոտ պահերից ընդհանրապես վատանում եմ:
> *Մի փոքր երջանկություն.* Հետաքրքրությամբ էր ընթերցվում, հեշտությամբ առաջգնում, բայց վերջին մասերը մի տեսակ... ինձ չդզեցին: Թվում է թե կարող էր շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կերպով ավարտվեր: Դուրըս չեկավ:
> 
>  Ոնց հասկանում եմ էս մրցույթի պատմվածքները էնքան էլ հաջող չեն: Գուցե ընդհանուր ժանրը դուրըս չի գալիս: Ինչեւէ, սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է *
> 
> Անտառում.* Այ էս պատմվածքը շատ ավելի հավանեցի: Հետաքրքիր էր ու մյուսների պես արագ էր առաջ գնում, դրական տպավորություն թողեց: Երեւի դաժանության քչությունից էր (չնայած երջանկության ավարտն էլ էդքան դաժան չէր): Բնություն կար, արկածներ կային, ջահել ուսանողներ ու գեղեցիկ էր շարադրված: Իսկ տրիլլերային պահերը թեթեւ էին շարադրված


Սմոք թրիլլերում դաժանության քչությունը բացասական որակական հատկանիշ ա  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (05.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Սմոք թրիլլերում դաժանության քչությունը բացասական որակական հատկանիշ ա


Երևի մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում թրիլլեր բառը:  Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ թրիլլերը  դաժան լինի: 

Thriller is a broad genre of literature, film, and television programming that uses suspense, tension and excitement as the main elements. Thrillers heavily stimulate the viewer's moods giving them a high level of anticipation, ultra-heightened expectation, uncertainty, surprise, anxiety and/or terror. Thriller films tend to be adrenaline-rushing, gritty, rousing and fast-paced

----------

CactuSoul (05.06.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Երևի մարդիկ սխալ են հասկանում թրիլլեր բառը:  Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ թրիլլերը  դաժան լինի: 
> 
> Thriller is a broad genre of literature, film, and television programming that uses suspense, tension and excitement as the main elements. Thrillers heavily stimulate the viewer's moods giving them a high level of anticipation, ultra-heightened expectation, uncertainty, surprise, anxiety and/or terror. Thriller films tend to be adrenaline-rushing, gritty, rousing and fast-paced


Ա՜, ես արդեն էնքան հակասական նյութեր եմ կարդացել ժանրի մասին, որ վերջնական խճճվել եմ  :LOL:

----------

Դավիթ (05.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ինչ տխուր մրցույթ ա:
Գալը, Իմփրեշընը ու Հայկօն խոստացել էին, որ հաղթելու դեպքում ինձ քաղցրավենիք կտան:
Բայց ոչ մեկ չի մասնակցել: :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2013), CactuSoul (05.06.2013)

----------


## impression

իմփրեշնը ոչինչ չէր խոստացել  :Tongue:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> իմփրեշնը ոչինչ չէր խոստացել


Խոստացել էր:  :Tongue:  Մեկ ա՝ չես մասնակցել, էլ մի:

----------


## impression

ոնց չեմ մասնակցել, բա վարունգներն ո՞վ ա գրել, դու՞

----------


## Ruby Rue

Հա, սաղ ասում են, որ վարունգները ես եմ գրել:  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իսկ ես գիտեի, որ Գալաթեան ա հաղթելու, էն էլ...  :Sad:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.06.2013), Ruby Rue (05.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.06.2013), Գալաթեա (05.06.2013), Շինարար (05.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ես գիտեի, որ Գալաթեան ա հաղթելու, էն էլ...


Հա, ես էլ էի կանխավայելում, չնայած ոչ թրիլլերի, ոչ էլ հոգեբանականի երկրպագու չեմ, բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինչ կգրի ինքը, ոնց կգրի: Մյուս կողմից լրիվ նորմալ ու շատ ավելի բնական ա, որ ինքը չի մասնակցել, քան եթե մասնակցած լիներ երևի, կամ գոնե նույնքան: Ի վերջո, գրելը հո ինչ-որ էնպիսի պրոցես չի, որ ծրագիրը տաս ու տառերն ու բառերը իրար հետևից շարվեն: Մարդը կարա հենց տվյալ մրցույթի ժամանակ հենց համապատասխան թեմա չունենա, հենց համապատասխան տրամադրվածություն չունենա: Ու եթե Գալաթեան չի մասնակցել, կամ եթե ներկայացված գործերից մեկի հեղինակն ա, այսինքն՝ մի գործի, որ էդքան էլ չի մեզ դուր եկել, ուրեմն ես իր գրելը ավելի եմ սիրում, որովհետև դա մեխանիկական պրոցես չի, ստեղծագործել ա: Իմ մտորումներով կիսվում եմ, էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2013), CactuSoul (05.06.2013), Գալաթեա (05.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոք թրիլլերում դաժանության քչությունը բացասական որակական հատկանիշ ա


Դրա համար էլ էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

...

----------


## Վոլտերա

> մեռա  լրիվ էն մի տողանոց պատմվածքներից ա 
> 
> ի դեպ, ժող ջան, լսել ե՞ք էդ մի տողանոց պատմվածքների մրցույթի մասին, որտեղ պետք էր օգտագործել թագուհի, աստված բառերը, ավելացնել գաղտնիք և մի քիչ սեքս:մեկը գրել էր սենց՝ - Աստված իմ,-բացականչեց թագուհին,- ես հղի եմ, և չգիտեմ, թե ումից:


Վարունգներում մենակ թագուհին չկար  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

....

----------


## Վոլտերա

Էս մրցույթի հետ կապված մի երկու առաջարկ ունեմ… Առաջինը. թող պատմվածնքերի քննարկումները միայն դրանք կարդալուց ու քվեարկելուց հետո երևան, որովհետև նախնական կարծիք ա ձևավորվում ու էդ խանգարում ա պատմվածքը ճիշտ ձևով ընկալելուն ու սեփական կարծիքը կազմելուն: Չուկ, դու կարաս չէ տենց բան անել, դու html css-ների մասին գիրք ունես չէ գրած  :Jpit: …Հետո... Իսկականից ժողովուրդ նենց ա հոգնեցնում էդ նույն քննադատություններն ու ամեն անգամ նույն չափանիշով առաջնորդվելը: Ոնց որ մենակ պատմվածքները փոխվեն, կարծիքները մնում են նույնը ու դրանից դեպրեսիվ ու ճնշող մթնոլորտ ա ստեղծվում… Թող թեմատիկ լինեն, ոչ թե ժանրային, բայց թեմաներն ավելի շատ վերացական ու ընդհանուր թող լինեն, որ դրա տակ ամեն մեկն իրենը գրի: Ինքնըստինքյան ժանրերը կստեղծվեն… Ինձ թվում ա  բազմաժանրությունը հետաքրքիր կլինի բոլորիս համար էլ  :Smile: 
Ու մեկ էլ պատմվածնքերը թող ավելի կարճ լինեն, որ մարդիկ կարդալուց հաճույք ստանան, ոչ թե տանջամահ լինեն  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (05.06.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Տարբերակ 1- Վարունգներ

Դուրս չեկավ: 
Ճիշտ է, հումոր կար, բայց ինձ չգրավեց:
Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չտեսա: Ավելին, սեր էլ չտեսա:  
Չեմ քվեարկելու:

----------


## Այբ

Վարունգներ

Դուրս չեկավ: Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր չտեսա: Մի քիչ էլ «վուլգար» թվաց: Ավելին, սեր էլ չտեսա:
Չեմ քվեարկելու:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Համաձայն եմ,բայց ճիշտ կլինի նախապես լավերը ընտրել, որ մրցույթը չանկապանա։,


> Էս մրցույթի հետ կապված մի երկու առաջարկ ունեմ… Առաջինը. թող պատմվածնքերի քննարկումները միայն դրանք կարդալուց ու քվեարկելուց հետո երևան, որովհետև նախնական կարծիք ա ձևավորվում ու էդ խանգարում ա պատմվածքը ճիշտ ձևով ընկալելուն ու սեփական կարծիքը կազմելուն: Չուկ, դու կարաս չէ տենց բան անել, դու html css-ների մասին գիրք ունես չէ գրած …Հետո... Իսկականից ժողովուրդ նենց ա հոգնեցնում էդ նույն քննադատություններն ու ամեն անգամ նույն չափանիշով առաջնորդվելը: Ոնց որ մենակ պատմվածքները փոխվեն, կարծիքները մնում են նույնը ու դրանից դեպրեսիվ ու ճնշող մթնոլորտ ա ստեղծվում… Թող թեմատիկ լինեն, ոչ թե ժանրային, բայց թեմաներն ավելի շատ վերացական ու ընդհանուր թող լինեն, որ դրա տակ ամեն մեկն իրենը գրի: Ինքնըստինքյան ժանրերը կստեղծվեն… Ինձ թվում ա  բազմաժանրությունը հետաքրքիր կլինի բոլորիս համար էլ 
> Ու մեկ էլ պատմվածնքերը թող ավելի կարճ լինեն, որ մարդիկ կարդալուց հաճույք ստանան, ոչ թե տանջամահ լինեն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես գիտեի, որ Գալաթեան ա հաղթելու, էն էլ...


Հաղթում ա ոչ թե նա ով լավ ա գրել, այլ նա ում գործը "ժյուրին" հավանել ա, իսկ մեր դեպքում ում օգտին ակումբցիները կքվեարկեն…

----------


## Դավիթ

.....

----------


## Վահե-91

ե՞րբ ենք իմանալու, որ ստեղծագործությունն ո՞վ  ա գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> ե՞րբ ենք իմանալու, որ ստեղծագործությունն ո՞վ  ա գրել



Հարցումը փակվելուց հետո:

----------


## ivy

11 քվեարկող  :Think: 
Էդքան ծանր պահելն էլ մի բան չի. քվեարկեք կամ գոնե կարծիք գրեք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.06.2013), Վոլտերա (06.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 11 քվեարկող 
> Էդքան ծանր պահելն էլ մի բան չի. քվեարկեք կամ գոնե կարծիք գրեք:


Իսկականից  :Sad:  Ես արդեն ջղայնանում եմ: Մի քիչ մասնակիցների տեսանկյունից նայեք էլի: Շատ անդուր ա ասելը՝ անհաջող մրցույթ ա, լավ գործ չկա, չեմ քվեարկի:

----------

Վոլտերա (06.06.2013)

----------


## impression

անհաջող մրցույթ ա, լավ գործ չկա, բայց քվեարկել եմ  :Jpit: 
ժող ջան իրոք, դժվար չի էլի, շարժվեք տեղից

----------

keyboard (06.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.06.2013), Վոլտերա (06.06.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հերիք ա ամոթանք տաք յա :միմիմի

*Վարունգներն* եմ դեռ մենակ կարդացել: Էն մարդը ճիշտ էր ասում, տենց եք էլի անում, որ վարունգը թարս ա աճում ու ոչ իր տեղում: 
Մի տեսակ "վ պանառաշկու" գրած գործ էր: Մի քիչ Այվիի Սոմնիումը հիշեցրեց (ճիշտ եմ չէ՞ վերնագիչը հիշում): Բայց զուտ կնիկ-տղամարդ պահով, թե չէ կատարումը... եսիմ... Ասենք տենց էլ չիմացանք՝ ինչի՞ էր էդ մարդը վարունգով ֆռֆռում: 
Բայց տեղ-տեղ խնդալու էր: Թեև էդ հումորն էլ, որով գրած էր, մի տեսակ "ինադոււ" էր:  
Էն առանց կետադրական նշանների երկպոսությւոնն էլ ներվերիս ազդեց: Ինձ համարեք պայմանականությունների գերի, բայց որ պետք եղած տեղում կետադրական նշան չի լինում, ես գիժ եմ կպնում: Հատկապես, որ էստեղ ինչ-որ խորը գրական հնարք չտեսա, որը դրանց բացակայությունը կբացատրեր: 
Ապրի հեղինակը:

Տեսնեմ կարա՞մ մյուսները կարդամ:

----------

Alphaone (06.06.2013), CactuSoul (06.06.2013), ivy (06.06.2013), Mephistopheles (06.06.2013), Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ո՞վ հենց նոր էկավ, թաքուն-թաքուն քվեարկեց, գնաց  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Էս ո՞վ հենց նոր էկավ, թաքուն-թաքուն քվեարկեց, գնաց


Վահեն էր, բա էլ ոչ ոք չի ուզո՞ւմ թաքուն քվեարկի  :Jpit: 
Գոնե մի քսան ձայն հավաքվի...

----------

Alphaone (06.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ, համոզեցիք։ Գնամ-քվեարկեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Արևանուռ

Այսօր քվեարկության վերջին օ՞րն է

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Այսօր քվեարկության վերջին օ՞րն է


քվեարկությունը կավարտվի վաղը՝ ժամը 21:04-ին.

----------

Արևանուռ (06.06.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> քվեարկությունը կավարտվի վաղը՝ ժամը 21:04-ին.


շնորհակալ եմ, ուրեմն կհասցնեմ կարդալ բոլորը

----------


## Այբ

2-րդ տարբերակ

Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)
Տպավորություն չթողեց: 

3-րդ տարբերակ

ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ

Հաճույքով կարդացի: Հետաքրքիր էր: Հոգեբանական թրիլլերն էլ տեսա: Բայց կնոջ  արարքը անհավանական թվաց: Ամուսնուն սպանել միայն նրա համար, որ դիահերձարանում է աշխատու՞մ: Հասկացանք չի սիրել, հասկացանք, որ եթե մարդուն չես սիրում, հնարավոր է, որ ատես, բայց սպանե՞լ  երեխաներիդ հորը:
Շատ հավանական է, որ քվեարկեմ այս պատմվածքի օգտին: 

4-րդ տարբերակ

ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ
Ո՛չ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր կար, ո՛չ էլ դուրս եկավ: Դեմ չեմ կարճ պատմվածքներին: Ի վերջո, որակը սահմանով չի չափվում, բայց որպես պատմվածք էլ  շատ սեղմ էր: Կերպարներ չտեսա, սյուժե չտեսա: Դրա հետ էլ՝ կրկնվող տողեր...
Չեմ քվեարկելու:

6-րդ տարբերակ
ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ
Ժանրը չտեսա մեջը: Ինչ-որ հիշողություններ, այն էլ ոչ պատկերավոր: Հետո էլ չեմ սիրում, երբ պատմվածքի վերնագիրը «Անվերնագիր» են դնում :  Մի խոսքով՝ պատմվածքը չտպավորեց:

----------


## Այբ

Ժամանակս չի հերիքում, բայց եթե հարմարացրեցի, մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը մյուսներն էլ կկարդամ:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Վերջին եռյակը ամենալավն էր.

*9.Ամարիլիս*- Կասկած չկա, որ սա փոքրի գրած բան չի, բայց չգիտեմ տղամարդ հեղինակը ակումբցի է, թե ոչ: Բարդացումներ չէր արած, բայց տեղ տեղ պետք էր պարզաբանումներ մտցնել, որ ավելի լավ հասկացվի: Դժվար է սեփական ստեղծագործությանը անտեղյակ մարդու աչքերով նայել՝ երևի դա էր խանգարել տեղ տեղ ճիշտ նախադասություններ ընտրելուն: Այս մեկի սյուժեն ամենաշատը սիրեցի: Իմ կարծիքով հոգեբանական թրիլլերը կար, այս մեկը ժանրին ամենաշատն է համապատասխանում: Բայց չգիտեմ է՝ ինչ որ չեմ ուզում առաջին տեղը սա լինի:

*10.Ֆագո* - Ամենամեծ կասկածյալս Ruby Rue-ն է: Ուղեղի որդը լավն էր (վերջերս դրանք իմ գլխի մեջ էլ են շատացել :LOL: ): Ընդհանուր սիրուն էր՝ ասելու բան չունեմ, բայց էլի մի տեսակ պարզ էր: Ամարիլիսից հետո սպասում էի էլի նման բան լինի՝ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնի, սկզբում չհասկացվի, երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց ավելին տեսնեմ՝ փոփոխություն լինի էլի: Չեմ կողմնորոշվում: Ֆագոին երեք ձայնը քիչ է, եթե չշատացավ՝ կքվեարկեմ:

*11.Անտառում* - գրողը համեմատաբար մեծ տարիքի է, տղա աղջիկ ասել այս մեկը դժվարանում եմ: Առաջին անգամ հոգնած կարդալուց հետաքրքիր չէր, երկրորդ անգամ էլ քիչ թե շատ գիտեի վերջը ինչ է լինում՝ երևի սխալ է առաջին օրը բոլորը կարդալ, հետո նորից՝ հերթով: Փչակում ուրիշ բան էի սպասում՝ հենց այնպես մտնել այնտեղ ու սկսել անդամներին սպանել երևի պետք չէր: Կարելի էր կապեր մտցնել, ընթացքում ակնարկներ լիներ ու անտառի վհուկի արած չլիներ էլի՝ հենց այն, որ ոչ մի մտածելու տեղ չկա, թե ինչ իրականությանը մոտ պատճառով Աշոտը այդպես դարձավ՝ փչացրեց գործը: Երևի գրողը հավատում է անտառի վհուկներին, դրա համար էլ իր համար իրական է: Ինձ համար որ՝ ոչ: Անտեղի սպասում կա մեջը՝ չի արդարացնում վերջաբանը: Եթե չքվեարկեմ միակ պատճառը դա է լինելու:

Վերջի երեք գործը առաջը դնեիք, որ մարդիկ կարդալուց չհիասթափվեն: Այդպես գոնե կմտածեն, որ սրանք նորմալն են, գնալով ավելի լավերը կլինեն: Տատանվում եմ սրանց մեջ, տեսնեմ ինչ է լինում՝ նոր կքվեարկեմ:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> 3-րդ տարբերակ
> 
> ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ
> 
> Հաճույքով կարդացի: Հետաքրքիր էր: Հոգեբանական թրիլլերն էլ տեսա: Բայց կնոջ  արարքը անհավանական թվաց: Ամուսնուն սպանել միայն նրա համար, որ դիահերձարանում է աշխատու՞մ: Հասկացանք չի սիրել, հասկացանք, որ եթե մարդուն չես սիրում, հնարավոր է, որ ատես, բայց սպանե՞լ  երեխաներիդ հորը:
> Շատ հավանական է, որ քվեարկեմ այս պատմվածքի օգտին:


Իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ լավ էլ արդարացվեց ամուսնուն սպանելը: Ընթացքում ճիշտ էր բացատրած կնոջ հոգեվիճակը, որն էլ հանեց անհավանականությունը: Եթե նկարագրությունները չլիներ, միգուցե բնական չէր լինի, բայց հեղինակը ճիշտ է բացատրել դրդապատճառները: Սա իհարկե սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքս է՝ վիճելու միտք չունեմ:

----------


## Դավիթ

1 ժամից ա ավարտվելու:

----------


## Alphaone

> 1 ժամից ա ավարտվելու:


Սատանան ասում ա Ֆագոյի օգտին դիր, քվեարկի, հրեշտակն էլ լուռ գլխով է անում, մի տեսակ կասկածելի համաձայնության են եկել  :LOL:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> 1 ժամից ա ավարտվելու:


Բայց վաղը չի՞ 7-ը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Վերջին եռյակը ամենալավն էր.
> 
> *9.Ամարիլիս*- Կասկած չկա, որ սա փոքրի գրած բան չի, բայց չգիտեմ տղամարդ հեղինակը ակումբցի է, թե ոչ: Բարդացումներ չէր արած, բայց տեղ տեղ պետք էր պարզաբանումներ մտցնել, որ ավելի լավ հասկացվի: Դժվար է սեփական ստեղծագործությանը անտեղյակ մարդու աչքերով նայել՝ երևի դա էր խանգարել տեղ տեղ ճիշտ նախադասություններ ընտրելուն: Այս մեկի սյուժեն ամենաշատը սիրեցի: Իմ կարծիքով հոգեբանական թրիլլերը կար, այս մեկը ժանրին ամենաշատն է համապատասխանում: Բայց չգիտեմ է՝ ինչ որ չեմ ուզում առաջին տեղը սա լինի:
> 
> *10.Ֆագո* - Ամենամեծ կասկածյալս Ruby Rue-ն է: Ուղեղի որդը լավն էր (վերջերս դրանք իմ գլխի մեջ էլ են շատացել): Ընդհանուր սիրուն էր՝ ասելու բան չունեմ, բայց էլի մի տեսակ պարզ էր: Ամարիլիսից հետո սպասում էի էլի նման բան լինի՝ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնի, սկզբում չհասկացվի, երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց ավելին տեսնեմ՝ փոփոխություն լինի էլի: Չեմ կողմնորոշվում: Ֆագոին երեք ձայնը քիչ է, եթե չշատացավ՝ կքվեարկեմ:
> 
> *11.Անտառում* - գրողը համեմատաբար մեծ տարիքի է, տղա աղջիկ ասել այս մեկը դժվարանում եմ: Առաջին անգամ հոգնած կարդալուց հետաքրքիր չէր, երկրորդ անգամ էլ քիչ թե շատ գիտեի վերջը ինչ է լինում՝ երևի սխալ է առաջին օրը բոլորը կարդալ, հետո նորից՝ հերթով: Փչակում ուրիշ բան էի սպասում՝ հենց այնպես մտնել այնտեղ ու սկսել անդամներին սպանել երևի պետք չէր: Կարելի էր կապեր մտցնել, ընթացքում ակնարկներ լիներ ու անտառի վհուկի արած չլիներ էլի՝ հենց այն, որ ոչ մի մտածելու տեղ չկա, թե ինչ իրականությանը մոտ պատճառով Աշոտը այդպես դարձավ՝ փչացրեց գործը: Երևի գրողը հավատում է անտառի վհուկներին, դրա համար էլ իր համար իրական է: Ինձ համար որ՝ ոչ: Անտեղի սպասում կա մեջը՝ չի արդարացնում վերջաբանը: Եթե չքվեարկեմ միակ պատճառը դա է լինելու:
> 
> Վերջի երեք գործը առաջը դնեիք, որ մարդիկ կարդալուց չհիասթափվեն: Այդպես գոնե կմտածեն, որ սրանք նորմալն են, գնալով ավելի լավերը կլինեն: Տատանվում եմ սրանց մեջ, տեսնեմ ինչ է լինում՝ նոր կքվեարկեմ:


Գործերը դրվում են հերթականությամբ, ինչպես ստանում եմ:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բայց վաղը չի՞ 7-ը:



Հա, նոր տեսա վերևում:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Գործերը դրվում են հերթականությամբ, ինչպես ստանում եմ:


Գիտեմ, լուրջ չէի ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Քանի որ 80 տոկոս հավանականությամբ ես վաղը <<ծաղկած>> պառկած կլինեմ, ջերմությունս էլ զգացնել է տալիս՝ հիմա ասեմ <<վերջին խոսքս>>.

հեղինակներին այսպես եմ մտածում.
1. Վարունգներ- ակումբցի չի, բայց 16-17 տարեկան աղջիկ.
2.Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու- նույնպես ակումբցի չի, երևի 18-19 տղա.
3.ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ- ակումբցիների աղջիկ/կին անդամներից՝ 20-ից մեծ.
4.ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ- պատանի աղջիկ՝ ակումբից չի.
5.Դեպի լուսին- մեկ է John-ին եմ կասկածում.
6.ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ- 4-ի հեղինակը.
7.Փրկության կործանում- 16-18 տարեկան աղջիկ: Ակումբցի չի՝ բայց երևի շուտով կլինի.
8.Մի փոքր երջանկություն- Մարի Մելիքյան.
9.Ամարիլիս- Ակումբի տղամարդկանցից.
10.Ֆագո- Ռուբի Րյու.
11.Անտառում- 19-21 տարեկան տղա՝ Ակումբից երևի.

Հ.Գ. Առաջին երեքին քվեարկել եմ զուտ 0 ձայնով չմնալու համար, քանի որ այս անգամ չկարդացողներից ոչ ոք չուզեց մի միավորներ նվիրել: ՎերաԴԱՐՁներին վերջին երեքից թույլ եմ համարում, դրա համար չքվեարկեցի, Ամարիլիսի սյուժեն դուրս եկավ, Ֆագոին շատ քիչ ձայն էր տված՝ քվեարկեցի, իսկ Անտառումին չքվեարկեցի Աշոտի փոխվելուն նորմալ պատճառաբանում չտալու համար.

Հետո կտեսնեմ ինչ կլինի, Ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դեռ առաջին երկուսն եմ կարդացել ու առանձնապես դուր չի եկել: Կփորձեմ մնացածն էլ կարդալ ու մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը գոնե մի գործի ձայն տալ:

----------


## Մարկուս

Ժանրին էդքան էլ լավ ծանոթ չեմ,դրա համար էլ քվեարկեցի ոչ թե որն է ավելի լավ հոգեբանական թրիլեր սկզբունքով,այլ թե որն ինձ ավելի շատ դուր եկավ:
դե չնայած ես կատու եմ,բայց ես էլ մի քիչ ուղեղիս մեջ որդեր ունեմ,դրա համար էլ ֆագոյին տվեցի ձայնս տվեցի: ամենաթեթև կարդացվողն էր,սկիզբը անհետաքրքիր էր մի քիչ,բայց թեթև ու համով գործ էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս անգամ քվեարկելու եմ... բոլորը կարդացել եմ, բայց քվեարկելու եմ մեկի օգտին…

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Քանի որ 80 տոկոս հավանականությամբ ես վաղը <<ծաղկած>> պառկած կլինեմ, ջերմությունս էլ զգացնել է տալիս՝ հիմա ասեմ <<վերջին խոսքս>>.
> 
> հեղինակներին այսպես եմ մտածում.
> 1. Վարունգներ- ակումբցի չի, բայց 16-17 տարեկան աղջիկ.
> 2.Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու- նույնպես ակումբցի չի, երևի 18-19 տղա.
> 3.ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ- ակումբցիների աղջիկ/կին անդամներից՝ 20-ից մեծ.
> 4.ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ- պատանի աղջիկ՝ ակումբից չի.
> 5.Դեպի լուսին- մեկ է John-ին եմ կասկածում.
> 6.ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ- 4-ի հեղինակը.
> ...


Մի փոքր  երջանկությունը սիրելիս Մարին չի գրել  :Smile:  Պարզ ա?

----------


## ivy

> Մի փոքր  երջանկությունը սիրելիս Մարին չի գրել  Պարզ ա?


Վարունգները՞,  հլը ճիշտն ասա  :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Վարունգները՞,  հլը ճիշտն ասա


 :Stop:  Հ՞ն

----------

ivy (06.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Անտառումը ուրեմն   :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Անտառումը ուրեմն


Չէ :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դեպի լուսինը Այբն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Չէ


Էս մեկը չհավատացի  :Tongue:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Մի փոքր  երջանկությունը սիրելիս Մարին չի գրել  Պարզ ա?


Չեմ հասկանում ինչի՞ եք վիրավորվում, որ ինչ-որ տարբերակ ձեզ ենք վերագրում: Ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ, հատկապես որ քվեարկել ես այդ տարբերակի օգտին  :Dntknw:

----------

ivy (06.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Դեպի լուսինը Այբն ա


Մյուսներից առանձնապես հետ չի մնում. չգիտեմ ինչի են ձայներն էդքան քիչ։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչի՞ եք վիրավորվում, որ ինչ-որ տարբերակ ձեզ ենք վերագրում: Ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ, հատկապես որ քվեարկել ես այդ տարբերակի օգտին


 Ուղղակի հենց վամպիր կամ արյուն են տեսնում պատմվածնքերի մեջ, դրանք ինձ են վերագրում:  :Smile:  Ես էդքան էլ տենց չեմ գրում :Jpit:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ուղղակի հենց վամպիր կամ արյուն են տեսնում պատմվածնքերի մեջ, դրանք ինձ են վերագրում:  Ես էդքան էլ տենց չեմ գրում


Իսկ ես հեչ էլ վամպիրի ու արյան համար չեմ ասում: 

Լավ, եթե քեզ դուր չեկավ՝ ներողություն: Ջրծաղիկիս տեսնեմ կարում եմ համոզեմ, վաղը թողնի փակմանը ներկա գտնվեմ  :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (06.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մրցույթը շատ հաջող չի ստացվել, բայց  լարված ա: Էլի գոհ եմ: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013), ivy (06.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (12.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս Վարունգները կա-չկա Չիլին ա գրել՝ որպես չիլիական բոց  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

այս պատմվածքները կարդացել եմ  տեղադրման առաջին օրը ու սրանք իմ տպավորություններն են

1 չեմ ուզում , որ* «Վարունգների»* հեղինակը շատ երիտասարդ աղջնակ լինի, այն պատճառով որ այդ երևույթի մասին գրելու համար պիտի լաաավ տեղյակ լինի անկողնային սիրուն, բայց, համաձայնեք, համարձակություն է պետք ունենալ այս մասին առաջին դեմքով պատմելու համար, ու որքանով հիշում եմ , ոչ մի անպարկեշտ արտահայտություն չկա: Ափսոս, որ մարդ առաջին անգամ սիրում է, ու պարզվում է  սխալ... այդպիսի մի աղջկա մեր քաղաքից ճանաչում եմ, ասում էին ուսանող ժամանակ աղջիկների էր սիրահետում, ես երբեք ոչ ոքու չեմ մեղադրում, չգիտեմ ինչից է ...
3. *«ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ»* մի ծանոթ կին մի օր ասաց «երբեմն այնպես եմ ատում ամուսնուս, որ ուզում եմ գիշերը տուն  չգա, իսկ երբ երկար ժամանակով տնից հեռու է լինում, հասկանում եմ, որ կարոտում եմ», գուցե մեր հերոսուհին էլ փորձեր որոշ ժամանակ կամ ինքը արձակուրդ գնար, կամ ամուսնուն ուղարկեր:
11.*«Անտառում»* իմ համար ավարտում ինչ որ բան լիարժեք չէ, Աշոտի դերը ամբողջուվին արտահայտված չէ, երևի մի նախադասությունով գոնե:

----------

Stranger_Friend (12.06.2013), Վոլտերա (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջին պատմվածքից հետո վարունգ կոչվող բանջարաբոստանային կուլտուրան ընդմիշտ կորցրեց իր ազնիվ անունը այսուհետ դառնալով խիյար դիլդո:

Քվեարկել եմ երրորդ տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև ամենաշատն էր համապատասխանում մրցույթի թեմային ու գրված էր գրագետ: Իններորդը հասուն գործ էր ու բավականին տարիքով տղամարդ է գրողը, որովհետև ինչ-որ շատ տեղեկացված էր էդ ամեն ինչին: Տասերորդի հումորը դուրս եկավ: Տասնմեկերորդը համեմատաբար թույլ էր, բայց հեղինակը ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա է, մի քիչ որ իր վրա աշխատի, հրաշք գործեր կգրի:

----------

CactuSoul (06.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անտառումը ուրեմն


Ռիփ, դուրդ կգա՞, որ ասեմ հիվանդ հոգու շշուկները դու ես գրել  :LOL:  Էկել եմ Մարիին պաշտպանելու




> Մյուսներից առանձնապես հետ չի մնում. չգիտեմ ինչի են ձայներն էդքան քիչ։


իիիհ, չէ, թույլ ա էլի, հո զոռով չի: Չնայած ես էլ չեմ հասկանում՝ Անտառումի ձայներն ինչու են էդքան շատ:




> Էս Վարունգները կա-չկա Չիլին ա գրել՝ որպես չիլիական բոց


Ճի՜շտ ա, որպես գորտի ու շան շարունակություն  :Jpit: 

Չիլի՞, թե՞ վարունգ, այս է խնդիրը  :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (07.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Առաջին պատմվածքից հետո վարունգ կոչվող բանջարաբոստանային կուլտուրան ընդմիշտ կորցրեց իր ազնիվ անունը այսուհետ դառնալով խիյար դիլդո:
> 
> Քվեարկել եմ երրորդ տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև ամենաշատն էր համապատասխանում մրցույթի թեմային ու գրված էր գրագետ: Իններորդը հասուն գործ էր ու բավականին տարիքով տղամարդ է գրողը, որովհետև ինչ-որ շատ տեղեկացված էր էդ ամեն ինչին: Տասերորդի հումորը դուրս եկավ: Տասնմեկերորդը համեմատաբար թույլ էր, բայց հեղինակը ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա է, մի քիչ որ իր վրա աշխատի, հրաշք գործեր կգրի:


Ռուֆուս  :LOL: 

Խիարը միշտ էլ ունեցել ա էդ իմաստը, ուղղակի հեղինակը այն ավելի ցայտուն դարձրեց մեր գիտակցության մեջ։

Էս ինչի՞ չի վերջանում մրցույթը որ, արդեն ժամանակն ա, անցելա դաժե։ Ես էս ա կ–ինքնաբացահայտվեմ թե չէ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուֆուս 
> 
> Խիարը միշտ էլ ունեցել ա էդ իմաստը, ուղղակի հեղինակը այն ավելի ցայտուն դարձրեց մեր գիտակցության մեջ։
> 
> Էս ինչի՞ չի վերջանում մրցույթը որ, արդեն ժամանակն ա, անցելա դաժե։ Ես էս ա կ–ինքնաբացահայտվեմ թե չէ


Իիիի, մասնակցե՞լ ես: Քեզ մոռացել էինք  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Իիիի, մասնակցե՞լ ես: Քեզ մոռացել էինք


Իյը, բա մեռա ասելով որ գրում եմ  :Jpit:  
Դե սկսենք գուշակել գոնե, չկա չկա։ Տարբերակ 2–Այվի (ուժեղ լոգիկա ունեմ), Տարբերակ –ըըը :Think:  ցավոք սրանով պրծավ լոգիկան։

----------


## Mephistopheles

հիմա ու՞մ օգտին քվեարկեմ… ասեք ժաղավուրդ…

----------

Շինարար (06.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> հիմա ու՞մ օգտին քվեարկեմ… ասեք ժաղավուրդ…


Իմ օգտին քվեարկի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իյը, բա մեռա ասելով որ գրում եմ  
> Դե սկսենք գուշակել գոնե, չկա չկա։ Տարբերակ 2–Այվի (ուժեղ լոգիկա ունեմ), Տարբերակ –ըըը ցավոք սրանով պրծավ լոգիկան։


Այվի չկա ստեղ  :Jpit: 

Հաշվի առնելով, որ դու անհասկանալի գործեր ես գրում, պետք ա ստեղ անհասկանալի բան փնտրել: Բայց ինչ-որ տենց գործ չկա, որ մշուշապատ լինի: Հետևություն. կա՛մ չես մասնակցել, կա՛մ նախորդ մրցույթներից դաս ես առել ու սկսել ես ավելի հասկանալի գրել:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հիմա ու՞մ օգտին քվեարկեմ… ասեք ժաղավուրդ…


Ամարիլիսի  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ օգտին քվեարկի։


ասա որն ա քոնը քվեարկեմ... Խիյարները քոնն ե՞ն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամարիլիսի


օքեյ... քվեարկեմ, բայց…

----------


## LisBeth

> ասա որն ա քոնը քվեարկեմ... Խիյարները քոնն ե՞ն...


Չէ, բայց մոտ ես։

----------

Mephistopheles (06.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օքեյ... քվեարկեմ, բայց…


բայցը ո՞րն ա, քվեարկի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

խիղճս ասում ա քվեարկի Ֆաքոյի ու Անտառի կամ Ֆաքոյի ու Արամայիսի օգտին…

----------


## LisBeth

> Այվի չկա ստեղ 
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով, որ դու անհասկանալի գործեր ես գրում, պետք ա ստեղ անհասկանալի բան փնտրել: Բայց ինչ-որ տենց գործ չկա, որ մշուշապատ լինի: Հետևություն. կա՛մ չես մասնակցել, կա՛մ նախորդ մրցույթներից դաս ես առել ու սկսել ես ավելի հասկանալի գրել:


Ո՞նց չկա անհասկանալի գործ, անվերնագիրը լրիվ անհասկանալի էր, խոսքերից ուղեղդ կախվում ա ու բան չես հասկանում։ Սա օրինակի համար էլի, հանկարծ չմտածեք ես եմ գրել :Blush:

----------

Դավիթ (07.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բայցը ո՞րն ա, քվեարկի:


խղճիս ձայնին եմ լսում… հակասական մեսեջներ ա ուղարկում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞նց չկա անհասկանալի գործ, անվերնագիրը լրիվ անհասկանալի էր, խոսքերից ուղեղդ կախվում ա ու բան չես հասկանում։ Սա օրինակի համար էլի, հանկարծ չմտածեք ես եմ գրել


Էդ ո՞րն էր: Արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում  :Jpit:  Կարո՞ղ ա չեմ կարդացել  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> խղճիս ձայնին եմ լսում… հակասական մեսեջներ ա ուղարկում...


Կարաս Ֆագոյի օգտին էլ քվեարկես, վաբշե սաղ խառնես իրար: 

Բայց հլը մի հատ զգա առաջատարներն ինչքան մոտիկ են: Ամարիլիսի օգտին որ քվեարկես, կթեժանա պայքարը: Դե տեսականորեն Անտառումի օգտին էլ, բայց շատ ախմախ գործ ա դա առաջին տեղի համար:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Կարո՞ղ ա Լիզբեթը «Վերադարձներ»-ն ա, հը՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարաս Ֆագոյի օգտին էլ քվեարկես, վաբշե սաղ խառնես իրար: 
> 
> Բայց հլը մի հատ զգա առաջատարներն ինչքան մոտիկ են: Ամարիլիսի օգտին որ քվեարկես, կթեժանա պայքարը: Դե տեսականորեն Անտառումի օգտին էլ, բայց շատ ախմախ գործ ա դա առաջին տեղի համար:


կարամ... քանի՞ րոպե կա…

----------


## LisBeth

> Կարո՞ղ ա Լիզբեթը «Վերադարձներ»-ն ա, հը՞


Ո՞ւր ա ինձ տենց բախտ Ռուբի ջան։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մենակ եմ էս թեմայում, նայող չկա… չբռնե՞մ Ֆագոյի օգտին քվեարկեմ…

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մենակ եմ էս թեմայում, նայող չկա… չբռնե՞մ Ֆագոյի օգտին քվեարկեմ…


Մենակ չես Արևանուռն էլ ա հետդ։ Էնքան ես քվեարկեմ քվեարկեմ անելու ժամանկը անցնի։ Խղճիդ աքսորի ու գործդ արա, ինչպես միշտ ու բոլորն են անում։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս 
> 
> Խիարը միշտ էլ ունեցել ա էդ իմաստը, ուղղակի հեղինակը այն ավելի ցայտուն դարձրեց մեր գիտակցության մեջ։
> 
> Էս ինչի՞ չի վերջանում մրցույթը որ, արդեն ժամանակն ա, անցելա դաժե։ Ես էս ա կ–ինքնաբացահայտվեմ թե չէ


Լիզբեթ, բայց համաձայնվի, որ սա պատմության մեջ առաջին դեպքն ա, երբ հարիֆն էնքան միամիտ ա լինում, որ ի վիճակի չի լինում տարբերել խիարն առնանդամից: Դարձավ էն անեկդոտը, որ օձը 10 տարի աղջկա է սիրահետում, վերջում պարզում ա, որ շլանգ ա:

----------

CactuSoul (07.06.2013), ivy (07.06.2013), LisBeth (07.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.06.2013), Դավիթ (07.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզբեթ, բայց համաձայնվի, որ *սա պատմության մեջ առաջին դեպքն ա, երբ հարիֆն էնքան միամիտ ա լինում, որ ի վիճակի չի լինում տարբերել խիարն առնանդամից:* Դարձավ էն անեկդոտը, որ օձը 10 տարի աղջկա է սիրահետում, վերջում պարզում ա, որ շլանգ ա:


Դե դրա համար էլ շատերն հակված են մտածելու, որ հեղինակը թինեյջեր ա։ Մարդ կա նույնիսկ սրտին մոտ ա ընդունել, թե բա 


> ինչ ահավոր բան ա երբ սիրում ես մեկին, հետո պարզվում ա ինքը իրականում խիար էր։

----------

Ռուֆուս (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Դե դրա համար էլ շատերն հակված են մտածելու, որ հեղինակը թինեյջեր ա։


Կամ էլ մեկը հավեսով զվարճացել ա:
Նորից մտածում եմ Չիլիի ուղղությամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հլը նայեք ոնց ա թեժացել պայքարը  :Jpit: 

Բայց տխուրն էն ա, որ ոչ մի գործի ոչ մի կոնկրետ բալետ անող չկա  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Սելավի՜  :Goblin: 
Ես «Վերադարձներին» եմ բալետ անում ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով: Ինքը էս մրցույթի ամենալավ գործն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սելավի՜ 
> Ես «Վերադարձներին» եմ բալետ անում ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով: Ինքը էս մրցույթի ամենալավ գործն ա:


Ամարիլիս  :Angry2: 

Բայց դե մեկ ա՝ էդ Անտառումը հեչ չարժի էլի, որ էդքան ձեն ա հավաքել  :Sad:

----------

Արէա (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ամարիլիս 
> 
> Բայց դե մեկ ա՝ էդ Անտառումը հեչ չարժի էլի, որ էդքան ձեն ա հավաքել


Բյուր, Ամարիլիսն էլ ա լավը, բայց միջի բացերը շատ են, ահագին անմշակ ա:
Իսկ Վերադարձները շատ լավ ա գրված, կարգին աշխատանք ա:
Անտառումն էլ դե հաստատ երեխա ա գրել, թող հաղթի, ոչինչ, հետո քիչ-քիչ ավելի լավ բաներ կգրի:

----------

CactuSoul (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Ամարիլիսն էլ ա լավը, բայց միջի բացերը շատ են, ահագին անմշակ ա:
> Իսկ Վերադարձները շատ լավ ա գրված, կարգին աշխատանք ա:
> Անտառումն էլ դե հաստատ երեխա ա գրել, թող հաղթի, ոչինչ, հետո քիչ-քիչ ավելի լավ բաներ կգրի:


Հա բայց Վերադարձները նախ տեղը տեղին թխած ա, երկրորդ լիքը հարցականներ ու բացեր կան, որոնց հեղինակը չի անդրադարձել, իսկ Ամարիլիսը էդ առումով սաղ հարցերի պատասխանը տալիս ա, շատ էլ որ անմշակ ա:

Իսկ Անտառումը, իմ կարծիքով, եքա տոտա ա գրել ու դա իսկականից իրական պատմություն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կակտուս, այ Կակտուս, դու մասնակցե՞լ ես էս մրցույթին: Էս շնորհակալություններդ մի տեսակ աչք են ծակում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ստեղ մարդիկ կան, որ «էն բանից» են արել, էն որ ես անում եմ մրցույթների ժամանակ՝ էշ-էշ քվեարկելով իմ ամենաթունդ մրցակիցների օգտին  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, հլը ահագին ժամանակ կա, ոնց որ թե վաղը երեկոյան ա քվեարկությունը վերջանում: Թե՞ հարցման ժամանակն ա սխալ դրած:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ստեղ մարդիկ կան, որ «էն բանից» են արել, էն որ ես անում եմ մրցույթների ժամանակ՝ էշ-էշ քվեարկելով իմ ամենաթունդ մրցակիցների օգտին


Հետո էլ բողոքում ես, որ մրցույթներին չես հաղթում:  :Jpit:  Բա մարդ կքվեարկի՞ իր մրցակցի օգտին:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013), ivy (07.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս, այ Կակտուս, դու մասնակցե՞լ ես էս մրցույթին: Էս շնորհակալություններդ մի տեսակ աչք են ծակում


Հա, Բյուր ջան, իհարկե մասնակցել եմ: Ուղղակի հեղինակ չէի, այլ հերոս  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013), ivy (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետո էլ բողոքում ես, որ մրցույթներին չես հաղթում:  Բա մարդ կքվեարկի՞ իր մրցակցի օգտին:


Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ էդ մի ձայնը բան չի փոխում  :Jpit:  Մենակ մի անգամ ա փոխել, բայց հեչ էլ չեմ փոշմանում  :Tongue: 




> Հա, Բյուր ջան, իհարկե մասնակցել եմ: Ուղղակի հեղինակ չէի, այլ հերոս


Հա վայ ճիշտ ա, իմ հիշողությունը լրիվ կախվել ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հա բայց Վերադարձները նախ տեղը տեղին թխած ա


Հեչ էլ թխած չի, թե չէ Ռուֆը սրան էլ կասեր «սովետի թվի դպրոցական շարադրություն»  :Jpit:

----------

Ռուֆուս (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեչ էլ թխած չի, թե չէ Ռուֆը սրան էլ կասեր «սովետի թվի դպրոցական շարադրություն»


Ո՞նց թխած չի է, ախր լրիվ քո էն անծանոթ տուն գործն ա, բայց տատիին ավելի լավ լուծում ա տալիս  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Լավն էր Վերադարձները, երևի կարդացածներից լավագույնը ու ամենահամապատասխանը:
Լավ, բայց գոնե՞ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր էր:  :Jpit: 
 Փաստորեն ժանրերը հասկանալու հարցում ահավոր բութ դուրս եկա:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013), CactuSoul (07.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ Կակտուսապատումն ով ա գրել: Նորից աչքի անցկացրի, ասում եմ՝ կարող ա՞ Quyr Qeri-ն լինի հանկարծ  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ Կակտուսապատումն ով ա գրել: Նորից աչքի անցկացրի, ասում եմ՝ կարող ա՞ Quyr Qeri-ն լինի հանկարծ


Ես stranger friend-ին եմ կասկածում:  :Think:

----------

ivy (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավն էր Վերադարձները, երևի կարդացածներից լավագույնը ու ամենահամապատասխանը:
> Լավ, բայց գոնե՞ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր էր: 
>  Փաստորեն ժանրերը հասկանալու հարցում ահավոր բութ դուրս եկա:


 :Jpit:  կարո՞ղ ա հեղինակն ա սխալ հասկացել ժանրը  :Jpit: 




> Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ Կակտուսապատումն ով ա գրել: Նորից աչքի անցկացրի, ասում եմ՝ կարող ա՞ Quyr Qeri-ն լինի հանկարծ


Աաաա, կարող ա  :Jpit: 
Եթե իհարկե Stranger Friend-ը չի

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Փաստորեն ժանրերը հասկանալու հարցում ահավոր բութ դուրս եկա:


Թխի, թող գա: Դը սեյմ հիըր  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013), Ruby Rue (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ Կակտուսապատումն ով ա գրել: Նորից աչքի անցկացրի, ասում եմ՝ կարող ա՞ Quyr Qeri-ն լինի հանկարծ


Չեմ կարծում՝ ինքը լինի:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Չեմ կարծում՝ ինքը լինի:


Ըհըն: Դժվար գրողն ինձանից տարիքով մեծ լինի: Հետն էլ՝ մեր Stranger Friend-ի օրագրային գրառումներն եմ նայել, էլի չակերտները մեծի/փոքրի նշաններ են:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (07.06.2013), ivy (07.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ստեղ մարդիկ կան, որ «էն բանից» են արել, էն որ ես անում եմ մրցույթների ժամանակ՝ էշ-էշ քվեարկելով իմ ամենաթունդ մրցակիցների օգտին


Էշ-էշ չեն արել, այլ շատ մեծահոգաբար ու ասպետավարի  :Smile: 
Քիչ առաջ էդպես մեկն եկավ ու իր երկու մրցակիցներին էլ ձայն տվեց:
Շատ հավես էր  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող ջան, շատ չարչարվեցիք, մի քիչ հանգստացեք ու երգ լսեք մինչև ժամը գա…

----------

Արևանուռ (07.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ահավոր դժվար են կարդացվում պատմվածքները: Նաև շատ բարկացնում են: Էնպես որ, սիրելի հեղինակներ, ներող եղեք ավել-պակաս խոսքերի համար…

*"Վարունգներ"* - Այվին ճիշտ է, գրողը թինեյջեր աղջիկ է, և նրանցից, ով մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում է "Պոռնոգրաֆիա" թեմայի քննարկումներին: Բայց դե, դա իր գործն է, իհարկե: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պատմվածքին… Լեզուն կարծես թե վատը չէր, բայց ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ սպանել բուսակեր սիրահարվածին, եթե վերջում ինքն էր վարունգամոլ դառնալու: Իսկ սպանելուց հետո, էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ բուսակեր դառնալ, չէ՞ որ, ասենք, նրբերշիկի բազմաթիվ հարմար տեսակներ էլ կան… :Sad: 

*"Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու…"* - Չհետաքրքրեց: Տառասխալներն էլ հետը…

*"ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ"* - Ընդհանուր վատ չէր կարդացվում, բայց որոշ բաներ անհասկանալի մնացին: Ի՞նչ իմաստ է դրված այն բառերի մեջ, որոնք ամբողջովին մեծատառերով են գրված: Ինչպես նաև վերնագրի "ԴԱՐՁ"-ը: Եվ վերջին նախադասությունն ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Ցանկանում ես ասել, որ հոդված գրողն ու նստած-հելած կինը նույն մա՞րդն է…

----------

CactuSoul (07.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*"Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկներ"*  - 

Բռնաբարված պլաստմասե վերջին ծառը
գրպան չունի, որ զբոսնի, այդ պատճառով
մեռած կրծքի իր արգանդում 
Լաուրա տոտան սաղմ է վիժում:
Հացի փուռից մալյարների հուսակտուր գույնն է լսվում:
Տիկնիկային Հիրոսիմա:
Հուդայական Արմագեդդոն:
Վիրահատված մանկասայլակ:
Պիղծ հիշատակ: 
Սուրբ փրկություն:

…մեղա-մեղա… :Shok:

----------

ivy (07.06.2013)

----------


## impression

> Ահավոր դժվար են կարդացվում պատմվածքները: Նաև շատ բարկացնում են: Էնպես որ, սիրելի հեղինակներ, ներող եղեք ավել-պակաս խոսքերի համար…
> 
> *"Վարունգներ"* - Այվին ճիշտ է, գրողը թինեյջեր աղջիկ է, և նրանցից, ով մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետևում է "Պոռնոգրաֆիա" թեմայի քննարկումներին: Բայց դե, դա իր գործն է, իհարկե: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պատմվածքին… Լեզուն կարծես թե վատը չէր, բայց ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ սպանել բուսակեր սիրահարվածին, եթե վերջում ինքն էր վարունգամոլ դառնալու: Իսկ սպանելուց հետո, էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ բուսակեր դառնալ, չէ՞ որ, ասենք, նրբերշիկի բազմաթիվ հարմար տեսակներ էլ կան…
> 
> *"Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու…"* - Չհետաքրքրեց: Տառասխալներն էլ հետը…
> 
> *"ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ"* - Ընդհանուր վատ չէր կարդացվում, բայց որոշ բաներ անհասկանալի մնացին: Ի՞նչ իմաստ է դրված այն բառերի մեջ, որոնք ամբողջովին մեծատառերով են գրված: Ինչպես նաև վերնագրի "ԴԱՐՁ"-ը: Եվ վերջին նախադասությունն ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Ցանկանում ես ասել, որ հոդված գրողն ու նստած-հելած կինը նույն մա՞րդն է…


Sambitbaba-ի էս մեղմ կշտամբանքները վերջն են չէ՞  :Smile:

----------

ivy (07.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էշ-էշ չեն արել, այլ շատ մեծահոգաբար ու ասպետավարի 
> Քիչ առաջ էդպես մեկն եկավ ու իր երկու մրցակիցներին էլ ձայն տվեց:
> Շատ հավես էր


Բա ես էլ եմ էդ ասում էլի, նկատեցի, որ էկավ, քվեարկեց, գնաց  :Jpit:

----------


## CactuSoul

> .... Իսկ սպանելուց հետո, էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ բուսակեր դառնալ, չէ՞ որ, ասենք, նրբերշիկի բազմաթիվ հարմար տեսակներ էլ կան…


Գերմանիայում տեսածս գովազդներից մեկը հիշեցի, որ ասում էր՝ «Փրկեք նրբերշիկը»  :Jpit:  Եթե իմանայի, որ ակումբի ցենզուրան չի արգելում, նկարն էլ կդնեի: Համենակն դեպս Բեռլինում այն ահռելի չափերով փակցված էր մի շենքի պատի, բոլորի աչքի առաջ  :Pardon:

----------


## Արևանուռ

կարծում եմ բոլորը տեքստերը նախ հավաքվում են word-ի վրա, նոր ուղարկվում, եթե չգիտեք չակերտների տեղը, օգտվեք սիմվոլներից, իսկ եթե դժվարանում եք ձեր գրածի տառասխալներն ուղղելուց, խնդրենք մի բարեկամի դա անել, քանի որ  ընթերցողի աչքին ամեն տառախալից կարդացածը որոշ չափով արժեզրկվում է

2. *«Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)»*,  մինչև վերջ կարդալուց հետո հասկացա որ լավ գործ է, միայն պետք է տառասխալների ուղղումներն անելուց հետո ուղարկվեր, 
5. *«Դեպի լուսին»* , հոգեբաններն ավելի հաճախ հոգեբանի կարիք ունեն, խորհուրդս հեղինակին՝ այս պատմվածքիկից լավ պատմվածք կստացվի, 
7. *«Փրկության կործանում»*, ցավում եմ բոլոր այն երեխաների համար, որ ընկճված են մեծանում, ինչպիսին Կակտուսն է, իսկ օրագրի գրառումները կարծես խմբագրված լինեն

----------

CactuSoul (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (12.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գերմանիայում տեսածս գովազդներից մեկը հիշեցի, որ ասում էր՝ «Փրկեք նրբերշիկը»  Եթե իմանայի, որ ակումբի ցենզուրան չի արգելում, նկարն էլ կդնեի: Համենակն դեպս Բեռլինում այն ահռելի չափերով փակցված էր մի շենքի պատի, բոլորի աչքի առաջ


Վայ, չեմ տեսել  :Jpit:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Վայ, չեմ տեսել


Facebook-ում կա նկարներիս մեջ, հղումը կուղարկեմ ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Facebook-ում կա նկարներիս մեջ, հղումը կուղարկեմ ))


բայց ես ֆեյսբուքում չկամ  :Jpit:

----------


## CactuSoul

> բայց ես ֆեյսբուքում չկամ


lol, բայց ես հենց նոր ուղարկեցի  :LOL:  Լավ, արի չօֆֆտոպենք, զրուցարան կգա՞ս։

----------


## Smokie

Ուուու՜, փաստորեն էսօր վերջին օրն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Վահե-91

> *"Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկներ"*  - 
> 
> Բռնաբարված պլաստմասե վերջին ծառը
> գրպան չունի, որ զբոսնի, այդ պատճառով
> մեռած կրծքի իր արգանդում 
> Լաուրա տոտան սաղմ է վիժում:
> Հացի փուռից մալյարների հուսակտուր գույնն է լսվում:
> Տիկնիկային Հիրոսիմա:
> Հուդայական Արմագեդդոն:
> ...


էտ գործի վրա ահագին կարելի ա բացվել...բայց պետք չի  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Արևանուռ, մի տեսակ նենց չէի սպասում, որ դու Վարունգներին ձայն կտաս  :Think:

----------


## CactuSoul

Իմիջիայլոց, «գրպան չունի, որ զբոսնի» արտահայտությունը կարծես թե էլի եմ կարդացել, այս մրցույթից առաջ։ Ու նույնիսկ ինձ ինչ-որ բան հուշում է, որ հենց մրցույթներից մեկի ժամանակ  :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

Մեկ էլ մի հարց տամ, հլը ճիշտն ասեք:
Առաջինը ես էի գրել, որ «Ամարիլիսի» հեղինակը տղամարդ է հաստատ, տղա էլ չէ, հենց հասուն տղամարդ, մի երեսուն տարեկան:
Հետո էդ կարծիքը հա կրկնվեց: Դուք էլ եք հենց էդպես զգացե՞լ, թե իմ գրածից էիք ոգեշնչվել:
Որովհետև ես արդեն վաղուց չեմ կարծում, թե դրա հեղինակը տղամարդ է  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (07.06.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Արևանուռ, մի տեսակ նենց չէի սպասում, որ դու Վարունգներին ձայն կտաս


հետաքրքիր է, ինչու՞

միակ ստեղծագործությունն է բոլորի մեջ, որ գուշակությունների , ենթադրությունների ու գլուխկոտրելու կարիք չկա, իսկ թե ինչի մասին է... միգուցե այդ պատճառո՞վ

----------


## ivy

> հետաքրքիր է, ինչու՞
> 
> միակ ստեղծագործությունն է բոլորի մեջ, որ գուշակությունների , ենթադրությունների ու գլուխկոտրելու կարիք չկա, իսկ թե ինչի մասին է... միգուցե այդ պատճառո՞վ


Հա, սենց թեմայի պատճառով. մի տեսակ չի համապատասխանում քո վիրտուալ կերպարին՝ ըստ իմ պատկերացումների:

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Հա, սենց թեմայի պատճառով. մի տեսակ չի համապատասխանում քո վիրտուալ կերպարին՝ ըստ իմ պատկերացումների:


շատ հետաքրքիր է թե ինչպիսի՞ն է իմ վերտուալ կերպարը, իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր է

25 րդ էջում է 


> այս պատմվածքները կարդացել եմ  տեղադրման առաջին օրը ու սրանք իմ տպավորություններն են
> 
> 1 չեմ ուզում , որ* «Վարունգների»* հեղինակը շատ երիտասարդ աղջնակ լինի, այն պատճառով որ այդ երևույթի մասին գրելու համար պիտի լաաավ տեղյակ լինի անկողնային սիրուն, բայց, համաձայնեք, համարձակություն է պետք ունենալ այս մասին առաջին դեմքով պատմելու համար, ու որքանով հիշում եմ , ոչ մի անպարկեշտ արտահայտություն չկա: Ափսոս, որ մարդ առաջին անգամ սիրում է, ու պարզվում է  սխալ... այդպիսի մի աղջկա մեր քաղաքից ճանաչում եմ, ասում էին ուսանող ժամանակ աղջիկների էր սիրահետում, ես երբեք ոչ ոքու չեմ մեղադրում, չգիտեմ ինչից է ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմիջիայլոց, «գրպան չունի, որ զբոսնի» արտահայտությունը կարծես թե էլի եմ կարդացել, այս մրցույթից առաջ։ Ու նույնիսկ ինձ ինչ-որ բան հուշում է, որ հենց մրցույթներից մեկի ժամանակ


Էդ ո՞ր գործի մեջ էր: Գուգլեցի, բան չգտա:




> Մեկ էլ մի հարց տամ, հլը ճիշտն ասեք:
> Առաջինը ես էի գրել, որ «Ամարիլիսի» հեղինակը տղամարդ է հաստատ, տղա էլ չէ, հենց հասուն տղամարդ, մի երեսուն տարեկան:
> Հետո էդ կարծիքը հա կրկնվեց: Դուք էլ եք հենց էդպես զգացե՞լ, թե իմ գրածից էիք ոգեշնչվել:
> Որովհետև ես արդեն վաղուց չեմ կարծում, թե դրա հեղինակը տղամարդ է


Էդ ինչու՞ հանկարծ կարծիքդ փոխեցիր  :Jpit: 
Հաստատ տղամարդ ա, ճշտել եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արևանուռ, մի տեսակ նենց չէի սպասում, որ դու Վարունգներին ձայն կտաս


Ես ու Արևանուռը միանման ճաշակ ունենք  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Հաստատ տղամարդ ա, ճշտել եմ


Վայ  :LOL:

----------


## Smokie

*ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ.* Նախ այստեղ պատմություն չկար, միայն ապրումներ էին: Երկրորդը շատ բարդ էր՝ անձամբ ես դժվարությամբ էի կարդում ու հասկանում: Էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում նման գրվածքներ, ամեն ինչ պետք է չափի մեջ լինի: :Smile:  Բայց հալալ ա հեղինակին, լավ չարչարվել ա ըստ երեւույթին :Jpit: 
*Ֆագո.* Վատը չէր, անհետաքրքիր չէր, չէի ձանձրանում կարդալուց: :Smile:  Տեղ-տեղ խորհրդավոր, տեղ-տեղ ահավոր՝ օրինակ էն մասերում վատանում էի, երբ ֆագոն դուրս էր գալիս պատիչի գլխի որեւէ մասից... Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ հետաքրքիր էր :Smile:

----------

Stranger_Friend (12.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*"Դեպի Լուսին"* - Վատ Չէր: Մյուսների համեմատ: Գաղափարի տրամաբանական զարգացումը, ի համեմատ մինչ այժմ կարդացածներիս՝ բավականին հաջող էր:
Կքվեարկեմ երևի:

*"Անվերնագիր"* - Արևով թրծված լուսաբացի երկունքի լարայինով նվագածը շատ նման էր "Հիվանդ հոգու շշուկներին": Այնքան էր նման, որ ինձ թվաց, թե այս երկու գործերի հեղինակը նույն մարդն է: Բայց այս երկրորդը նա, "Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու…" պատմվածքի հեղինակի հետ, միևնույն մետրոնոմի դաժան հարվածների տակ նստած է գրել… Մեկ, երկու, երեք… մեկ, երկու, երեք… մեկ, երկեւ, երեք…
Իմփրեշն ջան, իմ ժպիտն էլ մեղմորեն լռում է, լռությունս՝ մեղմ թախծում…

*"Փրկության կործանում"*  - Ես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու Արմենը քեզ հոգեբանի մոտ տարավ: Իսկ դու էլ մոռացար այդ մասին գրել: Իսկ առանց դրա և ուրիշ հիմնասյուների, որոնց վրա պետք է հիմնված լինի պատմվածքը, ստացվում է, որ գրել ես՝ ուղղակի գրելու համար, և այդ պատճառով բոլորովին հետաքրքիր չի:
Հետո այդ փիլիսոփայություններդ… Աստված տվել չի խնայել: Կարծեմ, մեր Սթրենջն էր գրել, որ հավանաբար ինչ-որ աղանդի մասին ես գրում: Եթևի թե պետք է նրա հետ համաձայնվել: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ այդ ամենը: Եվ հետո, եթե գրում ես մի կոնկրետ բանի մասին, ինչպես Բյուրն է շատ ճիշտ նկատում, պետք է գոնե մի փոքր գաղափար ունենաս դրանից: Իսկ էսպես… Երևի նույն զգացմունքը կառաջացնեի ես էլ, եթե գրեի հերոսուհուդ մեխերով վզնոցի մասին… :Xeloq:

----------

impression (07.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

"Փոքրիկ երջանկություն" - Սրա մասին երևի գրելու բան չունեմ, - ոչ մի տպավորսւթյուն չթողեց...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիմքեր ունեմ ենթադրելու, որ Չիլլին մասնակցել ա էս մեկին: Մի խոսքով, ձեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ, քիչ մնաց: Մի քանի ժամից կգամ ու կիմանամ ով ում բարեկամն է  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

*Ամարիլիս.* Այ քեզ խուճուճ պատմվածք ::}:  Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Ամարիլիս, էդ ի՞նչ տարօրինակ, անհասկանալի վերջաբան էր, տեղ-տեղ տհաճության զգացում առաջացնող տեսարաններ, ամբողջ պատմվածքը լի էր խուճուճ պահերով՝ էն որ խառնում ես տեսարանների հաջորդականությունը, որովհետեւ տարբեր հատվածներում են նկարագրված: Մի խոսքով՝ թող ների ինձ հեղինակը, բայց ոչ հասկացա էդ վերջին մասերը, ոչ էլ գրավեց: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, սյուռռեալիզմ էր :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

*ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ. * Էս մեկը էնքան էլ վախենալու չթվաց՝ հասարակ, սովորական պատմվածքի տպավորություն թողեց: չ վատը, ոչ շատ լավը: Դյուրընթեռնելի ու պարզ: :Smile: 


Մնաց կես ժամ ու երկու պատմվածք :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

Կլինի՞ քիչ մը հետաձգել :Sad:  :Blush:  

Ու՜ֆ, արի քվեարկեմ...

----------


## Դավիթ

1–ին տարբերակ. «Վարունգներ»- Էրիկ Իսահակյան
2–րդ տարբերակ. «Դանդաղ, խորը, մահացու (մեկ, երկու, երեք)»-Արեն Մակարյան
3–րդ տարբերակ. «ՎերաԴԱՐՁներ»-Ռուզան Ազիզյան
4–րդ տարբերակ. «ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ»-Անուշ Մարգարյան
5–րդ տարբերակ. « Դեպի լուսին»-Այբ
6–րդ տարբերակ. «ԱՆՎԵՐՆԱԳԻՐ»-Տաթևիկ Մովսիսյան
7–րդ տարբերակ. «Փրկության կործանում»-Աննա Գաբրիելյան
8–րդ տարբերակ. « Մի փոքր երջանկություն»-Եվա Պողոսյան
9–րդ տարբերակ. «Ամարիլիս»-LisBeth
10–րդ տարբերակ. «Ֆագո»-Ruby Rue
11–րդ տարբերակ. «Անտառում»-Գալաթեա

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռուզանին և Գալաթեաին:

----------

Arpine (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013), LisBeth (07.06.2013), Smokie (07.06.2013), Արէա (08.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2013), Շինարար (07.06.2013), Վոլտերա (09.06.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> 4–րդ տարբերակ. «ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ՀՈԳՈՒ ՇՇՈՒԿՆԵՐ»-Անուշ Մարգարյան


ինքը ակումբից չի՞  :Think:

----------


## Դավիթ

> ինքը ակումբից չի՞



Չգիտեմ:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Էսքան շատ անուն ազգանուն չէի տեսել ոչ մի մրցույթի ժամանակ: :Blush: 
Մի տեսակ տարօրինակ ա, հմ...

----------

Alphaone (08.06.2013), Arpine (08.06.2013), CactuSoul (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013), LisBeth (07.06.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> 11–րդ տարբերակ. «Անտառում»-Գալաթեա


 :Shok:  այ քեզ թրիլլ։
 Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին։

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> 11–րդ տարբերակ. «Անտառում»-Գալաթեա
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ Ռուզանին և Գալաթեաին:


Շոկոլա՜դ…
Շնորհավոր հաղթողներին

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

> 11–րդ տարբերակ. «Անտառում»-Գալաթեա


Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում:
Հեչ նման չէր իրեն:

----------

Alphaone (08.06.2013), CactuSoul (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում:
> Հեչ նման չէր իրեն:



Հավատա: :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.06.2013)

----------


## ivy

Շնորհավո՜ր հաղթողներին:
Լիզբեթին էլ պաչիկներ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013), LisBeth (07.06.2013), Դավիթ (07.06.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*Փրկության կործանումը* հավանեցի: :Smile:  Սիրում եմ նմանատիպ պատմվածքներ, որ դեպքերը նկարագրում են ճիշտ հերթականությամբ: Հետաքրքիր էր, խելացի մտքեր գեղեցիկ արտահայտված, մի խոսքով, դեռ չէի ավարտել, բայց շտապեցի քվեարկել :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> 1–ին տարբերակ. «Վարունգներ»- Էրիկ Իսահակյան


Վարունգները տղա՞ ա գրել:  :Shok:

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (12.06.2013), Վոլտերա (09.06.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ռուզան ջան, եթե գրանցված չես ակումբում, գրանցվի ու մի երկու բան գրի:

----------

Stranger_Friend (12.06.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում:
> Հեչ նման չէր իրեն:


Ավելի շատ բանահյուսական ժանր էր _Անտառումը_ ոչ գրելու, այլ հենց անտառում գիշերը խարույկի մոտ պատմելու, երբ բոլորի քւոնը տանում ա, բայց մի փոքր էլ են ուզում վայելել անտառը, մաքուր օդը, բնությունը, աստղազարդ երկինքը ու էդ ամենի ազդեցությամբ ավելի զգայուն են, իսկ մենք հանգիստ մեզ համար համակարգչի առաջ նստած կարդացինք ու ուսներս թոթվեցինք  :Jpit: 

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին, կեցցեք դուք ու ավելի շատ կեցցեք:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.06.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին :Smile:  ու ընդհանրապես  բոլոր նրանց՝ ովքեր մասնակցեցին մրցույթին: Շատ լավ ա, որ մեծամասնությունը ոչ ակումբցիներ էին :Yes:  Հարգանացս հավաստիքը: Ապրեք :Yes:  

Հեհե՜, ես էսօր Ֆագո-ն կարդալուց սկսեցի կասկածել մեկ Մարիի, մեկ Ալֆայի, ինչու՞ չէ նաեւ Ռուբիի վրա :Hands Up:  Իզուր էլ չբարձրաձայնեցի :LOL: 

Գալաթեա ջան ապրես դու :Wink:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին՝ Գալաթեային ու Ռուզանին ում չենք ճանաչում, բայց հուսով ենք կգա Ակումբ ու ակտիվ անդամ կդառնա  :Smile: 

Լիզբեթին խորը պակլոն, մի տեսակ անսպասելի էր ինձ համար, որ հենց էդ տարբերակն էր իրենը, գժանոց գործ էր:

Էրիկն էլ հուսով եմ խիարը որպես ղժժ էր գրել, այլ ոչ թե լուրջ աշխատանք, թե չէ լուրջ մտահոգվելու առիթ է տալիս:

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013), LisBeth (07.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (12.06.2013)

----------


## impression

շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին  :Smile: 
ավել պակասի համար կներեք

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2013), Enna Adoly (07.06.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

ժող ջան, բայլուս  :Smile: 
Մի երկու խոսք իմ կյանքից:

Ներկայացրած գործս ունեցել է լոկ և միմիայն էքսպերիմենտալ նպատակ: Այն է՝ փորձել գրել ոչ Գալ-ավարի:
Սկսել եմ ահագին լուրջ, բայց հասել եմ կեսին ու լռվել եմ մի այլ կարգի: Գլխումս լիքը սյուժե, պատկեր ու զարգացում՝ չէի կարողանում շարունակել ու վերջ... պերիոդ էր տենց, պատահում ա:
Արդեն որոշել էի, որ չեմ ուղարկելու, երբ հասկացա, որ եթե դա չանեմ՝ ընդհանարապես չեմ հետևելու մրցույթին (բայց պարզվեց, որ ուղարկելով էլ առանձնապես չհետևեցի, համոթ ինձ):

Նստեցի մեծարգո Դավիթի ականջին, խնդրեցի ոտքը կախ գցել ու հալալ կեսը գրեցի մրցույթը սկսվելուց ժամուկես առաջ: Աննկարագրելի էքստրեմալ պայմաններում, որոնց մասին նախընտրելի է լռել:

Արդյունքում եղավ էն, ինչ եղավ; Ոչ ոք չճանաչեց ինձ, որի համար ուրախ էի, ստացա լիքը թուքումուր, որն ինձ հետագայում դաս կլինի  :Smile:  Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքների համար անխտիր:

Իսկ հիմա ամենակարևորը:
Շնորհավոր, հաղթող ջան  :Smile: 
*Լիզբեթ*, դու դեմք ես  :Smile: 
*Ռուբ*, շոկո ունես ստանալիք:

Ֆսյո  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2013), LisBeth (08.06.2013), Ruby Rue (07.06.2013), Smokie (10.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.06.2013), Այբ (08.06.2013), Արէա (08.06.2013), Դավիթ (07.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2013), Շինարար (07.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուզան ու Գալաթեա, շնորհավորանքներս  :Smile:  Չեմ հավատում, որ Ռուզանն ակումբցի չի: Ուղղակի երևի նենց մարդ ա, որի իսկական անունը չգիտենք:

Գալ, ես էլ արդեն ասում էի՝ կայֆավատ ես էղել  :Jpit:  
Վարունգներն էլ ա հաստատ կայֆավատ, ախր տղեն տենց բան չէր գրի  :Jpit: 
Լիզբեթ, քեզ մի հատ մե՜ծ պաչիկ: Դու մրցույթից մրցույթ ավելի ու ավելի ես աճում: Հույս ունեմ՝ հաջորդ անգամ արդեն հաղթողների մեջ կլինես:
Ռուբի, քեզ էլ պաչիկ:

Փաստորեն Այբին ճիշտ էի գուշակել, իսկ դե Stranger Friend-ի իսկական անուն-ազգանունը ոչ ոք չգիտի, նենց որ մեկ ա չեմ բացառում, որ հեղինակն ինքն ա:

----------

Alphaone (08.06.2013), CactuSoul (08.06.2013), LisBeth (08.06.2013), Արէա (08.06.2013), Գալաթեա (08.06.2013), Վոլտերա (09.06.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Հաղթողներին շնորհավորում եմ, Ռուբի աղջիկ, մինչև վերջ էլ կասկածում էի, Ֆագոն դու ես, թե չէ, սադիստկա, ինչի՞ բիձուկին սպանեցիր  :LOL:  
Գալ, բայց քո հետ կռիվ մըն ունեմ անելու, ախր գաղափարդ հզոր էր, ինչի՞ էիր մի տեսակ ոչ Գալաթեական գրել  :Smile:  Այբուլ, քեզ էլ պաչիկ, դու էնքան պայծառ ես, որ մինչև հիմա էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ես մռայլ կերպարներ ստեղծել, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ քո գժուկ պայծառությամբ կարողանում ես էությանն օտար գործ գրել, ուրեմն տաղանդ ես, մնում է զարգացնել: Ձեռզայ  :Jpit:  LisBeth-ն էլ ինձ համար հավես հայտնագործություն է, էլ չասեմ, որ էն մարդկանցից է, ով մի օր գիրք ունեցավ, գիրքն անպայման գնելու եմ: Անկախ ամեն ինչից, բոլորին ռեսպեկտ, որ գրել եք, քանի որ ես ոչ էլ կարողացա էս ժանրում գրել  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.06.2013), LisBeth (08.06.2013), Ruby Rue (08.06.2013), Smokie (10.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (12.06.2013), Այբ (08.06.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ես stranger friend-ին եմ կասկածում:





> Աաաա, կարող ա 
> Եթե իհարկե Stranger Friend-ը չի


Ու սա միայն այն պատճառով, որ իմ մեկնաբանությունը տվեցի այս գործին, որովհետև հեղինակը համառորեն լռում էր, իսկ գործից ոչ ոք բան չէր հսկանում: Կարող է ես ճիշտ չեմ մտածում՝ չեմ կարողանում պարզել: Հեղինակ, խնդրում եմ, եթե գրանցվես Ակումբում կամ եթե արդեն գրանցված ես, ինձ նամակ գրի հա՞, ասա ինչի մասին ես գրել  :Smile: 




> Ըհըն: Դժվար գրողն ինձանից տարիքով մեծ լինի: Հետն էլ՝ մեր Stranger Friend-ի օրագրային գրառումներն եմ նայել, էլի չակերտները մեծի/փոքրի նշաններ են:


Այնպես չի, որ ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս չակերտները մեծի փոքրի նշաններով դնել, ուղղակի համակարգչի հետ խնդիրներ կան, տարբեր ձևերով փորձել եմ՝ դժվար են ստացվում դրանք օգտագործելը, բայց կարևոր պատմվածք գրելուց կտանջվեմ, կդնեմ  :Smile: :




> Փաստորեն Այբին ճիշտ էի գուշակել, իսկ դե Stranger Friend-ի իսկական անուն-ազգանունը ոչ ոք չգիտի, նենց որ մեկ ա չեմ բացառում, որ հեղինակն ինքն ա:


Իմ անունը Աննա չի  :Smile: : Կներեք ուշացման համար:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Հաղթողներին և մնացած բոլոր հեղինակներին շնորհավորում եմ: Չգրանցվածները որ հաջորդ անգամ որպես Ակումբցի գրեն, ավելի լավ կլինի  :Smile:

----------

